# Lace Party 11th March-26th March...Bookmarks with britgirl



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Greetings Lace Party-ers and guests. Welcome to the Lace Party!!!

The Lace Party was formed here on Knitting Paradise several years ago by a group of KPers who shared a common interest in Lace knitting. The group is a little more private than the main sections in KP. We like to share, whether it be knitting projects or things going on in our daily lives. We love to share photos. WIPs and finished items.

We work on the basis of a bi-weekly schedule, hosted by the different members of the group. There may be a particular topic, project or technique. Sometimes it may be an ambitious project that several people have on their wish list, but that requires more than two weeks to complete, and this is a way to start it with others, providing enough encouragement to continue on and finish it. Some sessions we dedicate totally to WIPs.

Everyone is welcome to join in.

For the next two weeks we are focusing on bookmarks, something little that can be completed quickly, maybe even in the course of an evening. There are a lot of free patterns on Ravelry and I have picked out about a dozen that really appealed to me and hopefully there will be at least one that will appeal to everyone. In preparation for this session I have knit half a dozen and have really enjoyed knitting them. I was even motivated to make one based on one of the monthly clues from the YOEL by Elizabeth Ravenwood ( dogsyarn) on Ravelry. For most of the ones I knit, I used size 10 crochet cotton, but also used some fingering weight for one. It is nice that they can be knit in different weights as gauge is not really critical. Also it is a good way to use up some leftover yarn. Bookmarks make nice little gifts. Make a stash and have one available whenever you feel like gifting one to a friend.

I am giving links to two bookmarks today, with more to come over the next couple of weeks. The yellow one, Leandra, was the first one that I knit. I really enjoyed knitting it and couldn't wait to start it. This was knit with #10 cotton. The picture shows it decorated with a ribbon, although I chose not to do so. Alternatively, you could add a couple of beads, if so desired. Although I did not do so with this particular design, I did use beads on a couple of others that I knit.

The second one in the pale pink is 7 of Hearts by Eric Haas. I particularly liked it because of its unusual design, which really appealed to me. I used some leftover sock yarn for it. With this I learned how to knit an I-cord. Make sure to read the Helpful Hints provided. I neglected to do so initially and ran into a problem on early on. Please note that the double yarnovers are dropped on subsequent rows. I think this is a good bookmark to start with.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leandra-bookmark

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/7-of-hearts

Hope that you will join me in knitting a bookmark, or maybe 2, over the next couple of weeks.

Sue


----------



## norma goodrich (Dec 31, 2013)

beautiful...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Just quickly weighing in here so I get notices--hopefully.

Like the bookmarks Sue. I-cords are a favorite of mine for edging and other things as well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wecome, Norma. I do hope you will join in. All the bookmarks are quick and easy projects.

Sue


norma goodrich said:


> beautiful...


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I'd like to join. How do I sign up, and how will I know when it starts?
...gloria


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I think this was a brilliant idea, Sue. I shall join in as I can tuck them away for little extras for people :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, Gloria. No sign up necessary. Just jump right in. We would love to see pics of what you knit.I will be hosting this session of the Lace Party group for the next row weeks. I will be giving the links for about a dozen bookmarks over that period of time. Knit as many as you like. I have knitted six so far. They are such small projects, and easy to work on when you have a few minutes to spare. I am test knitting one scarf and participating in several MKALs at the same time, and these are a welcome relief after knitting long shawl rows.

Sue


impatient knitter said:


> I'd like to join. How do I sign up, and how will I know when it starts?
> ...gloria


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great to see you, Tanya. Hope you will find time to join in.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Just quickly weighing in here so I get notices--hopefully.
> 
> Like the bookmarks Sue. I-cords are a favorite of mine for edging and other things as well.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. They do make great little gifts. It is also a nice way to try out a little pattern you like. Most of the patterns I have run into seem to be worked on about 21-23 stitches, a nice fairly small number.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> I think this was a brilliant idea, Sue. I shall join in as I can tuck them away for little extras for people :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great to see you, Tanya. Hope you will find time to join in.
> 
> Sue


I think it will be good for me to do a couple of little, super quick projects. It really bothers me when I am not knitting and
the brain just can't seem to wrap around a larger one right now. Maybe the little ones will help. Thanx


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I have done lots of things with crochet thread, not the least of which was my daughter's wedding gown--which was in crochet--that is until she cancelled the wedding just six weeks shy!! But I've never knitted with it. Looking forward to giving that a try.

...gloria


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Got my first one started- the Leandra, or Mark of the hoof (can't recall it's correct name just off hand - that's it Print of the hoof.)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great! Will look forward to seeing pics of what you knit.

Sue


impatient knitter said:


> I have done lots of things with crochet thread, not the least of which was my daughter's wedding gown--which was in crochet--that is until she cancelled the wedding just six weeks shy!! But I've never knitted with it. Looking forward to giving that a try.
> 
> ...gloria


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great, Julie. Will look forward to seeing it when finished. These are fun things to knit up.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Got my first one started- the Leandra, or Mark of the hoof (can't recall it's correct name just off hand - that's it Print of the hoof.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great, Julie. Will look forward to seeing it when finished. These are fun things to knit up.
> 
> Sue


Started on my DPN's to get the right size, just looking for my straights.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Sue thank you for hosting these coming weeks. Beautiful bookmarks you've come up with. I've a lot of "crochet" cotton inherited from my Mom that begs to be tried, some more fine than I want to try to crochet with (eyesight not so keen any more), but maybe could do for small knitted things like the bookmarks. Will be joining on some of them. Thanks. Dell


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

This is a general question for anyone to weigh in on. Although I love knitting these little bits, I don't like using them for two reasons: #1 their thickness and #2 their lack of rigidity. Also, I've found that if they are used in paperbacks, they can get smeared with ink. So, my question is: do you use these and if so how do you use them? Sue, I'm thrilled with the session, so please understand that my question is really a search to understand how others use these charming things? I too give them away when I make them, because I won't use them myself.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This is a general question for anyone to weigh in on. Although I love knitting these little bits, I don't like using them for two reasons: #1 their thickness and #2 their lack of rigidity. Also, I've found that if they are used in paperbacks, they can get smeared with ink. So, my question is: do you use these and if so how do you use them? Sue, I'm thrilled with the session, so please understand that my question is really a search to understand how others use these charming things? I too give them away when I make them, because I won't use them myself.


My partner was given a tatted bookmark years ago. She uses it all the time. Granted, it's "limp" shall we say? But she doesn't seem to mind. It still keeps her place, and in all these years, it's never been stained with ink. Hope this helps.

...gloria


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This is a general question for anyone to weigh in on. Although I love knitting these little bits, I don't like using them for two reasons: #1 their thickness and #2 their lack of rigidity. Also, I've found that if they are used in paperbacks, they can get smeared with ink. So, my question is: do you use these and if so how do you use them? Sue, I'm thrilled with the session, so please understand that my question is really a search to understand how others use these charming things? I too give them away when I make them, because I won't use them myself.


Presently I have a little woven Bookmark that I am using- no problems with ink transfer.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the start Sue. The bookmarks are so pretty. I will definately give some of these a go.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> This is a general question for anyone to weigh in on. Although I love knitting these little bits, I don't like using them for two reasons: #1 their thickness and #2 their lack of rigidity. Also, I've found that if they are used in paperbacks, they can get smeared with ink. So, my question is: do you use these and if so how do you use them? Sue, I'm thrilled with the session, so please understand that my question is really a search to understand how others use these charming things? I too give them away when I make them, because I won't use them myself.


DeEtta, I had the question about the lack of rigidity too. I was thinking maybe they could be stiffened, if one wanted, like a snowflake, with cornstarch, etc.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sue, nice bookmarks! I have never made any. And I have read 1000s and 1000s of books! Shall check out your links. Thanks.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> I have done lots of things with crochet thread, not the least of which was my daughter's wedding gown--which was in crochet--that is until she cancelled the wedding just six weeks shy!! But I've never knitted with it. Looking forward to giving that a try.
> 
> ...gloria


Bummer, too bad you didn't get to see it worn. Hopefully another chance will come along.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chiming in to mark my spot. I am caught up. . .for now. 

Thanks, Sue, for getting us started. Lovely bookmark.

Welcome, Gloria. Glad you stopped by.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice start Sue. Thanks for the links. I, like many of us here, have some crochet thread in the stash. Most of mine was bought for repairing coin belts (belly dance) which needs very little yardage. It will be nice to have another use for the crochet thread.

Re: using the bookmarks - I have a lot of bookmarks (and a lot of books, guess I have a book stash, lol) and find that 'limp' is not a problem as I frequently used leather bookmarks. Personally I found the large paper-clip style to be the most secure although prone to occasionally tearing the page (grrr). If the bookmark is made with a sufficiently fine yarn or with crochet thread I would think it would work fine. Just my two cents 

I got a couple of repeats done on the Dancing Bees border on the drive up to the property today. This border is a monster, lol. It will take 1/3 of the total yarn needed. Wow. But I have 15 out of 207 repeats done which is more than I had a week ago. DH and I, along with his dad, went up to the property which we recently had cleared to do some clean-up of branches that did not get piled up by the clearing guy. He will come back to burn the brush piles in a couple of weeks. We are hoping for just grass to grow so we can just mow it. There is a small pond near the back which we will have dug larger and will use the dirt as fill for the house pad. A couple of photos - from opposite corners. It is really flat here, lol. Lot is five acres.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice start Sue. Thanks for the links. I, like many of us here, have some crochet thread in the stash. Most of mine was bought for repairing coin belts (belly dance) which needs very little yardage. It will be nice to have another use for the crochet thread.
> 
> Re: using the bookmarks - I have a lot of bookmarks (and a lot of books, guess I have a book stash, lol) and find that 'limp' is not a problem as I frequently used leather bookmarks. Personally I found the large paper-clip style to be the most secure although prone to occasionally tearing the page (grrr). If the bookmark is made with a sufficiently fine yarn or with crochet thread I would think it would work fine. Just my two cents
> 
> I got a couple of repeats done on the Dancing Bees border on the drive up to the property today. This border is a monster, lol. It will take 1/3 of the total yarn needed. Wow. But I have 15 out of 207 repeats done which is more than I had a week ago. DH and I, along with his dad, went up to the property which we recently had cleared to do some clean-up of branches that did not get piled up by the clearing guy. He will come back to burn the brush piles in a couple of weeks. We are hoping for just grass to grow so we can just mow it. There is a small pond near the back which we will have dug larger and will use the dirt as fill for the house pad. A couple of photos - from opposite corners. It is really flat here, lol. Lot is five acres.


Plenty of potential with all that space, Melanie.
207 minus 15 is still a long way to go, no wonder it takes so much of your yarn!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Nice start Sue. Thanks for the links. I, like many of us here, have some crochet thread in the stash. Most of mine was bought for repairing coin belts (belly dance) which needs very little yardage. It will be nice to have another use for the crochet thread.
> 
> Re: using the bookmarks - I have a lot of bookmarks (and a lot of books, guess I have a book stash, lol) and find that 'limp' is not a problem as I frequently used leather bookmarks. Personally I found the large paper-clip style to be the most secure although prone to occasionally tearing the page (grrr). If the bookmark is made with a sufficiently fine yarn or with crochet thread I would think it would work fine. Just my two cents
> 
> I got a couple of repeats done on the Dancing Bees border on the drive up to the property today. This border is a monster, lol. It will take 1/3 of the total yarn needed. Wow. But I have 15 out of 207 repeats done which is more than I had a week ago. DH and I, along with his dad, went up to the property which we recently had cleared to do some clean-up of branches that did not get piled up by the clearing guy. He will come back to burn the brush piles in a couple of weeks. We are hoping for just grass to grow so we can just mow it. There is a small pond near the back which we will have dug larger and will use the dirt as fill for the house pad. A couple of photos - from opposite corners. It is really flat here, lol. Lot is five acres.


Wow! Clear ground!!! Nice pics Melanie.. Used to live for a time in Gainesville---& driving on the roads around there, I began to feel like I had blinders on--with the only sky visible straight ahead above all the trees around there. Like driving in the skyscraper canyons of NYC. :sm17:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I imagine that if ink transfer is a concern you could do the work in a grey instead of white/ecru. This way coloration wouldn't be an issue.

Black is for Aida and dedicated knitting/other craft usage. :sm24: 

I'm about to email the sock and book-mark patterns to myself. Thanks!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lightdawns... you all check in on a new thread to tie it to you watched colum. Duh, nancy.

Hi ladies still hang loosely.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I was given one by a KPer and use it all the time. It is still pristine and does the job beautifully.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Melanie, it is an idyllic spot. That is a lot of repeats you are doing.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice start Sue. Thanks for the links. I, like many of us here, have some crochet thread in the stash. Most of mine was bought for repairing coin belts (belly dance) which needs very little yardage. It will be nice to have another use for the crochet thread.
> 
> Re: using the bookmarks - I have a lot of bookmarks (and a lot of books, guess I have a book stash, lol) and find that 'limp' is not a problem as I frequently used leather bookmarks. Personally I found the large paper-clip style to be the most secure although prone to occasionally tearing the page (grrr). If the bookmark is made with a sufficiently fine yarn or with crochet thread I would think it would work fine. Just my two cents
> 
> I got a couple of repeats done on the Dancing Bees border on the drive up to the property today. This border is a monster, lol. It will take 1/3 of the total yarn needed. Wow. But I have 15 out of 207 repeats done which is more than I had a week ago. DH and I, along with his dad, went up to the property which we recently had cleared to do some clean-up of branches that did not get piled up by the clearing guy. He will come back to burn the brush piles in a couple of weeks. We are hoping for just grass to grow so we can just mow it. There is a small pond near the back which we will have dug larger and will use the dirt as fill for the house pad. A couple of photos - from opposite corners. It is really flat here, lol. Lot is five acres.


What a lot of space to play with, Melanie. I'm looking forward to seeing how you progress with is and with Dancing Bees.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice piece of land Melanie. Love those blue, blue clear skies which we, also, get around here. 5 acres seems like a large property for Florida--is that true?

The one thing that struck me in Florida is how incredibly flat it is. Couldn't believe I actually was missing the hills of NYS when I was down there. Haven't been to Florida for a number of years but visited Miami, Ft. Lauderdale, Disney areas, for conferences several times back in the 90's and early 2000's. In earlier years had been to southern Ga and went to a conference in the Okeefinokee Swamp area. It was beautiful but the mosquitos were wicked. Would rent cars so I could drive around.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow, Melanie. You have a nice piece of land. You will see sunrises and sunsets there. You are very determined to finish Dancing Bees. It will take some discipline, I am sure; but you will have something to be proud of when you are done.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I still have not used one, but do plan on trying them. I have lots of leather bookmarks that I have collected over the years, but have not actually used them. If can locate them, I might post them. They are my choice of souvenirs, as they could be used and do not take up a little of space. I wonder if anyone else collects them and if so, might like to post pics.

Sue



impatient knitter said:


> My partner was given a tatted bookmark years ago. She uses it all the time. Granted, it's "limp" shall we say? But she doesn't seem to mind. It still keeps her place, and in all these years, it's never been stained with ink. Hope this helps.
> 
> ...gloria


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have to admit that I had never thought about ink transfer with the use of these bookmarks. Maybe it depends on the quality of the printing (ink). I know when I use transparent tape for marking my place on a pattern, sometimes the ink transfers, and sometimes it doesn't, but that probably is dependent on how recently the pattern was printed.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Presently I have a little woven Bookmark that I am using- no problems with ink transfer.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, I was wondering about that, especially if they get a lot of use. Will have to try that.

Sue


sisu said:


> DeEtta, I had the question about the lack of rigidity too. I was thinking maybe they could be stiffened, if one wanted, like a snowflake, with cornstarch, etc.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have a few minutes to myself as the GKs are still asleep. Let them sleep right now! I am planning on making some pancakes. Meantime I will try and respond to a few posts.

Dell, like you I have quite a few balls of crochet cotton that I have acquired through the years, and I think that is my preferred yarn for these bookmarks, although I have a couple I may knit in fingering.

Belle, I understand your questions re thickness and rigidity. I have to confess I have not used any yet. My personal tendency would be to stick to crochet cotton, fingering or smaller weight, probably the smaller the better. As for rigidity, I am not sure how much they need, but a little starch might not be amiss, but still have to try that.

I am trying to make the most of some quiet time. I now have finished my pancake batter. I may let the little ones sleep a little longer as they had a late night last night. We went to dinner with my DD, Amy, and my SIL and his mother. Meantime, my daughter, Kat and her family went to dinner with my DD, Heather and family. They are in town nearly every weekend as they are fixing up the house that her FIL left when he passed. Currently, they live nearly 60 miles from here. They hope to move within a year. There is a lot they want to do on this house. Then all four girls will live less than 40 minutes drive from here, which will be nice for us. They are planning commuting to their current jobs, which I wouldn't fancy, but at least it is commuting away from the Washington area into the country.

I will try to look in here as much as possibly, but once the little ones arise, I expect it will be all-go around here.

Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Those are really nice patterns you picked, Sue. I plan to make both as I have a small stash of crochet cotton from my earlier Temari obsession that I don't seem to get back to. Thanks for the start to these two weeks. Nice to have a little quiet time with the grands sleeping in. Wonderful that you will have your family so close eventually. 

Melanie, very nice piece of land that should fit your needs. 

I'm still working out how to plan the Sophie Digard-like scarf for my 2 week stint in May. I'm not a great crocheter, therein lies my challenge. It could end up something completely different as I really would prefer to knit it. Time will tell.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Hello everyone, I haven't dropped in for a long while, and then only a few posts, but this caught my attention. I have made a few bookmarks in the past to try out patterns before using them in larger projects, and find it more useful than trialling on face cloths or blanket squares. Most have been rehomed but I'll try to see if I can find a couple to show you. Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

Great idea to use up leftover sock yarn.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice start Sue. Thanks for the links. I, like many of us here, have some crochet thread in the stash. Most of mine was bought for repairing coin belts (belly dance) which needs very little yardage. It will be nice to have another use for the crochet thread.
> 
> Re: using the bookmarks - I have a lot of bookmarks (and a lot of books, guess I have a book stash, lol) and find that 'limp' is not a problem as I frequently used leather bookmarks. Personally I found the large paper-clip style to be the most secure although prone to occasionally tearing the page (grrr). If the bookmark is made with a sufficiently fine yarn or with crochet thread I would think it would work fine. Just my two cents
> 
> I got a couple of repeats done on the Dancing Bees border on the drive up to the property today. This border is a monster, lol. It will take 1/3 of the total yarn needed. Wow. But I have 15 out of 207 repeats done which is more than I had a week ago. DH and I, along with his dad, went up to the property which we recently had cleared to do some clean-up of branches that did not get piled up by the clearing guy. He will come back to burn the brush piles in a couple of weeks. We are hoping for just grass to grow so we can just mow it. There is a small pond near the back which we will have dug larger and will use the dirt as fill for the house pad. A couple of photos - from opposite corners. It is really flat here, lol. Lot is five acres.


Beautiful property Melanie. Nice sky view and how great to have a pond too. 
All progress on DB is good progress


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I have a few minutes to myself as the GKs are still asleep. Let them sleep right now! I am planning on making some pancakes. Meantime I will try and respond to a few posts.
> 
> Dell, like you I have quite a few balls of crochet cotton that I have acquired through the years, and I think that is my preferred yarn for these bookmarks, although I have a couple I may knit in fingering.
> 
> ...


How nice that the whole family will be so close. Enjoy your pancake breakfast and time with the grandkids. I will start one of the bookmarks today, I hope.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't dropped in for a long while, and then only a few posts, but this caught my attention. I have made a few bookmarks in the past to try out patterns before using them in larger projects, and find it more useful than trialling on face cloths or blanket squares. Most have been rehomed but I'll try to see if I can find a couple to show you. Happy knitting everyone!


Those are very pretty and it does seem a good way to see what a pattern will look like before using it in a larger project.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Needed a break last night so did the first bookmark. Used Crochet cotton #10, Curio from Knit Picks, on 2.75mm needles. Changed slightly the garter border -- I just changed it to be more comfortable for me. So changed all those purls to knits and it worked fine. Blocked it is about 2.75" wide and 9-10 inches long.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Melanie -- good looking parcel of land. Bet you are getting excited. And with small wonder.

I seem to use cardstock bookmarks, sometimes laminated (those I get from the library), pieces of paper, bits of tissue or whatever I have at hand for bookmarks. For hard bound books, I'm careful to not use anything that would mark the pages, spring the spine of the book, or cause discoloration. For paperbacks, almost anything will do. And it is with paperbacks that I've had a few examples of ink transfer -- no doubt for very inexpensive books. And I find that I read all over my house. Usually it is when I'm doing reference work, that I grab bits of whatever is at hand as a temporary marker. Bookmarks tht I've made in the past are never where I am so I end up not readily using them. For my really good books, I tend to use double faced satin ribbons for markers, but when I pick up one of those books, I pick up a ribbon at the same time, if one isn't already in the book. Thanks for all your comments. Looks to me like it boils down to individual habits -- and mine may not be the best in this instance.

Barbara -- do you do Temari? I've spend hours and hours working on balls and find it a wonderful way to play with color combinations. I learned temari as a means of working with fine color combinations in preparation for fair isle work. Love doing it, but haven't done much for years, mostly because I have to have really good light and there really isn't a good spot in my house for that type of work. Would love to see some of your work, if you have some to share.

I can't remember if it was Toni or JanetLee who ask about the growing diamond shawl project, so please forgive me, but I think the idea has real merit. Certainly worth exploring and playing with. 

The weather is nice here today again. Unfortunately, I have to go to town; at least, I'll be out in it and get a chance to enjoy. Oh shucks, the outside work will just have to wait till later.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't dropped in for a long while, and then only a few posts, but this caught my attention. I have made a few bookmarks in the past to try out patterns before using them in larger projects, and find it more useful than trialling on face cloths or blanket squares. Most have been rehomed but I'll try to see if I can find a couple to show you. Happy knitting everyone!


They look good, Lin!

I am sitting quietly working away at the Leandra.

Nice to have a change from the gloves.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

TNS said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't dropped in for a long while, and then only a few posts, but this caught my attention. I have made a few bookmarks in the past to try out patterns before using them in larger projects, and find it more useful than trialling on face cloths or blanket squares. Most have been rehomed but I'll try to see if I can find a couple to show you. Happy knitting everyone!


What a clever way to try out a pattern. Those are pretty.

Sending lots of energy your way to keep up with the grands, Sue. :sm24: It'll be really nice to have family closer.

Your bookmark is a pretty color, and as with all your work done beautifully, DeEtta.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TNS--nice bookmark stitch samples. Can understand your not wanting a mess of washcloths!

Sue--how wonderful to have all the 'kids' within an easy drive. Given some of the chronic conditions in the family it will be so much easier for everyone to pitch in. And of course visiting will be so much simpler and fun.

DeEtta--what is Temari?

Need to take a pic of my bookmark that I did this a.m..


----------



## JanOS (Aug 30, 2013)

Very pretty. Going to join in, seems like a nice change from ever present traveling dish cloths.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS great bookmarks. Julie and DeElla I love yours, too :sm24:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for the start Sue and welcome to those who have joined us .I don't have any crochet cotton but will dig out something .At least it won't matter what size they come out .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Thanks for the start Sue and welcome to those who have joined us .I don't have any crochet cotton but will dig out something .At least it won't matter what size they come out .


Ann--I pulled out some linen at first but it was too stiff. 17 stitches frog real easy! Wound up using a mercerized cotton in a fingering wt which did just fine. May stiffen it though.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lovely bookmarks, TNS. Glad you popped back in.

DeEtta, your bookmark is lovely also. And Julie, yours is turning out pretty wonderful also. I love the way that pattern is knitting up


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry about the double post. So here are some pics of 2 downy woodpeckers doing the spring mating thing-flirting among the trees.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lovely photos, Bev.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

How wonderful to have your family close by Sue. 

Nice bookmarks KPers. I will try a couple of these later in the week.

Hope all enjoy the rest of the day,

Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, JanetLee. I hope you will find one or two you might like to knit.

Sue


run4fittness said:


> Sue, nice bookmarks! I have never made any. And I have read 1000s and 1000s of books! Shall check out your links. Thanks.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Chiming in to mark my spot. I am caught up. . .for now.
> 
> Thanks, Sue, for getting us started. Lovely bookmark.
> 
> Welcome, Gloria. Glad you stopped by.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. Hope you get to join in.

Good luck with DancingBees. Mine is still in time-out, for the foreseeable future.

Sue
Thanks for sharing the pics of your property.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Nice start Sue. Thanks for the links. I, like many of us here, have some crochet thread in the stash. Most of mine was bought for repairing coin belts (belly dance) which needs very little yardage. It will be nice to have another use for the crochet thread.
> 
> Re: using the bookmarks - I have a lot of bookmarks (and a lot of books, guess I have a book stash, lol) and find that 'limp' is not a problem as I frequently used leather bookmarks. Personally I found the large paper-clip style to be the most secure although prone to occasionally tearing the page (grrr). If the bookmark is made with a sufficiently fine yarn or with crochet thread I would think it would work fine. Just my two cents
> 
> I got a couple of repeats done on the Dancing Bees border on the drive up to the property today. This border is a monster, lol. It will take 1/3 of the total yarn needed. Wow. But I have 15 out of 207 repeats done which is more than I had a week ago. DH and I, along with his dad, went up to the property which we recently had cleared to do some clean-up of branches that did not get piled up by the clearing guy. He will come back to burn the brush piles in a couple of weeks. We are hoping for just grass to grow so we can just mow it. There is a small pond near the back which we will have dug larger and will use the dirt as fill for the house pad. A couple of photos - from opposite corners. It is really flat here, lol. Lot is five acres.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Barbara. look forward to seeing pics. I have about a dozen links altogether. There are a lot of pretty patterns out there. It is nice too to knit something a little different.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Those are really nice patterns you picked, Sue. I plan to make both as I have a small stash of crochet cotton from my earlier Temari obsession that I don't seem to get back to. Thanks for the start to these two weeks. Nice to have a little quiet time with the grands sleeping in. Wonderful that you will have your family so close eventually.
> 
> Melanie, very nice piece of land that should fit your needs.
> 
> I'm still working out how to plan the Sophie Digard-like scarf for my 2 week stint in May. I'm not a great crocheter, therein lies my challenge. It could end up something completely different as I really would prefer to knit it. Time will tell.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for stopping by. Do hope you get to try a couple. Love the ones you have knit.

Sue


TNS said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't dropped in for a long while, and then only a few posts, but this caught my attention. I have made a few bookmarks in the past to try out patterns before using them in larger projects, and find it more useful than trialling on face cloths or blanket squares. Most have been rehomed but I'll try to see if I can find a couple to show you. Happy knitting everyone!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It will be nice having everyone close by, especially at holiday time,

Sue


sisu said:


> How nice that the whole family will be so close. Enjoy your pancake breakfast and time with the grandkids. I will start one of the bookmarks today, I hope.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, that looks really nice. I haven't tried that Curio yarn at all. How do you find it?

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Needed a break last night so did the first bookmark. Used Crochet cotton #10, Curio from Knit Picks, on 2.75mm needles. Changed slightly the garter border -- I just changed it to be more comfortable for me. So changed all those purls to knits and it worked fine. Blocked it is about 2.75" wide and 9-10 inches long.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Julie. Looks like you are nearly finished.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> They look good, Lin!
> 
> I am sitting quietly working away at the Leandra.
> 
> Nice to have a change from the gloves.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It will be nice when Heather and family are moved in, but probably won't be until the end of the year. Meantime they will be spending a lot of time coming in on the weekends.

Look forward to seeing a pic of your bookmark.

Sue


tamarque said:


> TNS--nice bookmark stitch samples. Can understand your not wanting a mess of washcloths!
> 
> Sue--how wonderful to have all the 'kids' within an easy drive. Given some of the chronic conditions in the family it will be so much easier for everyone to pitch in. And of course visiting will be so much simpler and fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great woodpecker pics, Bev.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Sorry about the double post. So here are some pics of 2 downy woodpeckers doing the spring mating thing-flirting among the trees.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> TNS great bookmarks. Julie and DeElla I love yours, too :sm24:


Comparing mine and DeEtta's- just goes to show what a fine lace knitter DeEtta is- and the virtue of blocking.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Lovely bookmarks, TNS. Glad you popped back in.
> 
> DeEtta, your bookmark is lovely also. And Julie, yours is turning out pretty wonderful also. I love the way that pattern is knitting up


Whereas I am not sure at all about mine- will see when I have blocked and stiffened it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos, Bev.


Bev really has a good eye with her camera!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Julie. Looks like you are nearly finished.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue! My reservations are all noted above!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Will respond to posts tomorrow but wanted to show my book mark .Needs ends sewing in and blocking .Have a test knit calling .


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Belle1 said:


> This is a general question for anyone to weigh in on. Although I love knitting these little bits, I don't like using them for two reasons: #1 their thickness and #2 their lack of rigidity. Also, I've found that if they are used in paperbacks, they can get smeared with ink. So, my question is: do you use these and if so how do you use them? Sue, I'm thrilled with the session, so please understand that my question is really a search to understand how others use these charming things? I too give them away when I make them, because I won't use them myself.


Been thinking on the back burner, it came to a boil: What if when you pin out to block/starch, you treated it with stain block. Used to be able to by in a spray bottle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Will respond to posts tomorrow but wanted to show my book mark .Needs ends sewing in and blocking .Have a test knit calling .


Very pretty, Ann- love the blue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Will respond to posts tomorrow but wanted to show my book mark .Needs ends sewing in and blocking .Have a test knit calling .


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Needed a break last night so did the first bookmark. Used Crochet cotton #10, Curio from Knit Picks, on 2.75mm needles. Changed slightly the garter border -- I just changed it to be more comfortable for me. So changed all those purls to knits and it worked fine. Blocked it is about 2.75" wide and 9-10 inches long.


That looks so pretty, and functional too. I might have to try the patterns out! Thanks for posting them, Britgirl.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Nice start Sue. Thanks for the links. I, like many of us here, have some crochet thread in the stash. Most of mine was bought for repairing coin belts (belly dance) which needs very little yardage. It will be nice to have another use for the crochet thread.
> 
> Re: using the bookmarks - I have a lot of bookmarks (and a lot of books, guess I have a book stash, lol) and find that 'limp' is not a problem as I frequently used leather bookmarks. Personally I found the large paper-clip style to be the most secure although prone to occasionally tearing the page (grrr). If the bookmark is made with a sufficiently fine yarn or with crochet thread I would think it would work fine. Just my two cents
> 
> I got a couple of repeats done on the Dancing Bees border on the drive up to the property today. This border is a monster, lol. It will take 1/3 of the total yarn needed. Wow. But I have 15 out of 207 repeats done which is more than I had a week ago. DH and I, along with his dad, went up to the property which we recently had cleared to do some clean-up of branches that did not get piled up by the clearing guy. He will come back to burn the brush piles in a couple of weeks. We are hoping for just grass to grow so we can just mow it. There is a small pond near the back which we will have dug larger and will use the dirt as fill for the house pad. A couple of photos - from opposite corners. It is really flat here, lol. Lot is five acres.


Very nice layout! Our new property is 5 acres also, but it all had to be cleared except for where the house is. And yes, I did most of it! Have fun deciding what you are going to do with the land. Hope you like flowers and plan on planting some! Especially for the bees! They need the pollen!

Having 15 out of 207 repeats done is a good start. Cannot imagine doing that myself. Good for you. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I still have not used one, but do plan on trying them. I have lots of leather bookmarks that I have collected over the years, but have not actually used them. If can locate them, I might post them. They are my choice of souvenirs, as they could be used and do not take up a little of space. I wonder if anyone else collects them and if so, might like to post pics.
> 
> Sue


I have several leather book marks that were bought in Europe when we were stationed over there. They made great souvenirs and like you said, they don't take up a lot of room. Would need to find them though. Still have not found everything from the move. Still some things in boxes that I have not gotten to yet.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Love your woodpecker photos, eshlemania. And the developing bookmark, Julie. 
Thanks everyone for your kind comments on mine. They were knit on the smallest needles I had at the time, probably 2.25mm and using some fairly fine coned wool of unknown origin! (bought from a charity shop).


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Hello everyone, I haven't dropped in for a long while, and then only a few posts, but this caught my attention. I have made a few bookmarks in the past to try out patterns before using them in larger projects, and find it more useful than trialling on face cloths or blanket squares. Most have been rehomed but I'll try to see if I can find a couple to show you. Happy knitting everyone!


Those are lovely :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Needed a break last night so did the first bookmark. Used Crochet cotton #10, Curio from Knit Picks, on 2.75mm needles. Changed slightly the garter border -- I just changed it to be more comfortable for me. So changed all those purls to knits and it worked fine. Blocked it is about 2.75" wide and 9-10 inches long.


I like that! Lovely color also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I can't remember if it was Toni or JanetLee who ask about the growing diamond shawl project, so please forgive me, but I think the idea has real merit. Certainly worth exploring and playing with.


That was me! Have been out in the yard and day and just came for food and a shower. And to catch up on here. Plan on working on it some more this evening.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely photos, Bev.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

annweb said:


> Will respond to posts tomorrow but wanted to show my book mark .Needs ends sewing in and blocking .Have a test knit calling .


That's a really pretty turquoise, and fast work.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Will respond to posts tomorrow but wanted to show my book mark .Needs ends sewing in and blocking .Have a test knit calling .


Love that color!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Love your woodpecker photos, eshlemania. And the developing bookmark, Julie.
> Thanks everyone for your kind comments on mine. They were knit on the smallest needles I had at the time, probably 2.25mm and using some fairly fine coned wool of unknown origin! (bought from a charity shop).


 :sm24: Thanks Lin!


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

For those in the changeable time zones: 
Spent the last three hours feeling things were out of rhythm, just realized I turned clocks back last night!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> For those in the changeable time zones:
> Spent the last three hours feeling things were out of rhythm, just realized I turned clocks back last night!


We will go back just before Easter. Surely you were mean't to be going forwards? Or are you in the Southern Hemisphere?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> DeEtta, that looks really nice. I haven't tried that Curio yarn at all. How do you find it?
> 
> Sue


I love it!!!! I've done several projects in it now -- the green tablecloth and 3 large lace doileys, plus some odds and ends. It is 100% mercerized cotton from India, has a high sheen rather like Egyptian cotton, 720 yds per ball (about twice the size of the typical ball of crochet thread), comes in an interesting range of colors and has very few knots in it. On the whole probably less than 1 knot per ball which today seems great. It washes up nicely, doesn't seem to loose color are shrink. My only complaint is that it is only available in size 10 -- would like some 20 for finer work and since I always want more -- I'd like more colors. The color palette they offer has rather muted colors, but this comment is really nit picky -- (Ha, Ha -- guess that phrase came to mind since the thread is offered by Knit Picks).


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Comparing mine and DeEtta's- just goes to show what a fine lace knitter DeEtta is- and the virtue of blocking.


I'd say -- only the virtue of blocking. Julie, your knitting is great too -- don't be so humble.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

annweb said:


> Will respond to posts tomorrow but wanted to show my book mark .Needs ends sewing in and blocking .Have a test knit calling .


Lovely color, Ann. So soothing. Easy to block and it will open up quite a bit.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> That looks so pretty, and functional too. I might have to try the patterns out! Thanks for posting them, Britgirl.


The first one, the only one I've done so far, was a very quick knit. It is rather fun to have a quickie project that you can do in short order and have it finished. I'm so used to thinking in terms of weeks or months-to-complete, that something like these bookmarks are rather like popping candy into the mouth.


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Nice quick project ideas


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I'd say -- only the virtue of blocking. Julie, your knitting is great too -- don't be so humble.


I am most unhappy with my selvedge though, and yours looks lovely.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... DeEtta--what is Temari?...


Tanya -- to quickly respond to your question, I found a draft of an explanation I'd written a few years ago. I should say that I got interested in temari as a color exercise for knitting and maintain my love for this extraordinary Japanese art form.

_Temari is a classical Japanese art form and translates literally to Ã¢ÂÂhand wrapped thread ball with embroidery.Ã¢ÂÂ TodayÃ¢ÂÂs form of temari evolved over centuries from utilitarian balls made from scrapes of fabric and unraveled silk threads.

This ball has a core of cedar shavings, with a popcorn rattle, and is wrapped with both yarn and cotton thread. The major pattern design is based on the traditional chrysanthemum pattern and the small motif at the base of the ball is a version of the traditional rose pattern.

Today, temari are frequently made and given as a good luck token on special occasions. Although the designs are typically very geometric, the embroidered decoration is limited only by the creatorÃ¢ÂÂs imagination. _

Attached are a couple of pictures of the ball that I referenced above.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am most unhappy with my selvedge though, and yours looks lovely.


Julie -- I started the pattern as written, but since I just did that huge afghan with a garter edge, I kept making mistakes because my fingers wanted to the edge the way I'd done it on the blanket. So, I changed the pattern to make that happen. Basically, all I did was assume that every row began with a Slip as if to purl with the yarn in front, move yarn to back, k3 and that each row ended with k4. This is the same as what the pattern asks for but they expressed themselves with purls rather than knits. I don't think it makes a lot of difference and since my fingers were having a temper tantrum and wanting to do the edges with knits, I gave in. To make life even easier, I popped a marker after the 4 stitches on each end.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- to quickly respond to your question, I found a draft of an explanation I'd written a few years ago. I should say that I got interested in temari as a color exercise for knitting and maintain my love for this extraordinary Japanese art form.
> 
> _Temari is a classical Japanese art form and translates literally to Ã¢ÂÂhand wrapped thread ball with embroidery.Ã¢ÂÂ TodayÃ¢ÂÂs form of temari evolved over centuries from utilitarian balls made from scrapes of fabric and unraveled silk threads.
> 
> ...


Those are beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We will go back just before Easter. Surely you were mean't to be going forwards? Or are you in the Southern Hemisphere?


This is the first time I've checked out any Lace Parties, so I don't know anyone. Almost feels like I am eavesdropping on a private conversation. About going forwards or backwards- Here in the U.S., our clocks "Spring forward" this time of year. Loosing an hour is miserable! The state of Arizona doesn't change their clocks, kind of wishing we did the same.

Hoping to have some time to work on one of the bookmarks tomorrow, maybe while my grandson takes a nap. At least, I hope he will take a nap!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- to quickly respond to your question, I found a draft of an explanation I'd written a few years ago. I should say that I got interested in temari as a color exercise for knitting and maintain my love for this extraordinary Japanese art form.
> 
> _Temari is a classical Japanese art form and translates literally to Ã¢ÂÂhand wrapped thread ball with embroidery.Ã¢ÂÂ TodayÃ¢ÂÂs form of temari evolved over centuries from utilitarian balls made from scrapes of fabric and unraveled silk threads.
> 
> ...


So pretty; love the colors you used.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is the first time I've checked out any Lace Parties, so I don't know anyone. Almost feels like I am eavesdropping on a private conversation. About going forwards or backwards- Here in the U.S., our clocks "Spring forward" this time of year. Loosing an hour is miserable! The state of Arizona doesn't change their clocks, kind of wishing we did the same.
> 
> Hoping to have some time to work on one of the bookmarks tomorrow, maybe while my grandson takes a nap. At least, I hope he will take a nap!


So sorry if I sounded unwelcoming- I don't have a list of everyone who has dropped by lately- and there has been quite a few. It is true that the 'core' group has got to know people quite well, but it is lovely that more are finding us! So glad you will work on a bookmark- they are a nice small project.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- I started the pattern as written, but since I just did that huge afghan with a garter edge, I kept making mistakes because my fingers wanted to the edge the way I'd done it on the blanket. So, I changed the pattern to make that happen. Basically, all I did was assume that every row began with a Slip as if to purl with the yarn in front, move yarn to back, k3 and that each row ended with k4. This is the same as what the pattern asks for but they expressed themselves with purls rather than knits. I don't think it makes a lot of difference and since my fingers were having a temper tantrum and wanting to do the edges with knits, I gave in. To make life even easier, I popped a marker after the 4 stitches on each end.


I think that would give a better edge than what I have! I've slipped but in the same direction, not opposite.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue, Norma, Julie, and TNS, for your lovely comments on the pics.

Ann, lovely bookmark!

Wow, DeEtta, those Temari balls are gorgeous. Wonderful work.

Welcome, Joyce. Just join in and soon you will know everyone. I'm in Indiana and we used to not change our time at all and I really loved it. So now we have to change our time and they made us the same time as New York. Doesn't make much sense to me. 

Got back from church a bit ago and on the way home got an AWESOME photo of a red tailed hawk. Really pumped.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks great, Ann. I was just trying to do a test knit, but glad to tink a few rows as it just didn't seem right, so I am setting it aside for a few minutes to cone here. I am winding down after the GKs overnighter.

Sue


annweb said:


> Will respond to posts tomorrow but wanted to show my book mark .Needs ends sewing in and blocking .Have a test knit calling .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Not heard of stain block.

Sue


nancylea57 said:


> Been thinking on the back burner, it came to a boil: What if when you pin out to block/starch, you treated it with stain block. Used to be able to by in a spray bottle.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Of course now I can't remember where they all are. Time to do some tidying out!

Sue


run4fittness said:


> I have several leather book marks that were bought in Europe when we were stationed over there. They made great souvenirs and like you said, they don't take up a lot of room. Would need to find them though. Still have not found everything from the move. Still some things in boxes that I have not gotten to yet.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Jeri. Hope you will try some. I will give a couple more links tomorrow.

Sue



Jerlyn said:


> Nice quick project ideas


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, that is beautiful. I will have to look into that some more.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- to quickly respond to your question, I found a draft of an explanation I'd written a few years ago. I should say that I got interested in temari as a color exercise for knitting and maintain my love for this extraordinary Japanese art form.
> 
> _Temari is a classical Japanese art form and translates literally to Ã¢ÂÂhand wrapped thread ball with embroidery.Ã¢ÂÂ TodayÃ¢ÂÂs form of temari evolved over centuries from utilitarian balls made from scrapes of fabric and unraveled silk threads.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Welcome, Joyce. Do come and join us here. We are a friendly bunch. I will try and post a couple more links tomorrow. I knit about six bookmarks in preparation for hosting this session and really enjoyed doing them. It's nice doing something little.

Sue


JoyceinNC said:


> This is the first time I've checked out any Lace Parties, so I don't know anyone. Almost feels like I am eavesdropping on a private conversation. About going forwards or backwards- Here in the U.S., our clocks "Spring forward" this time of year. Loosing an hour is miserable! The state of Arizona doesn't change their clocks, kind of wishing we did the same.
> 
> Hoping to have some time to work on one of the bookmarks tomorrow, maybe while my grandson takes a nap. At least, I hope he will take a nap!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Not heard of stain block.
> 
> Sue


Think of carpets and upholstery that are treated to resist staining.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Like Scotchgard?

Sue


tamarque said:


> Think of carpets and upholstery that are treated to resist staining.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC--welcome. Just jump in. You will get to know us all shortly. We have developed a familiarity with each other based with ongoing conversation and sharing our work, sometimes the same project, other times our own individual projects. It is all good.

Bev--love the 'peckers. So miss them. Used to have so many but they seem to be gone now.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is the first time I've checked out any Lace Parties, so I don't know anyone. Almost feels like I am eavesdropping on a private conversation. About going forwards or backwards- Here in the U.S., our clocks "Spring forward" this time of year. Loosing an hour is miserable! The state of Arizona doesn't change their clocks, kind of wishing we did the same.
> 
> Hoping to have some time to work on one of the bookmarks tomorrow, maybe while my grandson takes a nap. At least, I hope he will take a nap!


Joyce -- welcome aboard. We welcome everyone and you are right that many of us have participating now for several years so we know a bit about each other. But we are gluttons -- we want as many to join as possible. We always talk about our knitting, what we are doing, what we are thinking of doing, and just about everything else that is happening in our lives. We'd love to know a little about you to when you feel ready to join in. Good luck with the bookmarks. Oh yes, we especially LOVE PICTURES.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely bookmark Ann. Nice color too.

Sue, the leather bookmarks are also my souvenir of choice. That and Christmas ornaments.

JanetLee, about half the lot was covered in scrub brush and the pine trees had palmetto palms (haven for snakes and rats). We plan to add minimal landscaping, probably some royal palms along the back fence and some fruit trees here and there but primarily want grass. I will have a small kitchen garden somewhere and will plant some flowers as well. The pond might retain some reeds/cat-o-nine tails along one or two sides. Re: Dancing Bees - I reduced the number of repeats (yarn shortage) from 240 to 207. I hope my calculations are right!

DeEtta - I have some Curio, glad to hear you like it. I have not used it yet but have several balls of navy and grey.

Welcome to the new forum readers. Hope you stop by and share your knitting with us.

Off to bed, will check in with y'all tomorrow.

Melanie


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is the first time I've checked out any Lace Parties, so I don't know anyone. Almost feels like I am eavesdropping on a private conversation. About going forwards or backwards- Here in the U.S., our clocks "Spring forward" this time of year. Loosing an hour is miserable! The state of Arizona doesn't change their clocks, kind of wishing we did the same.
> 
> Hoping to have some time to work on one of the bookmarks tomorrow, maybe while my grandson takes a nap. At least, I hope he will take a nap!


Glad you found the Lace Party! Lots of great folks here and people pop in and out all the time. DH is in Arizona right now and he was unaware of the time change until I told him.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Like Scotchgard?
> 
> Sue


Yep.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

Lurker 2 said:


> We will go back just before Easter. Surely you were mean't to be going forwards? Or are you in the Southern Hemisphere?


See there's my problem. The us. All I know is the alarm clock by the tv ( the only one I need to change) told be it was only 2 pm. The clock
k on the Internet said 4. Spring forward fall back.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

britgirl said:


> Not heard of stain block.
> 
> Sue


Scotchguard


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I'd say -- only the virtue of blocking. Julie, your knitting is great too -- don't be so humble.


Exactly!
:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> The first one, the only one I've done so far, was a very quick knit. It is rather fun to have a quickie project that you can do in short order and have it finished. I'm so used to thinking in terms of weeks or months-to-complete, that something like these bookmarks are rather like popping candy into the mouth.


And less fattening....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

DeEtta, thanks for all the info. on Temari. I'd never heard of it, but looks amazing. We do learn such a lot here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> See there's my problem. The us. All I know is the alarm clock by the tv ( the only one I need to change) told be it was only 2 pm. The clock
> k on the Internet said 4. Spring forward fall back.


That is rather a large discrepancy! From here it is even more complex, because I am roughly a day ahead of you. I do rely on the computer's World Clock, I guess in your case it had been three the day before but with the time change it had become four p.m.. I really need to check in my diary when we go back! Sooner that I had realised- 2nd April!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> DeEtta, thanks for all the info. on Temari. I'd never heard of it, but looks amazing. We do learn such a lot here.


And it is such a lovely result- not sure if I am patient enough to tackle one!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Happily for me (and changing out the 2032 computer batteries helped too) I don't have to worry about the Windows 7 (this one) and the portable "phone". I have to manually change everything else.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--thank you for the Temari information. Stunning. I think the Japanese have a unique understanding of certain kinds of details and a patience to effect them. Will have to read more about this beautiful technique.

EDIT: just found this instructional on Temari. It looks like a fun thing to do and something for children who have some sophistication in this skills.

http://www.temari.com/tips.htm


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Today I am giving two links for bookmarks. The first one is for Diamond Lace Bookmark. I did knit this one, embellishing it with a few beads. It is a pretty, easy to knit Lace pattern. I have included a photo of it. Of the ones I knit, it is a favourite of mine. The second is Twisted Eyelet Bookmark. I did not, or as of yet have not, knit this. It is a very simple pattern with just a few rows of eyelet to jazz it up. The pattern says it is acceptable for any weight of yarn. Personally I can't imagine much heavier than sock ((fingering)weight. Any way, it looks a quick fun weight. I was drawn to it by the colourful samples shown.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamond-lace-bookmark

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/twisted-eyelet-bookmark

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

nancylea57 said:


> See there's my problem. The us. All I know is the alarm clock by the tv ( the only one I need to change) told be it was only 2 pm. The clock
> k on the Internet said 4. Spring forward fall back.


That is strange. I guess someone misprogrammed one of those.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing that link. I have saved it and will peruse it later. It would be neat using up leftovers. I imagine it would take time and patience to do.

Sue


tamarque said:


> DeEtta--thank you for the Temari information. Stunning. I think the Japanese have a unique understanding of certain kinds of details and a patience to effect them. Will have to read more about this beautiful technique.
> 
> EDIT: just found this instructional on Temari. It looks like a fun thing to do and something for children who have some sophistication in this skills.
> 
> http://www.temari.com/tips.htm


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks for sharing that link. I have saved it and will peruse it later. It would be neat using up leftovers. I imagine it would take time and patience to do.
> 
> Sue


I think so, too, but it could also be meditative once you got going.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Melanie -- good looking parcel of land. Bet you are getting excited. And with small wonder.
> 
> I seem to use cardstock bookmarks, sometimes laminated (those I get from the library), pieces of paper, bits of tissue or whatever I have at hand for bookmarks. For hard bound books, I'm careful to not use anything that would mark the pages, spring the spine of the book, or cause discoloration. For paperbacks, almost anything will do. And it is with paperbacks that I've had a few examples of ink transfer -- no doubt for very inexpensive books. And I find that I read all over my house. Usually it is when I'm doing reference work, that I grab bits of whatever is at hand as a temporary marker. Bookmarks tht I've made in the past are never where I am so I end up not readily using them. For my really good books, I tend to use double faced satin ribbons for markers, but when I pick up one of those books, I pick up a ribbon at the same time, if one isn't already in the book. Thanks for all your comments. Looks to me like it boils down to individual habits -- and mine may not be the best in this instance.
> 
> ...


I had my Temari phase and took one class at my now closed LYS. It is fun and easy to get possessed by thrm. I'll take a picture of the ones I made and post them. I have a Pinterest folder with some beauties made by others. One day I'll get back to them. I used to take a project with me when I visited my mother and she would sit with fascination watching me make them, so they hold a special place in my heart as I can still see the look on her face as she watched. She told me one time that of her three girls, I was the one she could see both herself and my dad in me. I'm so glad I took the time to just sit with her in those last years of her life. Very special indeed.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- to quickly respond to your question, I found a draft of an explanation I'd written a few years ago. I should say that I got interested in temari as a color exercise for knitting and maintain my love for this extraordinary Japanese art form.
> 
> _Temari is a classical Japanese art form and translates literally to Ã¢ÂÂhand wrapped thread ball with embroidery.Ã¢ÂÂ TodayÃ¢ÂÂs form of temari evolved over centuries from utilitarian balls made from scrapes of fabric and unraveled silk threads.
> 
> ...


Very pretty, DeEtta. That is a lot of stitching. I like the stand where you have it displayed. It is a candlestick? My plan was to make little pillows, possibly with beaded corners, for them to sit in using a color coordinated fabric. A quilter friend of mine gave me some beautiful scraps.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> This is the first time I've checked out any Lace Parties, so I don't know anyone. Almost feels like I am eavesdropping on a private conversation. About going forwards or backwards- Here in the U.S., our clocks "Spring forward" this time of year. Loosing an hour is miserable! The state of Arizona doesn't change their clocks, kind of wishing we did the same.
> 
> Hoping to have some time to work on one of the bookmarks tomorrow, maybe while my grandson takes a nap. At least, I hope he will take a nap!


Welcome, Joyce. I felt the same when I first joined the group and slowly began to know people. This is a very welcoming and loving group.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Sue, Norma, Julie, and TNS, for your lovely comments on the pics.
> 
> Ann, lovely bookmark!
> 
> ...


You have so much wildlife around you, Bev, for your awesome pictures. Can't wait to see the hawk.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--thank you for the Temari information. Stunning. I think the Japanese have a unique understanding of certain kinds of details and a patience to effect them. Will have to read more about this beautiful technique.
> 
> EDIT: just found this instructional on Temari. It looks like a fun thing to do and something for children who have some sophistication in this skills.
> 
> http://www.temari.com/tips.htm


Tanya -- that is a great tutorial and generally introduces the the process. Of course, we know that several centuries ago, styrofoam balls were not available; so the traditional process requires that you make your own ball. Originally, the balls were made with rice husks and silk which is why there are very few that have survived the ages. I make mine with cedar or pine shavings, some acrylic yarn (very light weight), and sewing thread. Since silk is not readily available inexpensively, I've used crochet thread (DMC size 5) for my embroidery. There are essentially two major steps: #1) make the ball -- which is nearly magic in my opinion. You start with a pile of shavings and some thread/yarn and somehow make that into a perfect sphere, and #2) decorate the ball. Traditionally, geometric divisions of the ball were made to reproduce Japanese-celebrated motifs. Today one can find balls with other materials and other motifs. Having made quite a few of these and attempted to share the skill with others; I don't think this is a children's activity. It takes someone with fine motor skills, and attention to precision detail, lots of patience and time. It takes about 20 minutes or so to make the basic ball and then a minimum of 6 hours to apply the decoration. I've spent upwards of 12 hours on a single ball.

As I mentioned earlier I got involve making these as a means of working with color. After my disastrous first attempts at fair isle knitting I realized that the use of color in single strands if much different than in blocks. It was while learning temari that I was first introduced to Fibonacci numbers. I guess like any art form, one can just keep burrowing deeper and deeper into its depths and spend a lifetime mastering all the techniques. I'm certainly not there with temari; nor do I aspire to anything greater than basic competence.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Today I am giving two links for bookmarks. The first one is for Diamond Lace Bookmark. I did knit this one, embellishing it with a few beads. It is a pretty, easy to knit Lace pattern. I have included a photo of it. Of the ones I knit, it is a favourite of mine. The second is Twisted Eyelet Bookmark. I did not, or as of yet have not, knit this. It is a very simple pattern with just a few rows of eyelet to jazz it up. The pattern says it is acceptable for any weight of yarn. Personally I can't imagine much heavier than sock ((fingering)weight. Any way, it looks a quick fun weight. I was drawn to it by the colourful samples shown.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamond-lace-bookmark
> 
> ...


Thanks Sue, have printed them out and decided that I'm going to graph the diamond (I hate working from written instructions). Anyone else want the graph when I get it done? I'm enjoying these tidbits.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Very pretty, DeEtta. That is a lot of stitching. I like the stand where you have it displayed. It is a candlestick? My plan was to make little pillows, possibly with beaded corners, for them to sit in using a color coordinated fabric. A quilter friend of mine gave me some beautiful scraps.


Yes, Barbara -- that is a candlestick. I buy odd ones when I find them as well as napkin rings. Both work well as stands and since they come in varying heights a nice composition can be created showing your balls on them.

My Mom too was fascinated by them. So one year I made a whole group (roughly 15) smaller sized ones for her Christmas present. She placed them in a lovely wooden collapsible bowl and still proudly displays them in her house. Kids and adults can't resist picking them up and looking at them.

I'd love to see some of yours. I'm also thinking that this might make a good topic for a session. Lots of eye candy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Today I am giving two links for bookmarks. The first one is for Diamond Lace Bookmark. I did knit this one, embellishing it with a few beads. It is a pretty, easy to knit Lace pattern. I have included a photo of it. Of the ones I knit, it is a favourite of mine. The second is Twisted Eyelet Bookmark. I did not, or as of yet have not, knit this. It is a very simple pattern with just a few rows of eyelet to jazz it up. The pattern says it is acceptable for any weight of yarn. Personally I can't imagine much heavier than sock ((fingering)weight. Any way, it looks a quick fun weight. I was drawn to it by the colourful samples shown.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamond-lace-bookmark
> 
> ...


I love this Sue- for some reason it makes me think of Cathedral windows.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yes, Barbara -- that is a candlestick. I buy odd ones when I find them as well as napkin rings. Both work well as stands and since they come in varying heights a nice composition can be created showing your balls on them.
> 
> My Mom too was fascinated by them. So one year I made a whole group (roughly 15) smaller sized ones for her Christmas present. She placed them in a lovely wooden collapsible bowl and still proudly displays them in her house. Kids and adults can't resist picking them up and looking at them.
> 
> I'd love to see some of yours. I'm also thinking that this might make a good topic for a session. Lots of eye candy.


What a brilliant idea, DeEtta!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is rather a large discrepancy! From here it is even more complex, because I am roughly a day ahead of you. I do rely on the computer's World Clock, I guess in your case it had been three the day before but with the time change it had become four p.m.. I really need to check in my diary when we go back! Sooner that I had realised- 2nd April!


What makes it more interesting for me is the time on the desk top has not changed, but the time on the lap top and ipad have! Modern technology!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sue, thanks for the links, I am saving them all into a folder on the desk top.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Everyone -- I just quickly charted the lace pattern in the Diamond Lace Bookmark -- I personally dislike working from text; so I end up charting almost everything. I've attached the chart in the PDF below. Its really simple and I HAVE NOT worked it yet, but it looks right. Just sharing with anyone who wants it.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Melanie ,hope the house build starts soon and you get to benefit from the new location.
Bev ,great woody pics.
TNS ,good bookmarks .
De Etta thank you for the mention of Temari and you have shown a lovely piece.
Tanya ,thanks for the link .Very interesting.
Sue ,thanks for the new patterns .It will be good for the girls to be near.
Joyce,really welcome to be here with us .Just join in and you will soon feel one of us.
Thanks to Tns ,Janet Lea ,Julie and Norma .
Oh ! Both Julie and De Etta ,super bookmarks.
Hope The bee-keeper is nearly walking unaided ,Norma .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, DeEtta for doing that.

What software do you use for that? I would love to be able to do that.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Everyone -- I just quickly charted the lace pattern in the Diamond Lace Bookmark -- I personally dislike working from text; so I end up charting almost everything. I've attached the chart in the PDF below. Its really simple and I HAVE NOT worked it yet, but it looks right. Just sharing with anyone who wants it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What makes it more interesting for me is the time on the desk top has not changed, but the time on the lap top and ipad have! Modern technology!


I have to change most of my clocks manually, except the computer and the phone.
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Melanie ,hope the house build starts soon and you get to benefit from the new location.
> Bev ,great woody pics.
> TNS ,good bookmarks .
> De Etta thank you for the mention of Temari and you have shown a lovely piece.
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thank you sue for the pics & links. Have downloaded all of them. Really like the Diamond Lace one.

Thank you DeEtta for the chart; certainly makes it easier than that long list of written instructions!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya and Ann. This is the first I ever saw the posturing they do when picking a mate. It was really cool to see.

Well, just to confuse the time issue even more, we heard a guy on the radio say that we need to remember to set our clocks ahead 1/2 hr this past weekend. He must have been reading and not paying attention to what he read. 

Thanks for some more lovely bookmarks, Sue. I am still struggling to get the vest knit. I am going to try to get past the dividing of the front and back today. They do one side of the front and then the other side of the front. I think I messed up the row before. Gotta figure it out and get it finished. 

Barbara, what wonderful memories of your mother.  Thanks, Barbara. Yes, I am coming to realize what a wonderful area we have. I have traveled to nature preserves to get better pictures, only to realize the ones I got here were better. I will post the hawk with this. I was planning on doing it. Can't keep it to myself. I will enlarge it and get it in the house someplace.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya and Ann. This is the first I ever saw the posturing they do when picking a mate. It was really cool to see.
> 
> Well, just to confuse the time issue even more, we heard a guy on the radio say that we need to remember to set our clocks ahead 1/2 hr this past weekend. He must have been reading and not paying attention to what he read.
> 
> ...


Love the Hawk!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya and Ann. This is the first I ever saw the posturing they do when picking a mate. It was really cool to see.
> 
> Well, just to confuse the time issue even more, we heard a guy on the radio say that we need to remember to set our clocks ahead 1/2 hr this past weekend. He must have been reading and not paying attention to what he read.
> 
> ...


He is magnificent. Great photo, Bev.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya and Ann. This is the first I ever saw the posturing they do when picking a mate. It was really cool to see.
> 
> Well, just to confuse the time issue even more, we heard a guy on the radio say that we need to remember to set our clocks ahead 1/2 hr this past weekend. He must have been reading and not paying attention to what he read.
> 
> ...


Beautiful hawk! :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, DeEtta for doing that.
> 
> What software do you use for that? I would love to be able to do that.
> 
> Sue


Sue -- I use MS/Excel and chart using the fonts which I downloaded from Kauri Knits. It is a bit laborious, but I've been doing it so many years, that I no longer think about the effort. Normally, I'd just use graph paper and toss when finished, but it occurred to me that someone else might like having it graphed; so I did it that way.

Just finished up the second bookmark (the hearts). That's an interesting piece and I enjoyed doing it. The bookmark is drying right now while on the blocking mats. Will post pictures when it is dry.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Everyone -- I just quickly charted the lace pattern in the Diamond Lace Bookmark -- I personally dislike working from text; so I end up charting almost everything. I've attached the chart in the PDF below. Its really simple and I HAVE NOT worked it yet, but it looks right. Just sharing with anyone who wants it.


Many thanks for the chart. I can do either, chart or written out.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya and Ann. This is the first I ever saw the posturing they do when picking a mate. It was really cool to see.
> 
> Well, just to confuse the time issue even more, we heard a guy on the radio say that we need to remember to set our clocks ahead 1/2 hr this past weekend. He must have been reading and not paying attention to what he read.
> 
> ...


Bev -- you've really outdone yourself!!! He is gorgeous. We have a lot of them here, but not a lot of chances to see them up close. Thanks.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

DeEtta, your bookmark looks great I do like how you did the edges. I also usually just grab whatever is close to where I am sitting to mark my place when reading. 

Julie yours also looks super. I think you will be happy with it when you block it. 

Barbara and DeEtta, that Temari is so pretty. I had never heard of that either. Thanks for the explanation. 

Welcome to all the new people joining in. Looking forward to seeing your bookmarks. 

Bev, great pictures of the downy woodpecker. We put up our bluebird house again with a snake guard attached this time. I have seen a bluebird couple looking at it. 

Ann, your bookmark looks pretty too. What weight yarn did you use?

Oh no Nancy. That will get you mixed up to turn the clocks the wrong way! It is bad enough having to get into the new rhythm anyway! 
Pg 6


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Joyce, what part of NC are you from? I am in the western part of the state. Hope your gs took his nap

Julie, your edge looks good to me. Mine is a bit funky, but after blocking I like how it turned out and will use it. I used a bit of glue solution to stiffen it a bit and it worked well. 

Thanks for the new links Sue. And thank you DeEtta for the chart. That will be easier for me. 

Tanya, thanks for the link to the Temari tutorial. Very interesting. 

Wow, Bev. That is a GREAT picture of the hawk. It looks so majestic. 

Here is my first bookmark and I am already using it to mark a recipe I want to try!
I also used the Curio yarn, which I really like, in a rose color and a 2.5 mm needle.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

sisu said:


> Joyce, what part of NC are you from? I am in the western part of the state. Hope your gs took his nap
> 
> Julie, your edge looks good to me. Mine is a bit funky, but after blocking I like how it turned out and will use it. I used a bit of glue solution to stiffen it a bit and it worked well.
> 
> ...


Great Caryn. Like the way it looks and also the stiffener's effect, Love the Curio thread. Isn't it nice to work with?!!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Sue, have printed them out and decided that I'm going to graph the diamond (I hate working from written instructions). Anyone else want the graph when I get it done? I'm enjoying these tidbits.


I like graphs, too. Yes, please!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Yes, Barbara -- that is a candlestick. I buy odd ones when I find them as well as napkin rings. Both work well as stands and since they come in varying heights a nice composition can be created showing your balls on them.
> 
> My Mom too was fascinated by them. So one year I made a whole group (roughly 15) smaller sized ones for her Christmas present. She placed them in a lovely wooden collapsible bowl and still proudly displays them in her house. Kids and adults can't resist picking them up and looking at them.
> 
> I'd love to see some of yours. I'm also thinking that this might make a good topic for a session. Lots of eye candy.


Great ideas for the displays. It would make a good topic, I agree.

Here are the ones I have made. In first picture, the first one I made is on the left white background with red and blue). I think my favorite is the one next to it on the wee pillow. It makes me think of a hot air balloon.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya and Ann. This is the first I ever saw the posturing they do when picking a mate. It was really cool to see.
> 
> Well, just to confuse the time issue even more, we heard a guy on the radio say that we need to remember to set our clocks ahead 1/2 hr this past weekend. He must have been reading and not paying attention to what he read.
> 
> ...


That is a fantastic picture. I have no idea why but the hawk makes me think of a judge.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> DeEtta, your bookmark looks great I do like how you did the edges. I also usually just grab whatever is close to where I am sitting to mark my place when reading.
> 
> Julie yours also looks super. I think you will be happy with it when you block it.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks Caryn- I have to figure out a method of stiffening- and my rust free pins have been borrowed, so I am at a stand still- apart from sorting yarn for the Diamond Lace one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Joyce, what part of NC are you from? I am in the western part of the state. Hope your gs took his nap
> 
> Julie, your edge looks good to me. Mine is a bit funky, but after blocking I like how it turned out and will use it. I used a bit of glue solution to stiffen it a bit and it worked well.
> 
> ...


I do like yours, Caryn- and the colour you have used.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Great ideas for the displays. It would make a good topic, I agree.
> 
> Here are the ones I have made. In first picture, the first one I made is on the left white background with red and blue). I think my favorite is the one next to it on the wee pillow. It makes me think of a hot air balloon.


Barbara -- thanks for sharing. It is so interesting to see someone else's work. Your color are much different from the ones I tend toward; it is a joy to see them. I really like the red/blue/white rose pattern, beautifully done with nice sharp corners on the rose. I can also tell that we both have similar designs (of course we would because of the basic motifs), but our interpretations are so individualized. What a treat for me. Thanks. What did you use for the core of your balls?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Great ideas for the displays. It would make a good topic, I agree.
> 
> Here are the ones I have made. In first picture, the first one I made is on the left white background with red and blue). I think my favorite is the one next to it on the wee pillow. It makes me think of a hot air balloon.


Barbara, Those are stunning! Not sure my color sense would look half as good as yours.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

TNS said:


> DeEtta, thanks for all the info. on Temari. I'd never heard of it, but looks amazing. We do learn such a lot here.


Just like fashion, it seems everything goes in cycles. I remember Temari, years ago. Was fascinated by it but did not have the patience or time to try it. I am still short of patience when it takes a long time to do some stitches and designs.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Great Caryn. Like the way it looks and also the stiffener's effect, Love the Curio thread. Isn't it nice to work with?!!


Thanks DeEtta. Yes I made a shawl with it and really like the feel of it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--Beautiful Temari. Had the same response the Black? one that it looked like a hot air balloon. 

DeEtta--thanx for the historic techniques for doing the Temari. The link I sent was obviously a modern update but it will teach people how to do it.

Bev--what a marvelous pic of the hawk. 

Caryn--your bookmark came out excellently.

Here is my heart bookmark. Don't really like the way it came out--a bit too uneven/sloppy but enjoyed trying the center gathering technique as it ties together at the top and switches stitches, much like a game of changing places. Used a mercerized fingering wt cotton which may acct for some of the sloppiness. Will try to even it out when blocking with glue to stiffen it. It needs a something on the end of the I-cord--probably a bead as I have many


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Great ideas for the displays. It would make a good topic, I agree.
> 
> Here are the ones I have made. In first picture, the first one I made is on the left white background with red and blue). I think my favorite is the one next to it on the wee pillow. It makes me think of a hot air balloon.


Oh those are so pretty Barbara. That one does remind me of the hot air balloons. I really like the gold one too. They also remind me of the Pysanky egg decorating.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do like yours, Caryn- and the colour you have used.


Thanks Julie. Look forward to seeing yours when you get your pins back and get to block it. I am trying the hearts one next. I don't remember doing the k2tbl before and had to watch a tutorial.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Here is my second bookmark. I did this one in fingerweight KnitPicks Hawthorne that I had left over from a scarf. Interesting pattern; somewhat fiddly, but must say I did enjoy testing the dropped YOs and the pickup knit stitch that pulls them up. I finished the I-cord slightly differently than the instructions -- basically made the tassle through the three loops of the cord before tieing off the cord. Not sure that my hearts look much like hearts, but could say that is a reflection of a character flaw.....


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here is my second bookmark. I did this one in fingerweight KnitPicks Hawthorne that I had left over from a scarf. Interesting pattern; somewhat fiddly, but must say I did enjoy testing the dropped YOs and the pickup knit stitch that pulls them up. I finished the I-cord slightly differently than the instructions -- basically made the tassle through the three loops of the cord before tieing off the cord. Not sure that my hearts look much like hearts, but could say that is a reflection of a character flaw.....


That came out so well with the multi-colored thread.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Julie. Look forward to seeing yours when you get your pins back and get to block it. I am trying the hearts one next. I don't remember doing the k2tbl before and had to watch a tutorial.


 :sm24: I've started the Diamond Lace one I'm on 2.5mm needles and a fingering weight in pink- thinking it may work for DGD!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here is my second bookmark. I did this one in fingerweight KnitPicks Hawthorne that I had left over from a scarf. Interesting pattern; somewhat fiddly, but must say I did enjoy testing the dropped YOs and the pickup knit stitch that pulls them up. I finished the I-cord slightly differently than the instructions -- basically made the tassle through the three loops of the cord before tieing off the cord. Not sure that my hearts look much like hearts, but could say that is a reflection of a character flaw.....


Character flaw?!!!! come come don't down yourself! I love the way this has knitted up.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--Beautiful Temari. Had the same response the Black? one that it looked like a hot air balloon.
> 
> DeEtta--thanx for the historic techniques for doing the Temari. The link I sent was obviously a modern update but it will teach people how to do it.
> 
> ...


Thank you Tanya. Your hearts one looks super. I am trying that one now. A bead will definately be great on the end of the I-cord.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- thanks for sharing. It is so interesting to see someone else's work. Your color are much different from the ones I tend toward; it is a joy to see them. I really like the red/blue/white rose pattern, beautifully done with nice sharp corners on the rose. I can also tell that we both have similar designs (of course we would because of the basic motifs), but our interpretations are so individualized. What a treat for me. Thanks. What did you use for the core of your balls?


I'd like to say I used the color wheel for my color choices but sometimes it came down to what thread I had available. I used styrofoam balls rather than making my own. I think it may make it harder to get the needle through. The book with most of the designs is Japanese Temari by Barbara B Suess. She has a class schedule in the book that I was following. One of the few times I didn't just jump ahead and make the one I liked. There is a lady here who teaches Temari; she is who I took my class from. She is a fantastic weaver, too.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here is my second bookmark. I did this one in fingerweight KnitPicks Hawthorne that I had left over from a scarf. Interesting pattern; somewhat fiddly, but must say I did enjoy testing the dropped YOs and the pickup knit stitch that pulls them up. I finished the I-cord slightly differently than the instructions -- basically made the tassle through the three loops of the cord before tieing off the cord. Not sure that my hearts look much like hearts, but could say that is a reflection of a character flaw.....


I do like those colors and I can definitely see the hearts - no character flaw there! I also like your long tassel on the end of the cord.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That came out so well with the multi-colored thread.


Tanya -- your picture didn't post for awhile -- just saw it. The way the pattern was written the i-cord ended abruptly. I thought that was strange -- so of course, took it upon myself to do something different. I'm a firm believer in doing what I want -- as I believe you are too. Good for us. That green reminds me of apples -- am sitting here salivating -- look at what you've done, now!! I fussed a lot with the blocking and ended up using wires along the edge -- even then it wasn't the best. Not easy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- your picture didn't post for awhile -- just saw it. The way the pattern was written the i-cord ended abruptly. I thought that was strange -- so of course, took it upon myself to do something different. I'm a firm believer in doing what I want -- as I believe you are too. Good for us. That green reminds me of apples -- am sitting here salivating -- look at what you've done, now!! I fussed a lot with the blocking and ended up using wires along the edge -- even then it wasn't the best. Not easy.


Well if you are craving apples, no apologies here. Enjoy!

The green is the mercerized cotton I used for Norma's shawl pattern 2? years ago--can it really be that long since we did that? I love that yarn and still have some of it. It is a great color and so Spring-like.

Yes, the I-cord had an abrupt ending. I was going to do the tassel incorporating that end into it, but am not a great fan of tassels so thought better of it and there is this big bowl of beads sitting on the coffee table so...... But the tassel on yours looks real good and in balance with the size of the bookmark.

Maybe will try another of these little ditties tonight.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Tanya. Your hearts one looks super. I am trying that one now. A bead will definately be great on the end of the I-cord.


And thank you Caryn. Despite my not liking how mine turned out, it was a fun one to do with a new technique. I think you will like it, too.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

sisu said:


> Joyce, what part of NC are you from? I am in the western part of the state. Hope your gs took his nap


I am in Winston-Salem, on the edge of Kernersville. Grandson took his nap, and I took one too! Had been feeling cold all day and needed to warm up. Now that I am back at my house, there are more pages to read on this thread, and 2 more fantastic patterns. Too much fun and not enough time!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I am in Winston-Salem, on the edge of Kernersville. Grandson took his nap, and I took one too! Had been feeling cold all day and needed to warm up. Now that I am back at my house, there are more pages to read on this thread, and 2 more fantastic patterns. Too much fun and not enough time!


That seems to be the idea Joyce. Enjoy


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Joyce, what part of NC are you from? I am in the western part of the state. Hope your gs took his nap
> 
> Julie, your edge looks good to me. Mine is a bit funky, but after blocking I like how it turned out and will use it. I used a bit of glue solution to stiffen it a bit and it worked well.
> 
> ...


That is really pretty, Caryn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, Those are stunning! Not sure my color sense would look half as good as yours.


Thanks, JanetLee. We have seen your cross stitch and fabulous colors. Me thinks you are humble.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--Beautiful Temari. Had the same response the Black? one that it looked like a hot air balloon.
> 
> DeEtta--thanx for the historic techniques for doing the Temari. The link I sent was obviously a modern update but it will teach people how to do it.
> 
> ...


I like it and the color! And thanks on the Temari. I had to put the book away before it possessed me again. ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Oh those are so pretty Barbara. That one does remind me of the hot air balloons. I really like the gold one too. They also remind me of the Pysanky egg decorating.


They are similar to the egg decorating now that you mention it. Thanks, Caryn.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Here is my second bookmark. I did this one in fingerweight KnitPicks Hawthorne that I had left over from a scarf. Interesting pattern; somewhat fiddly, but must say I did enjoy testing the dropped YOs and the pickup knit stitch that pulls them up. I finished the I-cord slightly differently than the instructions -- basically made the tassle through the three loops of the cord before tieing off the cord. Not sure that my hearts look much like hearts, but could say that is a reflection of a character flaw.....


I can see the hearts!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I've started the Diamond Lace one I'm on 2.5mm needles and a fingering weight in pink- thinking it may work for DGD!


She will love it, I'm sure, Julie.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

OH my, where to start? 
Such beautiful temari specimens. . . . And I had never heard of this until yesterday when one of you posted about it.

Bev love your pictures, as always. 

Thanks Sue for more patterns and thanks DeEtta for the chart. 

Hope I'm not missing anything. . . . . Have to finish my sock now. 
Tomorrow will be home all day and have a chance to make a book mark, as we will probably get 2 feet of snow since I am in a higher elevation and the valleys may get 18" . Most people I know have requested a vacation day for tomorrow. Even though the governor issued a statement asking people to stay home, I doubt that they will actually call for a state of emergency. So UPS will not pay us for the day. We have to use our own time.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie, Linda, Janet Lee, DeEtta, Caryn, Barbara, Tanya and Chris for your kind comments on my hawk. He was in a triangle of land with road around it. We keep following around and took pictures for about 20 min. This one was the last one that I took.

Love you bookmark, Caryn. 

Barbara, those temaris are gorgeous. Thanks so much for sharing.

Tanya, love your bookmark

DeEtta, I do love the result with varigated yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, I loved your description of the bluebird couple house hunting. Hopefully they will decide it is for them.

Sue


sisu said:


> DeEtta, your bookmark looks great I do like how you did the edges. I also usually just grab whatever is close to where I am sitting to mark my place when reading.
> 
> Julie yours also looks super. I think you will be happy with it when you block it.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

JanetLee, I am glad that you are saving them.

Sue


run4fittness said:


> Sue, thanks for the links, I am saving them all into a folder on the desk top.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You are welcome, Dell. I really liked that one too. Mind you there are several that I like.

Sue


wwwdel said:


> Thank you sue for the pics & links. Have downloaded all of them. Really like the Diamond Lace one.
> 
> Thank you DeEtta for the chart; certainly makes it easier than that long list of written instructions!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pic, Bev. I don't think I have seen one that close up before.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya and Ann. This is the first I ever saw the posturing they do when picking a mate. It was really cool to see.
> 
> Well, just to confuse the time issue even more, we heard a guy on the radio say that we need to remember to set our clocks ahead 1/2 hr this past weekend. He must have been reading and not paying attention to what he read.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I will have to try that. I do use the graph paper too. I thought the heart one was interesting, and was very happy when I got the bit about the double yarnovers.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue -- I use MS/Excel and chart using the fonts which I downloaded from Kauri Knits. It is a bit laborious, but I've been doing it so many years, that I no longer think about the effort. Normally, I'd just use graph paper and toss when finished, but it occurred to me that someone else might like having it graphed; so I did it that way.
> 
> Just finished up the second bookmark (the hearts). That's an interesting piece and I enjoyed doing it. The bookmark is drying right now while on the blocking mats. Will post pictures when it is dry.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, that is great. I will have to order some of that Curio.

Sue


sisu said:


> Joyce, what part of NC are you from? I am in the western part of the state. Hope your gs took his nap
> 
> Julie, your edge looks good to me. Mine is a bit funky, but after blocking I like how it turned out and will use it. I used a bit of glue solution to stiffen it a bit and it worked well.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Barbara, those are fantastic. I agree that one on the little pillow looks like a hot air balloon. Before this week, I had never heard of them.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Great ideas for the displays. It would make a good topic, I agree.
> 
> Here are the ones I have made. In first picture, the first one I made is on the left white background with red and blue). I think my favorite is the one next to it on the wee pillow. It makes me think of a hot air balloon.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

He does look very distinguished.

Sue


Babalou said:


> That is a fantastic picture. I have no idea why but the hawk makes me think of a judge.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks good, Tanya. It was an interesting technique. I attached a tassel to it, as in the pattern. It was the first time I had made a tassel. Mine was done with leftover yarn from socks I made my GD, so I am going to give it to her!

Thanks for your Temari link. I had never heard of that before and was really intrigued seeing them.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Barbara--Beautiful Temari. Had the same response the Black? one that it looked like a hot air balloon.
> 
> DeEtta--thanx for the historic techniques for doing the Temari. The link I sent was obviously a modern update but it will teach people how to do it.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I think your hearts look just fine. Glad you tried it. It really caught my eye when I was looking at patterns, and I just had to knit it.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Here is my second bookmark. I did this one in fingerweight KnitPicks Hawthorne that I had left over from a scarf. Interesting pattern; somewhat fiddly, but must say I did enjoy testing the dropped YOs and the pickup knit stitch that pulls them up. I finished the I-cord slightly differently than the instructions -- basically made the tassle through the three loops of the cord before tieing off the cord. Not sure that my hearts look much like hearts, but could say that is a reflection of a character flaw.....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> She will love it, I'm sure, Julie.


It is in pieces! I managed to forget the return row, and took it all out - at 17 stitches that is not a disaster!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie, Linda, Janet Lee, DeEtta, Caryn, Barbara, Tanya and Chris for your kind comments on my hawk. He was in a triangle of land with road around it. We keep following around and took pictures for about 20 min. This one was the last one that I took.
> 
> Love you bookmark, Caryn.
> 
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Sue. 

I decided that my last row was ok, so I am well on my way up to the shoulder in the vest. Yay! It feels like it is going much faster now.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't know what happened with the software on KP getting photos that y'all post...but I have to use my Snipping Tool program on my Desktop Computer.

I cannot get them to save as-is without the special built-in software on my Desktop. Ahh well, at least I can drool! :sm23:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Bev, really enjoyed your pic of the hawk. They certainly are a majestic bird.

The Temari are done in such beautiful color combinations. I'm kinda partial to the "hot air balloon" one. Thank you for sharing them, Barbara & DeEtta. And thanks Tanya for the link.

The bookmarks everyone has shown are really nice. (I haven't really used them--just pick up whatever is around to use--as in scraps of paper!)


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Bev ,what a fantastic pic you managed of the hawk.
De Etta ,great to see more of your lovely knitting .The yarn is pretty .
Many lovely bookmarks .
Barbara ,those are lovely Temari .


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for the charts Belle1. I only made myself learn to use them a year back and now I really do find it easier!! Yours are very professional, do you have a special programme for them? I will try to knit this bookmark today as have hit a problem with the throw I was making for DD - after using up the first 400g of acrylic Aran yarn the second ball is a different texture and sheen, so I'm not sure whether to carry on. It's all cheap of stuff from Aldi, and the colour is exactly the same but looks different where I've joined the new ball due to the sheen. Need a break to decide as it's tempting to just keep going and see if it all corrects in the wash. I'm hoping the first ball will soften.....
I'm just trying to catch up over breakfast so haven't read 'up to date yet' but have seen the wonderful red tailed hawk photo. I'm so envious of your bird photography, Eshlemania!
OK folks, must get on now, so hope you all have a lovely Tuesday - or Wednesday if you're there already (Julie et al)


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oops! I thought the previous post had got lost and rewrote, now deleted so will just offer a world wide group {{{{{{hug}}}}}


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

sisu said:


> Joyce, what part of NC are you from? I am in the western part of the state. Hope your gs took his nap
> 
> Julie, your edge looks good to me. Mine is a bit funky, but after blocking I like how it turned out and will use it. I used a bit of glue solution to stiffen it a bit and it worked well.
> 
> ...


Lovely, and looks so crisp.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: Thanks Caryn- I have to figure out a method of stiffening- and my rust free pins have been borrowed, so I am at a stand still- apart from sorting yarn for the Diamond Lace one.


I have sometimes used wooden toothpicks but you have to be careful of any rough edges!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Here is my second bookmark. I did this one in fingerweight KnitPicks Hawthorne that I had left over from a scarf. Interesting pattern; somewhat fiddly, but must say I did enjoy testing the dropped YOs and the pickup knit stitch that pulls them up. I finished the I-cord slightly differently than the instructions -- basically made the tassle through the three loops of the cord before tieing off the cord. Not sure that my hearts look much like hearts, but could say that is a reflection of a character flaw.....


This is beautiful- makes me think of butterflies so maybe that's how your fingers have interpreted it.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Great ideas for the displays. It would make a good topic, I agree.
> 
> Here are the ones I have made. In first picture, the first one I made is on the left white background with red and blue). I think my favorite is the one next to it on the wee pillow. It makes me think of a hot air balloon.


A lovely display, Barbara.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--Beautiful Temari. Had the same response the Black? one that it looked like a hot air balloon.
> 
> DeEtta--thanx for the historic techniques for doing the Temari. The link I sent was obviously a modern update but it will teach people how to do it.
> 
> ...


I've just been doing that stitch on the border of Elizabeth's Lady Bee shawl. I think blocking will sort out your problem. Pretty bookmark, Tanya.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here is my second bookmark. I did this one in fingerweight KnitPicks Hawthorne that I had left over from a scarf. Interesting pattern; somewhat fiddly, but must say I did enjoy testing the dropped YOs and the pickup knit stitch that pulls them up. I finished the I-cord slightly differently than the instructions -- basically made the tassle through the three loops of the cord before tieing off the cord. Not sure that my hearts look much like hearts, but could say that is a reflection of a character flaw.....


It looks lovely, DeEtta.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for the charts Belle1. I only made myself learn to use them a year back and now I really do find it easier!! Yours are very professional, do you have a special programme for them? I will try to knit this bookmark today as have hit a problem with the throw I was making for DD - after using up the first 400g of acrylic Aran yarn the second ball is a different texture and sheen, so I'm not sure whether to carry on. It's all cheap of stuff from Aldi, and the colour is exactly the same but looks different where I've joined the new ball due to the sheen. Need a break to decide as it's tempting to just keep going and see if it all corrects in the wash. I'm hoping the first ball will soften.....
> I'm just trying to catch up over breakfast so haven't read 'up to date yet' but have seen the wonderful red tailed hawk photo. I'm so envious of your bird photography, Eshlemania!
> OK folks, must get on now, so hope you all have a lovely Tuesday - or Wednesday if you're there already (Julie et al)


How very frustrating, Lin! Just three minutes shy of Wednesday.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I have sometimes used wooden toothpicks but you have to be careful of any rough edges!


That is a thought! I am really pleased with how the Diamond Lace is knitting up.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I've just been doing that stitch on the border of Elizabeth's Lady Bee shawl. I think blocking will sort out your problem. Pretty bookmark, Tanya.


Hope you are right


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are two more bookmarks. I have knit the first one, but so far haven't found time to knit the second one, but certainly will sometime, but possibly in Crochet cotton, rather than the fingering it calls for. I particularly like the crochet cotton for most of these bookmarks.

The first is Moonflower Lace, here is the link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moonflower-lace-bookmark

The second one is Flourish bookmark. I like the scalloped edge on this one. Here is the link:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flourish-bookmark

Sue


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are two more bookmarks. I have knit the first one, but so far haven't found time to knit the second one, but certainly will sometime, but possibly in Crochet cotton, rather than the fingering it calls for. I particularly like the crochet cotton for most of these bookmarks.
> 
> The first is Moonflower Lace, here is the link:
> 
> ...


 :sm24: 
You have inspired me to look for something suitable for my gs, Sue, who has a birthday coming up. I can only read on my kindle these days so I'm giving your pretties a miss for the moment.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara - the Temari is interesting, thanks for sharing.

Love all the bookmarks!! I have yet to try one but must make some time for one or two 

Bev, great shot of the hawk.

Not much progress on Dancing Bees as I had to frog one repeat, messed up somewhere as it looked weird, but back on track again and have a grand total of 17 repeats done, lol! BTW, each repeat is 192 stitches across eight rows so they take a bit to complete. The p2tbl's are killing me, lol.

DH and I have started walking each evening. Not sure how long it will last as he is not an exercise person but I am hoping long enough that I won't have to take-out the two pairs of work pants he just purchased (next size up too big, current size a bit snug). I know, I am bad, lol! We have been doing about 2-1/2 to 3 miles which tires him but nothing for me so my pants will fit the same (sigh). But some exercise is better than no exercise


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What a difference a couple of days makes.

Sunday was sunny with daffs in bloom. Today they are gone.

The other pic is of my Bradford pear in bloom and my neighbour across the road's forsythia in bloom in the background. It will be interesting to see how they weather this storm as there are icicles on some of the trees out there.

Sue


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

britgirl said:


> What a difference a couple of days makes.
> 
> Sunday was sunny with daffs in bloom. Today they are gone.
> 
> ...


That's some difference!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

After 70*F temps and sun last week, temps dropping to wind chill almost 0*F, today this is what my world looks like. Snow has been steady for several hours and is coming down heavier now with much larger flakes. I fear the prediction of 18-24" may actually happened. This week is a disaster for all things scheduled! Can you see the grumpy face in the middle of the lawn? :sm11:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - the Temari is interesting, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Love all the bookmarks!! I have yet to try one but must make some time for one or two
> 
> ...


Glad to see I am not the only one who groans with those P2togtbl's.

Those repeats sound herculean to me.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope all are well after the snow storm.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Hope all are well after the snow storm.


Me, too. It is still storming away and expect it to continue till sometime Wed morning.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are two more bookmarks. I have knit the first one, but so far haven't found time to knit the second one, but certainly will sometime, but possibly in Crochet cotton, rather than the fingering it calls for. I particularly like the crochet cotton for most of these bookmarks.
> 
> The first is Moonflower Lace, here is the link:
> 
> ...


Wow Sue -- nice variety, but I'm back on the Diamond. I'll catchup soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> What a difference a couple of days makes.
> 
> Sunday was sunny with daffs in bloom. Today they are gone.
> 
> ...


Wow! We've been hearing of your weather on our news.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Dell, Ann, Melanie. 

Another great bookmark, Sue. I put the Flourish one in my library. I like the looks of that one also.  Interesting shots of your poor daffodils. How much snow are you expecting?

Tanya, yes, I see that grumpy face. We heard the storm is turning north sooner than expected. Don't know what that will do for your totals, but NYC is no longer under a blizzard warning. Just Winter Storm.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks like you have been getting it a lot worse than us, as was forecast. It has stopped here. We only got about 11/2 inches.

Sue

Can understand that grumpy face!


tamarque said:


> After 70*F temps and sun last week, temps dropping to wind chill almost 0*F, today this is what my world looks like. Snow has been steady for several hours and is coming down heavier now with much larger flakes. I fear the prediction of 18-24" may actually happened. This week is a disaster for all things scheduled! Can you see the grumpy face in the middle of the lawn? :sm11:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. We were expecting up to 6", but it has stopped, and we only have a couple of inches. I am nit complaining.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Dell, Ann, Melanie.
> 
> Another great bookmark, Sue. I put the Flourish one in my library. I like the looks of that one also.  Interesting shots of your poor daffodils. How much snow are you expecting?
> 
> Tanya, yes, I see that grumpy face. We heard the storm is turning north sooner than expected. Don't know what that will do for your totals, but NYC is no longer under a blizzard warning. Just Winter Storm.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It really has been bad in parts, but we have got off relatively lightly around here.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! We've been hearing of your weather on our news.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> It really has been bad in parts, but we have got off relatively lightly around here.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, grumble grumble. I think I should pick up a different project than Dancing Bees. I completed two repeats during lunch today only to find a dropped stitch at the end of the first repeat. Now I get to tink back an entire repeat since dropping down in this pattern is beyond my skill level. Grumble grumble. Two days of two steps forward, three steps back. Sigh. Back to work. Hope all are having a better knitting day


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue/Bev---it suddenly got much lighter outside and the snow has stopped. Had about 12" up against my back door about an hour ago and dug into the snow which was over 12" so hoping it is passing northeast faster than we expected. Not looking forward to shoveling at all. Wind is really kicking up tho so wind chill will make shoveling not much fun.

Melanie--appreciate your grumble having frog/tink back lace. It too will pass.

EDIT--here is the 2nd bookmark


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Glad to see I am not the only one who groans with those P2togtbl's.
> 
> Those repeats sound herculean to me.


Ive sometimes resorted to using a crochet hook to do them but its a bit clumsy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Ive sometimes resorted to using a crochet hook to do them but its a bit clumsy.


I have used crochet hooks, too, but it is so clumsy to add another tool in with the needles. I try to knit looser which helps.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, a magnificent photo of a magnificent bird :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Joyce, what part of NC are you from? I am in the western part of the state. Hope your gs took his nap
> 
> Julie, your edge looks good to me. Mine is a bit funky, but after blocking I like how it turned out and will use it. I used a bit of glue solution to stiffen it a bit and it worked well.
> 
> ...


It is beautiful :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Great ideas for the displays. It would make a good topic, I agree.
> 
> Here are the ones I have made. In first picture, the first one I made is on the left white background with red and blue). I think my favorite is the one next to it on the wee pillow. It makes me think of a hot air balloon.


Those are so pretty. I love them.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--Beautiful Temari. Had the same response the Black? one that it looked like a hot air balloon.
> 
> DeEtta--thanx for the historic techniques for doing the Temari. The link I sent was obviously a modern update but it will teach people how to do it.
> 
> ...


Well, I like it :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Here is my second bookmark. I did this one in fingerweight KnitPicks Hawthorne that I had left over from a scarf. Interesting pattern; somewhat fiddly, but must say I did enjoy testing the dropped YOs and the pickup knit stitch that pulls them up. I finished the I-cord slightly differently than the instructions -- basically made the tassle through the three loops of the cord before tieing off the cord. Not sure that my hearts look much like hearts, but could say that is a reflection of a character flaw.....


Another fine bookmark :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> oops! I thought the previous post had got lost and rewrote, now deleted so will just offer a world wide group {{{{{{hug}}}}}


Thank you for the hug. I could use one today. Very little time to do anything.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the hug. I could use one today. Very little time to do anything.


From me, too :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great. I hope you can find something.

Sue


linda09 said:


> :sm24:
> You have inspired me to look for something suitable for my gs, Sue, who has a birthday coming up. I can only read on my kindle these days so I'm giving your pretties a miss for the moment.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

One of these days I will pick up mine, but I know I have to tink before I can get going again, and I really don't fancy that. I am not even sure how many border repeats I have done. I guess I should plan on just tinking a repeat at a time whilst focussing more on other knitting, as I would probably get discouraged otherwise Then when that is done I can figure out how to proceed.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Well, grumble grumble. I think I should pick up a different project than Dancing Bees. I completed two repeats during lunch today only to find a dropped stitch at the end of the first repeat. Now I get to tink back an entire repeat since dropping down in this pattern is beyond my skill level. Grumble grumble. Two days of two steps forward, three steps back. Sigh. Back to work. Hope all are having a better knitting day


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> What a difference a couple of days makes.
> 
> Sunday was sunny with daffs in bloom. Today they are gone.
> 
> ...


Wow! Talk about before and after!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> After 70*F temps and sun last week, temps dropping to wind chill almost 0*F, today this is what my world looks like. Snow has been steady for several hours and is coming down heavier now with much larger flakes. I fear the prediction of 18-24" may actually happened. This week is a disaster for all things scheduled! Can you see the grumpy face in the middle of the lawn? :sm11:


It looks horrendous.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Well, grumble grumble. I think I should pick up a different project than Dancing Bees. I completed two repeats during lunch today only to find a dropped stitch at the end of the first repeat. Now I get to tink back an entire repeat since dropping down in this pattern is beyond my skill level. Grumble grumble. Two days of two steps forward, three steps back. Sigh. Back to work. Hope all are having a better knitting day


That is a great shame.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Your bookmark looks good.

It is thawing here now and a plough has made several runs clearing the road. It would be nice if it could dry off, otherwise when it turns cold it is likely to freeze and be treacherous later.

I am glad I didn't have to try to shovel. My ribs were bruised by one of the dogs last week and still very sore, so I didn't want to have to tackle that. Luckily one of our neighbours came and did it all.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue/Bev---it suddenly got much lighter outside and the snow has stopped. Had about 12" up against my back door about an hour ago and dug into the snow which was over 12" so hoping it is passing northeast faster than we expected. Not looking forward to shoveling at all. Wind is really kicking up tho so wind chill will make shoveling not much fun.
> 
> Melanie--appreciate your grumble having frog/tink back lace. It too will pass.
> 
> EDIT--here is the 2nd bookmark


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That came out so well with the multi-colored thread.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A big hug from me too. Hang in there.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the hug. I could use one today. Very little time to do anything.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Sue/Bev---it suddenly got much lighter outside and the snow has stopped. Had about 12" up against my back door about an hour ago and dug into the snow which was over 12" so hoping it is passing northeast faster than we expected. Not looking forward to shoveling at all. Wind is really kicking up tho so wind chill will make shoveling not much fun.
> 
> Melanie--appreciate your grumble having frog/tink back lace. It too will pass.
> 
> EDIT--here is the 2nd bookmark


Very pretty, Tanya.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> JanetLee, I am glad that you are saving them.
> 
> Sue


I wish I had time to do all the things I want to! I am trying to organize "my" patterns with some test knitters so I can eventually get some $$ coming in and then can buy more yarn!

Plus the designs give me ideas for other projects! Brain bump! :sm05:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> From me, too :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


Thanks l need them today. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Bev, really enjoyed your pic of the hawk. They certainly are a majestic bird.
> 
> The Temari are done in such beautiful color combinations. I'm kinda partial to the "hot air balloon" one. Thank you for sharing them, Barbara & DeEtta. And thanks Tanya for the link.
> 
> The bookmarks everyone has shown are really nice. (I haven't really used them--just pick up whatever is around to use--as in scraps of paper!)


I have been know to use dollar bills as book markers also! Whatever works. :sm12:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Very pretty, Tanya.


Thanx Norma. I used one of those little Lionbrand Bon Bon balls with tinsel in it. 
Was surprised at how well it knit and actually feels softer than I expected. Think I like
this one better than the first one I did altho the stitches of the first one did appeal to me.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are two more bookmarks. I have knit the first one, but so far haven't found time to knit the second one, but certainly will sometime, but possibly in Crochet cotton, rather than the fingering it calls for. I particularly like the crochet cotton for most of these bookmarks.
> 
> The first is Moonflower Lace, here is the link:
> 
> ...


Both of these are lovely! They just went into my file!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> What a difference a couple of days makes.
> 
> Sunday was sunny with daffs in bloom. Today they are gone.
> 
> ...


Poor sad and cold flowers! I have seen them recover, but only if they are snow bound for more than a day or so and the temperatures is above freezing.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> After 70*F temps and sun last week, temps dropping to wind chill almost 0*F, today this is what my world looks like. Snow has been steady for several hours and is coming down heavier now with much larger flakes. I fear the prediction of 18-24" may actually happened. This week is a disaster for all things scheduled! Can you see the grumpy face in the middle of the lawn? :sm11:


Oh my, that is some serious snow, and here I am complaining about all the rain!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Oh my, that is some serious snow, and here I am complaining about all the rain!


all things are relative.
am really hoping the snow storm moves faster NE and we get less than predicted. often happens but right now there is at least 12" on my driveway 
and wood pile.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> all things are relative.
> am really hoping the snow storm moves faster NE and we get less than predicted. often happens but right now there is at least 12" on my driveway
> and wood pile.


I hope you had enough wood carried in so you don't have to knock off the snow! That is a lot of snow.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you for the hug. I could use one today. Very little time to do anything.


(((hugs))) Wish I could give you time but my Tardis is in the shop


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - the Temari is interesting, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Love all the bookmarks!! I have yet to try one but must make some time for one or two
> 
> ...


That knitted on border is quite a size, Melanie. Glad you are back on track.
If you are lucky, as he gets fitter dh will enjoy the exercise more. £ miles a day is not so dusty.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> What a difference a couple of days makes.
> 
> Sunday was sunny with daffs in bloom. Today they are gone.
> 
> ...


Oh dear, that blossom is going to suffer. What a shame.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

britgirl said:


> One of these days I will pick up mine, but I know I have to tink before I can get going again, and I really don't fancy that. I am not even sure how many border repeats I have done. I guess I should plan on just tinking a repeat at a time whilst focussing more on other knitting, as I would probably get discouraged otherwise Then when that is done I can figure out how to proceed.
> 
> Sue


After poking around the finished shawls someone (maybe Jane???) posted that each border repeat has 192 stitches and per the pattern will use up four body stitches. Most people used around 100 grams of laceweight to do the border (full square). I had 85 grams to start the border so knew I would not have enough. My yarn usage is about 475 to 500 stitches per gram and I have 960 body stitches. I would need 97 grams (960 (body stitches) / 4 (body stitches used per repeat) * 192 (stitches per repeat) / 475 (stitches per gram)). I did not want to skip the eyelet row so I opted to use up extra body stitches - every 2nd and 3rd repeat uses five body stitches (p3tog). I am making the full square. Don't know if this helps or not


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> After 70*F temps and sun last week, temps dropping to wind chill almost 0*F, today this is what my world looks like. Snow has been steady for several hours and is coming down heavier now with much larger flakes. I fear the prediction of 18-24" may actually happened. This week is a disaster for all things scheduled! Can you see the grumpy face in the middle of the lawn? :sm11:


That is so funny - the grumpy face I mean. Is that how you are feeling, Tanya?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Well, grumble grumble. I think I should pick up a different project than Dancing Bees. I completed two repeats during lunch today only to find a dropped stitch at the end of the first repeat. Now I get to tink back an entire repeat since dropping down in this pattern is beyond my skill level. Grumble grumble. Two days of two steps forward, three steps back. Sigh. Back to work. Hope all are having a better knitting day


Sorry about that, Melanie. time to take a break for a couple of days, perhaps?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue/Bev---it suddenly got much lighter outside and the snow has stopped. Had about 12" up against my back door about an hour ago and dug into the snow which was over 12" so hoping it is passing northeast faster than we expected. Not looking forward to shoveling at all. Wind is really kicking up tho so wind chill will make shoveling not much fun.
> 
> Melanie--appreciate your grumble having frog/tink back lace. It too will pass.
> 
> EDIT--here is the 2nd bookmark


Pretty. :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> After poking around the finished shawls someone (maybe Jane???) posted that each border repeat has 192 stitches and per the pattern will use up four body stitches. Most people used around 100 grams of laceweight to do the border (full square). I had 85 grams to start the border so knew I would not have enough. My yarn usage is about 475 to 500 stitches per gram and I have 960 body stitches. I would need 97 grams (960 (body stitches) / 4 (body stitches used per repeat) * 192 (stitches per repeat) / 475 (stitches per gram)). I did not want to skip the eyelet row so I opted to use up extra body stitches - every 2nd and 3rd repeat uses five body stitches (p3tog). I am making the full square. Don't know if this helps or not


Well it helped scramble my brain anyhow. Good luck with it, Melanie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I hope you had enough wood carried in so you don't have to knock off the snow! That is a lot of snow.


Hauled in about 3 days worth of wood so it hopefully wont become an hysterical moment digging out the wood pile--and at least it won't be snowing on me
when I have to do it. Thought it had stopped snowing, but no, it is still coming down just more fine snow and a little bit slower. The whole region is down for the count.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> That is so funny - the grumpy face I mean. Is that how you are feeling, Tanya?


 When I downloaded the pictures taken this morning it struck me that the pile on the lawn with whatever
is sticking out from it made that face and thought it was a perfect expression of how people are feeling about this storm.
I am glad you think it funny--it really is


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx Norma. I used one of those little Lionbrand Bon Bon balls with tinsel in it.
> Was surprised at how well it knit and actually feels softer than I expected. Think I like
> this one better than the first one I did altho the stitches of the first one did appeal to me.


Oooo- I have some of those Bon Bons. Hadn't thought of using any of those. I have the lighter weight ones, 3 of cottons and one with the sparkle (or tinsel as you say). One of those little balls is enough for a bookmark? I never know how much yarn is enough when I'm looking at a ball, skein or leftover bit. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> (((hugs))) Wish I could give you time but my Tardis is in the shop


That is a pity.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lots of snow in the northern US! I hope everyone affected is hunkered down and keeping warm and well fed. No snow at all here, actually felt mild tonight at 8 pm when I went to fetch DH from the airport, tho' it was very foggy all yesterday and stopped all flights. Now off to bed, but have been knitting a bit on 3rd pattern. I added an extra 2 stitches to each edge as am using very fine needles, and think I will do 4 pattern repeats before knitting the apex.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Oooo- I have some of those Bon Bons. Hadn't thought of using any of those. I have the lighter weight ones, 3 of cottons and one with the sparkle (or tinsel as you say). One of those little balls is enough for a bookmark? I never know how much yarn is enough when I'm looking at a ball, skein or leftover bit. Thanks for the idea!


I used only about 1/2 of one ball for the latticed bookmark and it looks nice. If you have cotton it might work better than the softer acrylic I used.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lots of snow in the northern US! I hope everyone affected is hunkered down and keeping warm and well fed. No snow at all here, actually felt mild tonight at 8 pm when I went to fetch DH from the airport, tho' it was very foggy all yesterday and stopped all flights. Now off to bed, but have been knitting a bit on 3rd pattern. I added an extra 2 stitches to each edge as am using very fine needles, and think I will do 4 pattern repeats before knitting the apex.


Hope you sleep well and will await your pictures.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Love the Moonflower Lace, Sue.

Your Diamond Lace is so pretty Tanya, as is your bookmark TNS.

Sympathize & empathize with you on the frogging Melanie.

We lucked out again with only a couple inches snow--but enough to have streets plowed, & driveways cleared.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hope you sleep well and will await your pictures.


Thanks????
Pic just added.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Linda09, I see you are in Stoke. I went to senior school in Biddulph (long time ago) and still have family in the area. Small world isn't it?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sue/Bev---it suddenly got much lighter outside and the snow has stopped. Had about 12" up against my back door about an hour ago and dug into the snow which was over 12" so hoping it is passing northeast faster than we expected. Not looking forward to shoveling at all. Wind is really kicking up tho so wind chill will make shoveling not much fun.
> 
> Melanie--appreciate your grumble having frog/tink back lace. It too will pass.
> 
> EDIT--here is the 2nd bookmark


Tanya -- is that beads that I see in your bookmark? Like that grey color with just a hint of sparkle.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

TNS said:


> Lots of snow in the northern US! I hope everyone affected is hunkered down and keeping warm and well fed. No snow at all here, actually felt mild tonight at 8 pm when I went to fetch DH from the airport, tho' it was very foggy all yesterday and stopped all flights. Now off to bed, but have been knitting a bit on 3rd pattern. I added an extra 2 stitches to each edge as am using very fine needles, and think I will do 4 pattern repeats before knitting the apex.


Your bookmark really shows up the diamond pattern. I rather like that. Yarn looks very soft.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks looking really good. Most of these can be easily adapted. I did one, where I think Zi would have been happier doing less repeats.

Sue


TNS said:


> Lots of snow in the northern US! I hope everyone affected is hunkered down and keeping warm and well fed. No snow at all here, actually felt mild tonight at 8 pm when I went to fetch DH from the airport, tho' it was very foggy all yesterday and stopped all flights. Now off to bed, but have been knitting a bit on 3rd pattern. I added an extra 2 stitches to each edge as am using very fine needles, and think I will do 4 pattern repeats before knitting the apex.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

The shawlette I finished late last week, finally finished drying. Because it is chenille and very dense it took 2 full days to dry after blocking. I tried to take photos but the dark colors made it pretty difficult -- if I only had Bev's skills....... The first photo I forgot to turn off the flash: way too much light and washed out the colors -- but you can see the construction. This is a simple one: Jimi Shawlette by Dee O'Keeffe. I was testing it as a simple piece for my beginning students (Incidentally, think it would be okay as a truly beginner project). I've had this Paton's Chenille yarn, about 20 balls, 10 very dark blue almost black and 10 very dark red rather like port wine for years and years. So decided to give it a try. Actually, had no problem with the knitting on the chenille of which I've heard plenty of horror stories. And very much like the colors together -- see the last two photos. Basically, it is a garter stitch with center spine increase and then a band of slanting decreases near the bottom. Truly simple -- I'd prefer to call it elegant. Finished size is about 50" x 24". Frankly, I may do it again to use up some more of the chenille and make it larger. It would be a warm one and has a high-class, elegant look about it. Anyway, I promised photos so here they are:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Everyone's book marks are looking lovely! 
Today I finished my socks and was able to get one 'heart' done. After working on these twisted stitch socks my hand is really not happy. So I think I may frog the heart for now and start on another one. 
This snow is horrible - we have at least 22" and there is supposed to be another 8" in the next 24 hours. Right now the wind has picked up enormously and I fear that the walk way that I have shoveled will look like nothing was done in the morning. Work called and said the building is closed tomorrow but we have to use our own time, either a discretionary day or vacation day.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

That's a lovely shawl DeEtta. You didn't have problems with the yarn breaking?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Pic of socks, the whole pattern is twisted stitches though the back loop. And I ran out of yarn so toes are a different pink


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> That's a lovely shawl DeEtta. You didn't have problems with the yarn breaking?


Chris -- no I didn't have any problems with the yarn. In fact, it was very easy to work with and because of the way the pattern is written, there are very few ends that have to be hidden. Truly, one of the easiest projects I've done in a very long time.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Pic of socks, the whole pattern is twisted stitches though the back loop. And I ran out of yarn so toes are a different pink


Bright socks and the toes are close enough. That way you can tell one from the other. Very nice and warm -- needed right now.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad people are getting off light than expected with this snow.

Tanya, great start on your bookmark.

Thanks, Norma. I was so pleased.

Thanks, TNS, a hug is always appreciated. You bookmark start looks great.

So sorry for your dropped stitch, Melanie. Hugs for you.

Sue, yay! for neighbors. 

DeEtta, love your shawl.  Looks so nice and warm.

Oh, Chris. So sorry to hear about all your snow and about having to use your own time for your day off tomorrow. Stay safe and warm. Socks look great!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lots of snow in the northern US! I hope everyone affected is hunkered down and keeping warm and well fed. No snow at all here, actually felt mild tonight at 8 pm when I went to fetch DH from the airport, tho' it was very foggy all yesterday and stopped all flights. Now off to bed, but have been knitting a bit on 3rd pattern. I added an extra 2 stitches to each edge as am using very fine needles, and think I will do 4 pattern repeats before knitting the apex.


That is looking good!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The shawlette I finished late last week, finally finished drying. Because it is chenille and very dense it took 2 full days to dry after blocking. I tried to take photos but the dark colors made it pretty difficult -- if I only had Bev's skills....... The first photo I forgot to turn off the flash: way too much light and washed out the colors -- but you can see the construction. This is a simple one: Jimi Shawlette by Dee O'Keeffe. I was testing it as a simple piece for my beginning students (Incidentally, think it would be okay as a truly beginner project). I've had this Paton's Chenille yarn, about 20 balls, 10 very dark blue almost black and 10 very dark red rather like port wine for years and years. So decided to give it a try. Actually, had no problem with the knitting on the chenille of which I've heard plenty of horror stories. And very much like the colors together -- see the last two photos. Basically, it is a garter stitch with center spine increase and then a band of slanting decreases near the bottom. Truly simple -- I'd prefer to call it elegant. Finished size is about 50" x 24". Frankly, I may do it again to use up some more of the chenille and make it larger. It would be a warm one and has a high-class, elegant look about it. Anyway, I promised photos so here they are:


DeEtta, that is lovely, construction and colors. Two days to dry, sounds like the poncho I have blocking right now. It is drier today. but still damp around the outside edges.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Pic of socks, the whole pattern is twisted stitches though the back loop. And I ran out of yarn so toes are a different pink


Like your pink toes! Different, but attractive. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Lots of snow in the northern US! I hope everyone affected is hunkered down and keeping warm and well fed. No snow at all here, actually felt mild tonight at 8 pm when I went to fetch DH from the airport, tho' it was very foggy all yesterday and stopped all flights. Now off to bed, but have been knitting a bit on 3rd pattern. I added an extra 2 stitches to each edge as am using very fine needles, and think I will do 4 pattern repeats before knitting the apex.


It is amazing how different things look, with different yarn, needles etc. My Diamond Lace just needs the bead and tassel now. I accidentally overshot and have three repeats before the apex, I think I prefer it that way. Have to hunt out the beads though. Most that I have located are blue.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing how different things look, with different yarn, needles etc. My Diamond Lace just needs the bead and tassel now. I accidentally overshot and have three repeats before the apex, I think I prefer it that way. Have to hunt out the beads though. Most that I have located are blue.


Yep Julie -- I like it better with the 3 diamonds. Love the color too. Makes nice clean lines.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Gorgeous bookmark, Julie. Love the color.

And yes, I will go to bed now.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing how different things look, with different yarn, needles etc. My Diamond Lace just needs the bead and tassel now. I accidentally overshot and have three repeats before the apex, I think I prefer it that way. Have to hunt out the beads though. Most that I have located are blue.


Try a white or red to accent the yarn/thread. Gold or Silver if nothing else available. :sm24:

Onto an attempt to get the other two bookmarks.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing how different things look, with different yarn, needles etc. My Diamond Lace just needs the bead and tassel now. I accidentally overshot and have three repeats before the apex, I think I prefer it that way. Have to hunt out the beads though. Most that I have located are blue.


So pretty Julie.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya -- is that beads that I see in your bookmark? Like that grey color with just a hint of sparkle.


Yes, they are 3 red African beads with fit into each other. And the yarn has a metallic thread/tinsel so very sparkly


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

DeEtta--great rich colors and design on your shawlette. I have always been partial to chenille--good memories from childhood I guess. 

Is your chenille cotton or synthetic fiber? The problem I found with what I used recently was that if the stitches were not loose enough the chenille wrapping on the center cord would pull loose and scrunch up on that cord. Other than that it was not hard to work with.

Chris--your socks look very good. The different pink toes make them very personal and wearing different socks seems to be 'in.'


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> Lots of snow in the northern US! I hope everyone affected is hunkered down and keeping warm and well fed. No snow at all here, actually felt mild tonight at 8 pm when I went to fetch DH from the airport, tho' it was very foggy all yesterday and stopped all flights. Now off to bed, but have been knitting a bit on 3rd pattern. I added an extra 2 stitches to each edge as am using very fine needles, and think I will do 4 pattern repeats before knitting the apex.


Brilliant. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> The shawlette I finished late last week, finally finished drying. Because it is chenille and very dense it took 2 full days to dry after blocking. I tried to take photos but the dark colors made it pretty difficult -- if I only had Bev's skills....... The first photo I forgot to turn off the flash: way too much light and washed out the colors -- but you can see the construction. This is a simple one: Jimi Shawlette by Dee O'Keeffe. I was testing it as a simple piece for my beginning students (Incidentally, think it would be okay as a truly beginner project). I've had this Paton's Chenille yarn, about 20 balls, 10 very dark blue almost black and 10 very dark red rather like port wine for years and years. So decided to give it a try. Actually, had no problem with the knitting on the chenille of which I've heard plenty of horror stories. And very much like the colors together -- see the last two photos. Basically, it is a garter stitch with center spine increase and then a band of slanting decreases near the bottom. Truly simple -- I'd prefer to call it elegant. Finished size is about 50" x 24". Frankly, I may do it again to use up some more of the chenille and make it larger. It would be a warm one and has a high-class, elegant look about it. Anyway, I promised photos so here they are:


Wow! That is a beauty :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Pic of socks, the whole pattern is twisted stitches though the back loop. And I ran out of yarn so toes are a different pink


Those are lovely. You have made it look as the toes are in the design. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing how different things look, with different yarn, needles etc. My Diamond Lace just needs the bead and tassel now. I accidentally overshot and have three repeats before the apex, I think I prefer it that way. Have to hunt out the beads though. Most that I have located are blue.


I love it like that :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> When I downloaded the pictures taken this morning it struck me that the pile on the lawn with whatever
> is sticking out from it made that face and thought it was a perfect expression of how people are feeling about this storm.
> I am glad you think it funny--it really is


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Linda09, I see you are in Stoke. I went to senior school in Biddulph (long time ago) and still have family in the area. Small world isn't it?


Isn't it just, though we are at the other end of the city near Blythe Bridge and Meir. We visit Biddulph now and then when we go to Biddulph Grange gardens, which is a lovely day out. Do you get back there at all to visit your family?


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The shawlette I finished late last week, finally finished drying. Because it is chenille and very dense it took 2 full days to dry after blocking. I tried to take photos but the dark colors made it pretty difficult -- if I only had Bev's skills....... The first photo I forgot to turn off the flash: way too much light and washed out the colors -- but you can see the construction. This is a simple one: Jimi Shawlette by Dee O'Keeffe. I was testing it as a simple piece for my beginning students (Incidentally, think it would be okay as a truly beginner project). I've had this Paton's Chenille yarn, about 20 balls, 10 very dark blue almost black and 10 very dark red rather like port wine for years and years. So decided to give it a try. Actually, had no problem with the knitting on the chenille of which I've heard plenty of horror stories. And very much like the colors together -- see the last two photos. Basically, it is a garter stitch with center spine increase and then a band of slanting decreases near the bottom. Truly simple -- I'd prefer to call it elegant. Finished size is about 50" x 24". Frankly, I may do it again to use up some more of the chenille and make it larger. It would be a warm one and has a high-class, elegant look about it. Anyway, I promised photos so here they are:


A lovely shawl, DeEtta and warm in chenille, I would think. Dee's patterns are always so well written so I think would be great for beginners. I hope they agree.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Everyone's book marks are looking lovely!
> Today I finished my socks and was able to get one 'heart' done. After working on these twisted stitch socks my hand is really not happy. So I think I may frog the heart for now and start on another one.
> This snow is horrible - we have at least 22" and there is supposed to be another 8" in the next 24 hours. Right now the wind has picked up enormously and I fear that the walk way that I have shoveled will look like nothing was done in the morning. Work called and said the building is closed tomorrow but we have to use our own time, either a discretionary day or vacation day.


At least you can stay in the warm though it doesn't seem fair to take the day back like that when you really have no choice. Perhaps employees would have worked extra hard to make up the lost time anyway. I'm saying that but of course I have no idea what your work is. A knee jerk reaction on my part probably.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Pic of socks, the whole pattern is twisted stitches though the back loop. And I ran out of yarn so toes are a different pink


Great socks but I'm not surprised your hand is complaining. The pink toes look fine.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing how different things look, with different yarn, needles etc. My Diamond Lace just needs the bead and tassel now. I accidentally overshot and have three repeats before the apex, I think I prefer it that way. Have to hunt out the beads though. Most that I have located are blue.


Pretty book mark, Julie.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Yep Julie -- I like it better with the 3 diamonds. Love the color too. Makes nice clean lines.


Thank you DeEtta- the yarn is a bamboo/merino mix, and has rather a nice subtle sheen- I'll have to have a think about the bead- I have not a clue where my main stash is?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Gorgeous bookmark, Julie. Love the color.
> 
> And yes, I will go to bed now.


Thank you, Bev! Hope you've had a good night's sleep!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Try a white or red to accent the yarn/thread. Gold or Silver if nothing else available. :sm24:
> 
> Onto an attempt to get the other two bookmarks.


I'd still have to go shopping, or have a major sort through of the remaining boxes, Karen!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> So pretty Julie.


Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love it like that :sm24:


Thank you, Norma! I think the proportions are better like this!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Pretty book mark, Julie.


Thank you, Linda!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> DeEtta--great rich colors and design on your shawlette. I have always been partial to chenille--good memories from childhood I guess.
> 
> Is your chenille cotton or synthetic fiber? The problem I found with what I used recently was that if the stitches were not loose enough the chenille wrapping on the center cord would pull loose and scrunch up on that cord. Other than that it was not hard to work with.
> 
> Chris--your socks look very good. The different pink toes make them very personal and wearing different socks seems to be 'in.'


Tanya, -- synthetic chenille and probably produced in the late 1980s. Fell in love with the colors then and still love them.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks everyone for your kind words on my socks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great shawl DeEtta. It looks really cozy.

The socks are great Chris, and the pink toes look good. Too bad about having to use your PTO. My employer has up to three days per year that they will pay if the company is closed due to weather (hurricane days for us). We are in a sea port so are beholden to the Coast Guard and the Port Authority closure-wise. Sadly for me I am considered an essential employee so I have to go in once the Port opens for emergency workers only (still closed for regular traffic). There is a caveat, if you don't show up when we re-open you don't get the closure pay.

I think the third diamond is a winner Julie.

No knitting last night but I hope to get a couple of repeats done on the border today, sans frogging.

Hope all have a nice day and stay safe from the storm,

Melanie


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

There is quite a variety of bookmark patterns available, ranging from very simple, to a little more complicated, and even the whimsical. Today I am posting three which are representative of them.

Here is the first one, which looks really simple and could be completed quite quickly. I have some of those BonBon metallic yarns, which might give it a little pizzazz (if I can find them).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leafing-through-a-good-book

The next is one of my favourites. I have a pic of it pinned out, but not yet blocked. I will probably add a tassel to it. I did one less repeat than the pattern called for, as I thought it was quite long enough.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blossom-bookmark

The final one is a little different. Maybe some time I will play around with it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blad-i-boka---a-leaf-in-the-book

I have been enjoying knitting these bookmarks. Several I am planning giving away, but I can also see leaving a few just lying around on a coffee table to grab when reading a book. Most of them are pretty and eye catching.

Now, I have to cast on another one. They are nice to have on the needles just to pick up to knit when a few free times present themselves, but not enough for a long shawl row.

Tomorrow I will have a couple more to offer.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Tanya, -- synthetic chenille and probably produced in the late 1980s. Fell in love with the colors then and still love them.


Me, too! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Barbara, those are fantastic. I agree that one on the little pillow looks like a hot air balloon. Before this week, I had never heard of them.
> 
> Sue


Not sure if I responded to this, Sue, but thank you, just in case. Getting the spacing for the embroidery just can be a little tricky. A lot of measuring goes on after making the ball. I was taught to use a string and mark certain points. The idea is that there is a North Pole, South Pole and equator. And you measure quadrants from those points.

P 14


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is in pieces! I managed to forget the return row, and took it all out - at 17 stitches that is not a disaster!


At least it was a little frog! ????

P 14


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Bev, really enjoyed your pic of the hawk. They certainly are a majestic bird.
> 
> The Temari are done in such beautiful color combinations. I'm kinda partial to the "hot air balloon" one. Thank you for sharing them, Barbara & DeEtta. And thanks Tanya for the link.
> 
> The bookmarks everyone has shown are really nice. (I haven't really used them--just pick up whatever is around to use--as in scraps of paper!)


Thanks, Dell. It is my favorite too. Quite fitting for where I live.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

annweb said:


> Bev ,what a fantastic pic you managed of the hawk.
> De Etta ,great to see more of your lovely knitting .The yarn is pretty .
> Many lovely bookmarks .
> Barbara ,those are lovely Temari .


Thank you, Ann.

P 14


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> A lovely display, Barbara.


Thank you, Linda. I'm going to keep my eyes open for snail candlestick like DeEtta used. For now, I have them in a large glass bowl.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - the Temari is interesting, thanks for sharing.
> 
> Love all the bookmarks!! I have yet to try one but must make some time for one or two
> 
> ...


Thanks about the Temari, Melanie. Your experience with Dancing Bees will keep me away from it! I have a shawl in waiting. Every time I got into my yarn closet, I almost feel it is asking, when will it be my turn?

Good for you on the walking. The only approved exercise for me right now is pool therapy and I can't start it until 3/24 when I get my PT evaluation. Oops, almost forgot my 2x daily hot tub therapy. So, who says climbing in and out isn't exercise? ????


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Those are so pretty. I love them.


Thank you, Norma. I'll get back to them someday.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> The shawlette I finished late last week, finally finished drying. Because it is chenille and very dense it took 2 full days to dry after blocking. I tried to take photos but the dark colors made it pretty difficult -- if I only had Bev's skills....... The first photo I forgot to turn off the flash: way too much light and washed out the colors -- but you can see the construction. This is a simple one: Jimi Shawlette by Dee O'Keeffe. I was testing it as a simple piece for my beginning students (Incidentally, think it would be okay as a truly beginner project). I've had this Paton's Chenille yarn, about 20 balls, 10 very dark blue almost black and 10 very dark red rather like port wine for years and years. So decided to give it a try. Actually, had no problem with the knitting on the chenille of which I've heard plenty of horror stories. And very much like the colors together -- see the last two photos. Basically, it is a garter stitch with center spine increase and then a band of slanting decreases near the bottom. Truly simple -- I'd prefer to call it elegant. Finished size is about 50" x 24". Frankly, I may do it again to use up some more of the chenille and make it larger. It would be a warm one and has a high-class, elegant look about it. Anyway, I promised photos so here they are:


The colors are great either way!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Pic of socks, the whole pattern is twisted stitches though the back loop. And I ran out of yarn so toes are a different pink


I like the toes in a different color! Very nice.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Not sure if I responded to this, Sue, but thank you, just in case. Getting the spacing for the embroidery just can be a little tricky. A lot of measuring goes on after making the ball. I was taught to use a string and mark certain points. The idea is that there is a North Pole, South Pole and equator. And you measure quadrants from those points.
> 
> P 14


Barbara -- When I learned, we were taught to use paper tape which was really a roll of the paper streamers that you see in the stores around New Years. Basically, once the ball is made, you pin one end of the tape to what will be the North Pole, wrap the tape (which is only about 1/4" wide) around the ball testing in all directions to make sure that the ball is perfectly sysmetrical, then fold the end of the tape so that it abuts the pin in the North pole. Remove pin, and cut the tape at the fold. Now, carefully line up the cut end of the tape and the pin hole in the other end, fold in half (becomes the equator), fold again and again to get equidistant markings. Then place tape carefully back anywhere you want (in other worlds, claim any point as the North because the ball if perfectly symetrical), insert pin into the existing pin hole and then start placing pins to section off the ball. This method is quick, easy, and precise. I bought a packet of streamers and still have not even begun to exhaust them. I just keep them with my temari kit.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Thank you, Linda. I'm going to keep my eyes open for snail candlestick like DeEtta used. For now, I have them in a large glass bowl.


Barbara -- I picked up a number of interesting candle holders at import places like Pier1. The more off the beaten path the more likely to find something interesting, I think.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- When I learned, we were taught to use paper tape which was really a roll of the paper streamers that you see in the stores around New Years. Basically, once the ball is made, you pin one end of the tape to what will be the North Pole, wrap the tape (which is only about 1/4" wide) around the ball testing in all directions to make sure that the ball is perfectly sysmetrical, then fold the end of the tape so that it abuts the pin in the North pole. Remove pin, and cut the tape at the fold. Now, carefully line up the cut end of the tape and the pin hole in the other end, fold in half (becomes the equator), fold again and again to get equidistant markings. Then place tape carefully back anywhere you want (in other worlds, claim any point as the North because the ball if perfectly symetrical), insert pin into the existing pin hole and then start placing pins to section off the ball. This method is quick, easy, and precise. I bought a packet of streamers and still have not even begun to exhaust them. I just keep them with my temari kit.


That is the same method I was taught. We used a string and did the marking with pens. I've used paper since then and have some very narrow quilling paper that does the trick.

Good idea on checking at Pier One. We have a store here called Home Goods, it would be a good place to look too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is the same method I was taught. We used a string and did the marking with pens. I've used paper since then and have some very narrow quilling paper that does the trick.
> 
> Good idea on checking at Pier One. We have a store here called Home Goods, it would be a good place to look too.


There is a Home Goods around here, too, where I have found some interesting/useful items.

Sounds like there is potential LP here on making Temari?


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> There is a Home Goods around here, too, where I have found some interesting/useful items.
> 
> Sounds like there is potential LP here on making Temari?


I like Home Goods. Nice place to finds odds and ends.

It is a possibility on the Temari. I'm certainly not the teacher DeEtta is, which in no way means passing the buck.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I like Home Goods. Nice place to finds odds and ends.
> 
> It is a possibility on the Temari. I'm certainly not the teacher DeEtta is, which in no way means passing the buck.


I have a session in June which I was hoping to do on beads-on-the-thread beading. But am running dangerously late to get started developing this. So if things don't work out, then I could easily substitute Temari although I think it would have be general and not classroom specific. I don't really have the time in my schedule right now to develop those materials. But I do have tons, tons of temari samples -- so a more general discussion about the art form, the stylized motifs and general how-to would be possible. And Barbara if you'd jump in that would be wonderful, too. Or maybe we could do something together if you'd like.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I found my BonBons a little while ago, and have just knit up the bookmark from this morning, Leafing through a good book. I steam pressed it, which certainly did flatten it. I will be more careful next time, but with the glitter in the yarn, that is more what catches the eye. Amy's MIL is returning home tomorrow so I thought I would give it to her, when we pop over for a quick last minute visit this afternoon. She should have flown home to Ohio yesterday but had to reschedule because of the weather.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I found my BonBons a little while ago, and have just knit up the bookmark from this morning, Leafing through a good book. I steam pressed it, which certainly did flatten it. I will be more careful next time, but with the glitter in the yarn, that is more what catches the eye. Amy's MIL is returning home tomorrow so I thought I would give it to her, when we pop over for a quick last minute visit this afternoon. She should have flown home to Ohio yesterday but had to reschedule because of the weather.
> 
> Sue


Ah, looks like you used the same grey that I did. Will have to be careful with any blocking I do.

Nice gift for DD's MIL. Easy to carry and easy to appreciate.

As for weather--called 6 rental centers looking for a bobcat to clear the lawn at the job site. Every center has all their equipment accounted for over the next couple of weeks. Finally got one in Pennsylvania but they said the State closed all roads to large trucks and heavy equipment movement. They are hoping the restriction gets lifted by tomorrow. And just rec'd a post from owners who said highway department could not even get down our roads, and it is the highway dept head who plows our job driveway and parking area. Trucks are abandoned all over the place according to this report. I may not be able to get to the job till next week. Need to stop whimping out about digging myself out here at home where it looks like 'only' 12-15" of the white stuff! :sm19: :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I managed to clear out the surplus stuff on this portable so I could email the bookmarks to gmail. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great shawl DeEtta. It looks really cozy.
> 
> The socks are great Chris, and the pink toes look good. Too bad about having to use your PTO. My employer has up to three days per year that they will pay if the company is closed due to weather (hurricane days for us). We are in a sea port so are beholden to the Coast Guard and the Port Authority closure-wise. Sadly for me I am considered an essential employee so I have to go in once the Port opens for emergency workers only (still closed for regular traffic). There is a caveat, if you don't show up when we re-open you don't get the closure pay.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie.
I wonder how you are faring in the bad weather? I am not sure if the storm is hitting as far south as Florida? There has been a lot of footage of snow further to the north, on our news.
I like the third diamond so much I am starting a second in a pale pink pure bamboo. I am going to butcher some of my Lace Bobbins for beads is my latest thought.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> At least it was a little frog! ????
> 
> P 14


That is true!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Chris, your socks look great.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That really looks good, Julie.

I have several more lacy ones to post.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing how different things look, with different yarn, needles etc. My Diamond Lace just needs the bead and tassel now. I accidentally overshot and have three repeats before the apex, I think I prefer it that way. Have to hunt out the beads though. Most that I have located are blue.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Does sound like something new and interesting to learn.

Sue


tamarque said:


> There is a Home Goods around here, too, where I have found some interesting/useful items.
> 
> Sounds like there is potential LP here on making Temari?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That really looks good, Julie.
> 
> I have several more lacy ones to post.
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue- waiting to see what else you come up with!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I found my BonBons a little while ago, and have just knit up the bookmark from this morning, Leafing through a good book. I steam pressed it, which certainly did flatten it. I will be more careful next time, but with the glitter in the yarn, that is more what catches the eye. Amy's MIL is returning home tomorrow so I thought I would give it to her, when we pop over for a quick last minute visit this afternoon. She should have flown home to Ohio yesterday but had to reschedule because of the weather.
> 
> Sue


That is very pretty. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing how different things look, with different yarn, needles etc. My Diamond Lace just needs the bead and tassel now. I accidentally overshot and have three repeats before the apex, I think I prefer it that way. Have to hunt out the beads though. Most that I have located are blue.


Love the look of this one! Really must find some yarn/crochet thread and try it! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> There is quite a variety of bookmark patterns available, ranging from very simple, to a little more complicated, and even the whimsical. Today I am posting three which are representative of them.
> 
> Here is the first one, which looks really simple and could be completed quite quickly. I have some of those BonBon metallic yarns, which might give it a little pizzazz (if I can find them).
> 
> ...


Very nice Sue! And a nice theme, leaves and flowers. Thank you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Ah, looks like you used the same grey that I did. Will have to be careful with any blocking I do.
> 
> Nice gift for DD's MIL. Easy to carry and easy to appreciate.
> 
> As for weather--called 6 rental centers looking for a bobcat to clear the lawn at the job site. Every center has all their equipment accounted for over the next couple of weeks. Finally got one in Pennsylvania but they said the State closed all roads to large trucks and heavy equipment movement. They are hoping the restriction gets lifted by tomorrow. And just rec'd a post from owners who said highway department could not even get down our roads, and it is the highway dept head who plows our job driveway and parking area. Trucks are abandoned all over the place according to this report. I may not be able to get to the job till next week. Need to stop whimping out about digging myself out here at home where it looks like 'only' 12-15" of the white stuff! :sm19: :sm19: :sm19:


You are not _whimping_ out! I would be seriously fussing if it was me. There have been too many times when I have had to dig out of really deep snow all by myself. DH is never home when that happens. Do a little at a time though. It can be hard on the body, regardless of age!

Sorry to hear about the work site. That definitely adds on to the projected end date unless you will be able to get some things done quicker than projected.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> The shawlette I finished late last week, finally finished drying. Because it is chenille and very dense it took 2 full days to dry after blocking. I tried to take photos but the dark colors made it pretty difficult -- if I only had Bev's skills....... The first photo I forgot to turn off the flash: way too much light and washed out the colors -- but you can see the construction. This is a simple one: Jimi Shawlette by Dee O'Keeffe. I was testing it as a simple piece for my beginning students (Incidentally, think it would be okay as a truly beginner project). I've had this Paton's Chenille yarn, about 20 balls, 10 very dark blue almost black and 10 very dark red rather like port wine for years and years. So decided to give it a try. Actually, had no problem with the knitting on the chenille of which I've heard plenty of horror stories. And very much like the colors together -- see the last two photos. Basically, it is a garter stitch with center spine increase and then a band of slanting decreases near the bottom. Truly simple -- I'd prefer to call it elegant. Finished size is about 50" x 24". Frankly, I may do it again to use up some more of the chenille and make it larger. It would be a warm one and has a high-class, elegant look about it. Anyway, I promised photos so here they are:


It's lovely! I never thought of using chenille for a shawlette, but after seeing yours I may try it. You are right, it does have "class"


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Don't remember if I commented before--your shawl is spectacular, DeEtta.

The bookmarks really look dressed up done with the sparkly yarns...so nice. The "papirkurven leafbook mark" is an interesting shape.

Can empathize about the snow clearing, remembering the days when I did it by myself; now I hire it done--just can't handle the heavy snow any more.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Pic of socks, the whole pattern is twisted stitches though the back loop. And I ran out of yarn so toes are a different pink


Love these jolly socks, the bright colours make me smile.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is amazing how different things look, with different yarn, needles etc. My Diamond Lace just needs the bead and tassel now. I accidentally overshot and have three repeats before the apex, I think I prefer it that way. Have to hunt out the beads though. Most that I have located are blue.


I didn't do the full 4 repeats I had initially intended, just need to soak and block it now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

I'll get caught up with you all one of these days....p 1

Great start, Sue!

And a warm welcome to our newbies!!! :sm02:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Isn't it just, though we are at the other end of the city near Blythe Bridge and Meir. We visit Biddulph now and then when we go to Biddulph Grange gardens, which is a lovely day out. Do you get back there at all to visit your family?


Yes, I go back a few times each year, and when I was at school I walked through Biddulph Grange on my way home once a week. This was because I missed the school bus after we were taken to Tunstall swimming baths. I lived on the Cloud about 6 miles from school so usually got the free school buses that picked up everyone who lived in Biddulph moor and Long Edge and took them to Batemans, Knypersley Hall, Biddulph Grammar and the primary school below the grammar. Biddulph Grange was just a rather delapidated place then, and made a shortcut to the footpath up to Patchets shop and Newtown. I've been several times since the NT did all the gardens up and was amazed as I didn't realise that it was there all the time. I also used to have a holiday job in the potteries, at Ashworth Bros (Masons ironstone China) washing off the transfer papers from the unglazed pots in cold soapy water before they were sent upstairs to be painted. Definitely made me determined to study hard and get a nicer job, but it was good fun with all the banter if you could hear it through the noise. I don't really know your side of the towns as I never really travelled about as a child, then left home at 17 to go to Glasgow.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> You are not _whimping_ out! I would be seriously fussing if it was me. There have been too many times when I have had to dig out of really deep snow all by myself. DH is never home when that happens. Do a little at a time though. It can be hard on the body, regardless of age!
> 
> Sorry to hear about the work site. That definitely adds on to the projected end date unless you will be able to get some things done quicker than projected.


If you can read the rulers the snow closer to the house is 24-26" deep and in the center of the driveway a clear 30". I sure was delusional thinking it was less--wishful thinking to be sure. Snow is heavy and I sprained my wrist the other day pretty badly so shoveling is a bear and had to stop after 15" or so. Not sure what to do yet about getting freed from this snow mound that surrounds me. Need to find something constructive to do in the house (pardon the pun).

Definitely a big delay on the job just as we were about to spring forward with some big developments. Very, very frustrating. Even the highway dept cannot get down the road or into the driveway and he is the guy that plows out the job site. Sorry if I mentioned this before.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Yes, I go back a few times each year, and when I was at school I walked through Biddulph Grange on my way home once a week. This was because I missed the school bus after we were taken to Tunstall swimming baths. I lived on the Cloud about 6 miles from school so usually got the free school buses that picked up everyone who lived in Biddulph moor and Long Edge and took them to Batemans, Knypersley Hall, Biddulph Grammar and the primary school below the grammar. Biddulph Grange was just a rather delapidated place then, and made a shortcut to the footpath up to Patchets shop and Newtown. I've been several times since the NT did all the gardens up and was amazed as I didn't realise that it was there all the time. I also used to have a holiday job in the potteries, at Ashworth Bros (Masons ironstone China) washing off the transfer papers from the unglazed pots in cold soapy water before they were sent upstairs to be painted. Definitely made me determined to study hard and get a nicer job, but it was good fun with all the banter if you could hear it through the noise. I don't really know your side of the towns as I never really travelled about as a child, then left home at 17 to go to Glasgow.


What fun to discover some shared background. I love how, despite the how many 1000's of people worldwide on KP, we find neighbors close enough to visit.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> I didn't do the full 4 repeats I had initially intended, just need to soak and block it now.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Don't remember if I commented before--your shawl is spectacular, DeEtta.
> 
> The bookmarks really look dressed up done with the sparkly yarns...so nice. The "papirkurven leafbook mark" is an interesting shape.
> 
> Can empathize about the snow clearing, remembering the days when I did it by myself; now I hire it done--just can't handle the heavy snow any more.


Actually, snow shoveling is more than I can handle. For3 yrs we had hardly any snow so I gave up my plowing guy as he only did half the driveway and I still had to shovel out the rest by hand. It so ticked me off that I decided to do it myself. This snow really shocked me and find myself in a very hard place right now trying to get rid of it all. It will take several days me thinks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> I didn't do the full 4 repeats I had initially intended, just need to soak and block it now.


Nice work. The yarn looks like it has quite a bit of halo. Is it Alpaca? or what?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tamarque said:


> If you can read the rulers the snow closer to the house is 24-26" deep and in the center of the driveway a clear 30". I sure was delusional thinking it was less--wishful thinking to be sure. Snow is heavy and I sprained my wrist the other day pretty badly so shoveling is a bear and had to stop after 15" or so. Not sure what to do yet about getting freed from this snow mound that surrounds me. Need to find something constructive to do in the house (pardon the pun).
> 
> Definitely a big delay on the job just as we were about to spring forward with some big developments. Very, very frustrating. Even the highway dept cannot get down the road or into the driveway and he is the guy that plows out the job site. Sorry if I mentioned this before.


Now that is real snow. Things grind to a halt here in Guernsey if we have 1/2 inch! But it is rather unusual so that makes it fun, as opposed to a real pain. We can't use salt on the roads for the ice here either, as it will contaminate the water supplies which already have near the limit of salt due to the normal exposure to sea 'breezes'. I'm sorry it has delayed your plans and hope you can get help clearing a way through.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Now that is real snow. Things grind to a halt here in Guernsey if we have 1/2 inch! But it is rather unusual so that makes it fun, as opposed to a real pain. We can't use salt on the roads for the ice here either, as it will contaminate the water supplies which already have near the limit of salt due to the normal exposure to sea 'breezes'. I'm sorry it has delayed your plans and hope you can get help clearing a way through.


Hmm, nice they pay attention to the environmental factors. Salt is still used a lot around here even tho is degrades the road surface and can soak into the ground causing other problems. Many areas are not ready for such snow falls. Upstate NY 3-4 ft of snow doesn't phase them too much but around here 2-3" closes the schools. Parents freak out at the idea of putting their kids on school buses given the hilly/mountainous area we have. Highway departments prepare for normative weather/road conditions for their specific area so when the unusual happens it causes lots of havoc. Am hoping the job site area gets their roads cleared --am sure they are working round the clock to get this done. Lots of very tired, grumpy people to be sure.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You certainly got a lot of snow. We just got a dusting in comparison. Hopefully that will be the last snowfall of the season.

Sue


tamarque said:


> If you can read the rulers the snow closer to the house is 24-26" deep and in the center of the driveway a clear 30". I sure was delusional thinking it was less--wishful thinking to be sure. Snow is heavy and I sprained my wrist the other day pretty badly so shoveling is a bear and had to stop after 15" or so. Not sure what to do yet about getting freed from this snow mound that surrounds me. Need to find something constructive to do in the house (pardon the pun).
> 
> Definitely a big delay on the job just as we were about to spring forward with some big developments. Very, very frustrating. Even the highway dept cannot get down the road or into the driveway and he is the guy that plows out the job site. Sorry if I mentioned this before.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You certainly got a lot of snow. We just got a dusting in comparison. Hopefully that will be the last snowfall of the season.
> 
> Sue


Hope you are right. But thought you would like the perspective.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Love the look of this one! Really must find some yarn/crochet thread and try it! :sm24:


Thanks!
This is in a fingering weight. And 3mm needles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I didn't do the full 4 repeats I had initially intended, just need to soak and block it now.


I think the proportions are just about right with the three repeats, Lin! Looks good.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I think the proportions are just about right with the three repeats, Lin! Looks good.


Thanks Julie, I'm quite happy with it now I've got it pinned down.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Julie. The night was good, but short. 

Sue, more lovely bookmarks. Thanks for the time you have taken with these two weeks.

Your bookmark is looking good TNS

Wow, Tanya, lots and lots of snow. Sorry you are snowed in and for the delay at the site. Must be so frustrating.

Hoping to get some knitting done tonight, but will probably head to bed early.  Short night last night.

Gary spent some time taking around our folders to various churches. We have a cover sheet which has our pictures on it and "Cleaning with Care." then a cover letter and then 3 recommendation letters. We put them in those clear vinyl report covers. They look quite nice. He came back with 2 leads and possibilities.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. The night was good, but short.
> 
> Sue, more lovely bookmarks. Thanks for the time you have taken with these two weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Julie, I'm quite happy with it now I've got it pinned down.


Good! Noted your use of the toothpicks! Whatever I decide to use I need to invest in more- toothpicks are easier to come by- but I may be forced out to collect some Guernsey wool, for my next commission- if I am I will head to the craft emporium.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. The night was good, but short.
> 
> Sue, more lovely bookmarks. Thanks for the time you have taken with these two weeks.
> 
> ...


Hoping that your leads turn out to be definite work!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Barbara - Re: Dancing Bees - if you did the triangle instead of the full square there would be a lot less border. Also, the finished size is dependent on how many repeats of the motifs in the various sections you do - nicely customizable that way.

Julie - I am down by Miami so no snow or bad weather. The storm is at least 800 miles from me.  But thanks for asking.

TNS - your bookmark looks good. Love the toothpicks 

Thanks for the new bookmark links Sue.

Dang about the snow Tanya. 

Good luck with the job prospects Bev!

Woo Hoo! I got three, yes three, repeats knitted today during lunch. And they all look good - no dropped stitches, no wonky bits. I might take a photo tonight to share.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - Re: Dancing Bees - if you did the triangle instead of the full square there would be a lot less border. Also, the finished size is dependent on how many repeats of the motifs in the various sections you do - nicely customizable that way.
> 
> Julie - I am down by Miami so no snow or bad weather. The storm is at least 800 miles from me.  But thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


It is hard to tell, when they just say Eastern States! Glad you are well clear though!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, I hope the possibles come good.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

So pretty


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Seem to get left behind with responding.Lots of wonderful bookmarks .
De Etta .lovely colours in your shawl.
Chris ,pretty socks .
Melanie ,that sounds a bit of a nightmare .
Norma ,hope you get some respite soon.
To all suffering from the snow ...hope it thaws soon .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Seem to get left behind with responding.Lots of wonderful bookmarks .
> De Etta .lovely colours in your shawl.
> Chris ,pretty socks .
> Melanie ,that sounds a bit of a nightmare .
> ...


That last time I recall a heavy snow, and not even one this big, there was snow on the lawn and garden into the beginning of May! A horrifying thought as I lust for the garden.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

THanks so much, Julie, Melanie, and Norma. We do too. 

Yikes, Tanya. Snow in May. I shutter at that picture.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks so much, Julie, Melanie, and Norma. We do too.
> 
> Yikes, Tanya. Snow in May. I shutter at that picture.


Yep. That snow can get piled so high and packed to tight the sun/wind can barely move it.
I am sure hoping since it is not being snow plowed but hand shoveled it won't hang around so
long. But the garden also seems to strangely have spots that never seem to thaw out. Never 
could figure that one out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> THanks so much, Julie, Melanie, and Norma. We do too.
> 
> Yikes, Tanya. Snow in May. I shutter at that picture.


 :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Finally got the first one done (Leandra). Used the Bon Bons metallic. It twisted very badly as I unrolled the tiny skein to knit, had to let it drop and un-spin itself often. Good thing there weren't any cats around! I really did intend to make a bookmark....but adding a few stitches to each side to try the garter stitch border from Belle1 (many thanks!)....means I ended up with a Barbie sized shawl or poncho! Tried using size 10 cotton crochet thread and found it too stiff and wiry to work well. I don't have any 2.75 mm needles, so I used U.S. size 2 which is supposed to be 2.5mm. I wonder if using a smaller or larger needle would help with the cotton crochet thread?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Finally got the first one done (Leandra). Used the Bon Bons metallic. It twisted very badly as I unrolled the tiny skein to knit, had to let it drop and un-spin itself often. Good thing there weren't any cats around! I really did intend to make a bookmark....but adding a few stitches to each side to try the garter stitch border from Belle1 (many thanks!)....means I ended up with a Barbie sized shawl or poncho! Tried using size 10 cotton crochet thread and found it too stiff and wiry to work well. I don't have any 2.75 mm needles, so I used U.S. size 2 which is supposed to be 2.5mm. I wonder if using a smaller or larger needle would help with the cotton crochet thread?


I am uncertain. I stopped using my crochet cotton.
I am now using pure bamboo on 3mm needles, recommended size is 3.25mm, but I like how it is looking - I've just completed row 21.


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Finally got the first one done (Leandra). Used the Bon Bons metallic. It twisted very badly as I unrolled the tiny skein to knit, had to let it drop and un-spin itself often. Good thing there weren't any cats around! I really did intend to make a bookmark....but adding a few stitches to each side to try the garter stitch border from Belle1 (many thanks!)....means I ended up with a Barbie sized shawl or poncho! Tried using size 10 cotton crochet thread and found it too stiff and wiry to work well. I don't have any 2.75 mm needles, so I used U.S. size 2 which is supposed to be 2.5mm. I wonder if using a smaller or larger needle would help with the cotton crochet thread?


Looks good Joyce. Maybe make it much longer for a suit scarf?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks Julie, I'm quite happy with it now I've got it pinned down.


Wow, that gives it a whole different perspective! I like it :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. The night was good, but short.
> 
> Sue, more lovely bookmarks. Thanks for the time you have taken with these two weeks.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have made a good presentation, hope the leads come back positive!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Barbara - Re: Dancing Bees - if you did the triangle instead of the full square there would be a lot less border. Also, the finished size is dependent on how many repeats of the motifs in the various sections you do - nicely customizable that way.
> 
> Julie - I am down by Miami so no snow or bad weather. The storm is at least 800 miles from me.  But thanks for asking.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a very productive lunch break! :sm24:

Haven't done a lot of knitting today myself. It was the 4 hour round trip to get DH from airport. That definitely messes up the day.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That last time I recall a heavy snow, and not even one this big, there was snow on the lawn and garden into the beginning of May! A horrifying thought as I lust for the garden.


When I was stationed in Wildflecken, Germany, the last snow was usually in May and the first snow was in September. Yes, I was on up in the mountains! Made those few warm sunny days much appreciated.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Finally got the first one done (Leandra). Used the Bon Bons metallic. It twisted very badly as I unrolled the tiny skein to knit, had to let it drop and un-spin itself often. Good thing there weren't any cats around! I really did intend to make a bookmark....but adding a few stitches to each side to try the garter stitch border from Belle1 (many thanks!)....means I ended up with a Barbie sized shawl or poncho! Tried using size 10 cotton crochet thread and found it too stiff and wiry to work well. I don't have any 2.75 mm needles, so I used U.S. size 2 which is supposed to be 2.5mm. I wonder if using a smaller or larger needle would help with the cotton crochet thread?


What a pretty color! That one is for the bigger books!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am uncertain. I stopped using my crochet cotton.
> I am now using pure bamboo on 3mm needles, recommended size is 3.25mm, but I like how it is looking - I've just completed row 21.


Very pretty :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> When I was stationed in Wildflecken, Germany, the last snow was usually in May and the first snow was in September. Yes, I was on up in the mountains! Made those few warm sunny days much appreciated.


Up in the mountains definitely gives a shorter spring and summer. One reason I wanted to live in the valley altho the mountains around here are gorgeous. I do love my longer warm & sunny seasons.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What a pretty color! That one is for the bigger books!


Thank you! Glad you liked the color, it really is a bright hot pink. I wondered if I could use it in a bigger book, but it is a little too thick. Ribbons and strips of paper are my usual choice for bookmarks, especially if I'm in a hurry!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is hard to tell, when they just say Eastern States! Glad you are well clear though!


 It is kind of like when people say they are going to Sydney Australia and offer to meet someone for lunch in Perth, lol. Living in a large country takes perspective. When DH and I were in England we were surprised at how close every thing was.  A couple of hours drive between coasts.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Uh oh, I really got behind here again. I only got a sprinkling of snow here, but it is very cold and windy. 
Tanya, you look like you hit the jackpot. 

Wonderful bookmarks happening. They are fun to do. I am still working on my second- the heart one with those very hard for me p2togtbl! 

DeEtta love how your shawl came out and I do have that shawl pattern in my library! It really looks great in the chenille yarn. I bet it feels great too. 

Wonderful socks Chris. Love the pink toes. 

Sue, thanks for the links to the new patterns. I am saving them all. I do hope to do a few more.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Looks good Joyce. Maybe make it much longer for a suit scarf?


Thanks, Tamarque. I'm a beginner at this sort of knitting! Pinned out, it is 4-1/2" wide by 8" long. Because it is a Bon Bons yarn, there is only a little bit. Probably used about 3/4 of the tiny ball, using all of it wouldn't have made much difference. If I had used another yarn or thread that there was more of, it would definitely be a beautiful dressy scarf. I'll keep that in mind when trying the other patterns. This yarn has a tiny strand of tinsel looking stuff wrapped around the acrylic yarn. On a matte looking yarn, sparkly beads would sure be pretty. Like I said, lots of ideas to think about with the other patterns.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Uh oh, I really got behind here again. I only got a sprinkling of snow here, but it is very cold and windy.
> Tanya, you look like you hit the jackpot.
> 
> Wonderful bookmarks happening. They are fun to do. I am still working on my second- the heart one with those very hard for me p2togtbl!
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks, Tamarque. I'm a beginner at this sort of knitting! Pinned out, it is 4-1/2" wide by 8" long. Because it is a Bon Bons yarn, there is only a little bit. Probably used about 3/4 of the tiny ball, using all of it wouldn't have made much difference. If I had used another yarn or thread that there was more of, it would definitely be a beautiful dressy scarf. I'll keep that in mind when trying the other patterns. This yarn has a tiny strand of tinsel looking stuff wrapped around the acrylic yarn. On a matte looking yarn, sparkly beads would sure be pretty. Like I said, lots of ideas to think about with the other patterns.


This is the same yarn I used for my grey tinseled bookmark. It is amazing how far these little balls will go. Still have almost 1/2 the ball left from mine. These little projects are good for learning some new techniques and experimenting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

The bookmark was really appreciated. She was using a plane itinerary as her bookmark! Since I was a little too aggressive with my steam blocking, it was somewhat flattened, but with the metallic thread it still looked ok.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Ah, looks like you used the same grey that I did. Will have to be careful with any blocking I do.
> 
> Nice gift for DD's MIL. Easy to carry and easy to appreciate.
> 
> As for weather--called 6 rental centers looking for a bobcat to clear the lawn at the job site. Every center has all their equipment accounted for over the next couple of weeks. Finally got one in Pennsylvania but they said the State closed all roads to large trucks and heavy equipment movement. They are hoping the restriction gets lifted by tomorrow. And just rec'd a post from owners who said highway department could not even get down our roads, and it is the highway dept head who plows our job driveway and parking area. Trucks are abandoned all over the place according to this report. I may not be able to get to the job till next week. Need to stop whimping out about digging myself out here at home where it looks like 'only' 12-15" of the white stuff! :sm19: :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, I am really glad you are enjoying knitting the diamond bookmarks. You are doing a good job,with them. It is fun knitting them.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Melanie.
> I wonder how you are faring in the bad weather? I am not sure if the storm is hitting as far south as Florida? There has been a lot of footage of snow further to the north, on our news.
> I like the third diamond so much I am starting a second in a pale pink pure bamboo. I am going to butcher some of my Lace Bobbins for beads is my latest thought.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking really good. What yarn did you use?

Sue


TNS said:


> I didn't do the full 4 repeats I had initially intended, just need to soak and block it now.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What a difference blocking makes!

Sue


TNS said:


> Thanks Julie, I'm quite happy with it now I've got it pinned down.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. Hoping your leads work out.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. The night was good, but short.
> 
> Sue, more lovely bookmarks. Thanks for the time you have taken with these two weeks.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ours was plowed really well, so that the roads were cleared, and none of that really dirty snow at the roadsides, but where it was piled up, I am sure it was frozen hard and I would not want to try and clear it now.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Yep. That snow can get piled so high and packed to tight the sun/wind can barely move it.
> I am sure hoping since it is not being snow plowed but hand shoveled it won't hang around so
> long. But the garden also seems to strangely have spots that never seem to thaw out. Never
> could figure that one out.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

TNS said:


> Thanks Julie, I'm quite happy with it now I've got it pinned down.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: Such a good idea to use toothpicks--no worry about having non-rusting pins--or having enough; so easy to go out and get more. Will have to remember that when it comes time to block.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. The night was good, but short.
> 
> Sue, more lovely bookmarks. Thanks for the time you have taken with these two weeks.
> 
> ...


hope all those prospects pan out for you, Bev.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That does look pretty, even if it is not your conventional bookmark. I have been using the 2.75mm with the crochet cotton and that seems to work ok.

Sue


JoyceinNC said:


> Finally got the first one done (Leandra). Used the Bon Bons metallic. It twisted very badly as I unrolled the tiny skein to knit, had to let it drop and un-spin itself often. Good thing there weren't any cats around! I really did intend to make a bookmark....but adding a few stitches to each side to try the garter stitch border from Belle1 (many thanks!)....means I ended up with a Barbie sized shawl or poncho! Tried using size 10 cotton crochet thread and found it too stiff and wiry to work well. I don't have any 2.75 mm needles, so I used U.S. size 2 which is supposed to be 2.5mm. I wonder if using a smaller or larger needle would help with the cotton crochet thread?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Ours was plowed really well, so that the roads were cleared, and none of that really dirty snow at the roadsides, but where it was piled up, I am sure it was frozen hard and I would not want to try and clear it now.
> 
> Sue


That is what I have at the end of my driveway and cannot get out without removing it. Am very anxious about especially with my wrist so twisted out. But it will happen because it must happen--a common and favorite saying of mine.

So glad the bookmark was appreciated. Know it made you feel good, too.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Julie. I don't think it matters using the recommended size as gauge is not critical. I am using whatever needles are handy, and so far it has been 2.75mms. Some of these patterns are really pretty.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I am uncertain. I stopped using my crochet cotton.
> I am now using pure bamboo on 3mm needles, recommended size is 3.25mm, but I like how it is looking - I've just completed row 21.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

What a beautiful picture, Caryn. Must be wonderful seeing that view every day.

The bookmarks really are a lot of fun to do. You don't have time to get bored. They are almost addictive.

Sue


sisu said:


> Uh oh, I really got behind here again. I only got a sprinkling of snow here, but it is very cold and windy.
> Tanya, you look like you hit the jackpot.
> 
> Wonderful bookmarks happening. They are fun to do. I am still working on my second- the heart one with those very hard for me p2togtbl!
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Very pretty :sm24:


 :sm24: Thank you!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> It is kind of like when people say they are going to Sydney Australia and offer to meet someone for lunch in Perth, lol. Living in a large country takes perspective. When DH and I were in England we were surprised at how close every thing was.  A couple of hours drive between coasts.


LOL! Someone wondered if Barbara, who was visiting Sydney, might be able to meet up with Ros in Perth! I still can't really fathom Australia's size, other than remembering that on the way to Dubai, it took five hours to cross from Sydney to Darwin, and finally out over the ocean towards India.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Uh oh, I really got behind here again. I only got a sprinkling of snow here, but it is very cold and windy.
> Tanya, you look like you hit the jackpot.
> 
> Wonderful bookmarks happening. They are fun to do. I am still working on my second- the heart one with those very hard for me p2togtbl!
> ...


Love that photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, I am really glad you are enjoying knitting the diamond bookmarks. You are doing a good job,with them. It is fun knitting them.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue- they are a very simple concept, but very effective!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Looks good, Julie. I don't think it matters using the recommended size as gauge is not critical. I am using whatever needles are handy, and so far it has been 2.75mms. Some of these patterns are really pretty.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: Thank you Sue! I am happy with this second one- now to get my pliers out to snip the wire on my bobbin, and I'll be onto the bead! (and tassel).


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Julie, look at this. 3,938 
km
41 hr 17 minLight traffic
Via Sturt Hwy, Eyre Hwy
36 hr 53 min without traffic


----------



## shirley m (Apr 25, 2011)

Julie look at this. Sydney to Perth distance 3,938 
km
41 hr 17 minLight traffic
Via Sturt Hwy, Eyre Hwy
36 hr 53 min without traffic


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm going to be using up some #5 or 10 cotton thread with known size #2mm (US 0) DPN for most of the patterns. After all, I'm not going to be working in the round...and limited stitches to CO.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Good! Noted your use of the toothpicks! Whatever I decide to use I need to invest in more- toothpicks are easier to come by- but I may be forced out to collect some Guernsey wool, for my next commission- if I am I will head to the craft emporium.


I knew you would, just did it for fun (re toothpicks)! Are you making another Gansey?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Looking really good. What yarn did you use?
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue, and everyone who commented. The yarn is pure wool from a commercial machine cone bought in a charity shop(thrift store) so I have no info on it, other than it was from a local business which used to produce wool sweaters etc. It's two very fine strands twisted together- what we used to call 2ply and probably lace weight equivalent. I used the smallest needles I could find, 1.5 MM steel so a dense fabric. I blocked it to death to open the yarn overs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

shirley m said:


> Julie look at this. Sydney to Perth distance 3,938
> km
> 41 hr 17 minLight traffic
> Via Sturt Hwy, Eyre Hwy
> 36 hr 53 min without traffic


I remember the tales of my uncle Andrew who lived in Port Augusta for a few years, and had driven the Nullabor- and that is only a small fraction of the distance! There was a sort of doco/reality program I saw little bits of, about truck driving in the Australian outback- that was quite an eye opener!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I knew you would, just did it for fun (re toothpicks)! Are you making another Gansey?


Yes it will be not quite a Gansey- but based on Beth Brown-Reinsel's Cardigan for Grace, in her Knitting Ganseys book. Anne is a little more petite than Grace, so it is back to the mathematics!

Plus I have two started for myself. One based on Alice Starmore's Scarborough Gansey, and the other her Filey design- all entail calculations to get size!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> Finally got the first one done (Leandra). Used the Bon Bons metallic. It twisted very badly as I unrolled the tiny skein to knit, had to let it drop and un-spin itself often. Good thing there weren't any cats around! I really did intend to make a bookmark....but adding a few stitches to each side to try the garter stitch border from Belle1 (many thanks!)....means I ended up with a Barbie sized shawl or poncho! Tried using size 10 cotton crochet thread and found it too stiff and wiry to work well. I don't have any 2.75 mm needles, so I used U.S. size 2 which is supposed to be 2.5mm. I wonder if using a smaller or larger needle would help with the cotton crochet thread?


That is very pretty :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am uncertain. I stopped using my crochet cotton.
> I am now using pure bamboo on 3mm needles, recommended size is 3.25mm, but I like how it is looking - I've just completed row 21.


That is looking good :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Uh oh, I really got behind here again. I only got a sprinkling of snow here, but it is very cold and windy.
> Tanya, you look like you hit the jackpot.
> 
> Wonderful bookmarks happening. They are fun to do. I am still working on my second- the heart one with those very hard for me p2togtbl!
> ...


That is a grand view, Caryn


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes it will be not quite a Gansey- but based on Beth Brown-Reinsel's Cardigan for Grace, in her Knitting Ganseys book. Anne is a little more petite than Grace, so it is back to the mathematics!
> 
> Plus I have two started for myself. One based on Alice Starmore's Scarborough Gansey, and the other her Filey design- all entail calculations to get size!


You are going to be a very busy knitter - as usual! Really like your new version of the bookmark, looks very crisp. Mine is now finished.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> You are going to be a very busy knitter - as usual! Really like your new version of the bookmark, looks very crisp. Mine is now finished.


and it is a stunner :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is looking good :sm24:


Thank you, Norma.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are going to be a very busy knitter - as usual! Really like your new version of the bookmark, looks very crisp. Mine is now finished.


That I will, - your bookmark looks super.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That came out beautifully!

Sue


TNS said:


> You are going to be a very busy knitter - as usual! Really like your new version of the bookmark, looks very crisp. Mine is now finished.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are two more bookmarks, one of which I knit and one which I didn't. I enjoyed knitting the Estonian one, although I think I would rather have made it shorter. Also I was surprised and disappointed to see it striping, and in hindsight it was not a good choice to show the pattern. I really need to reblock it too as it is very limp and has not held the blocking well. I am thinking that this did not say on the label that it was #10 cotton, and all the other ones I have used had a lot more body. I am not even sure where I got it. I did get a selection from a Crochet Guild meeting last year. Five or six balls for less than $2 was a deal that I couldn't pass up, not that I do much crocheting nor knew what I would use it for until these bookmarks came up.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/estonian-style-bookmark

I did not realize originally that the other one was double knitting. I don't know that I would knit it, but it does have a little section entitled Common Lace stitches in double-knitting which I found interesting, and will save for future reference. For anyone interested in double knitting, this would be a nice little project.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/amethysts

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TNS-beautiful piece.

Sue--your striped bookmark is very interesting. thanx for the additional patterns. like the double knit one and may try it as it is very small.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I'm going to be using up some #5 or 10 cotton thread with known size #2mm (US 0) DPN for most of the patterns. After all, I'm not going to be working in the round...and limited stitches to CO.


I hadn't thought to drop down to that small size of needle. Looks like some experimenting is in order!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Tanya, Sue, Julie and Norma for the comments re snowy mountain pic. I really do appreciate the view and not having the snow on the ground at my house!

Sue, that was good timing for gifting the bookmark. Nice that it was appreciated!

Julie, you are going to be a very busy lady with all the upcoming new Ganseys you are planning. Your last bookmark is looking super. 

TNS, I like your very delicate version of that lacy bookmark with the pretty beads. I think I will try that one next. 

Like the 2 new patterns as well Sue. That dk lace one will be a challenge I think. Your striped Estonian one is pretty.

Here is my version of the heart one. I haven't blocked it yet, just pinned it out. It is fingering weight yarn on size US 2 needles.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya, Sue, Julie and Norma for the comments re snowy mountain pic. I really do appreciate the view and not having the snow on the ground at my house!
> 
> Sue, that was good timing for gifting the bookmark. Nice that it was appreciated!
> 
> ...


That is very pretty. My one is blocking as we speak :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

A couple of days ago, I gave the link for Flourish bookmark, the unusual shaped one with the scalloped edges.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flourish-bookmark

I decided to have a go at knitting it last night, but ran into a problem right away. It doesn't explain the RS and WS rows so I assumed the odd numbered rows were the RS as usually is the case. Some of the symbol keys did not seem to go along with that, so I frogged after a few rows, and began again. So, if you decide to knit it, treat the odd rows as WS and then it should be ok. I have done 2 of the 4 repeats, and love how it is turning out. I am using copper coloured BonBon on size 2.75mm. It is actually a fairly easy knit, that I hope to finish later today.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Caryn - nice view. And a nice bookmark - looks like you and Sue have similar taste in bookmark thread 

Shirley and Julie - the US landmass is about the same size as Australia. Although the US has a lot more roads in the middle  Five hours by air is about right. Gives a bit of perspective for the cycling buddy of mine that pedaled from Jacksonville FL (Atlantic Ocean) to San Diego, CA (Pacific Ocean). Took a month, but he could eat anything he wanted, lol. There is a small group that does that ride or takes the central US route (northern US route not as popular) each year. 

TNS - the beads are a nice addition to your bookmark.

Sue - nice that your friend liked the bookmark. Having a handmade gift appreciated is worth a lot. Interesting design on the scalloped bookmark.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya, Sue, Julie and Norma for the comments re snowy mountain pic. I really do appreciate the view and not having the snow on the ground at my house!
> 
> Sue, that was good timing for gifting the bookmark. Nice that it was appreciated!
> 
> ...


I think I will be all Ganseyed out for a while Caryn! And thank you- I think both the pink ones will be good to go in the Easter box I want to put together for the GK's- I will start the hunt on Tuesday.
It is interesting and always a bit pot luck how the multi coloured yarns will knit up- but your bookmark has a nice variation to it. I have not tackled that design yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A couple of days ago, I gave the link for Flourish bookmark, the unusual shaped one with the scalloped edges.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flourish-bookmark
> 
> ...


It is looking good Sue- I am curious to know what company makes the BonBon yarn?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> A couple of days ago, I gave the link for Flourish bookmark, the unusual shaped one with the scalloped edges.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flourish-bookmark
> 
> ...


Sue--good to know this foible in the pattern. Thanx for posting it. I think these little BonBons are perfect for this bookmark project. They come in all different colors (8?) so would make terrific little sparkly gifts for people. And I really liked knitting with it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya, Sue, Julie and Norma for the comments re snowy mountain pic. I really do appreciate the view and not having the snow on the ground at my house!
> 
> Sue, that was good timing for gifting the bookmark. Nice that it was appreciated!
> 
> ...


Nice looking. Your hearts came out so beautifully even and well shaped. Funny how your striping is so similar to the one of Sue's.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn - nice view. And a nice bookmark - looks like you and Sue have similar taste in bookmark thread
> 
> Shirley and Julie - the US landmass is about the same size as Australia. Although the US has a lot more roads in the middle  Five hours by air is about right. Gives a bit of perspective for the cycling buddy of mine that pedaled from Jacksonville FL (Atlantic Ocean) to San Diego, CA (Pacific Ocean). Took a month, but he could eat anything he wanted, lol. There is a small group that does that ride or takes the central US route (northern US route not as popular) each year.
> 
> ...


It is quite amazing just how close in size the two land masses are! I think often the map projection used and the fact that Australia is often to one side makes the continent look smaller than in actuality.
Jacksonville to San Diego is quite some ride! I would not recommend trying to cross the Nullabor on a two wheeler.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lion Brand. Can find them online I believe. I got mine as part of a swap here on KP several years ago.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> It is looking good Sue- I am curious to know what company makes the BonBon yarn?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Lion Brand. Can find them online I believe. I got mine as part of a swap here on KP several years ago.
> 
> Sue


Ah! Do I gather they come in quite small size balls?


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I cannot find who was having 'fun' with the p2togtbl's. The ones I have been having to do are a regular stitch followed by a YO that have to be p2togtbl. Nearly impossible to pick up that YO on the back so I switched to the two step version: slip 2 together as if to knit (this twists the stitches), put them back on the left needle (purlwise, do not twist) and purl together normally (through the front).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I cannot find who was having 'fun' with the p2togtbl's. The ones I have been having to do are a regular stitch followed by a YO that have to be p2togtbl. Nearly impossible to pick up that YO on the back so I switched to the two step version: slip 2 together as if to knit (this twists the stitches), put them back on the left needle (purlwise, do not twist) and purl together normally (through the front).


That may have been me commiserating with you. Thanx for posting this technique.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes, pack of 8, each with 38 yards.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Ah! Do I gather they come in quite small size balls?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking good, Caryn. It really is similar colour to mine. Mine was from leftover from a pair of socks for 6year old GD. She has just finished a book-athon for school, so I think she will like it.

Sue



sisu said:


> Thanks Tanya, Sue, Julie and Norma for the comments re snowy mountain pic. I really do appreciate the view and not having the snow on the ground at my house!
> 
> Sue, that was good timing for gifting the bookmark. Nice that it was appreciated!
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing it, Norma.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty. My one is blocking as we speak :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> A couple of days ago, I gave the link for Flourish bookmark, the unusual shaped one with the scalloped edges.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/flourish-bookmark
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, Sue. I was going to try that one next.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Yes, pack of 8, each with 38 yards.
> 
> Sue


Interesting collection of colours, Sue. 38 yards kind of tells you they are intended for decoration as the packaging would suggest.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. It is turning out quite nice. These things are becoming addictive. I really have to get started on LilyGo's next clue and a test knit for Elizabeth. I have a couple of MKALs that I have not been keeping up with. Below is a pic of my contribution to our knitting Guild round robin afghan.. There are 7 sections, for which you pick out a textured pattern. I am in a group of four, so three of us will do two sections each. I started out and I am doing the first two sections. The first one went like a breeze, but the one I picked out next wasn't looking right as I had inadvertently picked one to knit in the round. The flat one had a different count, and I didn't want to mess with it. The next one I picked had a twist stitch that was like a cable, which we were supposed to avoid, so that was tinked too. Now I am just doing a basket weave, for which I am not using a pattern per se. Hopefully it will be done in the next day or so and I can hand it on. I find the chunky yarn and large (10 1/2) needles hard to work with, but at least it grows fast.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Caryn - nice view. And a nice bookmark - looks like you and Sue have similar taste in bookmark thread
> 
> Shirley and Julie - the US landmass is about the same size as Australia. Although the US has a lot more roads in the middle  Five hours by air is about right. Gives a bit of perspective for the cycling buddy of mine that pedaled from Jacksonville FL (Atlantic Ocean) to San Diego, CA (Pacific Ocean). Took a month, but he could eat anything he wanted, lol. There is a small group that does that ride or takes the central US route (northern US route not as popular) each year.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Melanie. It is turning out quite nice. These things are becoming addictive. I really have to get started on LilyGo's next clue and a test knit for Elizabeth. I have a couple of MKALs that I have not been keeping up with. Below is a pic of my contribution to our knitting Guild round robin afghan.. There are 7 sections, for which you pick out a textured pattern. I am in a group of four, so three of us will do two sections each. I started out and I am doing the first two sections. The first one went like a breeze, but the one I picked out next wasn't looking right as I had inadvertently picked one to knit in the round. The flat one had a different count, and I didn't want to mess with it. The next one I picked had a twist stitch that was like a cable, which we were supposed to avoid, so that was tinked too. Now I am just doing a basket weave, for which I am not using a pattern per se. Hopefully it will be done in the next day or so and I can hand it on. I find the chunky yarn and large (10 1/2) needles hard to work with, but at least it grows fast.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: It is my 10mm needles and greater that I find difficult- I have a green scarf started when I was living in my old house, more then two years ago- maybe I should demote it to UFO!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful picture! :sm24:



sisu said:


> Uh oh, I really got behind here again. I only got a sprinkling of snow here, but it is very cold and windy.
> Tanya, you look like you hit the jackpot.
> 
> Wonderful bookmarks happening. They are fun to do. I am still working on my second- the heart one with those very hard for me p2togtbl!
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--nice pattern for the collective afghan. Not too hard but interesting to do as well as look at.

This morning began with so much stress over digging out the road plowing pile of ice and dirt. So decided to wait till the sun was strong and the temps climbed a bit and I had a chance to laser my wrist a couple of times. Suddenly heard some buzzing that was not a plow truck and it stayed steady and close. Looked out my door and there was this man with a snow blower in my driveway. I was stunned: my neighbor took a look at my driveway and knew I could not do it myself so he came over with his equipment and was just doing it for me. I am still shaking with amazement that he did it and it is done. He got such a big hug from me. Then my newest mom called to see if some extra hands were still needed and I said yes for the firewood pile. She will put out the word for me today with her hangout buddies who often need cash. When I told her about my neighbor, knowing I am not a baker, she offered to bake something for him and his partner for me. Sometimes the world is just too good to you and their isn't enough gratitude for it.

As for the driveway being opened all I can think of is "I am free, I am free...."


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

TNS said:


> You are going to be a very busy knitter - as usual! Really like your new version of the bookmark, looks very crisp. Mine is now finished.


Very nice! :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you for the links.



britgirl said:


> Here are two more bookmarks, one of which I knit and one which I didn't. I enjoyed knitting the Estonian one, although I think I would rather have made it shorter. Also I was surprised and disappointed to see it striping, and in hindsight it was not a good choice to show the pattern. I really need to reblock it too as it is very limp and has not held the blocking well. I am thinking that this did not say on the label that it was #10 cotton, and all the other ones I have used had a lot more body. I am not even sure where I got it. I did get a selection from a Crochet Guild meeting last year. Five or six balls for less than $2 was a deal that I couldn't pass up, not that I do much crocheting nor knew what I would use it for until these bookmarks came up.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/estonian-style-bookmark
> 
> ...


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. The night was good, but short.
> 
> Sue, more lovely bookmarks. Thanks for the time you have taken with these two weeks.
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed for success, Bev.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Sue--nice pattern for the collective afghan. Not too hard but interesting to do as well as look at.
> 
> This morning began with so much stress over digging out the road plowing pile of ice and dirt. So decided to wait till the sun was strong and the temps climbed a bit and I had a chance to laser my wrist a couple of times. Suddenly heard some buzzing that was not a plow truck and it stayed steady and close. Looked out my door and there was this man with a snow blower in my driveway. I was stunned: my neighbor took a look at my driveway and knew I could not do it myself so he came over with his equipment and was just doing it for me. I am still shaking with amazement that he did it and it is done. He got such a big hug from me. Then my newest mom called to see if some extra hands were still needed and I said yes for the firewood pile. She will put out the word for me today with her hangout buddies who often need cash. When I told her about my neighbor, knowing I am not a baker, she offered to bake something for him and his partner for me. Sometimes the world is just too good to you and their isn't enough gratitude for it.
> 
> As for the driveway being opened all I can think of is "I am free, I am free...."


That is wonderful :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sue--nice pattern for the collective afghan. Not too hard but interesting to do as well as look at.
> 
> This morning began with so much stress over digging out the road plowing pile of ice and dirt. So decided to wait till the sun was strong and the temps climbed a bit and I had a chance to laser my wrist a couple of times. Suddenly heard some buzzing that was not a plow truck and it stayed steady and close. Looked out my door and there was this man with a snow blower in my driveway. I was stunned: my neighbor took a look at my driveway and knew I could not do it myself so he came over with his equipment and was just doing it for me. I am still shaking with amazement that he did it and it is done. He got such a big hug from me. Then my newest mom called to see if some extra hands were still needed and I said yes for the firewood pile. She will put out the word for me today with her hangout buddies who often need cash. When I told her about my neighbor, knowing I am not a baker, she offered to bake something for him and his partner for me. Sometimes the world is just too good to you and their isn't enough gratitude for it.
> 
> As for the driveway being opened all I can think of is "I am free, I am free...."


It is heart warming to read about good, thoughtful people. So nice to have good neighbours.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Very much enjoying all the book mark pics.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> It is heart warming to read about good, thoughtful people. So nice to have good neighbours.


Yes, makes it good to be alive and in a community.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

linda09 said:


> Very much enjoying all the book mark pics.


Me, too, as well of the other knitting & pic of beautiful mountains.

Wonderful neighbor and friends you have Tanya. Such a blessing to have people like that around.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

The afghan is looking good Sue. Sorry about all the re-starts.

Nice neighbors Tanya.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That is a beautiful property with lots of potential, Melanie! Like others have said, any progress on a border like that one is positive!

Beautiful book marks, ladies!

p4


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey, for those of you who do weaving, from WEBS today

http://www.yarn.com/products/shaker-towels-for-the-21st-century?trk_msg=R98Q93MHT76KLEO562KQHGFPF8&trk_contact=IO67BT3SB5DSOE632CD11GK53K&trk_module=arm&trk_sid=2T7HDC324ITCG2PCAFB4SQ8UR8&utm_source=national&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Product&utm_campaign=LTK+Recurring+Automated+Campaign&utm_content=LTK+Recurring+Automated+Campaign


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Sue--nice pattern for the collective afghan. Not too hard but interesting to do as well as look at.
> 
> This morning began with so much stress over digging out the road plowing pile of ice and dirt. So decided to wait till the sun was strong and the temps climbed a bit and I had a chance to laser my wrist a couple of times. Suddenly heard some buzzing that was not a plow truck and it stayed steady and close. Looked out my door and there was this man with a snow blower in my driveway. I was stunned: my neighbor took a look at my driveway and knew I could not do it myself so he came over with his equipment and was just doing it for me. I am still shaking with amazement that he did it and it is done. He got such a big hug from me. Then my newest mom called to see if some extra hands were still needed and I said yes for the firewood pile. She will put out the word for me today with her hangout buddies who often need cash. When I told her about my neighbor, knowing I am not a baker, she offered to bake something for him and his partner for me. Sometimes the world is just too good to you and their isn't enough gratitude for it.
> 
> As for the driveway being opened all I can think of is "I am free, I am free...."


Tanya, you do have great friends and neighbors. But I am sure that you do things for them as well. So nice to be able to say I'm free. I am free only by a path I dug out in case the plow guy never makes it, I can at least call a cab and get to work now. Today is my third day off. Ã°ÂÂÂ


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, you do have great friends and neighbors. But I am sure that you do things for them as well. So nice to be able to say I'm free. I am free only by a path I dug out in case the plow guy never makes it, I can at least call a cab and get to work now. Today is my third day off. Ã°ÂÂÂ


My pathway looks like yours until it widens a bit and now the car is free. That shoveling is quite the work out, isn't it! I am surprised my body is feeling good today after that. Need to mobilize it again and do some more and go check the condition of the road for ice. Know you are glad to get out and get back to work. How nasty of them to close up shop and penalize you, the workers. Is your power so great you caused the storm :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, you do have great friends and neighbors. But I am sure that you do things for them as well. So nice to be able to say I'm free. I am free only by a path I dug out in case the plow guy never makes it, I can at least call a cab and get to work now. Today is my third day off. Ã°ÂÂÂ


That gives a real idea of the depth. Ugh! :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That gives a real idea of the depth. Ugh! :sm25:


And the cold!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Joyce, whatever size it turned out to be, it's beautiful. Love the color.

Looking great, Julie!!

THanks, Janet Lee. Gary came back with two possible jobs. They did not know if things had been filled yet. So much better than, NO! We are hopeful also, Sue, Dell. We also know churches do not move quickly, so we will continue to go out and put out the word and see what comes back. 

Your mountains look gorgeous, Caryn. Thanks for sharing.  

I made it all the way to p29. You guys are chatty today. I will catch up tonight. Have a good one.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That gives a real idea of the depth. Ugh! :sm25:


Well this one will go into our war stories book of what we endured and how we bested it with 
(s)heroics of course.

Happily once the snow stopped we have had very bright sun for 2 days which always builds the spirit.
Just came in after some more snow digging, trying to clear out the driveway to give the car a bigger area. It actually felt good to be out in the cold. It was crisp and so sunny and the cold is about freezing level so working in it felt good. But do hope someone shows up to do the firewood betw today and tomorrow when I will need to haul in some more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Joyce, whatever size it turned out to be, it's beautiful. Love the color.
> 
> Looking great, Julie!!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks, Bev!
Hoping you get so much work you can pick and choose.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I have a session in June which I was hoping to do on beads-on-the-thread beading. But am running dangerously late to get started developing this. So if things don't work out, then I could easily substitute Temari although I think it would have be general and not classroom specific. I don't really have the time in my schedule right now to develop those materials. But I do have tons, tons of temari samples -- so a more general discussion about the art form, the stylized motifs and general how-to would be possible. And Barbara if you'd jump in that would be wonderful, too. Or maybe we could do something together if you'd like.


I agree that it would have to be general. There are many teaching sites on the internet if someone wants to give it a go. I'd be happy to jump in or possibly show the stages of making one, just a thought. It seems there is plenty of interest and this group loves learning about new things.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TNS said:


> I didn't do the full 4 repeats I had initially intended, just need to soak and block it now.


Very sweet .Julie. I started one the other night and only got one repeat done. Thought I would make some progress last night and found I only had 18 of the patterns 19 stitches. Grrr. I ripped it out and started again. Will try to finish it up today.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That last time I recall a heavy snow, and not even one this big, there was snow on the lawn and garden into the beginning of May! A horrifying thought as I lust for the garden.


I feel for all of you with snow. Those pictures were telling, Tanya. If it is any comfort, we went to the nurseries and we were too early unless we wanted tomatoes, cabbage, lettuce or peppers. We bought seeds instead.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TNS said:


> You are going to be a very busy knitter - as usual! Really like your new version of the bookmark, looks very crisp. Mine is now finished.


It looks so soft, I like the beaded tail.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sue--nice pattern for the collective afghan. Not too hard but interesting to do as well as look at.
> 
> This morning began with so much stress over digging out the road plowing pile of ice and dirt. So decided to wait till the sun was strong and the temps climbed a bit and I had a chance to laser my wrist a couple of times. Suddenly heard some buzzing that was not a plow truck and it stayed steady and close. Looked out my door and there was this man with a snow blower in my driveway. I was stunned: my neighbor took a look at my driveway and knew I could not do it myself so he came over with his equipment and was just doing it for me. I am still shaking with amazement that he did it and it is done. He got such a big hug from me. Then my newest mom called to see if some extra hands were still needed and I said yes for the firewood pile. She will put out the word for me today with her hangout buddies who often need cash. When I told her about my neighbor, knowing I am not a baker, she offered to bake something for him and his partner for me. Sometimes the world is just too good to you and their isn't enough gratitude for it.
> 
> As for the driveway being opened all I can think of is "I am free, I am free...."


What a great surprise for you in both your neighbors. Sounds like good karma coming back to you.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, you do have great friends and neighbors. But I am sure that you do things for them as well. So nice to be able to say I'm free. I am free only by a path I dug out in case the plow guy never makes it, I can at least call a cab and get to work now. Today is my third day off. Ã°ÂÂÂ


Oh dear, that looks dreadful. I wonder if taxis are how a lot of people are getting to work.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Finally all caught up. 

Good luck with the job leads, Bev. Maybe they will pass along your info. 

Joyce, I like the bookmark with the bob bon yarn and a possible alternative use for "Barbie". I made a cute headband with bon bon yarn for my GD. She gave me the order in which she wanted the colors and I gave her the leftover yarn to play with. 

Sue, I imagine your friend did like the bookmark if she had been using her boarding pass as one. The round robin Afghan is mount along nicely. I like how quickly things grow with big needles but confess that my preference is smaller.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Very sweet .Julie. I started one the other night and only got one repeat done. Thought I would make some progress last night and found I only had 18 of the patterns 19 stitches. Grrr. I ripped it out and started again. Will try to finish it up today.


Thank you Barbara!
How frustrating, and of course with something this tiny, one stitch is very significant!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I am free only by a path I dug out in case the plow guy never makes it, I can at least call a cab and get to work now. Today is my third day off. Ã°ÂÂÂ


only one word: ugh


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Loving all the bookmarkers. I have not made one yet but hope to soon. These look like nice little Christmas and other gifts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Man came over to shovel out my wood pile--Yea!!!!! Talking with him, turns out he is an artist and saw my yarn all over and a couple of things I made. He wound up taking one of my market bags in barter for the shoveling work. Then he asked me for a custom book mark and a child's sweater. Will have to see if he actually comes thru with the child's measurements --he is very ADHD and hard to stay focused. But it sounded good. We will see. Really nice day.

Would also like to tell you how much I am liking my new knitting needle--a Knitter's Pride Carbonz. The tips are shorter than the Addi's and the needle is a different material but the tips are metal so they feel very different but am having such a better time purling the nupps on the WS. The points are much sharper than the Knit Picks or the Addis which is what I was looking for. They are also a fixed circular and do not have that edge that catches the yarn. So it was a great investment.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Interesting collection of colours, Sue. 38 yards kind of tells you they are intended for decoration as the packaging would suggest.


Be aware that Bon Bons come in different fiber contents and different yarn weights. The metallic ones are basically an acrylic yarn, and are a sport weight (yarn symbol 2). The cotton ones I have are also yarn weight symbol 2, 100% cotton and 28 yards/26 meters per tiny skein. I remember seeing at the time some worsted weight packages but skipped them since I was buying them to have on hand for doll clothes. I had just purchased Nicky Epstein's book, "Knits for Dolls" for 18 inch dolls. I had also recently purchased a book about knitting Barbie doll clothes. Both books called for thinner yarns than I usually use, especially the Barbie one. I was looking for thinner yarns that weren't in baby colors.

Since these were introduced, Lion Brand Yarns have had several free patterns available on their web site for this particular collection of yarns. You can do a lot more than make doll clothes with them, that was just my interest in them at the time. Small sections of Fair Isle or intarsia would also be a good use for these. Since I've had these for a few years, don't know for sure how long, and haven't used any, I thought I would use some for these bookmarks. The metallic I used was easy to work with, except for the extreme twisting as I unrolled yarn from the outside. Even with the metallic "tinsel" wrapped around it, it was soft on my fingers. Haven't used any of the cotton yet and probably won't since I have so much cotton crochet thread I could use for this project.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Joyce, whatever size it turned out to be, it's beautiful. Love the color.


Thanks! I'm just about to unpin it and am interested to see if and how much it pulls in. It's the brightest pink I've worked with in a long time!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finally all caught up.
> 
> Joyce, I like the bookmark with the bob bon yarn and a possible alternative use for "Barbie". I made a cute headband with bon bon yarn for my GD. She gave me the order in which she wanted the colors and I gave her the leftover yarn to play with.


Thank you. This is truly new territory for me! Glad to have an opportunity to try many different patterns in such a small piece.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, you do have great friends and neighbors. But I am sure that you do things for them as well. So nice to be able to say I'm free. I am free only by a path I dug out in case the plow guy never makes it, I can at least call a cab and get to work now. Today is my third day off. Ã°ÂÂÂ


That is some seriously deep snow! Be careful moving it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Well this one will go into our war stories book of what we endured and how we bested it with
> (s)heroics of course.
> 
> Happily once the snow stopped we have had very bright sun for 2 days which always builds the spirit.
> Just came in after some more snow digging, trying to clear out the driveway to give the car a bigger area. It actually felt good to be out in the cold. It was crisp and so sunny and the cold is about freezing level so working in it felt good. But do hope someone shows up to do the firewood betw today and tomorrow when I will need to haul in some more.


Sounds like you have had quite the workout today Tanya. Be careful though, the aches and pains do sneak up on us.

I "sifted" about half the future herb garden today. Took me about 5 hours give or take. I have it down to about 8 or 10 inches. I figure that will give me a good starting base and when the rocks work their way up as rooks tend to do, then I already have an area where they will be going! I probably pulled out 3 cubic yards today. And that was in the section with the smaller amount of rocks! I am just hoping the weather tomorrow is nice and Joe will be able to help me get it finished.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Man came over to shovel out my wood pile--Yea!!!!! Talking with him, turns out he is an artist and saw my yarn all over and a couple of things I made. He wound up taking one of my market bags in barter for the shoveling work. Then he asked me for a custom book mark and a child's sweater. Will have to see if he actually comes thru with the child's measurements --he is very ADHD and hard to stay focused. But it sounded good. We will see. Really nice day.
> 
> Would also like to tell you how much I am liking my new knitting needle--a Knitter's Pride Carbonz. The tips are shorter than the Addi's and the needle is a different material but the tips are metal so they feel very different but am having such a better time purling the nupps on the WS. The points are much sharper than the Knit Picks or the Addis which is what I was looking for. They are also a fixed circular and do not have that edge that catches the yarn. So it was a great investment.


Barter system is a good way to go!

The new needle sounds interesting. I have found so many of them have the points way too long. I do prefer the shorter ones.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Be aware that Bon Bons come in different fiber contents and different yarn weights. The metallic ones are basically an acrylic yarn, and are a sport weight (yarn symbol 2). The cotton ones I have are also yarn weight symbol 2, 100% cotton and 28 yards/26 meters per tiny skein. I remember seeing at the time some worsted weight packages but skipped them since I was buying them to have on hand for doll clothes. I had just purchased Nicky Epstein's book, "Knits for Dolls" for 18 inch dolls. I had also recently purchased a book about knitting Barbie doll clothes. Both books called for thinner yarns than I usually use, especially the Barbie one. I was looking for thinner yarns that weren't in baby colors.
> 
> Since these were introduced, Lion Brand Yarns have had several free patterns available on their web site for this particular collection of yarns. You can do a lot more than make doll clothes with them, that was just my interest in them at the time. Small sections of Fair Isle or intarsia would also be a good use for these. Since I've had these for a few years, don't know for sure how long, and haven't used any, I thought I would use some for these bookmarks. The metallic I used was easy to work with, except for the extreme twisting as I unrolled yarn from the outside. Even with the metallic "tinsel" wrapped around it, it was soft on my fingers. Haven't used any of the cotton yet and probably won't since I have so much cotton crochet thread I could use for this project.


Herrschners has some lovely afghan yarn that is a "2" that works great for doll clothes. I have made several outfits out of the yarn and it works up great. Give it a try if you have some or are able to order it on line.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Be aware that Bon Bons come in different fiber contents and different yarn weights. The metallic ones are basically an acrylic yarn, and are a sport weight (yarn symbol 2). The cotton ones I have are also yarn weight symbol 2, 100% cotton and 28 yards/26 meters per tiny skein. I remember seeing at the time some worsted weight packages but skipped them since I was buying them to have on hand for doll clothes. I had just purchased Nicky Epstein's book, "Knits for Dolls" for 18 inch dolls. I had also recently purchased a book about knitting Barbie doll clothes. Both books called for thinner yarns than I usually use, especially the Barbie one. I was looking for thinner yarns that weren't in baby colors.
> 
> Since these were introduced, Lion Brand Yarns have had several free patterns available on their web site for this particular collection of yarns. You can do a lot more than make doll clothes with them, that was just my interest in them at the time. Small sections of Fair Isle or intarsia would also be a good use for these. Since I've had these for a few years, don't know for sure how long, and haven't used any, I thought I would use some for these bookmarks. The metallic I used was easy to work with, except for the extreme twisting as I unrolled yarn from the outside. Even with the metallic "tinsel" wrapped around it, it was soft on my fingers. Haven't used any of the cotton yet and probably won't since I have so much cotton crochet thread I could use for this project.


Thank you, Joyce, that is most helpful!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Herrschners has some lovely afghan yarn that is a "2" that works great for doll clothes. I have made several outfits out of the yarn and it works up great. Give it a try if you have some or are able to order it on line.


I did just buy some 2 ply afghan yarn through Herrschners with a yarn weight symbol of 2. I've seen so many patterns I'd like to make for myself with this weight of yarn, but there isn't anything available in the local stores where I am. There is a LYS across town, but it is very expensive and I was disappointed the last time I visited at the limited selection they had. But, I didn't ask if they could order yarn for me, either. They probably can. Then I would have to pay shipping, I suppose, which would add even more to the cost of the yarn.

This Herrschners yarn is very affordable. It would work to test it making some doll clothes before jumping in to something larger. The color range available is very good also, especially good since I'm not looking for baby colors for my own wardrobe! Thanks for the tip! I'll have to give it a try.

p.s.- When I took the blocking pins out of the Bon Bons piece, it didn't shrink up! Boy, too bad it isn't sold in larger skeins. This would be a real plus for larger items.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Hmmm...we have a mess of toothpicks. All I need are plastic mats to pin work on.

It will have to wait a few weeks as I assess whether the money will stretch. I do have several craft disciplines that need to be pinned. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

All out of time. We went for a walk late afternoon. And this is what we found. This is such a blessing and gift to see and to know where the nest is. It's about 30' from the boardwalk. We are not telling anyone where it is. 

I will catch up with you all later. Have a wonderful night.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

For St. Patrick's Day, I decided to do the Papirkurvens leaf in a book, using polyester thread (larger than Bernat's Handicrafter size 5 as it turns out!), and size US2 (2.75mm) needles all from my Mom's stash. (Hoo boy were those needles slippery) :sm02: Decided 4 leaves were long enough, but also further thought a shamrock (crocheted) added to the top of the leaves would be appropriate for the date. It is not blocked; just hot off the needles & hook. Will probably end up frogging it, it's too thick to use in a book, as it would more than likely break the spine--and I've mended too many books with broken spines to do that to a book.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> For St. Patrick's Day, I decided to do the Papirkurvens leaf in a book, using polyester thread (larger than Bernat's Handicrafter size 5 as it turns out!), and size US2 (2.75mm) needles all from my Mom's stash. (Hoo boy were those needles slippery) :sm02: Decided 4 leaves were long enough, but also further thought a shamrock (crocheted) added to the top of the leaves would be appropriate for the date. It is not blocked; just hot off the needles & hook. Will probably end up frogging it, it's too thick to use in a book, as it would more than likely break the spine--and I've mended too many books with broken spines to do that to a book.


I made the mistake of downloading both languages of that pattern. I consider it backup... and I am sticking to that story.
:sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> I made the mistake of downloading both languages of that pattern. I consider it backup... and I am sticking to that story.
> :sm23: :sm23: :sm24:


Yeah, I did too--but then deleted the one I couldn't read! :sm09: Found the directions quite abbreviated-& a bit confusing at first--as when it says repeat Row 2 with 1 more k on each side of center every time---I literally repeated Row 2 as written & had to tink back after rereading the "with 1 more k on each side of center....& realizing it meant that the yo's are done on each side of the center st only (not after each k st!), with the # knit sts increasing by 1 on the sides. Ah, me, must learn to pay attention! :sm02: (and yes, I did read it through before starting, for all the good it did me!) :sm12:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great pics Bev. Such a treasure to see that.

Love the little shamrock del. Your bookmark makes me think of inchworms, no idea why, but I loved them as a kid.

Not much knitting tonight. I did a few rows on the Year Of Texture scarf redux while making dinner (chicken tetrazzini). I bought some burgundy Impeccable from Michaels and I think it will work out well. After all the laceweight one forgets how squishy worsted weight yarn is.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

wwwdel said:


> For St. Patrick's Day, I decided to do the Papirkurvens leaf in a book, using polyester thread (larger than Bernat's Handicrafter size 5 as it turns out!), and size US2 (2.75mm) needles all from my Mom's stash. (Hoo boy were those needles slippery) :sm02: Decided 4 leaves were long enough, but also further thought a shamrock (crocheted) added to the top of the leaves would be appropriate for the date. It is not blocked; just hot off the needles & hook. Will probably end up frogging it, it's too thick to use in a book, as it would more than likely break the spine--and I've mended too many books with broken spines to do that to a book.


Loop at the stem end, a couple more or less leaves, fold over wrist insert shamrock in loop: BRACELET!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

nancylea57 said:


> Loop at the stem end, a couple more or less leaves, fold over wrist insert shamrock in loop: BRACELET!


Oh, Ho---good idea! :sm01:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

What I have been working on.

I had to turn this portable sideways for this photo. :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

TNS, your bookmark looks super.

Sue, love the stripes in yours. Thanks for the clarification on the Flourish. I am planning on doing that one when I get the vest done.  Love your basket weave section.

Tanya, glad to hear about the wonderful neighbor and your friends. Lovely to see that open drive, I am sure.  Your new needles sound great!

Thanks, Linda. It is sounding pretty good. We shall have to see how it works out.

Oh, my goodness, Chris. What an awlful lot of snow you had. Glad you can get out for a cab.

Thanks, Julie and Barbara. Being able to pick and choose would be great!

Dell, that leaf bookmark turned out great!

Thanks, Melanie. We feel like it is such a privilege.

OOoooooo, Karen, gorgeous doily! Love it.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

kaixixang said:


> What I have been working on.
> 
> I had to turn this portable sideways for this photo. :sm24:


Pattern name? Seems familiar, the richness the texture the detail very intricate, nicely executed.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> and it is a stunner :sm24:


Thank you, Norma :sm01:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

nancylea57 said:


> Pattern name? Seems familiar, the richness the texture the detail very intricate, nicely executed.


Leisure Arts Pineapple Doilies (6 projects) ISBN 13 --> 978-1-57486-968-2
#2 Pineapple Garden
#1, 5, 4, and maybe 3 are ones I will be working on...in between bookmarks. I have to vary the projects or I lose interest.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> All out of time. We went for a walk late afternoon. And this is what we found. This is such a blessing and gift to see and to know where the nest is. It's about 30' from the boardwalk. We are not telling anyone where it is.
> 
> I will catch up with you all later. Have a wonderful night.


That is so sweet! A great find :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> For St. Patrick's Day, I decided to do the Papirkurvens leaf in a book, using polyester thread (larger than Bernat's Handicrafter size 5 as it turns out!), and size US2 (2.75mm) needles all from my Mom's stash. (Hoo boy were those needles slippery) :sm02: Decided 4 leaves were long enough, but also further thought a shamrock (crocheted) added to the top of the leaves would be appropriate for the date. It is not blocked; just hot off the needles & hook. Will probably end up frogging it, it's too thick to use in a book, as it would more than likely break the spine--and I've mended too many books with broken spines to do that to a book.


That does look pretty though :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> What I have been working on.
> 
> I had to turn this portable sideways for this photo. :sm24:


That is beautiful :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> For St. Patrick's Day, I decided to do the Papirkurvens leaf in a book, using polyester thread (larger than Bernat's Handicrafter size 5 as it turns out!), and size US2 (2.75mm) needles all from my Mom's stash. (Hoo boy were those needles slippery) :sm02: Decided 4 leaves were long enough, but also further thought a shamrock (crocheted) added to the top of the leaves would be appropriate for the date. It is not blocked; just hot off the needles & hook. Will probably end up frogging it, it's too thick to use in a book, as it would more than likely break the spine--and I've mended too many books with broken spines to do that to a book.


How nice. Why not hang it on the wall for decoration.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> What I have been working on.
> 
> I had to turn this portable sideways for this photo. :sm24:


This is quite beautiful Karen. Are you using it as a table runner?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--what a wonderful 'find' in nature and that you were able to capture them on film. So strange seeing these birds looking peaceful and calm with growth all around them when my world view is still mainly white and cold and buried.

Janet Lee--you, too, be careful with the bod. That is a lot of work digging that soil and removing rock. Sounds like you have very rocky soil but hopefully it is loamy. I am delighted my body is showing no sign of wear--actually is feeling a lot better for the workouts. But so happy to have the wood file dug out. Not very good to feel anxious about not getting it done quickly enough. This man yesterday did it within the hour with a break for a cup of tea. Less time than it would have taken me. He is a bit stretched out as a person, but seems quite nice and says he does tin can art. Would like to see what he creates. Will probably use him again when the snow vanishes especially since he will barter. He took one of my market bags in lieu of cash payment and seems to value the work more than most people and asked for one of the bookmarks made in the round to hold a pencil. Hopefully it will be a good connection long term. He was so excited seeing my work. Like a kid in a candy store.

My newest baby was brought over yesterday wearing her outfit that I made so finally have some photos of it. Still a bit big on her which means she will wear it for another year. And rec'd a photo of our 2.5 yr old wearing the sweater I made her over a year ago. Love to make these little ones clothes they can wear for at least 2 years. This one needs longer sleeves which I could do it they didn't live in California.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tanya ,you have two lovely toddlers there .Glad the 'man ' came up trumps .
Sue and Melanie ,took your advice and started the Ashton .I must be spectacularly stupid with her style of pattern writing as I have exhausted my patience with it .
Janet Lea ,hope you manage to get some help,from Joe .
Bev ,fascinating pictures .That male should learn to make the bed ! I hate changing the duvet cover .It seems to take forever .Sounds like some work may come your way .????????
Del,Joyce Karen and Sue some lovely work.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a couple more bookmarks. Both are quite easy and relatively quick to knit. I have knit the first one, other than the tassel and still have not knit the second one. I am afraid I just cannot knit all the ones whose links I have been posting, as I am trying to keep up with my other knitting. Eventually, I probably will try them all. It would be nice to have a little stash on hand for a quick, maybe unexpected gift.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-me-aloneim-reading-lace-bookmark

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/zigzag-lace-bookmark

Hope you will take a look at these. I still have a few more to offer in the coming days. I was just happy to find so many free patterns.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Bev--what a wonderful 'find' in nature and that you were able to capture them on film. So strange seeing these birds looking peaceful and calm with growth all around them when my world view is still mainly white and cold and buried.
> 
> Janet Lee--you, too, be careful with the bod. That is a lot of work digging that soil and removing rock. Sounds like you have very rocky soil but hopefully it is loamy. I am delighted my body is showing no sign of wear--actually is feeling a lot better for the workouts. But so happy to have the wood file dug out. Not very good to feel anxious about not getting it done quickly enough. This man yesterday did it within the hour with a break for a cup of tea. Less time than it would have taken me. He is a bit stretched out as a person, but seems quite nice and says he does tin can art. Would like to see what he creates. Will probably use him again when the snow vanishes especially since he will barter. He took one of my market bags in lieu of cash payment and seems to value the work more than most people and asked for one of the bookmarks made in the round to hold a pencil. Hopefully it will be a good connection long term. He was so excited seeing my work. Like a kid in a candy store.
> 
> My newest baby was brought over yesterday wearing her outfit that I made so finally have some photos of it. Still a bit big on her which means she will wear it for another year. And rec'd a photo of our 2.5 yr old wearing the sweater I made her over a year ago. Love to make these little ones clothes they can wear for at least 2 years. This one needs longer sleeves which I could do it they didn't live in California.


Those are beautiful children and their outfits are lovely. :sm24:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Great to see the grands wearing your handknits Tanya.

Another lovely bookmark Sue. I really need to make some of these, they are great.

Hope all have a great day,

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sue for all the patterns. I have them all safely downloaded. Here is mine. Knitted in DMC Petra. It was great fun.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, you do have great friends and neighbors. But I am sure that you do things for them as well. So nice to be able to say I'm free. I am free only by a path I dug out in case the plow guy never makes it, I can at least call a cab and get to work now. Today is my third day off. Ã°ÂÂÂ


Oh my goodness! That looks like heavy work, Chris.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Happily Dad has an appointment at the V.A. so that I can download the 2 recent additions. I will hold off on the double-knit pattern as it is thicker in design by nature. No holding back from the others as I have finished with that photographed project this morning about 7am EST. :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Man came over to shovel out my wood pile--Yea!!!!! Talking with him, turns out he is an artist and saw my yarn all over and a couple of things I made. He wound up taking one of my market bags in barter for the shoveling work. Then he asked me for a custom book mark and a child's sweater. Will have to see if he actually comes thru with the child's measurements --he is very ADHD and hard to stay focused. But it sounded good. We will see. Really nice day.
> 
> Would also like to tell you how much I am liking my new knitting needle--a Knitter's Pride Carbonz. The tips are shorter than the Addi's and the needle is a different material but the tips are metal so they feel very different but am having such a better time purling the nupps on the WS. The points are much sharper than the Knit Picks or the Addis which is what I was looking for. They are also a fixed circular and do not have that edge that catches the yarn. So it was a great investment.


I love my Karbonz. Mine are Knit Pro - maybe a Uk equivalent.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Those are beautiful children and their outfits are lovely. :sm24:


Thanx Norma. The miter square sweater is hard to see in this photo but was so happy to see it still being worn after all this time. We know how fast children outgrown their clothes. And I do think we are fortunate to have such gorgeous young ones in our family/community


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> All out of time. We went for a walk late afternoon. And this is what we found. This is such a blessing and gift to see and to know where the nest is. It's about 30' from the boardwalk. We are not telling anyone where it is.
> 
> I will catch up with you all later. Have a wonderful night.


Fascinating to be able to watch that, Bev, and to capture it in pictures.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sue for all the patterns. I have them all safely downloaded. Here is mine. Knitted in DMC Petra. It was great fun.


ooh, nice Norma. Love that blue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I love my Karbonz. Mine are Knit Pro - maybe a Uk equivalent.


Maybe mine are Knit Pro, too, and I just confused the name. I am really loving getting used to working with it, especially on the nupps.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> What I have been working on.
> 
> I had to turn this portable sideways for this photo. :sm24:


Beautiful, Karen.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Bev--what a wonderful 'find' in nature and that you were able to capture them on film. So strange seeing these birds looking peaceful and calm with growth all around them when my world view is still mainly white and cold and buried.
> 
> Janet Lee--you, too, be careful with the bod. That is a lot of work digging that soil and removing rock. Sounds like you have very rocky soil but hopefully it is loamy. I am delighted my body is showing no sign of wear--actually is feeling a lot better for the workouts. But so happy to have the wood file dug out. Not very good to feel anxious about not getting it done quickly enough. This man yesterday did it within the hour with a break for a cup of tea. Less time than it would have taken me. He is a bit stretched out as a person, but seems quite nice and says he does tin can art. Would like to see what he creates. Will probably use him again when the snow vanishes especially since he will barter. He took one of my market bags in lieu of cash payment and seems to value the work more than most people and asked for one of the bookmarks made in the round to hold a pencil. Hopefully it will be a good connection long term. He was so excited seeing my work. Like a kid in a candy store.
> 
> My newest baby was brought over yesterday wearing her outfit that I made so finally have some photos of it. Still a bit big on her which means she will wear it for another year. And rec'd a photo of our 2.5 yr old wearing the sweater I made her over a year ago. Love to make these little ones clothes they can wear for at least 2 years. This one needs longer sleeves which I could do it they didn't live in California.


They look adorable in their beautiful sweaters.

How nice to have someone you can barter with and sominterested in your work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Great to see the grands wearing your handknits Tanya.
> 
> Another lovely bookmark Sue. I really need to make some of these, they are great.
> 
> ...


It is great to see the kids wearing the handknits. I loved watching the baby yesterday as she got into the yarn bucket next to the couch. It was a perfect size for her and probably looked liked a toy box. So instead of toys there were balls of yarn that she seemed to love touching. When I gave the mom the orange scarf for her 5 yr old last week, the baby grabbed it and clutched it to her face. Her look was utterly devine as she melted into it. The mother kept pulling the baby back but I told her I loved seeing her experiencing the yarns and taking in their colors and textures. it is a primary learning experience and needs to begin early. It is some of what I can teach a young person.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple more bookmarks. Both are quite easy and relatively quick to knit. I have knit the first one, other than the tassel and still have not knit the second one. I am afraid I just cannot knit all the ones whose links I have been posting, as I am trying to keep up with my other knitting. Eventually, I probably will try them all. It would be nice to have a little stash on hand for a quick, maybe unexpected gift.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-me-aloneim-reading-lace-bookmark
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> They look adorable in their beautiful sweaters.
> 
> How nice to have someone you can barter with and sominterested in your work.


Feel very happy about both.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sue for all the patterns. I have them all safely downloaded. Here is mine. Knitted in DMC Petra. It was great fun.


Very pretty blue, Norma. I finished mine last night and it is blocking. Will take a pic later.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> ooh, nice Norma. Love that blue


Thank you :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Very pretty blue, Norma. I finished mine last night and it is blocking. Will take a pic later.


Thank you, Barbara. It took ages to dry :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> This is quite beautiful Karen. Are you using it as a table runner?


I'm having to reply individually... so I don't mess up like I did replying to a Lurker 2/TLL a few Fortnights back.

This oval, without blocked work, is about 18+ inches. I used a #9 Boye crochet hook and #10 ecru thread (Cordenette and Aunt Lydia-1000 yd)

I didn't use more than about 450 yards of the Aunt Lydia's thread... but the colors are not 'off' enough to see.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.gofundme.com/Sharyn-s-Homespun-Dream?utm_source=internal&utm_medium=email&utm_content=cta_button&utm_campaign=upd_n

I often don't know whether to trust these fund raisers, but thought I would share it in case anyone wants to respond to this woman. It has become a serious way for small operations to raise money for their projects or businesses.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sue for all the patterns. I have them all safely downloaded. Here is mine. Knitted in DMC Petra. It was great fun.


That one is so pretty Norma. Love the colour
Thanks for even more patterns you have hunted out for us Britgirl. It's so much fun having a few quick but interesting projects ready to try. And I do like seeing everyone's versions of them. You are all such skilled crafts women. (Do you have any men at this party??)

I've just been on the phone to Joyce Meader, an English historical knitter. She sounds a lot of fun and very informative. We have her booked to speak at the Alderney Literary festival next weekend about "Knitted Comforts for the troops, Crimean war to the present" I first heard of her on the Radio women's hour programme, talking about her book "Knitskrieg". It will be a bit different from the more usual authors speaking about historical fact and fiction, and she's also going to do a couple of short workshops showing all the old patterns and lots of knitted items made from old patterns. She apparently made some of the knitted costumes for the film of Warhorse, and has made lots of items for re-enactors and for comparing the clothing worn by Scott's Antarctic party with modern day equivalents. (Just as efficient for insulation but MUCH heavier.) should be very entertaining.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Tamarque, your outfits look great on those beautiful kids! Good to see them being worn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> That one is so pretty Norma. Love the colour
> Thanks for even more patterns you have hunted out for us Britgirl. It's so much fun having a few quick but interesting projects ready to try. And I do like seeing everyone's versions of them. You are all such skilled crafts women. (Do you have any men at this party??)
> 
> I've just been on the phone to Joyce Meader, an English historical knitter. She sounds a lot of fun and very informative. We have her booked to speak at the Alderney Literary festival next weekend about "Knitted Comforts for the troops, Crimean war to the present" I first heard of her on the Radio women's hour programme, talking about her book "Knitskrieg". It will be a bit different from the more usual authors speaking about historical fact and fiction, and she's also going to do a couple of short workshops showing all the old patterns and lots of knitted items made from old patterns. She apparently made some of the knitted costumes for the film of Warhorse, and has made lots of items for re-enactors and for comparing the clothing worn by Scott's Antarctic party with modern day equivalents. (Just as efficient for insulation but MUCH heavier.) should be very entertaining.


What an interesting program you have coming up. We have talked about various historic aspects of knitting here on LP in the past. Hope you share some of the information she presents with us.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I see hearts Norma - pretty 

Nice doily Karen. Beautiful work.

Sounds like a great event TNS - enjoy.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> That one is so pretty Norma. Love the colour
> Thanks for even more patterns you have hunted out for us Britgirl. It's so much fun having a few quick but interesting projects ready to try. And I do like seeing everyone's versions of them. You are all such skilled crafts women. (Do you have any men at this party??)
> 
> I've just been on the phone to Joyce Meader, an English historical knitter. She sounds a lot of fun and very informative. We have her booked to speak at the Alderney Literary festival next weekend about "Knitted Comforts for the troops, Crimean war to the present" I first heard of her on the Radio women's hour programme, talking about her book "Knitskrieg". It will be a bit different from the more usual authors speaking about historical fact and fiction, and she's also going to do a couple of short workshops showing all the old patterns and lots of knitted items made from old patterns. She apparently made some of the knitted costumes for the film of Warhorse, and has made lots of items for re-enactors and for comparing the clothing worn by Scott's Antarctic party with modern day equivalents. (Just as efficient for insulation but MUCH heavier.) should be very entertaining.


Thank you. That talk sounds fascinating. I wish I could come.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

N


MissMelba said:


> I see hearts Norma - pretty
> 
> Nice doily Karen. Beautiful work.
> 
> Sounds like a great event TNS - enjoy.


 :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> All out of time. We went for a walk late afternoon. And this is what we found. This is such a blessing and gift to see and to know where the nest is. It's about 30' from the boardwalk. We are not telling anyone where it is.
> 
> I will catch up with you all later. Have a wonderful night.


Isn't that wonderful? Great photos and now you know it is there, perhaps there will be chicks to photograph later.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--what a wonderful 'find' in nature and that you were able to capture them on film. So strange seeing these birds looking peaceful and calm with growth all around them when my world view is still mainly white and cold and buried.
> 
> Janet Lee--you, too, be careful with the bod. That is a lot of work digging that soil and removing rock. Sounds like you have very rocky soil but hopefully it is loamy. I am delighted my body is showing no sign of wear--actually is feeling a lot better for the workouts. But so happy to have the wood file dug out. Not very good to feel anxious about not getting it done quickly enough. This man yesterday did it within the hour with a break for a cup of tea. Less time than it would have taken me. He is a bit stretched out as a person, but seems quite nice and says he does tin can art. Would like to see what he creates. Will probably use him again when the snow vanishes especially since he will barter. He took one of my market bags in lieu of cash payment and seems to value the work more than most people and asked for one of the bookmarks made in the round to hold a pencil. Hopefully it will be a good connection long term. He was so excited seeing my work. Like a kid in a candy store.
> 
> My newest baby was brought over yesterday wearing her outfit that I made so finally have some photos of it. Still a bit big on her which means she will wear it for another year. And rec'd a photo of our 2.5 yr old wearing the sweater I made her over a year ago. Love to make these little ones clothes they can wear for at least 2 years. This one needs longer sleeves which I could do it they didn't live in California.


How lovely to see your creations worn, Tanya. the colours suit them so well.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sue for all the patterns. I have them all safely downloaded. Here is mine. Knitted in DMC Petra. It was great fun.


Lovely, Norma and your too, Sue.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is great to see the kids wearing the handknits. I loved watching the baby yesterday as she got into the yarn bucket next to the couch. It was a perfect size for her and probably looked liked a toy box. So instead of toys there were balls of yarn that she seemed to love touching. When I gave the mom the orange scarf for her 5 yr old last week, the baby grabbed it and clutched it to her face. Her look was utterly devine as she melted into it. The mother kept pulling the baby back but I told her I loved seeing her experiencing the yarns and taking in their colors and textures. it is a primary learning experience and needs to begin early. It is some of what I can teach a young person.


Our 3 year old loves "cosies" which is what he calls all handknits.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> That one is so pretty Norma. Love the colour
> Thanks for even more patterns you have hunted out for us Britgirl. It's so much fun having a few quick but interesting projects ready to try. And I do like seeing everyone's versions of them. You are all such skilled crafts women. (Do you have any men at this party??)
> 
> I've just been on the phone to Joyce Meader, an English historical knitter. She sounds a lot of fun and very informative. We have her booked to speak at the Alderney Literary festival next weekend about "Knitted Comforts for the troops, Crimean war to the present" I first heard of her on the Radio women's hour programme, talking about her book "Knitskrieg". It will be a bit different from the more usual authors speaking about historical fact and fiction, and she's also going to do a couple of short workshops showing all the old patterns and lots of knitted items made from old patterns. She apparently made some of the knitted costumes for the film of Warhorse, and has made lots of items for re-enactors and for comparing the clothing worn by Scott's Antarctic party with modern day equivalents. (Just as efficient for insulation but MUCH heavier.) should be very entertaining.


That should be a really interesting event. Wish I was nearer.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

linda09 said:


> Lovely, Norma and your too, Sue.


Thank you, Linda :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> Our 3 year old loves "cosies" which is what he calls all handknits.


And they most assuredly 'cosy.' They are so expressive with their feelings about something that feels so good.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> How lovely to see your creations worn, Tanya. the colours suit them so well.


Thanx for noticing the colors. I do try to chose colors for the particular person so glad it shows.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I decided to skip ahead to the "Easy Lace" bookmark to try cotton crochet thread. Used US size 0 needles and the work went much better. The photo was taken after blocking and steaming, but I didn't wash it first. It's much narrower than the first one I made, much more like what I usually use for a bookmark. It's also as stiff as cardboard! At least I know now that I can manage knitting with size 10 crochet thread on US size 0 needles. There are lots of small amounts in a bag that would be great for making this sort of thing.

I had been using various charts for comparing UK and US needle sizes, and found they are not always accurate. Some time ago I purchased a UK knitting magazine (VERY expensive here in the US) because it had a UK needle gauge in the cute shape of an owl. Got to checking some of my double pointed needles and found that even though they were labeled US size 2, they were 2.75 mm. According to the charts, US size should be 2.5 mm. Good grief. Also remembered a PIGS (project in grocery sack) put away some time ago that had a set of sock double pointed needles in much smaller sizes, like US size 000! So I should be all set for just about anything!

Thanks to everyone who has shared pattern, yarn/thread, and needle suggestions. I've written them down and put them with the patterns. Your experiences have helped me very much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> I decided to skip ahead to the "Easy Lace" bookmark to try cotton crochet thread. Used US size 0 needles and the work went much better. The photo was taken after blocking and steaming, but I didn't wash it first. It's much narrower than the first one I made, much more like what I usually use for a bookmark. It's also as stiff as cardboard! At least I know now that I can manage knitting with size 10 crochet thread on US size 0 needles. There are lots of small amounts in a bag that would be great for making this sort of thing.
> 
> I had been using various charts for comparing UK and US needle sizes, and found they are not always accurate. Some time ago I purchased a UK knitting magazine (VERY expensive here in the US) because it had a UK needle gauge in the cute shape of an owl. Got to checking some of my double pointed needles and found that even though they were labeled US size 2, they were 2.75 mm. According to the charts, US size should be 2.5 mm. Good grief. Also remembered a PIGS (project in grocery sack) put away some time ago that had a set of sock double pointed needles in much smaller sizes, like US size 000! So I should be all set for just about anything!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has shared pattern, yarn/thread, and needle suggestions. I've written them down and put them with the patterns. Your experiences have helped me very much.


It is very pretty
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is very pretty
> :sm24:


Agreed.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I decided to skip ahead to the "Easy Lace" bookmark to try cotton crochet thread. Used US size 0 needles and the work went much better. The photo was taken after blocking and steaming, but I didn't wash it first. It's much narrower than the first one I made, much more like what I usually use for a bookmark. It's also as stiff as cardboard! At least I know now that I can manage knitting with size 10 crochet thread on US size 0 needles. There are lots of small amounts in a bag that would be great for making this sort of thing.
> 
> I had been using various charts for comparing UK and US needle sizes, and found they are not always accurate. Some time ago I purchased a UK knitting magazine (VERY expensive here in the US) because it had a UK needle gauge in the cute shape of an owl. Got to checking some of my double pointed needles and found that even though they were labeled US size 2, they were 2.75 mm. According to the charts, US size should be 2.5 mm. Good grief. Also remembered a PIGS (project in grocery sack) put away some time ago that had a set of sock double pointed needles in much smaller sizes, like US size 000! So I should be all set for just about anything!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has shared pattern, yarn/thread, and needle suggestions. I've written them down and put them with the patterns. Your experiences have helped me very much.


Joyce -- I discovered the same thing with my bamboo double points I have several sets labelled Size US 2 and one is 2.5 and one is 2.75. I find myself little by little beginning to think in mm size, because it is more consistent. Nice bookmark. Also, I've used Size 10 on needles as large as 3 mm with success. The smaller the needle, the more dense the fabric so it depends on what effect you want to create. In addition to bookmarks, etc. I also use size 10 crochet thread for temporary cast ons -- I like the fact that the cotton doesn't shed and leave any residue when it is removed and I also try and use a color radically different from my actual yarn color so the temp cast on is easy to remove.

Hi to everyone else -- been on the fly the last several days and need to get back to my chores, but wanted to stop in. So many lovely bookmarks, and Tanya's grandkids, the white stuff, and nesting birds. No wonder I love visiting this site -- always something. Had the girls monthly tea on Wednesday and we had Irish Cream chocolate cheesecake -- a real naughty dessert; fortunately, what we didn't eat went home to husbands so none was left for me to indulge in. Hope to get my head above water in the next day or so -- so as they say in whatever tht movie was: "I'll be back."


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That looks very good, Joyce.

As for the needle size, a lot of the charts list US 2 = 2.75mm. I tend to go by the metric sizes, as I think they are more accurate as a metric size should always be the same as it is a measurable unit whereas both old U.K. and US sizes can vary by manufacturer. I believe the metric sizes were introduced as they were measurements that could be measured accurately universally. Even some of the old UK sizes do not conform exactly to the metric sizes. I grew up with the old U.K. Sizes which work the opposite way to the US,e.g. size 12 is much thinner, smaller than size 6. This is what I grew up with so had to convert when I came to US. Of course the US has still not officially recognized the metric system. Where possible I tend to go by the metric size, unless all my needles are occupied and I have to resort to either of the other types.

Sue


JoyceinNC said:


> I decided to skip ahead to the "Easy Lace" bookmark to try cotton crochet thread. Used US size 0 needles and the work went much better. The photo was taken after blocking and steaming, but I didn't wash it first. It's much narrower than the first one I made, much more like what I usually use for a bookmark. It's also as stiff as cardboard! At least I know now that I can manage knitting with size 10 crochet thread on US size 0 needles. There are lots of small amounts in a bag that would be great for making this sort of thing.
> 
> I had been using various charts for comparing UK and US needle sizes, and found they are not always accurate. Some time ago I purchased a UK knitting magazine (VERY expensive here in the US) because it had a UK needle gauge in the cute shape of an owl. Got to checking some of my double pointed needles and found that even though they were labeled US size 2, they were 2.75 mm. According to the charts, US size should be 2.5 mm. Good grief. Also remembered a PIGS (project in grocery sack) put away some time ago that had a set of sock double pointed needles in much smaller sizes, like US size 000! So I should be all set for just about anything!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has shared pattern, yarn/thread, and needle suggestions. I've written them down and put them with the patterns. Your experiences have helped me very much.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Good to see you back, DeEtta. Like you I tend to go by the metric size usually. I have also been using size 10 crochet thread for provisional cast ons.

Sounds like you had a good monthly girls' tea. I try and send leftovers home where possible. I have reached the stage when I say I fancy a piece of cake, that is literally what I mean. If I have to make a cake I will endeavour to give the rest to a family member, who can take it into work. A workplace seems a good place to take food as it can be eaten in no time.

Sue



Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- I discovered the same thing with my bamboo double points I have several sets labelled Size US 2 and one is 2.5 and one is 2.75. I find myself little by little beginning to think in mm size, because it is more consistent. Nice bookmark. Also, I've used Size 10 on needles as large as 3 mm with success. The smaller the needle, the more dense the fabric so it depends on what effect you want to create. In addition to bookmarks, etc. I also use size 10 crochet thread for temporary cast ons -- I like the fact that the cotton doesn't shed and leave any residue when it is removed and I also try and use a color radically different from my actual yarn color so the temp cast on is easy to remove.
> 
> Hi to everyone else -- been on the fly the last several days and need to get back to my chores, but wanted to stop in. So many lovely bookmarks, and Tanya's grandkids, the white stuff, and nesting birds. No wonder I love visiting this site -- always something. Had the girls monthly tea on Wednesday and we had Irish Cream chocolate cheesecake -- a real naughty dessert; fortunately, what we didn't eat went home to husbands so none was left for me to indulge in. Hope to get my head above water in the next day or so -- so as they say in whatever tht movie was: "I'll be back."


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great idea.

Sue


nancylea57 said:


> Loop at the stem end, a couple more or less leaves, fold over wrist insert shamrock in loop: BRACELET!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looks good, Karen. I see the pineapples. I really like the crocheted pineapple patterns, but haven't had much luck finding knitted pineapple patterns.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> What I have been working on.
> 
> I had to turn this portable sideways for this photo. :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Tanya, great pics of the kiddies in their knitters. I am sure you are very happy seeing them wearing them.

Will be interested to see your bookmark in the round when completed.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Bev--what a wonderful 'find' in nature and that you were able to capture them on film. So strange seeing these birds looking peaceful and calm with growth all around them when my world view is still mainly white and cold and buried.
> 
> Janet Lee--you, too, be careful with the bod. That is a lot of work digging that soil and removing rock. Sounds like you have very rocky soil but hopefully it is loamy. I am delighted my body is showing no sign of wear--actually is feeling a lot better for the workouts. But so happy to have the wood file dug out. Not very good to feel anxious about not getting it done quickly enough. This man yesterday did it within the hour with a break for a cup of tea. Less time than it would have taken me. He is a bit stretched out as a person, but seems quite nice and says he does tin can art. Would like to see what he creates. Will probably use him again when the snow vanishes especially since he will barter. He took one of my market bags in lieu of cash payment and seems to value the work more than most people and asked for one of the bookmarks made in the round to hold a pencil. Hopefully it will be a good connection long term. He was so excited seeing my work. Like a kid in a candy store.
> 
> My newest baby was brought over yesterday wearing her outfit that I made so finally have some photos of it. Still a bit big on her which means she will wear it for another year. And rec'd a photo of our 2.5 yr old wearing the sweater I made her over a year ago. Love to make these little ones clothes they can wear for at least 2 years. This one needs longer sleeves which I could do it they didn't live in California.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ann, so dirty you are still having problems with the Ashton. Have you thought to PM Dee explaining your problem. She is very good at helping out.

Sue



annweb said:


> Tanya ,you have two lovely toddlers there .Glad the 'man ' came up trumps .
> Sue and Melanie ,took your advice and started the Ashton .I must be spectacularly stupid with her style of pattern writing as I have exhausted my patience with it .
> Janet Lea ,hope you manage to get some help,from Joe .
> Bev ,fascinating pictures .That male should learn to make the bed ! I hate changing the duvet cover .It seems to take forever .Sounds like some work may come your way .????????
> Del,Joyce Karen and Sue some lovely work.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, thanks for sharing those wonderful nesting pics.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Melanie. I have enjoyed looking for them and knitting them too. It is a nice change from shark knitting.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Great to see the grands wearing your handknits Tanya.
> 
> Another lovely bookmark Sue. I really need to make some of these, they are great.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looms great, Norma. I am glad you enjoyed knitting it. Us that a cotton yarn?

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sue for all the patterns. I have them all safely downloaded. Here is mine. Knitted in DMC Petra. It was great fun.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Look forward to seeing yours, Barbara. It is nice to do some fun little knits.

Sue


Babalou said:


> Very pretty blue, Norma. I finished mine last night and it is blocking. Will take a pic later.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I have enjoyed looking for the patterns.

That sounds like it will be a very interesting presentation.

Sue


TNS said:


> That one is so pretty Norma. Love the colour
> Thanks for even more patterns you have hunted out for us Britgirl. It's so much fun having a few quick but interesting projects ready to try. And I do like seeing everyone's versions of them. You are all such skilled crafts women. (Do you have any men at this party??)
> 
> I've just been on the phone to Joyce Meader, an English historical knitter. She sounds a lot of fun and very informative. We have her booked to speak at the Alderney Literary festival next weekend about "Knitted Comforts for the troops, Crimean war to the present" I first heard of her on the Radio women's hour programme, talking about her book "Knitskrieg". It will be a bit different from the more usual authors speaking about historical fact and fiction, and she's also going to do a couple of short workshops showing all the old patterns and lots of knitted items made from old patterns. She apparently made some of the knitted costumes for the film of Warhorse, and has made lots of items for re-enactors and for comparing the clothing worn by Scott's Antarctic party with modern day equivalents. (Just as efficient for insulation but MUCH heavier.) should be very entertaining.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Linda.

Sue


linda09 said:


> Lovely, Norma and your too, Sue.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> All out of time. We went for a walk late afternoon. And this is what we found. This is such a blessing and gift to see and to know where the nest is. It's about 30' from the boardwalk. We are not telling anyone where it is.
> 
> I will catch up with you all later. Have a wonderful night.


Bev, how lucky for you all! Lovely photographs!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Yeah, I did too--but then deleted the one I couldn't read! :sm09: Found the directions quite abbreviated-& a bit confusing at first--as when it says repeat Row 2 with 1 more k on each side of center every time---I literally repeated Row 2 as written & had to tink back after rereading the "with 1 more k on each side of center....& realizing it meant that the yo's are done on each side of the center st only (not after each k st!), with the # knit sts increasing by 1 on the sides. Ah, me, must learn to pay attention! :sm02: (and yes, I did read it through before starting, for all the good it did me!) :sm12:


Been there, done that! :sm12:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> What I have been working on.
> 
> I had to turn this portable sideways for this photo. :sm24:


Oh my, that is beautiful!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice bookmark Joyce. I too have quite a number of skinny DPN's - both metal and wood.

Hope all have a great weekend. I probably won't be checking in until Sunday so I am sure I will have pages and pages to catch up on


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

What beautiful children! Love those curls, but I bet mom doesn't!

Considering the rock was from area about 6 ft x 12 feet for the first "haul" I am happy with the amount of rock dug out. Plus DH told me I dug it at least 12 inches, not 8 like I thought!

He helped me with part of it today and got it finished. The remaining dirt is beautiful! Just those smaller 1/2 inch rocks, and not really a lot. The dirt is a really good mixture of sand and decomposed leaves, grass, etc. Plus, oh my, those gorgeous earth worms! Big ones, little ones, and all sizes in between! I will not need to do any soil enhancements for that section!

Hope the barter system continues to pay off for you! I am thinking about doing that with the lady who has the delicious dark, local honey. Oh my, the taste! Raw honey! Tastes really good. Plus she has chickens. Those eggs have the darkest yolks! Mostly free range chickens also. A bit more pricey, but we both feel the eggs are more than worth it. Plus some of the eggs have green shells! DH loves those!



tamarque said:


> Bev--what a wonderful 'find' in nature and that you were able to capture them on film. So strange seeing these birds looking peaceful and calm with growth all around them when my world view is still mainly white and cold and buried.
> 
> Janet Lee--you, too, be careful with the bod. That is a lot of work digging that soil and removing rock. Sounds like you have very rocky soil but hopefully it is loamy. I am delighted my body is showing no sign of wear--actually is feeling a lot better for the workouts. But so happy to have the wood file dug out. Not very good to feel anxious about not getting it done quickly enough. This man yesterday did it within the hour with a break for a cup of tea. Less time than it would have taken me. He is a bit stretched out as a person, but seems quite nice and says he does tin can art. Would like to see what he creates. Will probably use him again when the snow vanishes especially since he will barter. He took one of my market bags in lieu of cash payment and seems to value the work more than most people and asked for one of the bookmarks made in the round to hold a pencil. Hopefully it will be a good connection long term. He was so excited seeing my work. Like a kid in a candy store.
> 
> My newest baby was brought over yesterday wearing her outfit that I made so finally have some photos of it. Still a bit big on her which means she will wear it for another year. And rec'd a photo of our 2.5 yr old wearing the sweater I made her over a year ago. Love to make these little ones clothes they can wear for at least 2 years. This one needs longer sleeves which I could do it they didn't live in California.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

These are very nice. I like your's better than the one on the pattern page. Just do.



britgirl said:


> Here are a couple more bookmarks. Both are quite easy and relatively quick to knit. I have knit the first one, other than the tassel and still have not knit the second one. I am afraid I just cannot knit all the ones whose links I have been posting, as I am trying to keep up with my other knitting. Eventually, I probably will try them all. It would be nice to have a little stash on hand for a quick, maybe unexpected gift.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/leaf-me-aloneim-reading-lace-bookmark
> 
> ...


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Agreed.


Thanks, Julie.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is great to see the kids wearing the handknits. I loved watching the baby yesterday as she got into the yarn bucket next to the couch. It was a perfect size for her and probably looked liked a toy box. So instead of toys there were balls of yarn that she seemed to love touching. When I gave the mom the orange scarf for her 5 yr old last week, the baby grabbed it and clutched it to her face. Her look was utterly devine as she melted into it. The mother kept pulling the baby back but I told her I loved seeing her experiencing the yarns and taking in their colors and textures. it is a primary learning experience and needs to begin early. It is some of what I can teach a young person.


So true. I remember my daughter, Jennifer, only had to be told once the name of the color for the emboidery thread I was using. She found color so fascinating. When coloring she never wanted to use the same color twice on a picture! Had to have a lot of different colors just for her!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Looms great, Norma. I am glad you enjoyed knitting it. Us that a cotton yarn?
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue. Yes, it is cotton.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very pretty. :sm24:



JoyceinNC said:


> I decided to skip ahead to the "Easy Lace" bookmark to try cotton crochet thread. Used US size 0 needles and the work went much better. The photo was taken after blocking and steaming, but I didn't wash it first. It's much narrower than the first one I made, much more like what I usually use for a bookmark. It's also as stiff as cardboard! At least I know now that I can manage knitting with size 10 crochet thread on US size 0 needles. There are lots of small amounts in a bag that would be great for making this sort of thing.
> 
> I had been using various charts for comparing UK and US needle sizes, and found they are not always accurate. Some time ago I purchased a UK knitting magazine (VERY expensive here in the US) because it had a UK needle gauge in the cute shape of an owl. Got to checking some of my double pointed needles and found that even though they were labeled US size 2, they were 2.75 mm. According to the charts, US size should be 2.5 mm. Good grief. Also remembered a PIGS (project in grocery sack) put away some time ago that had a set of sock double pointed needles in much smaller sizes, like US size 000! So I should be all set for just about anything!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has shared pattern, yarn/thread, and needle suggestions. I've written them down and put them with the patterns. Your experiences have helped me very much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> What beautiful children! Love those curls, but I bet mom doesn't!
> 
> Considering the rock was from area about 6 ft x 12 feet for the first "haul" I am happy with the amount of rock dug out. Plus DH told me I dug it at least 12 inches, not 8 like I thought!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have some virgin soil which should be very rich. And adding leaves back into every year should keep those earthworms very happy. If the soil is very sandy you may have to add some clay or other ingredient to keep moisture in it. I once gardened on a property that was part of a glacial lake beach. The water just poured thru it.

Happy for you that you found some good local resources. I spend a fortune on eggs that are free range and totally organic. The size of the large eggs are sometimes like goose eggs and often have double yokes. Those dark yellow/orange yolks are soooooo good and so rich in nutrients. Really interesting the many colors of eggshells. Mine come mainly in brown but other local people have different ones. And raw honey---big yum. Absolutely agree the price is worth it.

I think we all love those heads of hair. All the kids are bi-racial and their heads are some place in the middle with the intensity of the curls. It is funny, the little 'blond' girl has parents with dark brown/black hair but she has the coloring of her Caucasian paternal GM who died 2 years ago and looks so much like her, too. It is startling looking at her at times.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> All out of time. We went for a walk late afternoon. And this is what we found. This is such a blessing and gift to see and to know where the nest is. It's about 30' from the boardwalk. We are not telling anyone where it is.
> 
> I will catch up with you all later. Have a wonderful night.


Bev, what a lucky find. I am looking forward to ongoing pictures to see when the babies hatch. And what a great idea to not tell anyone.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

What is going on at my place, apart from bookmarks:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> What I have been working on.
> 
> I had to turn this portable sideways for this photo. :sm24:


Absolutely beautiful work Karen. ✨????


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is going on at my place, apart from bookmarks:


Love that color Julie, excellent work.

And I love everyone's bookmarks. I haven't worked on mine yet but the first few rows because I decided I need to get the second sock of another pair done first. When I let things linger too long they never get finished.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thank you, Chris!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TNS said:


> That one is so pretty Norma. Love the colour
> Thanks for even more patterns you have hunted out for us Britgirl. It's so much fun having a few quick but interesting projects ready to try. And I do like seeing everyone's versions of them. You are all such skilled crafts women. (Do you have any men at this party??)
> 
> I've just been on the phone to Joyce Meader, an English historical knitter. She sounds a lot of fun and very informative. We have her booked to speak at the Alderney Literary festival next weekend about "Knitted Comforts for the troops, Crimean war to the present" I first heard of her on the Radio women's hour programme, talking about her book "Knitskrieg". It will be a bit different from the more usual authors speaking about historical fact and fiction, and she's also going to do a couple of short workshops showing all the old patterns and lots of knitted items made from old patterns. She apparently made some of the knitted costumes for the film of Warhorse, and has made lots of items for re-enactors and for comparing the clothing worn by Scott's Antarctic party with modern day equivalents. (Just as efficient for insulation but MUCH heavier.) should be very entertaining.


Lucky you, that sounds like a really interesting presentation.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> I decided to skip ahead to the "Easy Lace" bookmark to try cotton crochet thread. Used US size 0 needles and the work went much better. The photo was taken after blocking and steaming, but I didn't wash it first. It's much narrower than the first one I made, much more like what I usually use for a bookmark. It's also as stiff as cardboard! At least I know now that I can manage knitting with size 10 crochet thread on US size 0 needles. There are lots of small amounts in a bag that would be great for making this sort of thing.
> 
> I had been using various charts for comparing UK and US needle sizes, and found they are not always accurate. Some time ago I purchased a UK knitting magazine (VERY expensive here in the US) because it had a UK needle gauge in the cute shape of an owl. Got to checking some of my double pointed needles and found that even though they were labeled US size 2, they were 2.75 mm. According to the charts, US size should be 2.5 mm. Good grief. Also remembered a PIGS (project in grocery sack) put away some time ago that had a set of sock double pointed needles in much smaller sizes, like US size 000! So I should be all set for just about anything!
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has shared pattern, yarn/thread, and needle suggestions. I've written them down and put them with the patterns. Your experiences have helped me very much.


Very nice. Haven't heard PIGS before, very funny, Joyce.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is going on at my place, apart from bookmarks:


That is looking very good, Julie. Such a pretty color.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Look forward to seeing yours, Barbara. It is nice to do some fun little knits.
> 
> Sue


Finally took a picture. I love how Leandra turned out. I used 5/2 perle cotton leftover from a weaving project. Perle cotton has a nice lustrous sheen. It is a two ply yarn with an equivalent weight of 2000 yards per pound. Obviously, this didn't put a dent in my leftovers. ???? I used 2.5mm needles. It is very soft but holds its shape. Thanks for introducing these fun projects to us, Sue.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Norma, Julie, Tanya, Sue re: heart bookmark.

Sue, that stitch for the Flourish bookmark looks interesting. Thanks for the heads up on the pattern.

Thanks Melanie re: my view and heart bookmark. That is funny that my yarn looked the same as Sues' . Mine was bargain yarn I had found at Tuesday Morning a long time ago. 
Also, thanks for the explanation on the easier way to do k2togtbl.

Pretty design you picked for your afghan section Sue.

Thanks JanetLee, Bev re: my mountain view picture.

Bev, glad to hear you have some possibilities for new jobs. 

Tanya, how wonderful that your neighbor was so thoughtful to help you with the shoveling out! And sweet of your friend to offer to bake too.

Oh no Chris. You really got hit hard with the snow too. Glad you are somewhat shoveled out and can get a cab for work.

Tanya, how nice to be able to barter your knitting skills in exchange for shoveling! Glad you are liking your new needles.
Pg 32


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Great pics Bev. Such a treasure to see that.
> 
> Love the little shamrock del. Your bookmark makes me think of inchworms, no idea why, but I loved them as a kid.
> 
> Not much knitting tonight. I did a few rows on the Year Of Texture scarf redux while making dinner (chicken tetrazzini). I bought some burgundy Impeccable from Michaels and I think it will work out well. After all the laceweight one forgets how squishy worsted weight yarn is.


Thanks Melanie. Looking back at it, it does look like a worm-with a long neck! :sm09:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

kaixixang said:


> What I have been working on.
> 
> I had to turn this portable sideways for this photo. :sm24:


Beautiful crochet, Karen.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just finished my 2 sections of my knitting guild Afghan. I was both weighing and measuring to get the most out of the yarn, and finished up with just over 12 inches of yarn left.

Sue


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Babalou said:
 

> Very nice. Haven't heard PIGS before, very funny, Joyce.


Several years ago, I visited the web site of the Embroiders Guild of America (EGA). They had a whole section of "important stitching terms" that apply to all sorts of needlecrafts, not just embroidery. Quilters have used UFO (UnFinished Objects) for many years. Martha Pullen, former publisher of "Sew Beautiful" is the one that exposed me to PIGS, and also Ph.D (Project half done). Here is the link to the Embroiders' Guild of America, Carolinas Region, page of important stitching terms. Everyone enjoy!

http://egacarolinas.org/iteresting_fun/stitchingterms.htm


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

TNS said:


> That one is so pretty Norma. Love the colour
> Thanks for even more patterns you have hunted out for us Britgirl. It's so much fun having a few quick but interesting projects ready to try. And I do like seeing everyone's versions of them. You are all such skilled crafts women. (Do you have any men at this party??)
> 
> I've just been on the phone to Joyce Meader, an English historical knitter. She sounds a lot of fun and very informative. We have her booked to speak at the Alderney Literary festival next weekend about "Knitted Comforts for the troops, Crimean war to the present" I first heard of her on the Radio women's hour programme, talking about her book "Knitskrieg". It will be a bit different from the more usual authors speaking about historical fact and fiction, and she's also going to do a couple of short workshops showing all the old patterns and lots of knitted items made from old patterns. She apparently made some of the knitted costumes for the film of Warhorse, and has made lots of items for re-enactors and for comparing the clothing worn by Scott's Antarctic party with modern day equivalents. (Just as efficient for insulation but MUCH heavier.) should be very entertaining.


Ooooh, I've seen some of those patterns pictured on the internet. That should be so very interesting. Hope you can share some of the presentation with us.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> That looks very good, Joyce.
> 
> As for the needle size, a lot of the charts list US 2 = 2.75mm. I tend to go by the metric sizes, as I think they are more accurate as a metric size should always be the same as it is a measurable unit whereas both old U.K. and US sizes can vary by manufacturer. I believe the metric sizes were introduced as they were measurements that could be measured accurately universally. Even some of the old UK sizes do not conform exactly to the metric sizes. I grew up with the old U.K. Sizes which work the opposite way to the US,e.g. size 12 is much thinner, smaller than size 6. This is what I grew up with so had to convert when I came to US. Of course the US has still not officially recognized the metric system. Where possible I tend to go by the metric size, unless all my needles are occupied and I have to resort to either of the other types.
> 
> Sue


DeEtta and Britgirl- glad and mostly relieved that someone else has noticed differences in their needles. I will probably check all my needles from now on and go by the metric measurements too. I am one of those people who really doesn't care if the US switches to the metric system or not. It's not that hard to convert from one to another. If I had to do it constantly, I would probably download an app to my smart phone. I'm sure there are several out there. All of the kitchen utensils I've purchased lately are marked in both US and metric measurements, tape measures and rulers I use in sewing and crafts are marked both ways. I've dabbled in jewelry making, and pretty much all that (beads and supplies) are metric. You just get used to it. But since I've discovered that not all knitting needles are the size on the package, and I can't tell by looking at them, I'll double check with my measuring goodies. I wonder if I should be concerned with crochet hooks also? It's late at night and my brain is not able to think about that right now....


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> G A workplace seems a good place to take food as it can be eaten in no time.
> 
> Sue


So true. When I was still working the Emergency Dept., whenever any goodies were brought in it disappeared at lightening speed--we all went into "vulture" mode! :sm02:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

JanetLee, you sure got a good start on preparing the ground for your herb garden. Lots of work, but it will be so wonderful when planted!

Bev. What beautiful pictures of the nesting birds, and such a wonderful find! What fun it will be to see the babies too.

Del, nice St Pattys Day bookmark. Too bad it was too thick. 

Nancy, clever idea to make it into a bracelet

Karen, your doily is just beautiful. What lovely work you do.

Tanya, your photos of the babies are adorable. They look so sweet in their sweaters. It is a great idea to make them a bit larger so they get more wear. 

Ann, that is too bad you are being frustrated with the Ashton. I had a hard time with it the first time I did it too, but I realized I was coming out with the wrong count because of the way I was placing my markers. I would have to look back at my notes to see exactly what it was I did. What part are you having problems with?

Nice new bookmarks Sue. Like your Leaf me Alone - what a pretty spring green too.

Norma, your hearts look super. Lovely bookmark.

TNS, that sounds like it will be a very interesting workshop. I love hearing about the history of knitting.

Joyce, I remember being surprised when I first saw that there different mm sizes for the US 2 and 1 needles. So now I too have been making sure I check the mm size. I don't have any sizes smaller than 2.25mm yet!
Your Easy Lace came out beautifully. 

MMM DeEtta. That cheesecake sounds yummy. Glad you had time with your friends.

JanetLee, sounds like your garden soil is great - you should get some wonderful herbs. Great that your dh helped you today and you got it all done. 

Julie, beautiful color yarn and boy, you have been busy! Q

Chris, that is exactly what has happened to my second sock. I was up to turning the heel, when I got waylaid with doing these little fun bookmarks  I must get back to it soon, or it will not get finished, like you said.

Barbara, what a pretty color and nice work on your bookmark. Looks great in the book! 

Very pretty texture Sue and good use of the yarn! 

That is a great, fun link Joyce. Thanks for sharing.

Here is my latest bookmark. The thread is called Garden Metallic. It is size 10 mercerized cotton with a thread of glitter yarn. I used a 2.25mm needle. My tassel is a bit wonky.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Funny you should mention the clay! About one third had a few inch layer of sand in it. Another section had the same in clay! the two are now mixed in together and man, does it look rich! I am really itching to get something planted in it. I figured I would get some onions and garlic and chives in it for now until I get the herbs I want.

And yes, those egg yolks really taste so much better! We got another two dozen today. They last us longer than some folks I am sure, but these are a lot fresher than what is bought at the store.

Now I just need to find a local dairy for the fresh "real" milk! And cream!

I am the "light" person in our family. The only one with light colored eyes, lighter skin, freckles galore! I had a lady recently tell me that she could tell by looking at me that I was bi-racial! That I had so many of the characteristics of both races. She is bi-racial also, but looks more Native American than white. That lovely dark thick hair, chocolate brown eyes. And she has a sister just like me, doesn't look like the rest of the family. My maternal grandfather had the thick black hair. And so did my faternal grandfather. And my father had that lovely skin tone, the "eagle" nose, and lovely eyebrows and dark eyes.



tamarque said:


> Sounds like you have some virgin soil which should be very rich. And adding leaves back into every year should keep those earthworms very happy. If the soil is very sandy you may have to add some clay or other ingredient to keep moisture in it. I once gardened on a property that was part of a glacial lake beach. The water just poured thru it.
> 
> Happy for you that you found some good local resources. I spend a fortune on eggs that are free range and totally organic. The size of the large eggs are sometimes like goose eggs and often have double yokes. Those dark yellow/orange yolks are soooooo good and so rich in nutrients. Really interesting the many colors of eggshells. Mine come mainly in brown but other local people have different ones. And raw honey---big yum. Absolutely agree the price is worth it.
> 
> I think we all love those heads of hair. All the kids are bi-racial and their heads are some place in the middle with the intensity of the curls. It is funny, the little 'blond' girl has parents with dark brown/black hair but she has the coloring of her Caucasian paternal GM who died 2 years ago and looks so much like her, too. It is startling looking at her at times.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is going on at my place, apart from bookmarks:


Love that color! And looks so good against the background colors.

Is this one for you or a commission?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> That is looking very good, Julie. Such a pretty color.


Thank you, Barbara!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Finally took a picture. I love how Leandra turned out. I used 5/2 perle cotton leftover from a weaving project. Perle cotton has a nice lustrous sheen. It is a two ply yarn with an equivalent weight of 2000 yards per pound. Obviously, this didn't put a dent in my leftovers. ???? I used 2.5mm needles. It is very soft but holds its shape. Thanks for introducing these fun projects to us, Sue.


Beautiful color :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my 2 sections of my knitting guild Afghan. I was both weighing and measuring to get the most out of the yarn, and finished up with just over 12 inches of yarn left.
> 
> Sue


That was close!!!!!!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my 2 sections of my knitting guild Afghan. I was both weighing and measuring to get the most out of the yarn, and finished up with just over 12 inches of yarn left.
> 
> Sue


Nice! and you had yarn left over, win-win.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Caryn, thanks in reference to the garden. And don't you know, just as we (DH) were leveling the dirt back out, it started to rain and has been raining every since! And that was about 6 hours ago!

When I was "screening/sifting" the rocks out, after I finished the first corner I started working out on the curve and piling the dirt on top making a huge pile! And of course as I was working my way out the pile just kept growing. 

Really looking forward to getting something in the ground. Also looking into making some "hot boxes" for the south side of the house. Already looking into finding the lumber to get started sometime soon.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, beautiful color yarn and boy, you have been busy! Q
> 
> ...


I have been deliberately waylaid by the bookmarks! I have three now waiting till I can get beads and do the tassel.
I like your Diamond Lace!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Love that color! And looks so good against the background colors.
> 
> Is this one for you or a commission?


Thank you! And I love my piece of Indian cotton tapestry.
This is for me, I am rushing to get as much done as possible before I start the Navy one that will be on commission. ( the wool has not yet arrived in the post- I am fully expecting they will make me go the ten K to fetch it from the Parcel Lobby.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Caryn, thanks in reference to the garden. And don't you know, just as we (DH) were leveling the dirt back out, it started to rain and has been raining every since! And that was about 6 hours ago!
> 
> When I was "screening/sifting" the rocks out, after I finished the first corner I started working out on the curve and piling the dirt on top making a huge pile! And of course as I was working my way out the pile just kept growing.
> 
> Really looking forward to getting something in the ground. Also looking into making some "hot boxes" for the south side of the house. Already looking into finding the lumber to get started sometime soon.


I used to tackle projects like that in younger days- not now!

Well done!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Trying to get caught up--the automatic updates on my computer messed up programs again, & had file explorer keep popping up wanting a disc to be inserted! Had to unplug everything for a while....

We will all be watching for progress reports on the nesters, Bev!

Tanya-great pics of the little ones wearing their outfits--they are cute.

Norma, Joyce, Barbara, Caryn : great bookmarks in super colors you've chosen.

Thank yous to Bev, Tanya, Ann, Sue, Caryn for all your kind remarks & suggestions. A wall display of bookmarks sounds like a way to go.....

Julie the sweater (jumper/?gansey) is looking good; that color is really pretty.

Sue, I though I was cutting it close with the last round on the Bavarian square baby blanket--but you really did it!!! It looks so nice.

Joyce- PIGS was a new one to me, too, but certainly appropriate for me!! I have several of those knitting bags/carriers that have wood supports that open up to sit on the floor (all with other UFOs!), so it's PIGS for me!!!  Thanks for the link.

Janet Lee sure hope you have the majority of heavy ground clearing done. What a job. Certainly will be nice for you when it's all squared away. Then onward to the fun stuff.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dell, it is a Guernsey or Gansey (or Sweater).


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my Flourish bookmark pinned out. Now I have three bookmarks to block..maybe tomorrow. I have mixed feelings about this one, because of the tassel. I have a little decorative rack with several pegs beside my bed. I may just hang it there. Maybe I could use it in a magazine, rather than in a book I am also thinking with more stitches cast on, like four times as many, maybe it would make a nice little girl's purse. I do like the pattern.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Flourish bookmark pinned out. Now I have three bookmarks to block..maybe tomorrow. I have mixed feelings about this one, because of the tassel. I have a little decorative rack with several pegs beside my bed. I may just hang it there. Maybe I could use it in a magazine, rather than in a book I am also thinking with more stitches cast on, like four times as many, maybe it would make a nice little girl's purse. I do like the pattern.
> 
> Sue


It is quite a sculptural stitch (3D) but I do agree with you, I have reservations about the tassel.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is going on at my place, apart from bookmarks:


Thanks for sharing, Julie. Gorgeous for sure.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> DeEtta and Britgirl- glad and mostly relieved that someone else has noticed differences in their needles. I will probably check all my needles from now on and go by the metric measurements too. I am one of those people who really doesn't care if the US switches to the metric system or not. It's not that hard to convert from one to another. If I had to do it constantly, I would probably download an app to my smart phone. I'm sure there are several out there. All of the kitchen utensils I've purchased lately are marked in both US and metric measurements, tape measures and rulers I use in sewing and crafts are marked both ways. I've dabbled in jewelry making, and pretty much all that (beads and supplies) are metric. You just get used to it. But since I've discovered that not all knitting needles are the size on the package, and I can't tell by looking at them, I'll double check with my measuring goodies. I wonder if I should be concerned with crochet hooks also? It's late at night and my brain is not able to think about that right now....


Joyce -- my good friend who is a very accomplished crocheter would answer -- YEP. Check.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Several years ago, I visited the web site of the Embroiders Guild of America (EGA). They had a whole section of "important stitching terms" that apply to all sorts of needlecrafts, not just embroidery. Quilters have used UFO (UnFinished Objects) for many years. Martha Pullen, former publisher of "Sew Beautiful" is the one that exposed me to PIGS, and also Ph.D (Project half done). Here is the link to the Embroiders' Guild of America, Carolinas Region, page of important stitching terms. Everyone enjoy!
> 
> http://egacarolinas.org/iteresting_fun/stitchingterms.htm


Those are pretty cute.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my 2 sections of my knitting guild Afghan. I was both weighing and measuring to get the most out of the yarn, and finished up with just over 12 inches of yarn left.
> 
> Sue


12" - Yikes, that was close!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Beautiful color :sm24:


Thanks to you, Del, and Caryn. Your black lace bookmark looks good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks for sharing, Julie. Gorgeous for sure.


Thank you, DeEtta!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn--nice bookmark in Black and tinseling. 

PIGS is a new one for me. And a good one. Also Ph.D.

Needle sizes do differ. Read years ago to not change needles mid stream on a project due to different sizing. It can make a difference with something that needs to fit well. Recently ordered a #2 and found it to be closer to a #1--now that was a significant difference which still bothers me. One big reason for doing gauge swatches.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Ooooh, I've seen some of those patterns pictured on the internet. That should be so very interesting. Hope you can share some of the presentation with us.


I certainly intend to, but unfortunately the workshop clashes with talks from other authors including one I've booked, so I will hear her talk but not get to the 'practical'.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> DeEtta and Britgirl- glad and mostly relieved that someone else has noticed differences in their needles. I will probably check all my needles from now on and go by the metric measurements too. I am one of those people who really doesn't care if the US switches to the metric system or not. It's not that hard to convert from one to another. If I had to do it constantly, I would probably download an app to my smart phone. I'm sure there are several out there. All of the kitchen utensils I've purchased lately are marked in both US and metric measurements, tape measures and rulers I use in sewing and crafts are marked both ways. I've dabbled in jewelry making, and pretty much all that (beads and supplies) are metric. You just get used to it. But since I've discovered that not all knitting needles are the size on the package, and I can't tell by looking at them, I'll double check with my measuring goodies. I wonder if I should be concerned with crochet hooks also? It's late at night and my brain is not able to think about that right now....


I've noticed this too, but in the end the sizes given in patterns are just an indication and if it matters I do a dreaded gauge square....


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Flourish bookmark pinned out. Now I have three bookmarks to block..maybe tomorrow. I have mixed feelings about this one, because of the tassel. I have a little decorative rack with several pegs beside my bed. I may just hang it there. Maybe I could use it in a magazine, rather than in a book I am also thinking with more stitches cast on, like four times as many, maybe it would make a nice little girl's purse. I do like the pattern.
> 
> Sue


This pattern is really interesting and I love the way the sparkly thread makes it glow. The 3D effect is really effective. Like your idea for other uses of the design!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks for showing us your gansey in progress, Julie. It's the other end of the size spectrum from the bookmarks! Have you ever calculated the number of stitches you complete in a whole gansey?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is going on at my place, apart from bookmarks:


That is so lovely :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> Finally took a picture. I love how Leandra turned out. I used 5/2 perle cotton leftover from a weaving project. Perle cotton has a nice lustrous sheen. It is a two ply yarn with an equivalent weight of 2000 yards per pound. Obviously, this didn't put a dent in my leftovers. ???? I used 2.5mm needles. It is very soft but holds its shape. Thanks for introducing these fun projects to us, Sue.


Gorgeous. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I just finished my 2 sections of my knitting guild Afghan. I was both weighing and measuring to get the most out of the yarn, and finished up with just over 12 inches of yarn left.
> 
> Sue


Beautiful and well managed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks for showing us your gansey in progress, Julie. It's the other end of the size spectrum from the bookmarks! Have you ever calculated the number of stitches you complete in a whole gansey?


Yes, I got up to around a million, and thought, this is getting too much! Especially with the 5 ply yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is so lovely :sm24:


Thank you, Norma!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I love your bookmark, Caryn. Thank you for your kind comments of mine :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Flourish bookmark pinned out. Now I have three bookmarks to block..maybe tomorrow. I have mixed feelings about this one, because of the tassel. I have a little decorative rack with several pegs beside my bed. I may just hang it there. Maybe I could use it in a magazine, rather than in a book I am also thinking with more stitches cast on, like four times as many, maybe it would make a nice little girl's purse. I do like the pattern.
> 
> Sue


It is a very pretty pattern :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, I got up to around a million, and thought, this is getting too much! Especially with the 5 ply yarn.


It would put me off if I counted the stitches/time things took. I don't like being asked how long things took me.....I haven't ever a clue : :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It would put me off if I counted the stitches/time things took. I don't like being asked how long things took me.....I haven't ever a clue : :sm06:


I got curious, when I was doing the red one for Cousin Jean, but quickly decided I did not need to know! :sm24: There's an awful lot in a big shawl!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I got curious, when I was doing the red one for Cousin Jean, but quickly decided I did not need to know! :sm24: There's an awful lot in a big shawl!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are two more bookmarks. The first one uses a similar technique to 7 of Hearts, but by slipping a group of stitches, rather than dropping yarnovers, and then knitting below them. I might try it, but don't think I would use such a heavy weight yarn. One thing about bookmarks is that gauge is not critical, so you can pick your own weight.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marjorie-bookmark

The second one was by the designer of Leaf me alone I'm reading. Fittingly, I believe that he is a librarian, who also likes to knit.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trellis-lace-bookmark

He has designed several bookmarks that I will be sharing. Basically I think he uses the same pattern, just changing the particular stitch pattern that he uses.

I guess I can issue a little challenge to you all to design your own bookmark. If you have a little motif you like, it would be probably quite easy to design your own bookmark. Pick your motif, add a couple of side stitches, do a couple of garter stitches at either side, preferable with an odd number of stitches cast on, begin with 2 or 3 rows of garter stitch, then shape the top by decreasing at either edge on every other row until final three stitches. I did this recently with the crossed stitch motif that Elizabeth used in her March YOEL Clue. She didn't have a problem with me doing so, and I have actually gifted her the bookmark. Quite a few here are participating in this MKAL, so have access to the pattern. For those of you who aren't, you probably have knitted something which contained a stitch pattern you particularly liked. It does not need to be much larger than about 17-19 stitches at its widest point, add a couple of stitches at either side and side stitches for the edges. I think most of the bookmarks I have posted ranged from about 19-23 stitches.

I think I may have posted a pic of this bookmark before starting this session. Anyway, here it is again.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this link, Joyce.

Sue


JoyceinNC said:


> Several years ago, I visited the web site of the Embroiders Guild of America (EGA). They had a whole section of "important stitching terms" that apply to all sorts of needlecrafts, not just embroidery. Quilters have used UFO (UnFinished Objects) for many years. Martha Pullen, former publisher of "Sew Beautiful" is the one that exposed me to PIGS, and also Ph.D (Project half done). Here is the link to the Embroiders' Guild of America, Carolinas Region, page of important stitching terms. Everyone enjoy!
> 
> http://egacarolinas.org/iteresting_fun/stitchingterms.htm


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Caryn, your bookmark looks good. These are a lot of fun to knit, aren't they?

Sue


sisu said:


> JanetLee, you sure got a good start on preparing the ground for your herb garden. Lots of work, but it will be so wonderful when planted!
> 
> Bev. What beautiful pictures of the nesting birds, and such a wonderful find! What fun it will be to see the babies too.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

JnetLee, good luck with getting your little garden planted and producing.

Sue


run4fittness said:


> Funny you should mention the clay! About one third had a few inch layer of sand in it. Another section had the same in clay! the two are now mixed in together and man, does it look rich! I am really itching to get something planted in it. I figured I would get some onions and garlic and chives in it for now until I get the herbs I want.
> 
> And yes, those egg yolks really taste so much better! We got another two dozen today. They last us longer than some folks I am sure, but these are a lot fresher than what is bought at the store.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, just. I was both weighing and measuring for the last few rows, as I wanted to get the most out of the yarn. With six hand overs between different sections, a yard or two left over each time could mean several rows not knit and wastage of yarn. When I am guessing if I have enough yarn left to finish, I tend to err on the side of caution thinking I won't have enough when I do,indeed, have plenty.

Sue


run4fittness said:


> Nice! and you had yarn left over, win-win.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It sure was. I am glad I got to make the most of the yarn I had. Now, I am done and ready to hand it over.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> That was close!!!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know what you mean about being waylaid. I keep saying enough, then see another and want to try it. I think I have knit right now.

Sue



Lurker 2 said:


> I have been deliberately waylaid by the bookmarks! I have three now waiting till I can get beads and do the tassel.
> I like your Diamond Lace!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Gorgeous. :sm24:


Thanks, Norma.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sure was. At least I don't feel like I wasted any. If I had stopped two rows earlier as I had thought I was going to, I would have had about 7 or 8 yards left, which would have been a waste, but I guess I could have turned it over for one of the later knitters.

Sue


Babalou said:


> 12" - Yikes, that was close!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. I would like to knit the pattern again.

Sue


TNS said:


> This pattern is really interesting and I love the way the sparkly thread makes it glow. The 3D effect is really effective. Like your idea for other uses of the design!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, I was lucky to have enough to finish either a wrong side row and not having had to waste much yarn.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Beautiful and well managed!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. I was intrigued by it and really wanted to knit it.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> It is a very pretty pattern :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Me too, especially when I am knitting the very long rows on a shawl. I don't really want to know the count. I can tell there are a lot of stitches, and the last thing I want is to count and maybe miscount. As long as the pattern is working ok, I am happy.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> It would put me off if I counted the stitches/time things took. I don't like being asked how long things took me.....I haven't ever a clue : :sm06:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Thanx for noticing the colors. I do try to chose colors for the particular person so glad it shows.


 :sm24: :sm02:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Flourish bookmark pinned out. Now I have three bookmarks to block..maybe tomorrow. I have mixed feelings about this one, because of the tassel. I have a little decorative rack with several pegs beside my bed. I may just hang it there. Maybe I could use it in a magazine, rather than in a book I am also thinking with more stitches cast on, like four times as many, maybe it would make a nice little girl's purse. I do like the pattern.
> 
> Sue


I love to look through magazines, and these thicker bookmarks would be great for them. Thanks for the idea! I have some "stuff" made by an adhesive company that dries tacky. I wonder if a dot or two on the bookmarks would hold them in place in the magazine. That's the one problem I have with trying to use slips of paper in them, they are always sliding out. And how fun to have a knit bookmarker in a knitting magazine! I have had the same thought about several of these bookmarks - a little wider would be a great idea for a scarf or something even bigger. So glad I jumped into this project!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Joyce -- my good friend who is a very accomplished crocheter would answer -- YEP. Check.


I have no idea how to check a crochet hook for accurate size.....should do a search here on KP since it's probably been discussed here. I keep my crochet hooks all snuggled up together, so I may have to make a holder that looks more like my roll up knitting needle holder so I can mark the slots and know the size. Oh dear, another head scratching project!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It would put me off if I counted the stitches/time things took. I don't like being asked how long things took me.....I haven't ever a clue : :sm06:


I had a quilter friend many years ago that made fabulous quilts, usually with lots of small pieces. During "show and tell" in guild meetings, she almost always told us how many pieces were in the quilt, usually a very large number, and how many hours to finish. This caused most of us to have eyes glazed over and roll to the back of our heads! This kind of keeping track would put me off also, unless I were making something to sell or on commission, which I'm not. I'd rather just dive in and enjoy the process and the finished project. Especially having a finished project!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--very good idea to write up the pattern concept. I think understanding how something works is the best part of learning as it gives you freedom to apply the knowledge with flexibility. That is how I learn about design--studying several variations and pulling out the basic shaping tactics and other salient points. I still struggle with feeling free to design lace items as my mind doesn't seem to hold onto some of the concepts such as the different effect of doing decreases either before or after YOs.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, I got up to around a million, and thought, this is getting too much! Especially with the 5 ply yarn.


You're a multi(- stitch-)millionaire, then :sm23: :sm22:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I had a quilter friend many years ago that made fabulous quilts, usually with lots of small pieces. During "show and tell" in guild meetings, she almost always told us how many pieces were in the quilt, usually a very large number, and how many hours to finish. This caused most of us to have eyes glazed over and roll to the back of our heads! This kind of keeping track would put me off also, unless I were making something to sell or on commission, which I'm not. I'd rather just dive in and enjoy the process and the finished project. Especially having a finished project!


Here is another perspective: When I was trying to sell my work I would use ETSY to get a sense of what people were charging. There was a knitter, from Russia or Germany, who would put the number of stitches along with her prices and the time it took to make the article. It impressed me as a marketing tool since most people haven't a clue as to what goes into creating a knit or crochet project. I began counting my stitches, too, and was stunned at how many went into the market bags I was making at the time. My last selling was through a pop up market in town. The owner pushed me to lower my prices while taking 40%. I pointed out to her that my crafts took much more time and were way more involved than anything else in the store. She was a painter so did understand the creative nature of the work but she had no clue about the amount of time it took to make that beautiful Noro Yarn hat she bought at the discounted price. I wonder if she would have done the same with one of her paintings!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I am in need of some quick knits other than dishcloths. I think I'll get started on one today!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I am in need of some quick knits other than dishcloths. I think I'll get started on one today!


You will enjoy these Pammie--Sue has provided so many to chose from and do and there are different stitches/techniques to keep the brain energy flowing. Glad you are joining us.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Janet Lee sure hope you have the majority of heavy ground clearing done. What a job. Certainly will be nice for you when it's all squared away. Then onward to the fun stuff.


Del, I wish! This is just for the herb garden. Still need to get started on the vegetable garden. This one is close to the house for when one of us is cooking and wants something fresh to go with it. DH has been doing some leveling on the bigger area, but he is using a garden tractor and so no shovel work like this was. And like the garden will be once he has it level enough for me to get started on. I won't do as intense of a rock clean out on the big on as this one. The big one will be an ongoing project. And then don't forget the flower beds! I have one finished with day lilies and naked ladies already coming up. The peony not yet. They really don't like to be moved!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my Flourish bookmark pinned out. Now I have three bookmarks to block..maybe tomorrow. I have mixed feelings about this one, because of the tassel. I have a little decorative rack with several pegs beside my bed. I may just hang it there. Maybe I could use it in a magazine, rather than in a book I am also thinking with more stitches cast on, like four times as many, maybe it would make a nice little girl's purse. I do like the pattern.
> 
> Sue


Interesting design and color. I could see doing more repeats of this one sideways also.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, I got up to around a million, and thought, this is getting too much! Especially with the 5 ply yarn.


With cross stitch I figure out the number of stitches. Of course it is a lot easier than knitting. Just multiply the height and width count and there you have it!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the links! Again you have found some lovely ones.

As I was looking at them I was thinking book marks would also be a good way to "test drive" a stitch/design that catches a person's eye along with doing them as dish/wash cloths. And then I read the rest of your post and had to chuckle to myself! Silly me.



britgirl said:


> Here are two more bookmarks. The first one uses a similar technique to 7 of Hearts, but by slipping a group of stitches, rather than dropping yarnovers, and then knitting below them. I might try it, but don't think I would use such a heavy weight yarn. One thing about bookmarks is that gauge is not critical, so you can pick your own weight.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/marjorie-bookmark
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

britgirl said:


> JnetLee, good luck with getting your little garden planted and producing.
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue! And it hasn't stopped raining! Of course it isn't really a heavy rain, just constant. Such is life in Western Washington.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> I had a quilter friend many years ago that made fabulous quilts, usually with lots of small pieces. During "show and tell" in guild meetings, she almost always told us how many pieces were in the quilt, usually a very large number, and how many hours to finish. This caused most of us to have eyes glazed over and roll to the back of our heads! This kind of keeping track would put me off also, unless I were making something to sell or on commission, which I'm not. I'd rather just dive in and enjoy the process and the finished project. Especially having a finished project!


This is so true. But with my counted cross stitch, I almost always have someone ask how many stitches. And with ccs, figuring out the count is easy enough. I like it when the patterns tell you how many "stitches/blocks" there are per color. That gives me a very good idea of how many skeins of thread for each color I will need. Yes, I know I usually have between 2000 and 2100 stitches per skein, using two threads at at time on 14 count. Yes, I am anal. I am used to it! :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Would someone please explain "PIGS" to me? I have looked back through the pages and cannot find it and it is driving me buggy! Pre-senior moment! That is my story and I am sticking to it!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Del, I wish! This is just for the herb garden. Still need to get started on the vegetable garden. This one is close to the house for when one of us is cooking and wants something fresh to go with it. DH has been doing some leveling on the bigger area, but he is using a garden tractor and so no shovel work like this was. And like the garden will be once he has it level enough for me to get started on. I won't do as intense of a rock clean out on the big on as this one. The big one will be an ongoing project. And then don't forget the flower beds! I have one finished with day lilies and naked ladies already coming up. The peony not yet. They really don't like to be moved!


Hoo boy! I sure don't envy you all that---but it surely will taste & look pretty when done.

PIGS - project in grocery sack.....(I really like this one!)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--very good idea to write up the pattern concept. I think understanding how something works is the best part of learning as it gives you freedom to apply the knowledge with flexibility. That is how I learn about design--studying several variations and pulling out the basic shaping tactics and other salient points. I still struggle with feeling free to design lace items as my mind doesn't seem to hold onto some of the concepts such as the different effect of doing decreases either before or after YOs.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dell. I would never have guessed that.

Sue


wwwdel said:


> Hoo boy! I sure don't envy you all that---but it surely will taste & look pretty when done.
> 
> PIGS - project in grocery sack.....(I really like this one!)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is cool but sunny here today. Hope most of the snow, other than piles left by plowing will melt today.

Sue


run4fittness said:


> Thanks, Sue! And it hasn't stopped raining! Of course it isn't really a heavy rain, just constant. Such is life in Western Washington.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Dell. I would never have guessed that.
> 
> Sue


I believe it was Joyce who gave us that acronym.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I know what you mean about being waylaid. I keep saying enough, then see another and want to try it. I think I have knit right now.
> 
> Sue


They are such a good idea for gifts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> You're a multi(- stitch-)millionaire, then :sm23: :sm22:


When you reckon in the number of Ganseys I've made, that is true!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> With cross stitch I figure out the number of stitches. Of course it is a lot easier than knitting. Just multiply the height and width count and there you have it!


That is true!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Not even attempting to answer all the comments but as I read through ,it occurred to me ,that a certain person did the group a great favour recently .It seems a rejuvenated place to meet old and new friends .Good to see you Pammie .


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I believe it was Joyce who gave us that acronym.


Yes, and if you look somewhere in all the posts above, I gave a link to the Carolinas chapter of the Embroiderers Guild of a whole page of these things. Very funny and very true!

Here it is again-
http://egacarolinas.org/iteresting_fun/stitchingterms.htm
(just updated the link, it has changed from the one I had from 2008!)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Joyce, your easy lace bookmark looks great

Sue, that Irish Creme Chocolate Cheesecake sounds wonderful. Your afghan sections look great.

Sue, Janet Lee, Chris hanks for your comment on my photos.  Chris, I don't want people to disturb them. There will be people walking by all day and talking with dogs barking etc. But they are used to the noises coming and going. When we are there watching we are always very quiet. Noises that stay near them would be distressing for them.

Julie, your gansey is looking marvelous!

Barbara, your bookmark is wonderful. 

Must run. I made it to page 40


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Joyce, your easy lace bookmark looks great
> 
> Sue, that Irish Creme Chocolate Cheesecake sounds wonderful. Your afghan sections look great.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bev, is it a market, or a work day?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> When you reckon in the number of Ganseys I've made, that is true!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:

Julie, I went to market yesterday and we got all our work done last night. So we didn't clean or shop today. We had someone in for lunch we have been trying to get together with for a long time. We had a marvelous time, talking and laughing. Their 4 children love to play with the toys our kids played with when they were young.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Joyce, I love that link to knitting terms. TOAD is my favorite. 

Thanks, Caryn. We are so excited to actually know where the nest is.  Love your Garden Metallic.

Thanks, Dell. Been looking at the calendar to see when I can check the nesters next. 

Sue, love your Flourish. Thanks for more links. 

Janet Lee, thanks for asking about PIGS. Now I know too. 

Have a great evening. Hope to get some knitting done tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Julie, I went to market yesterday and we got all our work done last night. So we didn't clean or shop today. We had someone in for lunch we have been trying to get together with for a long time. We had a marvelous time, talking and laughing. Their 4 children love to play with the toys our kids played with when they were young.


That is fantastic, Bev!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is fantastic, Bev!


That it is! I am still chuckling over some of those terms!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--one of the good things about not working (or working less) is there is more time to relax and just be. Sounds like a good luncheon date.

I liked the term SEX--stash enhancement experience.

Finished bookmark #3, in another of the Bon Bon's as per request. It looks good but was a killer on the eyes in that dark purple and tinsel. Will be sewing it into a tube so a pencil and be stuck in there. It may be too wide to hold it but that was part of the request.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thank you Julie, Dell. Barbara, Tanya, Norma, Sue for your kind words about my black diamond lace bookmark. I must do a few more to give as gifts, since I seem to be using the 3 I made.

I like your idea of hanging the bookmarks on your decorative rack, Sue. The Flourish pattern is so pretty.

Wow, Julie, that is a lot of stitches to knit!

Thanks for the 2 new bookmark patterns Sue and I do like the one you put together with the March clue pattern. 

JanetLee, it is good you have the tractor for doing the big vegetable garden. It is still a lot of work I am sure. And that is why I am happy with my 5 little raised garden boxes Of course you get lots more goodies for canning and eating! 

Welcome Pammie. These bookmarks really are fun to do and pretty instant gratification.

Bev, glad you had a good and relaxing time with your friends.

Tanya, that sounds like an interesting use for the bookmark. I will look forward to see what you did to make it into a pencil holder.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thank you Julie, Dell. Barbara, Tanya, Norma, Sue for your kind words about my black diamond lace bookmark. I must do a few more to give as gifts, since I seem to be using the 3 I made.
> 
> I like your idea of hanging the bookmarks on your decorative rack, Sue. The Flourish pattern is so pretty.
> 
> ...


It certainly is a lot!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi Pammie, great to see you join in.

Sue


pammie1234 said:


> I am in need of some quick knits other than dishcloths. I think I'll get started on one today!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, I can't take credit for the Irish Creme Chocolate cheesecake. I think it was DeEtta.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Joyce, your easy lace bookmark looks great
> 
> Sue, that Irish Creme Chocolate Cheesecake sounds wonderful. Your afghan sections look great.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am trying to get caught up on current Clue for LilyGo's Enchanted Rose MKAL. I didn't get much done this afternoon, as my oldest daughter, Jennifer, came by as her DH and two children went to New York for the weekend. Then Kat and her family came by as they had come down here to go to our used bookstore. I don't know whether MacKay's are to be found anywhere other than in the DC area, but they have loads of books. I love going there as do the GKs. Anyway two of my bookmarks found new homes, with Jennnifer and with GD Alexandra. She got the one knit with the leftover yarn from her socks. I gave Flourish to GS but he left it behind in our basement. Maybe he will get it at a later date. I had planned hanging it in my bedroom but he took a fancy to it. I think I will keep knitting these as I have planned recipients for a couple of them.

Sue


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I don't know whether MacKay's are to be found anywhere other than in the DC area, but they have loads of books. I love going there as do the GKs.
> 
> Sue


If you are referring to Edward McKay's used books, there are 2 of them in my area. In fact, I just went to the one in Winston-Salem today and got a couple of terrific books. Also got a generous store credit for 3 DVD's I didn't want to keep. Yippee! Never know what I may find there, but always manage to find lots of interesting things. The stores here have books, movies (DVD's), music in a couple of formats, and other do-dads and gadgets that pertain to books and movies. Fun place!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

My girlfriend and I had a fun day yesterday. We went to the annual Spider Market, reflective of weaving, not arachnids. Our local guild puts it on every year, in part as a fund raiser for the guild. Heavenly, heavenly things. There were many handwoven rugs, purses and shawls, beaded necklaces and earrings, a WHOLE table of Temari - why didn't I take a picture? Used items, books, inkle woven straps. 

My small haul is in the picture below. The cardboard loom was only $5 and they make them for school projects and came with some balls of yarn; a crocheted hair scrunchie - both for my GD. The beautiful handwoven small bag is for my girlfriend's birthday and made by a woman who is a very gifted weaver and was a frequent contributor to Handwoven Magazine. The onesie and socks were just too cute to resist for a grand niece due to arrive soon. The last is a ruler that measures knitting gauge. Couldn't pass that up for only a dollar. So nice to be in a room of beautiful things with people who love their craft.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like the same store, although I have never heard the Edward name. We have been going there since our oldest daughter was in college over twenty years ago. I could spend forever looking at the books there, and like the bin outside of free books they haven't bought.

Sue


JoyceinNC said:


> If you are referring to Edward McKay's used books, there are 2 of them in my area. In fact, I just went to the one in Winston-Salem today and got a couple of terrific books. Also got a generous store credit for 3 DVD's I didn't want to keep. Yippee! Never know what I may find there, but always manage to find lots of interesting things. The stores here have books, movies (DVD's), music in a couple of formats, and other do-dads and gadgets that pertain to books and movies. Fun place!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sounds like a fun day. You have a nice haul there.

Sue



Babalou said:


> My girlfriend and I had a fun day yesterday. We went to the annual Spider Market, reflective of weaving, not arachnids. Our local guild puts it on every year, in part as a fund raiser for the guild. Heavenly, heavenly things. There were many handwoven rugs, purses and shawls, beaded necklaces and earrings, a WHOLE table of Temari - why didn't I take a picture? Used items, books, inkle woven straps.
> 
> My small haul is in the picture below. The cardboard loom was only $5 and they make them for school projects and came with some balls of yarn; a crocheted hair scrunchie - both for my GD. The beautiful handwoven small bag is for my girlfriend's birthday and made by a woman who is a very gifted weaver and was a frequent contributor to Handwoven Magazine. The onesie and socks were just too cute to resist for a grand niece due to arrive soon. The last is a ruler that measures knitting gauge. Couldn't pass that up for only a dollar. So nice to be in a room of beautiful things with people who love their craft.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Pages and pages to get caught up on 

JanetLee, good news that you have worms, lol!

Lovely color Julie. And such fast knitting 

Nice bookmark Barbara. That perle cotton looks like a great option. And I see in a later post that you had a nice day 

Sue, your afghan blocks are great. I especially like the cube pattern (bottom half). 12 inches is close. Thanks for the new bookmark pattern links.

Re: counting stitches - something I do not do but for Dancing Bees I needed to find out how much yarn I would need for the border. So I counted - as modified I will have about 40,000 in the border alone. I have done less than eight thousand so far.

Love the PIGS acronym. It goes up there with SABLE - stash acquired beyond life expectancy.

The helo is at her new home until we build a hangar of our own. Long day but glad she will be closer. Turns out the hangar owner's son was a helicopter engineer many moons ago.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I am trying to get caught up on current Clue for LilyGo's Enchanted Rose MKAL. I didn't get much done this afternoon, as my oldest daughter, Jennifer, came by as her DH and two children went to New York for the weekend. Then Kat and her family came by as they had come down here to go to our used bookstore. I don't know whether MacKay's are to be found anywhere other than in the DC area, but they have loads of books. I love going there as do the GKs. Anyway two of my bookmarks found new homes, with Jennnifer and with GD Alexandra. She got the one knit with the leftover yarn from her socks. I gave Flourish to GS but he left it behind in our basement. Maybe he will get it at a later date. I had planned hanging it in my bedroom but he took a fancy to it. I think I will keep knitting these as I have planned recipients for a couple of them.
> 
> Sue


My purple/pink one's are earmarked for my DGD- but I need a more boyish one for DGS- I'll know when I see the right one!
I can think of lots of people to give them to!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> My girlfriend and I had a fun day yesterday. We went to the annual Spider Market, reflective of weaving, not arachnids. Our local guild puts it on every year, in part as a fund raiser for the guild. Heavenly, heavenly things. There were many handwoven rugs, purses and shawls, beaded necklaces and earrings, a WHOLE table of Temari - why didn't I take a picture? Used items, books, inkle woven straps.
> 
> My small haul is in the picture below. The cardboard loom was only $5 and they make them for school projects and came with some balls of yarn; a crocheted hair scrunchie - both for my GD. The beautiful handwoven small bag is for my girlfriend's birthday and made by a woman who is a very gifted weaver and was a frequent contributor to Handwoven Magazine. The onesie and socks were just too cute to resist for a grand niece due to arrive soon. The last is a ruler that measures knitting gauge. Couldn't pass that up for only a dollar. So nice to be in a room of beautiful things with people who love their craft.


That is great Barbara- and that you had such a good day with your friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Pages and pages to get caught up on
> 
> JanetLee, good news that you have worms, lol!
> 
> ...


Thank you Melanie- I am not really fast, just put time in, and not trying to hold down a job in the way that you have to!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> My girlfriend and I had a fun day yesterday. We went to the annual Spider Market, reflective of weaving, not arachnids. Our local guild puts it on every year, in part as a fund raiser for the guild. Heavenly, heavenly things. There were many handwoven rugs, purses and shawls, beaded necklaces and earrings, a WHOLE table of Temari - why didn't I take a picture? Used items, books, inkle woven straps.
> 
> My small haul is in the picture below. The cardboard loom was only $5 and they make them for school projects and came with some balls of yarn; a crocheted hair scrunchie - both for my GD. The beautiful handwoven small bag is for my girlfriend's birthday and made by a woman who is a very gifted weaver and was a frequent contributor to Handwoven Magazine. The onesie and socks were just too cute to resist for a grand niece due to arrive soon. The last is a ruler that measures knitting gauge. Couldn't pass that up for only a dollar. So nice to be in a room of beautiful things with people who love their craft.


Good for you--a fun day and a great haul--can't beat that!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> Pages and pages to get caught up on
> 
> The helo is at her new home until we build a hangar of our own. Long day but glad she will be closer. Turns out the hangar owner's son was a helicopter engineer many moons ago.


Nice that your baby is closer--& "Ain't it a small world?"


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Welcome Pam--jump right in, the "water" is fine here!

On a different note--sure wish we had a used book store near here--I'm a bookaholic--always looking for new paperbacks that the library doesn't stock - the hardcovers I'll check out from the library; & grabbing any used I can find by the authors I follow, plus getting ebooks!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Julie, I went to market yesterday and we got all our work done last night. So we didn't clean or shop today. We had someone in for lunch we have been trying to get together with for a long time. We had a marvelous time, talking and laughing. Their 4 children love to play with the toys our kids played with when they were young.


That sounds a lovely day :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I am trying to get caught up on current Clue for LilyGo's Enchanted Rose MKAL. I didn't get much done this afternoon, as my oldest daughter, Jennifer, came by as her DH and two children went to New York for the weekend. Then Kat and her family came by as they had come down here to go to our used bookstore. I don't know whether MacKay's are to be found anywhere other than in the DC area, but they have loads of books. I love going there as do the GKs. Anyway two of my bookmarks found new homes, with Jennnifer and with GD Alexandra. She got the one knit with the leftover yarn from her socks. I gave Flourish to GS but he left it behind in our basement. Maybe he will get it at a later date. I had planned hanging it in my bedroom but he took a fancy to it. I think I will keep knitting these as I have planned recipients for a couple of them.
> 
> Sue


That is another lovely sounding day, Sue
:sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Babalou said:


> My girlfriend and I had a fun day yesterday. We went to the annual Spider Market, reflective of weaving, not arachnids. Our local guild puts it on every year, in part as a fund raiser for the guild. Heavenly, heavenly things. There were many handwoven rugs, purses and shawls, beaded necklaces and earrings, a WHOLE table of Temari - why didn't I take a picture? Used items, books, inkle woven straps.
> 
> My small haul is in the picture below. The cardboard loom was only $5 and they make them for school projects and came with some balls of yarn; a crocheted hair scrunchie - both for my GD. The beautiful handwoven small bag is for my girlfriend's birthday and made by a woman who is a very gifted weaver and was a frequent contributor to Handwoven Magazine. The onesie and socks were just too cute to resist for a grand niece due to arrive soon. The last is a ruler that measures knitting gauge. Couldn't pass that up for only a dollar. So nice to be in a room of beautiful things with people who love their craft.


Barbara, another lovely sounding day

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Pages and pages to get caught up on
> 
> JanetLee, good news that you have worms, lol!
> 
> ...


Speaking of 'SABLE' --> That's what I'm trying to do with the crocheted Pineapple, knitting, and tatting patterns. I'll eventually get to the other 11-12 pages of crocheted pineapple on Ravelry, etc. :sm24: :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Except for summer-flies and maudie...I've checked the whole list to verify "free" listings. I had a direct link for a download link (which I left off THIS list for those who don't like to download immediately):
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glitz-at-the-ritz
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/echo-flower-shawl
http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring09/PATTflitfloat.php
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/summer-flies
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/maudie
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/delovely-shawlette---updated-version

This isn't a request for download and sending to my gmail...I have a good amount of charge on my portable device...and no memory errors due to overwork. :sm24:

I think I'll delete page 9 of my pineapple search and work on the other, remaining, part of the lists. :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Except for summer-flies and maudie...I've checked the whole list to verify "free" listings. I had a direct link for a download link (which I left off THIS list for those who don't like to download immediately):
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glitz-at-the-ritz
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/echo-flower-shawl
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring09/PATTflitfloat.php
> ...


 :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Except for summer-flies and maudie...I've checked the whole list to verify "free" listings. I had a direct link for a download link (which I left off THIS list for those who don't like to download immediately):
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glitz-at-the-ritz
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/echo-flower-shawl
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring09/PATTflitfloat.php
> ...


Some very nice patterns here Karen. Thanx for sending them. Am particularly favorable to the Knitty scarf and the Maudie socks. Have been thinking summer scarves and socks lately.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are a couple more bookmarks. The first one only has written instructions,, but it looks quick and easy with just a couple of rows of pattern repeat for the body, then a couple more rows for finishing. Says it only takes about an hour to knit

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/just-one-more-page

The second one is another one by Library Leigh, with a nice Lacey pattern, from one of Barbara Walker's book. I really like the look of this one. Just have to find the time to knit it.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinwheels-lace-bookmark

We are about half way through this session. I still have a few more patterns to post, and hope that you have been enjoying these fun little projects.

Sue


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Except for summer-flies and maudie...I've checked the whole list to verify "free" listings. I had a direct link for a download link (which I left off THIS list for those who don't like to download immediately):
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glitz-at-the-ritz
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/echo-flower-shawl
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring09/PATTflitfloat.php
> ...


Thanks for the links, Karen. Some pretty things and tempting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple more bookmarks. The first one only has written instructions,, but it looks quick and easy with just a couple of rows of pattern repeat for the body, then a couple more rows for finishing. Says it only takes about an hour to knit
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/just-one-more-page
> 
> ...


I am enjoying it. Thank you so much, Sue.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am enjoying it. Thank you so much, Sue.


And from me, too, Sue, I have four made, now, apart from the beads, having to wait till I can get to the emporium.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--doesn't the first one look a lot like the first one we did with lacey diamonds?

The second one has a nice rhythmic feel to it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sounds like a great day with great finds. Win Win!



Babalou said:


> My girlfriend and I had a fun day yesterday. We went to the annual Spider Market, reflective of weaving, not arachnids. Our local guild puts it on every year, in part as a fund raiser for the guild. Heavenly, heavenly things. There were many handwoven rugs, purses and shawls, beaded necklaces and earrings, a WHOLE table of Temari - why didn't I take a picture? Used items, books, inkle woven straps.
> 
> My small haul is in the picture below. The cardboard loom was only $5 and they make them for school projects and came with some balls of yarn; a crocheted hair scrunchie - both for my GD. The beautiful handwoven small bag is for my girlfriend's birthday and made by a woman who is a very gifted weaver and was a frequent contributor to Handwoven Magazine. The onesie and socks were just too cute to resist for a grand niece due to arrive soon. The last is a ruler that measures knitting gauge. Couldn't pass that up for only a dollar. So nice to be in a room of beautiful things with people who love their craft.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

I have been going on about the Dancing Bees border so thought I would share a photo of it. Not blocked, just pinned. This one will sit for a while as I have clue 2 of Lily Go's Enchanted Rose to complete.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lots of lovely choices :sm24:



kaixixang said:


> Except for summer-flies and maudie...I've checked the whole list to verify "free" listings. I had a direct link for a download link (which I left off THIS list for those who don't like to download immediately):
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/glitz-at-the-ritz
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/echo-flower-shawl
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEspring09/PATTflitfloat.php
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the additions! With all the yard work I have not been doing much knitting. But I really want to get some of these made!



britgirl said:


> Here are a couple more bookmarks. The first one only has written instructions,, but it looks quick and easy with just a couple of rows of pattern repeat for the body, then a couple more rows for finishing. Says it only takes about an hour to knit
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/just-one-more-page
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You have been busy with them.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> And from me, too, Sue, I have four made, now, apart from the beads, having to wait till I can get to the emporium.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Actually I was thinking the second one was similar, just a different pattern. I thought the first was different with the two sets of yarnovers.

I was thinking of maybe doing the first one with one of the bonbons.

I really like the second one as it is nice and lacey.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Sue--doesn't the first one look a lot like the first one we did with lacey diamonds?
> 
> The second one has a nice rhythmic feel to it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

H


Normaedern said:


> I am enjoying it. Thank you so much, Sue.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Actually I was thinking the second one was similar, just a different pattern. I thought the first was different with the two sets of yarnovers.
> 
> I was thinking of maybe doing the first one with one of the bonbons.
> 
> ...


Hmm? did I confuse which was which as I sped thru it all?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Barbara--what a great sounding day. would sure love have been there with you. this white stuff is way beyond tolerable now and a great craft fair with high end work and lots of cheap stuff sounds perfect. 

Melanie--your Dancing Bee is beautiful and being done so beautifully. Lots of time but you will be quite proud when it is finished.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> I have been going on about the Dancing Bees border so thought I would share a photo of it. Not blocked, just pinned. This one will sit for a while as I have clue 2 of Lily Go's Enchanted Rose to complete.


It is very pretty. Well worth all the effort :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Barbara--what a great sounding day. would sure love have been there with you. this white stuff is way beyond tolerable now and a great craft fair with high end work and lots of cheap stuff sounds perfect.
> 
> Melanie--your Dancing Bee is beautiful and being done so beautifully. Lots of time but you will be quite proud when it is finished.


You would have loved it, Tanya, wish you could have been there. One of the many things I love about my knitting buddy is that she never gets impatient looking at things. Makes it very nice to wander through shops with her.

And, yes, Melanie, Dancing Bees is coming along beautifully. Thanks for the preview.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Thanks for the links Karen. Especially like the echo & glitz shawls.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> I have been going on about the Dancing Bees border so thought I would share a photo of it. Not blocked, just pinned. This one will sit for a while as I have clue 2 of Lily Go's Enchanted Rose to complete.


Gorgeous!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> Here are a couple more bookmarks. The first one only has written instructions,, but it looks quick and easy with just a couple of rows of pattern repeat for the body, then a couple more rows for finishing. Says it only takes about an hour to knit
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/just-one-more-page
> 
> ...


Thanks for a couple more beauties.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I think that I have learned how to clear the memory error this portable gets after a major download session.

After deleting all downloaded files transmitted via emails I have to clear the ES File Explorer 'buffer'. It's like dumping the 'cookies' on a Desktop computer. :sm24:


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Thanks for the links Karen. Especially like the echo & glitz shawls.


I found out that only one was a pay-for item. It was one of the two that I couldn't view before I sent the links.

I don't think anyone will fault me for trying to proof the majority. <<G>>


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have been going on about the Dancing Bees border so thought I would share a photo of it. Not blocked, just pinned. This one will sit for a while as I have clue 2 of Lily Go's Enchanted Rose to complete.


Good work, Melanie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> You have been busy with them.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24: I do knit a lot each day, on average.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is Just One More Page Bookmark. I used one of the BonBon metallics. It lays very flat, without blocking. I am not sure if that is because of the yarn, or because it is knit primarily in garter stitch.know if that is because it is primarily garter stitch other then the yarnovers in the middle, which are hard to see, probably because of the darkness of the yarn. I am really quite pleased with it. I am not sure if I would even try to block it. I don't think it is necessary. This did take a little over an hour to knit. I added a double yarnover near the end of the finishing, through which I was able slot a tassel.

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is Just One More Page Bookmark. I used one of the BonBon metallics. It lays very flat, without blocking. I am not sure if that is because of the yarn, or because it is knit primarily in garter stitch.know if that is because it is primarily garter stitch other then the yarnovers in the middle, which are hard to see, probably because of the darkness of the yarn. I am really quite pleased with it. I am not sure if I would even try to block it. I don't think it is necessary. This did take a little over an hour to knit. I added a double yarnover near the end of the finishing, through which I was able slot a tassel.
> 
> Sue


I would say it is the garter stitch keeping it flat. My 2 metallic bonbons both curled as well as the one done in mercerized cotton. I used a stiffener on 2 of them and they are drying quite well. Will not do that with on that I will sew into a tube.

FYI, Craftsy has a bunch of the bon bon sets on sale now, just not metallic ones. Not sure LionBrand is still making them and have not taken the time to check. But they do come in about 5 or 6 different packages and are so good for this kind of project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> You would have loved it, Tanya, wish you could have been there. One of the many things I love about my knitting buddy is that she never gets impatient looking at things. Makes it very nice to wander through shops with her.
> 
> And, yes, Melanie, Dancing Bees is coming along beautifully. Thanks for the preview.


Well maybe one day a southwestern trip would work if I keep on working (lol)

Great to have a like-minded buddy to do share these experiences. I tend to do them alone and always find people with whom to talk, but it is not the same as going with a good friend.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, you are so right about the joys of working less. I love how I can arrange the schedule when needed. Picking up a church may just crunch the photo time abit. But on Thurs when I got the cranes, I got a tons of pictures and it was a busy, busy cleaning day. I just take my camera along. 

Thanks, all. It was a bit to get it all ready, but what a wonderful relaxing time we had.

Sorry, DeEtta, for missing your Irish Creme Chocolate Cheese Cake. Yum. 

Barbara, sounds as if you and your girlfriend had a blast at the Spider market. 

Yay, Melanie, for the helo being closer! Means more time in the air.  Lovely Dancing Bees. 

Karen, I love the Delovely Shawette.

Thanks for more bookmarks. 

Sue, thanks for more bookmarks.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I just take my camera along.


I have a belly dance friend who carries her zills (finger cymbals) everywhere. Just in case, lol!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> I have a belly dance friend who carries her zills (finger cymbals) everywhere. Just in case, lol!


May be a silly question given all your busyness, but you haven't mentioned your belly dancing for quite some time. Are you doing any these days?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Looking great, Sue.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have been going on about the Dancing Bees border so thought I would share a photo of it. Not blocked, just pinned. This one will sit for a while as I have clue 2 of Lily Go's Enchanted Rose to complete.


To my surprise, I recognize this border and have actually worked it before. Now I really, fully understand all your comments. But it is beautiful once blocked -- so hang in there.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue, glad all your bookmarks are finding good homes. That used bookstore sounds like a fun place to explore and get good bargains.

Barbara, what a fun day you had and a nice haul as well! That handwoven bag is gorgeous.

Melanie, congratulations on getting your helicopter to its new home, close by. 

Karen, thanks for all the free patterns. I already had the summer flies one in my library and I added the socks.

Love the new bookmark patterns Sue. I really like the bead they used on the red lacy one.
Your version of the Just One More Page turned out super. 
I do want to do a few more, but now I am doing nupps again - trying to finish the March section of Toni's Estonian scarf.

Beautiful work on that DB border Melanie. You're are doing such an excellent job with it. What a wonderful shawl this will be.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sue--doesn't the first one look a lot like the first one we did with lacey diamonds?
> 
> The second one has a nice rhythmic feel to it.


I was just thinking the same about the second one - looks rather familiar! NOT a criticism as I'm really grateful to you for finding all the patterns and encouraging us to try them :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> I have been going on about the Dancing Bees border so thought I would share a photo of it. Not blocked, just pinned. This one will sit for a while as I have clue 2 of Lily Go's Enchanted Rose to complete.


Sorry, must have finger trouble, post is below!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

That looks amazing! What an interesting border to add to a lovely shawl - re Miss Melbas dancing bees.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Just need to get here more frequently but will do my best to address the posts.
Melanie ,good news re Helo and a prospective engineer to boot .Beautiful DB .You may feel it is slow going but it will be worth all the effort .
Bev, hope the jobs keep arriving but that they don't intrude on your photography .
Barbara,lucky shopping at the market and a bonus being accompanied by a good friend .
Julie ,the gansey takes some knitting but you have the basis so will it be easy for you . 
Karen,thank you for your efforts .
Janet Lee ,how are the worms ? Sounds a nasty condition haha .
Caryn,hope your dad has got over what was ailing him and that news of your parents is good.
I know I have not caught everyone so apologise but will try to keep a better eye on things .
Sue ,many thanks for your efforts .I only managed one but have the patterns to refer back to .Unexpected visitors are good but it does put your schedules out ,speaking from experience .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just picked because it was another lacy one, for anyone who likes lace but doesn't want to repeat the same pattern. This was by a different designer than the original one. In fact I have a couple more to post by the same designer as yesterday's one. There are quite a few bookmarks out there, but I have only been picking out those which are free, of which there is a reasonable selection.

Sue


TNS said:


> I was just thinking the same about the second one - looks rather familiar! NOT a criticism as I'm really grateful to you for finding all the patterns and encouraging us to try them :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are two bookmarks. The first is a very simple one, evoking images of tree branched.. sorry it is not charted.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-bookmark

The second is another designed by Library Leigh. It is nice and lacy, but without the pointed edge of his other designs. Lots of diamonds in this one

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/diamonds-r-4-ever-lace-bookmark

I still have a few more to offer over the next couple of days, but might look a little farther. So far they are all from Revelry.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments on Dancing Bees. I think it will be around 48" across but as it is all scrunched up on the needles I really don't know. At the speed you knit DeEtta I imagine you would be done with this border in a week, lol. 

Tanya - not much belly dancing lately, although I do miss it. Every so often I find myself doing some hip drops or shimmies to a song on the radio. I am back in pole class however and have a couple of monster bruises to show for it, lol.

I was able to get Jan, Feb, and half of Mar done on Elizabeth's YOTexture this weekend. I am glad I changed to one color. Toni's March YOEL is in the queue but it has a gazillion nupps so not a work-while-cooking-dinner project. Only two rows done on Enchanted Rose but I did read half of a Harry Potter book so Sunday was not a total waste  

Hope all have a great day, Happy Spring!

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Just need to get here more frequently but will do my best to address the posts.
> Melanie ,good news re Helo and a prospective engineer to boot .Beautiful DB .You may feel it is slow going but it will be worth all the effort .
> Bev, hope the jobs keep arriving but that they don't intrude on your photography .
> Barbara,lucky shopping at the market and a bonus being accompanied by a good friend .
> ...


Ann, it is just when it is as repetitive as this one is, I do get a bit bored- my output has slowed considerably- but I am getting a few rows completed each day. It has been nice having the bookmarks in contrast.
You've not mentioned Hector for a while, is he settling down into maturity a bit?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are two bookmarks. The first is a very simple one, evoking images of tree branched.. sorry it is not charted.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-bookmark
> 
> ...


I seem to have a preference for diamonds- like the second one best- thanks so much for doing the searching for us, Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I should have mentioned a couple of days ago, I was talking to Shirley (Designer1234) she sends her love to all of us here- she is very busy with life- it has been a cold winter for Vancouver- but is working at adding material from the Lace Party to the Workshops.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Julie ,Repeats can be boring .I sometimes feel that with long scarves .You get to feel like packing it in .
Sue ,are you doing this next week too ?
Norma ,are you still running around after DH or is he almost running himself ?
Tanya. Hope it is warming up in your area .
Melanie ,did you say De Etta would get it done in a week ? More like an evening !Seems you have a good variety of interests .


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

[Until this Saturday/Sunday.

Sue


annweb said:


> Julie ,Repeats can be boring .I sometimes feel that with long scarves .You get to feel like packing it in .
> Sue ,are you doing this next week too ?
> Norma ,are you still running around after DH or is he almost running himself ?
> Tanya. Hope it is warming up in your area .
> Melanie ,did you say De Etta would get it done in a week ? More like an evening !Seems you have a good variety of interests .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

annweb said:


> Julie ,Repeats can be boring .I sometimes feel that with long scarves .You get to feel like packing it in .
> Sue ,are you doing this next week too ?
> Norma ,are you still running around after DH or is he almost running himself ?
> Tanya. Hope it is warming up in your area .
> Melanie ,did you say De Etta would get it done in a week ? More like an evening !Seems you have a good variety of interests .


Ann, I am still doing some running. He is going to see Dr on Friday to see if he can drive. Then he is on his own :sm24:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Oh dear, I just typed up a relatively long message and the system tossed it out. So, I'll come back later (working against the mail delivery clock here) and try again. Take care


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ,Repeats can be boring .I sometimes feel that with long scarves .You get to feel like packing it in .
> Sue ,are you doing this next week too ?
> Norma ,are you still running around after DH or is he almost running himself ?
> Tanya. Hope it is warming up in your area .
> Melanie ,did you say De Etta would get it done in a week ? More like an evening !Seems you have a good variety of interests .


 :sm24: Which is why I seldom knit a scarf now- unless I am doing it on commission!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Ann, I am still doing some running. He is going to see Dr on Friday to see if he can drive. Then he is on his own :sm24:


Glad it is only some running, Norma!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> Julie ,Repeats can be boring .I sometimes feel that with long scarves .You get to feel like packing it in .
> Sue ,are you doing this next week too ?
> Norma ,are you still running around after DH or is he almost running himself ?
> Tanya. Hope it is warming up in your area .
> Melanie ,did you say De Etta would get it done in a week ? More like an evening !Seems you have a good variety of interests .


Yes, Ann. We are getting warmer temps and lots of sun this week. Got everyone back on track at the job--even the roofer who sent his guys over to clean the snow off the roof today. By Wed the roof will be dry enough they can begin working. Yea!!!!!! Am seeing snow levels going down about 6" with the sun/wind these past 2 days and could walk to mail box in sandals and think shirt. Not warm enough to hang out dressed like this, but it sure feels good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Oh dear, I just typed up a relatively long message and the system tossed it out. So, I'll come back later (working against the mail delivery clock here) and try again. Take care


That's a bummer when that happens! :sm25: :sm24: Take Care, too!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Sue, you're doing a bang-up job supplying us with all the bookmark patterns. I can see them all being used in larger projects. :sm24: :sm24: 

Glad the weather is finally cooperating for you, Tanya. Nice to be able to get the construction going again.

Norma hope DH is able to drive after his checkup.

Melanie you must be a Gemini, with all your interests. :sm02: :sm02: 

Am concentrating on the red rooster blanket. Have half the center panels done. Have finer crochet thread lined up for more bookmarks--& hope to do a few more soon (have never knitted with such fine thread before--should get me in shape to knit with the wool lace yarn!) :sm01:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

wwwdel said:


> Sue, you're doing a bang-up job supplying us with all the bookmark patterns. I can see them all being used in larger projects. :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Glad the weather is finally cooperating for you, Tanya. Nice to be able to get the construction going again.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am keeping my fingers crossed!
:sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you. I am keeping my fingers crossed!
> :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I'll keep mine crossed, too.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

These are lovely! I remember seeing the design on the first one on an afghan I do believe, for a baby. Lovely design. I think they had added on little flowers at the ends of the stems.



britgirl said:


> Here are two bookmarks. The first is a very simple one, evoking images of tree branched.. sorry it is not charted.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/spring-bookmark
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Well, I have had a very busy two days. I dug up and transplanted 17 pine trees. And for once the row is fairly straight! I planted them on the south end of the property for future privacy, etc., from the road. No overhead lines, but still planted them in about 15 feet (according to DH) from the fence line. I also planted 54 yellow and 56 red onion sets. And 15 garlice cloves. Three short rows (think 18 inches each) of lettuce. And, finally planted 7 of the honeysuckle starts I had rooting in the kitchen window. Still have 8 more that don't have good roots yet. I put them along the new fence DH just put up for me yesterday. Each start is beside a fence post so they will have something to grow up. Also planted 15 castor beans in a hot box so when I finally get the garden planted I will have them to put around it to keep the moles, mice and golphers out. I have more seeds, so I will be planting them in rotation from now until garden planting time. I also dug out the center of an old stump and planted some spearmint. Now, what did I forget? Oh, dug out about 2 cubic yards of rocks (think really big rocks) out of my future garden area. Maybe 1/8 or so of that. I will just be doing the big rocks there for now and work at harvesting the smaller ones as I go along. While I was doing this some guy stopped out on the road to watch me. I don't know why, doesn't his wife help around the house? Not the first time that has happened! Such is life.

And now you know why I have not been getting a lot of knitting done! By the time I get in the house I am too tired and my hands are too achy to do much. But, it is supposed to rain tomorrow (sprinkling right now) so I doubt if I will spend much time outside!


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Janet Lea .you will soon have a stream of men admiring the beautiful garden you are creating then they will go home and instruct their wives to get cracking !
Norma ,hoping for good news from the Dr. Re driving .
De Etta ,that seems to happen to me also .The more I write the more chance there is of it disappearing .
Del,your blanket seems to be nearly done .
Tanya ,it is good news that the building work continues .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Janet Lee--what an amazing amount of work you got done. And planting already. Can you see my green eyed envy?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

DeEtta, sorry about your lost post. I just did the same thing.

Janet Lee, you have been a busy, busy girl.

Tanya, so glad that you're getting some warm weather. We are also and it's wonderful.

Got some photos of the cranes today. They have at least 2 eggs. I read up on the eggs. they are about 3.7 x 2.3 inches. I am a bit concerned with the water height. We had rains last night and today and the water has risen since they made their nest. I think the eggs are still out of water though.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, sorry about your lost post. I just did the same thing.
> 
> Janet Lee, you have been a busy, busy girl.
> 
> ...


How exciting seeing the birds tending their nest. Can barely see the top outline of the 2 eggs. Hopefully the eggs won't float away. Will be interesting to see how the birds handle all this water level.

Yes warmer weather is fabulous despite all the snow still here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, sorry about your lost post. I just did the same thing.
> 
> Janet Lee, you have been a busy, busy girl.
> 
> ...


Hoping the nest will be safe!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I didn't get online with the desktop computer because of thunderstorms and hail this morning. I got the new patterns and will email ASAP to myself. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

annweb said:


> Janet Lea .you will soon have a stream of men admiring the beautiful garden you are creating then they will go home and instruct their wives to get cracking !
> Norma ,hoping for good news from the Dr. Re driving .
> De Etta ,that seems to happen to me also .The more I write the more chance there is of it disappearing .
> Del,your blanket seems to be nearly done .
> Tanya ,it is good news that the building work continues .


Ann, that could be! But they could just not be comfortable with a woman doing this sort of work! The guy building a house up the road said it makes his eyes hurt to see some of the things I am doing! Women are not to be working that hard! I had to laugh at that one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Janet Lee--what an amazing amount of work you got done. And planting already. Can you see my green eyed envy?


I may be planting all ready, but you will have much warmer weather all summer than I will! My highs will barely be in the 70s.

And I am so very late getting the garlic in. I hope it will have enough time to grow properly.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Bev, more lovely photographs of the birds! And yes, can see the tops of the eggs. Hopefully they will stay out of the water. Will be interesting to see the newly hatched chicks. (Or whatever they are called.)


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I just finished ironing the seven dishtowels that I embroidered for my Auntie. These are large towels (32"x35") and of really nice heavy cotton (from India). My Mother used to embroider a lot of towel sets so we got in the habit of ordering 50 towels at a time from Colonial Patterns. The price had sky rocketed when I went to place the order a couple of months ago, but they are really, really nice to handle. 

My Aunt has a yellow kitchen so I'm hoping that these butterflies which seem a bit psychedelic will work for her. Her birthday isn't until June so, for once, I'm a bit ahead of the game. I probably should say that the variation in the background of the towels is due to lighting and the way they were folded. The towels are nice and white, the "X"s are a very dark brown with yellow daisies and green foliage. 

And today, I mailed off the wedding afghan -- so that one is out of my hair. 

Bev, love the nesting crane. Hopefully, water won't be a problem -- fingers crossed. JanetLee -- incredible yard work -- makes me realise how much more I should be doing, but it is still too early to really do much (or at least that is my excuse!!!) Hey, to everyone else.

PS -- have two bookmarks drying right now. I've fallen behind in my efforts, but maybe I can catch up soon. Right now, I'm going to tackle some of that huge pile of ironing. It, and me, is out of control.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

DeEtta, those butterflies are beautiful! Did you use the satin stitch on the wings? To me that one takes a lot of patience. But the beauty of it is worth the effort. Plus, if it is satin stitch, do you do the outline stitch on the edges to even it up? That is the way I learned to do it.

Where do you order the towels from? I made several sets as a child, teenager and young adult. Not so much in recent years. The towels that were in the LYS were not that good of a quality of cotton. 

I don't even have an ironing board any more. I gave it to Goodwill right before this last move. But, I still have my iron! Can always find a flat surface to pad with a towel or two and iron. That poor ironing board I had was very old, very rusty, and my goodness, the squeek when you opened it! I know, oil it, but that never happened!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Dell. I am glad you are enjoying them.

Sue


wwwdel said:


> Sue, you're doing a bang-up job supplying us with all the bookmark patterns. I can see them all being used in larger projects. :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Glad the weather is finally cooperating for you, Tanya. Nice to be able to get the construction going again.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad your weather is getting better and you are able to progress with the project. Ours has warmed up a little too.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Yes, Ann. We are getting warmer temps and lots of sun this week. Got everyone back on track at the job--even the roofer who sent his guys over to clean the snow off the roof today. By Wed the roof will be dry enough they can begin working. Yea!!!!!! Am seeing snow levels going down about 6" with the sun/wind these past 2 days and could walk to mail box in sandals and think shirt. Not warm enough to hang out dressed like this, but it sure feels good.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. Still have a few more.

I am afraid I haven't had time to get to either Toni or Elizabeth's March clues yet.

Sue


sisu said:


> Sue, glad all your bookmarks are finding good homes. That used bookstore sounds like a fun place to explore and get good bargains.
> 
> Barbara, what a fun day you had and a nice haul as well! That handwoven bag is gorgeous.
> 
> ...


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> DeEtta, those butterflies are beautiful! Did you use the satin stitch on the wings? To me that one takes a lot of patience. But the beauty of it is worth the effort. Plus, if it is satin stitch, do you do the outline stitch on the edges to even it up? That is the way I learned to do it.
> 
> Where do you order the towels from? I made several sets as a child, teenager and young adult. Not so much in recent years. The towels that were in the LYS were not that good of a quality of cotton.
> 
> I don't even have an ironing board any more. I gave it to Goodwill right before this last move. But, I still have my iron! Can always find a flat surface to pad with a towel or two and iron. That poor ironing board I had was very old, very rusty, and my goodness, the squeek when you opened it! I know, oil it, but that never happened!


JanetLee -- Yes, I did satin stitch on the wings, but did not do any outline stitching around them. The cotton was good enough to hold the stitches without distortion -- thank heavens. I've always hated doing satin stitch, but after doing those roses in January, I sucked it up and did these and frankly, am pleased with them and me. I guess enough practice brings improvement.

The website where I order the towels is:

www.colonialpatterns.com

Goodness, an ironing board is one of my basic essentials. I use one all the time for a variety of things. One of the things I love about the cabinets which my grandfather built into the house where my Mom lived before going into the care facility was a built-in ironing board in the kitchen. It looks like a kitchen cabinet, but when you open the top door, the board folds down. Inside the cabinet there are shelves for irons, spray bottles, etc. So very convenient and handy -- and best of all it can be put away when not needed without a lot of hassle. I have to leave my board up all the time because I don't have a closet where it can be stored. Good thing I have a room dedicated to sewing, etc -- that's the ironing boards home.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

DeEtta, those dish towels are beautiful with all those butterflies.

I have a couple of bookmarks still needing to be blocked.

Sue

Sue


Belle1 said:


> I just finished ironing the seven dishtowels that I embroidered for my Auntie. These are large towels (32"x35") and of really nice heavy cotton (from India). My Mother used to embroider a lot of towel sets so we got in the habit of ordering 50 towels at a time from Colonial Patterns. The price had sky rocketed when I went to place the order a couple of months ago, but they are really, really nice to handle.
> 
> My Aunt has a yellow kitchen so I'm hoping that these butterflies which seem a bit psychedelic will work for her. Her birthday isn't until June so, for once, I'm a bit ahead of the game. I probably should say that the variation in the background of the towels is due to lighting and the way they were folded. The towels are nice and white, the "X"s are a very dark brown with yellow daisies and green foliage.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev, beautiful pics. I could just make out the eggs. Hope the water will not reach them.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, sorry about your lost post. I just did the same thing.
> 
> Janet Lee, you have been a busy, busy girl.
> 
> ...


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

annweb said:


> Janet Lea .you will soon have a stream of men admiring the beautiful garden you are creating then they will go home and instruct their wives to get cracking !
> Norma ,hoping for good news from the Dr. Re driving .
> De Etta ,that seems to happen to me also .The more I write the more chance there is of it disappearing .
> Del,your blanket seems to be nearly done .
> Tanya ,it is good news that the building work continues .


I could wish the blanket was that far along! :sm01: The center panels are planned to be ~12 inches square, but they are slower going for me than I anticipate the rest will be. Plan to do the rest in the round in brioche. Once a center panel is done , I'll have to remember to post a pic. (red rooster on gold background, surrounded first by royal blue, then red, then gold, & finished off with another round of blue)


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Well, I have had a very busy two days. I dug up and transplanted 17 pine trees. And for once the row is fairly straight! I planted them on the south end of the property for future privacy, etc., from the road. No overhead lines, but still planted them in about 15 feet (according to DH) from the fence line. I also planted 54 yellow and 56 red onion sets. And 15 garlice cloves. Three short rows (think 18 inches each) of lettuce. And, finally planted 7 of the honeysuckle starts I had rooting in the kitchen window. Still have 8 more that don't have good roots yet. I put them along the new fence DH just put up for me yesterday. Each start is beside a fence post so they will have something to grow up. Also planted 15 castor beans in a hot box so when I finally get the garden planted I will have them to put around it to keep the moles, mice and golphers out. I have more seeds, so I will be planting them in rotation from now until garden planting time. I also dug out the center of an old stump and planted some spearmint. Now, what did I forget? Oh, dug out about 2 cubic yards of rocks (think really big rocks) out of my future garden area. Maybe 1/8 or so of that. I will just be doing the big rocks
> there for now and work at harvesting the smaller ones as I go along. While I was doing this some guy stopped out on the road to watch me. I don't know why, doesn't his wife help around the house? Not the first time that has happened! Such is life.
> 
> And now you know why I have not been getting a lot of knitting done! By the time I get in the house I am too tired and my hands are too achy to do much. But, it is supposed to rain tomorrow (sprinkling right now) so I doubt if I will spend much time outside!


My hat's off to you. My body aches in sympathy! But the mouth is watering in anticipation for you with the growing veggies!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, sorry about your lost post. I just did the same thing.
> 
> Janet Lee, you have been a busy, busy girl.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev. Can just barely see the tops of the eggs. Great pics.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I just finished ironing the seven dishtowels that I embroidered for my Auntie. These are large towels (32"x35") and of really nice heavy cotton (from India). My Mother used to embroider a lot of towel sets so we got in the habit of ordering 50 towels at a time from Colonial Patterns. The price had sky rocketed when I went to place the order a couple of months ago, but they are really, really nice to handle.
> 
> My Aunt has a yellow kitchen so I'm hoping that these butterflies which seem a bit psychedelic will work for her. Her birthday isn't until June so, for once, I'm a bit ahead of the game. I probably should say that the variation in the background of the towels is due to lighting and the way they were folded. The towels are nice and white, the "X"s are a very dark brown with yellow daisies and green foliage.
> 
> ...


They are very beautiful butterflies, DeEtta- what lovely work you do!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> I just finished ironing the seven dishtowels that I embroidered for my Auntie. These are large towels (32"x35") and of really nice heavy cotton (from India). My Mother used to embroider a lot of towel sets so we got in the habit of ordering 50 towels at a time from Colonial Patterns. The price had sky rocketed when I went to place the order a couple of months ago, but they are really, really nice to handle.
> 
> My Aunt has a yellow kitchen so I'm hoping that these butterflies which seem a bit psychedelic will work for her. Her birthday isn't until June so, for once, I'm a bit ahead of the game. I probably should say that the variation in the background of the towels is due to lighting and the way they were folded. The towels are nice and white, the "X"s are a very dark brown with yellow daisies and green foliage.
> 
> ...


Beautiful stitching. Thanks for sharing those pretty butterflies.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- Yes, I did satin stitch on the wings, but did not do any outline stitching around them. The cotton was good enough to hold the stitches without distortion -- thank heavens. I've always hated doing satin stitch, but after doing those roses in January, I sucked it up and did these and frankly, am pleased with them and me. I guess enough practice brings improvement.
> 
> The website where I order the towels is:
> 
> ...


I love the idea of an ironing board tucked into a cupboard- mine is an ordinary metal one that I picked up for $2.00 back in 1977 when I was first in Christchurch- it is far stouter than any you see now-a-days! It comes and goes as required.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, sorry about your lost post. I just did the same thing.
> 
> Janet Lee, you have been a busy, busy girl.
> 
> ...


Brilliant! Fingers crossed they make it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> I just finished ironing the seven dishtowels that I embroidered for my Auntie. These are large towels (32"x35") and of really nice heavy cotton (from India). My Mother used to embroider a lot of towel sets so we got in the habit of ordering 50 towels at a time from Colonial Patterns. The price had sky rocketed when I went to place the order a couple of months ago, but they are really, really nice to handle.
> 
> My Aunt has a yellow kitchen so I'm hoping that these butterflies which seem a bit psychedelic will work for her. Her birthday isn't until June so, for once, I'm a bit ahead of the game. I probably should say that the variation in the background of the towels is due to lighting and the way they were folded. The towels are nice and white, the "X"s are a very dark brown with yellow daisies and green foliage.
> 
> ...


They are lovely. She will love them :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

wow, what a lot of catching up I had to do. Lovely book marks everyone, beautiful butterflies, DeEtta. gansey progressing nicely, Julie and lots of interesting chat.
Janetleigh (sp?) my back aches at the thought of what you did in such a short time. I do all but the heaviest work (shifting big terracotta pots) in our very small garden while my husband does most of the cooking - a role reversal that has many of our neighbours scratching their heads. I prefer to be outdoors as much as I can.

Love the bird photos, Bev. Looks as if the eggs are being turned - do hope the water level doesn't rise any more.

Nice that the construction work will start again soon, Tanya.

Will be busy for the rest of the week - younger gs and his Mum coming to stay from tomorrow. We're in the middle of our birthday season so lots of comings and goings for a few weeks. Sun is shining today so it is the garden for me - feeding, weeding and mulching.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

JanetLea ,you show them .
Bev ,yes the eggs are visible and let's hope the eggs hatch successfully .
Linda ,I fear the cold promised will prevent me from doing anything outside .Lots of tidying to do in my plot .Enjoy time with your family .
Del ,I must have misunderstood or mixed up with my quick scan of the posts ????
Sue ,hope your DH and DD are better also that your condition has eased .
Late start for me to-day so better get ready for the day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

linda09 said:


> wow, what a lot of catching up I had to do. Lovely book marks everyone, beautiful butterflies, DeEtta. gansey progressing nicely, Julie and lots of interesting chat.
> Janetleigh (sp?) my back aches at the thought of what you did in such a short time. I do all but the heaviest work (shifting big terracotta pots) in our very small garden while my husband does most of the cooking - a role reversal that has many of our neighbours scratching their heads. I prefer to be outdoors as much as I can.
> 
> Love the bird photos, Bev. Looks as if the eggs are being turned - do hope the water level doesn't rise any more.
> ...


 :sm24: Thank you, Linda!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> JanetLea ,you show them .
> Bev ,yes the eggs are visible and let's hope the eggs hatch successfully .
> Linda ,I fear the cold promised will prevent me from doing anything outside .Lots of tidying to do in my plot .Enjoy time with your family .
> Del ,I must have misunderstood or mixed up with my quick scan of the posts ????
> ...


It is a bit nippy here too, Ann but sunny so I have done a couple of hours - inside now because I think it is going to rain. Wind is picking up too. Stay warm.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

So glad I came indoors, we are having a hail storm now. Brrrrrr!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Ann, that could be! But they could just not be comfortable with a woman doing this sort of work! The guy building a house up the road said it makes his eyes hurt to see some of the things I am doing! Women are not to be working that hard! I had to laugh at that one.


I have had so much of this kind of sexist stuff over the years. They ask me if it is my husband's business. They deal with me like I am some kind of wind up doll or an exotic experience for them. How many times they have said 'never saw a woman do this.' Often tell them they have just been gifted, or other times will say that I won't charge for the experience--this time!. Need to find humor to save your sanity at times. My daughter was once told, while buying concrete in Home Depot, that another customer approached her saying she had no business doing this--'her man' should be doing it!' And now that I am older, even when told I am the contractor on the job, they ask if I am a realtor--it is okay for a woman to do real estate but not build it. Even today there is such resistance in men to accept women empowering themselves an this is coupled with extreme cases of Cognitive Dissonance!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I may be planting all ready, but you will have much warmer weather all summer than I will! My highs will barely be in the 70s.
> 
> And I am so very late getting the garlic in. I hope it will have enough time to grow properly.


You must be very high up in altitude if your summers are so cool. Even in the mountains around here the afternoon temps will hit the high 90's the hottest part of the summer and days will most often be in the 80's. But San Francisco, at sea level, boasts those mild summer temps throughout.

Lots to learn about growing in this new climate region for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> I just finished ironing the seven dishtowels that I embroidered for my Auntie. These are large towels (32"x35") and of really nice heavy cotton (from India). My Mother used to embroider a lot of towel sets so we got in the habit of ordering 50 towels at a time from Colonial Patterns. The price had sky rocketed when I went to place the order a couple of months ago, but they are really, really nice to handle.
> 
> My Aunt has a yellow kitchen so I'm hoping that these butterflies which seem a bit psychedelic will work for her. Her birthday isn't until June so, for once, I'm a bit ahead of the game. I probably should say that the variation in the background of the towels is due to lighting and the way they were folded. The towels are nice and white, the "X"s are a very dark brown with yellow daisies and green foliage.
> 
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- Yes, I did satin stitch on the wings, but did not do any outline stitching around them. The cotton was good enough to hold the stitches without distortion -- thank heavens. I've always hated doing satin stitch, but after doing those roses in January, I sucked it up and did these and frankly, am pleased with them and me. I guess enough practice brings improvement.
> 
> The website where I order the towels is:
> 
> ...


Have always loved those built ins. As a child thought they were magical--don't ask why now. Visited a Shaker community once for a conference and got a tour in of all the buildings. One of the wonderful features were all the built-ins especially in the laundry/meeting room. A whole wall of doors that when opened had these pull out clothes dryer lines for indoor drying. Loved it. Find in early American homes there are lots of these little very clever/creative cubbies for storage of things. Today I still see designs for fold up/built-in sewing centers that include ironing boards.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are today's bookmark links.

First is a nice one for spring.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tulip-bookmark

Next is a nice lacy one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/links-of-lace-bookmark

The thing I particularly like about all these bookmarks is that they knit up quickly. I haven't been able to knit as many of them as I might like, but I am gradually getting together a stash of them. They really can be good as an impromptu gift, a nice "it's the thought that counts" type of gift, that could truly make someone's day. I have already give away three and the woman who drives me to jazzercise asked if she could have one. I have picked out one to give her tomorrow. I can see having one on the needles most of the time. I have already determined some favourites from the patterns whose links I have already posted. I have a couple more to post still. All of these up to now I have found on Ravelry. Later this week I will post a list of ones that I have found on free pattern sites. Some of these are links to blogs which take a little longer to research and that you can peruse at leisure. I am enjoying seeing all your pics.

Sue


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow JanetLee - amazing amount of yard work. You are sure to make your neighbors jealous (in a good way).

Thanks for the egg rolling photo Bev. 

Lovely tea towels DeEtta. Your embroidery is beautiful.

Enjoy 'birthday season' Linda 

My mother passed down her love of reading to me, but not her love of ironing, lol.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Well, I have had a very busy two days. I dug up and transplanted 17 pine trees. And for once the row is fairly straight! I planted them on the south end of the property for future privacy, etc., from the road. No overhead lines, but still planted them in about 15 feet (according to DH) from the fence line. I also planted 54 yellow and 56 red onion sets. And 15 garlice cloves. Three short rows (think 18 inches each) of lettuce. And, finally planted 7 of the honeysuckle starts I had rooting in the kitchen window. Still have 8 more that don't have good roots yet. I put them along the new fence DH just put up for me yesterday. Each start is beside a fence post so they will have something to grow up. Also planted 15 castor beans in a hot box so when I finally get the garden planted I will have them to put around it to keep the moles, mice and golphers out. I have more seeds, so I will be planting them in rotation from now until garden planting time. I also dug out the center of an old stump and planted some spearmint. Now, what did I forget? Oh, dug out about 2 cubic yards of rocks (think really big rocks) out of my future garden area. Maybe 1/8 or so of that. I will just be doing the big rocks there for now and work at harvesting the smaller ones as I go along. While I was doing this some guy stopped out on the road to watch me. I don't know why, doesn't his wife help around the house? Not the first time that has happened! Such is life.
> 
> And now you know why I have not been getting a lot of knitting done! By the time I get in the house I am too tired and my hands are too achy to do much. But, it is supposed to rain tomorrow (sprinkling right now) so I doubt if I will spend much time outside!


I'm worn out just reading about what you have been up to ???? My shoulders are still in no shape to do much of anything. ???? But I can knit a bit, shop online and read. Many are worse off.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I just finished ironing the seven dishtowels that I embroidered for my Auntie. These are large towels (32"x35") and of really nice heavy cotton (from India). My Mother used to embroider a lot of towel sets so we got in the habit of ordering 50 towels at a time from Colonial Patterns. The price had sky rocketed when I went to place the order a couple of months ago, but they are really, really nice to handle.
> 
> My Aunt has a yellow kitchen so I'm hoping that these butterflies which seem a bit psychedelic will work for her. Her birthday isn't until June so, for once, I'm a bit ahead of the game. I probably should say that the variation in the background of the towels is due to lighting and the way they were folded. The towels are nice and white, the "X"s are a very dark brown with yellow daisies and green foliage.
> 
> ...


Beautiful gift for your Auntie. She is sure to love them. As I recall she strongly hinted about getting some from you. You should get a huge thank you, too, for the beautiful wedding Afghan.

My plan for ironing is to get it done the week I wash. I know life doesn't always allow that. When I worked I would accumulate piles and dread the chore. DH took his shirts to the cleaners. I told him if he wanted clean shirts to wear, it was his only option.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Caryn. Still have a few more.
> 
> I am afraid I haven't had time to get to either Toni or Elizabeth's March clues yet.
> 
> Sue


I haven't either. I just finished Toni's January clue for the second time. Started making it in the bead version. After seeing pictures of others with nupps, I decided to redo it in a nupps and beads version. I'm doing better with Elizabeth's, just got done with February clues.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Great photos, Bev. I can see the crane's beak around the egg. They must deal with water levels all the time. Hope it doesn't affect the eggs.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Here are bookmarks 3 and 4. The light green one was done in Size 10 thread and the other was done with a scrap of leftover merino/silk. I think the thread bookmarks maybe more useful because they are much thinner than the wool ones, or at least this one which is fingering weight yarn. I changed the Diamond bookmark and put a longer tail and a tassel on it; also did 3 diamond repeats.

Barbara -- "ironing the day after wash" was a MUST when I grew up, but I find now that it gets ahead of me all the time. If you turn your back on it, it multiples I swear. But then things happen and all of a sudden a couple of pieces become a great pile. Like this last week, I dirtied 8 linen napkins when the girls were here and the 28 foot cotton table runner and that doesn't even take into consideration the normal stuff like pillowcases, and shirts. And then I had so much fun doing the embroidered towels, that I decided I'd like to do another set for a friend who has a thing about "frogs" for her birthday -- that means another 7 dishtowels to iron in preparation for stamping. And so it goes; and as if the truth wasn't obvious, I'd rather knit than iron so the pile grows. 

I can remember learning to iron. First I was "allowed" to do the flat pieces, then the pillow cases, and then work shirts and finally dress shirts and blouses. Mom always used boiled starch and sprinkled the ironing, tightly rolling each piece after it was sprinkled with water and placed it in a large heavy plastic bag. So when you ironed, you worked from the bag being careful to close the bag each time a piece was removed so that the other pieces didn't dry out. Today, I generally use spray starch unless I'm dealing with something exceptional and do sprinkle in advance -- although I did sprinkle the Auntie's dishtowels before ironing.

Strange thinking back about how as a child, we had our place in the household chores. I guess I should thank my Mom for having some good habits that have lasted a lifetime.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Well, I have had a very busy two days. I dug up and transplanted 17 pine trees. And for once the row is fairly straight! I planted them on the south end of the property for future privacy, etc., from the road. No overhead lines, but still planted them in about 15 feet (according to DH) from the fence line. I also planted 54 yellow and 56 red onion sets. And 15 garlice cloves. Three short rows (think 18 inches each) of lettuce. And, finally planted 7 of the honeysuckle starts I had rooting in the kitchen window. Still have 8 more that don't have good roots yet. I put them along the new fence DH just put up for me yesterday. Each start is beside a fence post so they will have something to grow up. Also planted 15 castor beans in a hot box so when I finally get the garden planted I will have them to put around it to keep the moles, mice and golphers out. I have more seeds, so I will be planting them in rotation from now until garden planting time. I also dug out the center of an old stump and planted some spearmint. Now, what did I forget? Oh, dug out about 2 cubic yards of rocks (think really big rocks) out of my future garden area. Maybe 1/8 or so of that. I will just be doing the big rocks there for now and work at harvesting the smaller ones as I go along. While I was doing this some guy stopped out on the road to watch me. I don't know why, doesn't his wife help around the house? Not the first time that has happened! Such is life.
> 
> And now you know why I have not been getting a lot of knitting done! By the time I get in the house I am too tired and my hands are too achy to do much. But, it is supposed to rain tomorrow (sprinkling right now) so I doubt if I will spend much time outside!


You have been very industrious! I hope you haven't overdone it, no need to explain the interruption to your knitting!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Beautiful gift for your Auntie. She is sure to love them. As I recall she strongly hinted about getting some from you. You should get a huge thank you, too, for the beautiful wedding Afghan.
> 
> My plan for ironing is to get it done the week I wash. I know life doesn't always allow that. When I worked I would accumulate piles and dread the chore. DH took his shirts to the cleaners. I told him if he wanted clean shirts to wear, it was his only option.


This conversation takes me back way too many years to count. Ironing my own clothes became my chore by age 11 or 12 I think. Not a favorite even then. When drip dry came out it was like heaven. My wardrobe emptied of all iron requiring items. Only knit wear from then on and till this day. The only use I ever had for an iron as an adult was for recaning chairs. The iron melted out the glue that held in the splines of the seats. After my fire in 1985 I was gifted 3 irons! Not being new, it was clear that such fire parties were the excuse to clean out cabinets of all useless items. It was like getting a bunch of American memorabilia for what purpose I never new. :sm09:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> DeEtta, sorry about your lost post. I just did the same thing.
> 
> Janet Lee, you have been a busy, busy girl.
> 
> ...


Your photos are really spectacular, and I love to see your cranes. We don't get them here, except when they get blown off course during flights further inland in Europe. I hope the nest stays safe.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> I just finished ironing the seven dishtowels that I embroidered for my Auntie. These are large towels (32"x35") and of really nice heavy cotton (from India). My Mother used to embroider a lot of towel sets so we got in the habit of ordering 50 towels at a time from Colonial Patterns. The price had sky rocketed when I went to place the order a couple of months ago, but they are really, really nice to handle.
> 
> My Aunt has a yellow kitchen so I'm hoping that these butterflies which seem a bit psychedelic will work for her. Her birthday isn't until June so, for once, I'm a bit ahead of the game. I probably should say that the variation in the background of the towels is due to lighting and the way they were folded. The towels are nice and white, the "X"s are a very dark brown with yellow daisies and green foliage.
> 
> ...


Your embroidered dish towels are going to make a special gift. They look lovely.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here are bookmarks 3 and 4. The light green one was done in Size 10 thread and the other was done with a scrap of leftover merino/silk. I think the thread bookmarks maybe more useful because they are much thinner than the wool ones, or at least this one which is fingering weight yarn. I changed the Diamond bookmark and put a longer tail and a tassel on it; also did 3 diamond repeats.
> 
> Barbara -- "ironing the day after wash" was a MUST when I grew up, but I find now that it gets ahead of me all the time. If you turn your back on it, it multiples I swear. But then things happen and all of a sudden a couple of pieces become a great pile. Like this last week, I dirtied 8 linen napkins when the girls were here and the 28 foot cotton table runner and that doesn't even take into consideration the normal stuff like pillowcases, and shirts. And then I had so much fun doing the embroidered towels, that I decided I'd like to do another set for a friend who has a thing about "frogs" for her birthday -- that means another 7 dishtowels to iron in preparation for stamping. And so it goes; and as if the truth wasn't obvious, I'd rather knit than iron so the pile grows.
> 
> ...


Love the lace bookmark. The border really offsets the lace beautifully.

Household chores were the way we were taught to work as well as develop specific survival skills. If done with kindness and attention also taught us to feel important and part of the family and prepared us for participating in community. Sounds like you had a good experience learning these habits and skills.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- Yes, I did satin stitch on the wings, but did not do any outline stitching around them. The cotton was good enough to hold the stitches without distortion -- thank heavens. I've always hated doing satin stitch, but after doing those roses in January, I sucked it up and did these and frankly, am pleased with them and me. I guess enough practice brings improvement.
> 
> The website where I order the towels is:
> 
> ...


Your built in ironing board cabinet sounds so useful. I just have a regular board nowadays but at home we just used a heatproof blanket and sheet on the big kitchen table so that's how I learnt to iron.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are today's bookmark links.
> 
> First is a nice one for spring.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Sue, I am enjoying this topic a lot. I do need to be able to get some beads though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Here are bookmarks 3 and 4. The light green one was done in Size 10 thread and the other was done with a scrap of leftover merino/silk. I think the thread bookmarks maybe more useful because they are much thinner than the wool ones, or at least this one which is fingering weight yarn. I changed the Diamond bookmark and put a longer tail and a tassel on it; also did 3 diamond repeats.
> 
> Barbara -- "ironing the day after wash" was a MUST when I grew up, but I find now that it gets ahead of me all the time. If you turn your back on it, it multiples I swear. But then things happen and all of a sudden a couple of pieces become a great pile. Like this last week, I dirtied 8 linen napkins when the girls were here and the 28 foot cotton table runner and that doesn't even take into consideration the normal stuff like pillowcases, and shirts. And then I had so much fun doing the embroidered towels, that I decided I'd like to do another set for a friend who has a thing about "frogs" for her birthday -- that means another 7 dishtowels to iron in preparation for stamping. And so it goes; and as if the truth wasn't obvious, I'd rather knit than iron so the pile grows.
> 
> ...


I had a similar introduction to ironing, with hankies coming first, along with tea towels, graduating to shirts- mum hated ironing, there was something that brought up an allergy- I put it off now as long as possible- ironing mostly just cottons. My pet hate is polycottons that develop 'corners' that are hard to iron out. I must get around to making a new ironing blanket to fit the ironing board- I'd rather knit any day.
Edit: your knitting is exquisite as always.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

I learned ironing much like everyone else--except the only sheets/pillow cases that got ironed were those for the guest room. I enjoyed doing the laundry, but the ironing not so much. Now the only ironing I do is when I'm sewing--make most of my own clothes. It seems if there's a style I like, it's in colors that are not to my liking--or if in colors that I like, the item doesn't fit. Can never find slacks that fit (just built weird!) :sm01: , so make all of them--except for sweats--and then still have to do some altering!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

It has never occurred to me to iron my pillowcases, lol! Maybe the duvet cover and related decorative pillow shams but the stuff no one sees... I have ironed drapes and anything that I make on my sewing machine but anyone here who sews knows that ironing is part of garment making. Sadly I have a closet full of pretty blouses that are all awaiting ironing. I do not have time in the mornings (not a morning person so no getting up early) but never think about what I am going to wear the night before so there they hang. 

I see Del is a sewer  You probably own a tailors ham or a sleeve roll, handy things.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> I learned ironing much like everyone else--except the only sheets/pillow cases that got ironed were those for the guest room. I enjoyed doing the laundry, but the ironing not so much. Now the only ironing I do is when I'm sewing--make most of my own clothes. It seems if there's a style I like, it's in colors that are not to my liking--or if in colors that I like, the item doesn't fit. Can never find slacks that fit (just built weird!) :sm01: , so make all of them--except for sweats--and then still have to do some altering!


It is a real problem that women just don't conform to the clothing industry standards. We are such problem creatures; what is to be done with us! :sm09:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you for the link, I will need to check them out.

Satin stitch has never been a favorite of mine either. But will do it in a pinch!

I have seen the ironing boards that fold up like that. I would not mind one, but my current house/closets would not support it. I will probably buy another one eventually. When I get back into quilting probably! So necessary then I have found.



Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- Yes, I did satin stitch on the wings, but did not do any outline stitching around them. The cotton was good enough to hold the stitches without distortion -- thank heavens. I've always hated doing satin stitch, but after doing those roses in January, I sucked it up and did these and frankly, am pleased with them and me. I guess enough practice brings improvement.
> 
> The website where I order the towels is:
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> My hat's off to you. My body aches in sympathy! But the mouth is watering in anticipation for you with the growing veggies!


Thanks! Not doing much today. Took DH to the airport early this morning. Have run the vacuum, have a load of laundry in and might get around to knitting in a bit. See how my hands feel. Plus I need to update a pattern for a lady who requested something a bit different in worsted weight.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Linda,

Yes, that is what it is like here also! I like doing the outside stuff and DH is a great cook! I still do the laundry and housecleaning though! And paying the bills!

I do save some of the heavier things for him to move/do, but not all that much. With him being gone so much with work, if I want it done, I do it myself.

JanetLee (don't feel bad, a lot of folks get it wrong.)



linda09 said:


> Janetleigh (sp?) my back aches at the thought of what you did in such a short time. I do all but the heaviest work (shifting big terracotta pots) in our very small garden while my husband does most of the cooking - a role reversal that has many of our neighbours scratching their heads. I prefer to be outdoors as much as I can.
> 
> .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just so I am not showing them my you-know-what when bending over! I am very careful about that! :sm12:



annweb said:


> JanetLea ,you show them .
> 
> .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have had so much of this kind of sexist stuff over the years. They ask me if it is my husband's business. They deal with me like I am some kind of wind up doll or an exotic experience for them. How many times they have said 'never saw a woman do this.' Often tell them they have just been gifted, or other times will say that I won't charge for the experience--this time!. Need to find humor to save your sanity at times. My daughter was once told, while buying concrete in Home Depot, that another customer approached her saying she had no business doing this--'her man' should be doing it!' And now that I am older, even when told I am the contractor on the job, they ask if I am a realtor--it is okay for a woman to do real estate but not build it. Even today there is such resistance in men to accept women empowering themselves an this is coupled with extreme cases of Cognitive Dissonance!


So true! But being a truck driver didn't seem to bother the men I worked around. If I could do the job that was what counted. And that included chaining up in a driving snow storm! Now that is not a fun project.

I have been know to say "and your point is?" when a man comes off with one of those "remarks". Some just don't have a clue. That is all right though. Keeps things interesting!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It is much the same from where we moved from. And yes, I can see mountains from all sides of the house. Not sure what the elevation is though. I guess I could check that sometime. We both prefer the cooler summers. After me growing up in Misery and him in Pennsylvania, we like it!



tamarque said:


> You must be very high up in altitude if your summers are so cool. Even in the mountains around here the afternoon temps will hit the high 90's the hottest part of the summer and days will most often be in the 80's. But San Francisco, at sea level, boasts those mild summer temps throughout.
> 
> Lots to learn about growing in this new climate region for you.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sue, thanks for the new bookmarks! Love them.

Miss Melba, yes, a lot to do, but worth it in the end. Yummy food with no additives!

Barbara, I know what you mean. I am taking the day off!

DeEtta, lovely bookmarks! Ah yes, sprinkling the ironing. Add aprons to your list. Had to iron way too many of those. Plus handkerchiefs. I really didn't like them. And I had to do all the shirts. My sister usually messed up the back yoke (probably on purpose) so I got those also. And putting the bag in the refrigerator after they were sprinkled until we could get to them. Way too many hours spent at that ironing board.

And do you remember pants stretchers? Those for fantastic for my step-father's work pants. Then all I had to iron was the upper portion and the pockets.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

DeEtta,
The butterflies are beautiful. Such a nice job. They will look nice in any kitchen.
Good luck with the ironing. I lost that battle long ago


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> So true! But being a truck driver didn't seem to bother the men I worked around. If I could do the job that was what counted. And that included chaining up in a driving snow storm! Now that is not a fun project.
> 
> I have been know to say "and your point is?" when a man comes off with one of those "remarks". Some just don't have a clue. That is all right though. Keeps things interesting!


I think most men know when they are trying to put a woman down. They just don't like getting caught as if they were so subtle. My current framer/general carpenter is one of the worst I have been around in a very long time. When I call him on something he says/does, he changes it and pretends he didn't say whatever the offending comment was. I am not sure how conscious he is of what he does or how absolutely embedded he is in a very macho culture. He is clearly not used to taking direction from a woman and it makes him feel very out of control so he constantly pushes back.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Here are bookmarks 3 and 4. The light green one was done in Size 10 thread and the other was done with a scrap of leftover merino/silk. I think the thread bookmarks maybe more useful because they are much thinner than the wool ones, or at least this one which is fingering weight yarn. I changed the Diamond bookmark and put a longer tail and a tassel on it; also did 3 diamond repeats.
> 
> Barbara -- "ironing the day after wash" was a MUST when I grew up, but I find now that it gets ahead of me all the time. If you turn your back on it, it multiples I swear. But then things happen and all of a sudden a couple of pieces become a great pile. Like this last week, I dirtied 8 linen napkins when the girls were here and the 28 foot cotton table runner and that doesn't even take into consideration the normal stuff like pillowcases, and shirts. And then I had so much fun doing the embroidered towels, that I decided I'd like to do another set for a friend who has a thing about "frogs" for her birthday -- that means another 7 dishtowels to iron in preparation for stamping. And so it goes; and as if the truth wasn't obvious, I'd rather knit than iron so the pile grows.
> 
> ...


I learned to iron exactly the same way. We had a gizmo with holes that fit into a soda bottle for sprinkling clothes before rolling them up in the refrigerator. I can remember one day, as an adult, I was ironing something and a girlfriend dropped by. She said "oh my gosh, your iron so beautifully". My grandmother didn't have us iron but we always had chores at the house, dusting, watering plants, etc. why was it fun at her house but hateful at home? Smart grandma. Of course, we didn't have electronic things then, just cards, board games, making doll clothes.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Sue, thanks for the new bookmarks! Love them.
> 
> Miss Melba, yes, a lot to do, but worth it in the end. Yummy food with no additives!
> 
> ...


JanetLee -- don't know how I forgot the aprons and hankies -- probably because I don't do them now. Fortunately, never had to do Dad's work pants -- he worked heavy construction so it didn't have to be done, but shirts did. That's where I learned to do shirts. Collar, back yoke, cuff, arms then work around the body, hang them up and button the top button to keep on hanger. Almost a mantra.

And Mel, your mention of putting the sprinkled ironing in the frig reminded me that if something happened and we didn't get the ironing done the next day, then into the freezer it went. I suspect because the bag was too big for the frig. Of course, you had to take it out the day before or morning before you were going to iron. Such marvelous memories. I hated dusting (still do), but learned to actually enjoy ironing. And I too have the hams and sleeve boards, but generally don't use them except when I'm actually sewing.

Ah nostalgia......


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

As I was breezing through the "Newest Topics", I stumbled across this one which has a link to a website that has what appears to be some easy online charting functionality. I didn't spend a lot of time looking at it, but suggest that it is worth the look-see.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-458174-1.html


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ann, thanks for asking about my parents. They are ok for now. 

Sue, I am so enjoying these little patterns and I am collecting them in my ravelry library. I am sure I will be doing more of them. They really do make sweet little quick gifts. 

Melanie, good progress on the texture scarf. I still haven't started that one yet. 
Happy Spring to you too. 

Julie, say hi back to Shirley. That is nice of her to be adding all the material from our gatherings to the workshops. It sure would make things easier to look up and go back to. 

Dell, bet that red rooster blanket is looking great. Hope to get to see your progress soon.

Norma, hope your dh got a good report and can drive again! 

Wow, JanetLee, you are quite a worker. It was in the 70s here today and my dh and I finally got outside to do some yard work, but nothing like you are doing! We turned over the soil in all the 5 raised beds. We had Austrian peas in them as a cover crop and they really did add to the soil- lots of earthworms too. Hope I can start planting some of the cold weather crops soon.
Pg 50


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Bev, what beautiful birds those cranes are. Fantastic pictures of them caring for the eggs.

DeEtta, what, cheerful, spring, butterflies and your embroidery is so beautiful. Your aunt will be so pleased. Yay, for getting the wedding afghan on its way. 
As for ironing, I was never very good at that task and still am not. I do my best with my cotton shirts, but if I need something done really nice it goes to the dry cleaner! That fold away ironing board is certainly clever. 

Linda, glad you are having a nice busy time with gardening and grandkids!

Nice going with your bookmarks De Etta. I like the extra repeat of the triangle lace one.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Oh yes, collar first, front yoke, upper sleeve, back yoke, upper sleeve, front yoke, then onto the sleeves, and then the body. And the cuffs before the sleeve. Had to be a certain order!



Belle1 said:


> JanetLee -- don't know how I forgot the aprons and hankies -- probably because I don't do them now. Fortunately, never had to do Dad's work pants -- he worked heavy construction so it didn't have to be done, but shirts did. That's where I learned to do shirts. Collar, back yoke, cuff, arms then work around the body, hang them up and button the top button to keep on hanger. Almost a mantra.
> 
> And Mel, your mention of putting the sprinkled ironing in the frig reminded me that if something happened and we didn't get the ironing done the next day, then into the freezer it went. I suspect because the bag was too big for the frig. Of course, you had to take it out the day before or morning before you were going to iron. Such marvelous memories. I hated dusting (still do), but learned to actually enjoy ironing. And I too have the hams and sleeve boards, but generally don't use them except when I'm actually sewing.
> 
> Ah nostalgia......


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As I was breezing through the "Newest Topics", I stumbled across this one which has a link to a website that has what appears to be some easy online charting functionality. I didn't spend a lot of time looking at it, but suggest that it is worth the look-see.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-458174-1.html


Thanks, looks interesting.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

sisu said:


> Wow, JanetLee, you are quite a worker. It was in the 70s here today and my dh and I finally got outside to do some yard work, but nothing like you are doing! We turned over the soil in all the 5 raised beds. We had Austrian peas in them as a cover crop and they really did add to the soil- lots of earthworms too. Hope I can start planting some of the cold weather crops soon.
> Pg 50


Thanks! Nothing so far today other than the early morning trip to the airport! And finally getting some knitting done on the shawl that is my current brain itch.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> As I was breezing through the "Newest Topics", I stumbled across this one which has a link to a website that has what appears to be some easy online charting functionality. I didn't spend a lot of time looking at it, but suggest that it is worth the look-see.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-458174-1.html


this is an interesting little design program. very simple with ability to add personal symbols. thanx, have it saved.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks so much for all your kind comments, Tanya, Julie, Janet Lee, Sue, Dell, Norma, Linda, Ann, Melanie, Barbara, TNS, and Caryn. Yes, we are hoping the nest will be ok. The wetlands is our towns storm drainage so when it rains there is a surge of water. I am sure the water is down some today. It is such a gift and blessing to be able to watch and capture some of their beauty.

DeEtta, lovely embroidered dish cloths. Love the colors.

My hats off to you, Tanya, for making your mark in your field.

Sue, more lovely bookmarks. Love the tulip one. Love your finished products.

My mother always ironed. I don't remember ironing at home, but I know I did a bit of it after I got married. I made Gary a shirt and it needed to be ironed. Sewing and ironing have gone by the wayside now(excepting Melanie, of course-and probably a few others). 

Thanks for that charting link, DeEtta.

I hope to finish the other side of the front on the vest. then the back. Join shoulders and add some ribbing on arms and neck. then I will be done.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much for all your kind comments, Tanya, Julie, Janet Lee, Sue, Dell, Norma, Linda, Ann, Melanie, Barbara, TNS, and Caryn. Yes, we are hoping the nest will be ok. The wetlands is our towns storm drainage so when it rains there is a surge of water. I am sure the water is down some today. It is such a gift and blessing to be able to watch and capture some of their beauty.
> 
> DeEtta, lovely embroidered dish cloths. Love the colors.
> 
> ...


Aaw, thank you Bev.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm not getting up to verify the exact title/pattern ... but there is one pattern so far that I've had to go up to an acrylic yarn to work. It had 4 sets of k3 tog separated by YO.

So far I'm getting along in it...the leaf pattern one is better if you just use the second leaf finish on ALL leaf tips. No twisting!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those look great, Belle.

We have been gone all day with a couple from Richmond that we met on our Rhine Christmas markets cruise a year ago. We all get on well together. We took them up to the George Washington National Masonic Memorial and had lunch at an Irish restaurant. Altogether had a very enjoyable day.

Sue.


Belle1 said:


> Here are bookmarks 3 and 4. The light green one was done in Size 10 thread and the other was done with a scrap of leftover merino/silk. I think the thread bookmarks maybe more useful because they are much thinner than the wool ones, or at least this one which is fingering weight yarn. I changed the Diamond bookmark and put a longer tail and a tassel on it; also did 3 diamond repeats.
> 
> Barbara -- "ironing the day after wash" was a MUST when I grew up, but I find now that it gets ahead of me all the time. If you turn your back on it, it multiples I swear. But then things happen and all of a sudden a couple of pieces become a great pile. Like this last week, I dirtied 8 linen napkins when the girls were here and the 28 foot cotton table runner and that doesn't even take into consideration the normal stuff like pillowcases, and shirts. And then I had so much fun doing the embroidered towels, that I decided I'd like to do another set for a friend who has a thing about "frogs" for her birthday -- that means another 7 dishtowels to iron in preparation for stamping. And so it goes; and as if the truth wasn't obvious, I'd rather knit than iron so the pile grows.
> 
> ...


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

MissMelba said:


> It has never occurred to me to iron my pillowcases, lol! Maybe the duvet cover and related decorative pillow shams but the stuff no one sees... I have ironed drapes and anything that I make on my sewing machine but anyone here who sews knows that ironing is part of garment making. Sadly I have a closet full of pretty blouses that are all awaiting ironing. I do not have time in the mornings (not a morning person so no getting up early) but never think about what I am going to wear the night before so there they hang.
> 
> I see Del is a sewer  You probably own a tailors ham or a sleeve roll, handy things.


Oh, yes, a ham--inherited from my Mom, & probably made by her; a sleeve board, but not a roll--use a rolled up towel if need be. I'm not a morning person myself; finally learned after moving away from home to hang up my clothes--less ironing! :sm02: ; & all of the clothes I sew don't require ironing as long as they're taken out of the dryer & hung up as soon as done. Either plan what to wear the next day so I don't have to dither, & usually have those items hung together--so it's just a matter of rotating through them!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

run4fittness said:


> Sue, thanks for the new bookmarks! Love them.
> 
> And do you remember pants stretchers? Those for fantastic for my step-father's work pants. Then all I had to iron was the upper portion and the pockets.


Oh, yeah, memories of sprinkled clothes in the fridge, & pants stretchers-- When we lived in the country, our closest neighbor still used those flat irons that had to be heated on the stove; the handle detached so one iron was heating while the other was in use. I was 8 when we moved away, to the first town I remember living in.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> As I was breezing through the "Newest Topics", I stumbled across this one which has a link to a website that has what appears to be some easy online charting functionality. I didn't spend a lot of time looking at it, but suggest that it is worth the look-see.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-458174-1.html


another (and this is the one I ended up using for first drafts--eventually making my own chart) is:

http://www.microrevolt.org


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Those look great, Belle.
> 
> We have been gone all day with a couple from Richmond that we met on our Rhine Christmas markets cruise a year ago. We all get on well together. We took them up to the George Washington National Masonic Memorial and had lunch at an Irish restaurant. Altogether had a very enjoyable day.
> 
> Sue.


That is nice you are still in touch with them. I was in a shop today and the man and I started talking. He asked where I was from and told him my last place before here was in VA. Then, it was where in VA. Then, it came down to he moved here from Vienna, VA. Small world.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Well, I had a MRI on my right shoulder on Sunday. Turns out I have torn bursa in that shoulder, subdeltoid bursitis, and no evidence of rotator cuff injury. The good news is that it isn't arthritis as the rheumatologist suspected. I imagine the left shoulder is the same as it feels the same. I'm a bit beside myself with the pain and if this is mild, I can't imagine what worse tears would be like. Also can't imagine what caused it other than the repetitive motion of weaving, as I am no mountain mover like JanetLee! I'm waiting to see what the next steps are and should talk to the dr tomorrow. It is hard to understand why the orthopedic shoulder didn't order a MRI back in November when this started. I can't takeibuprofen because of my colitis and it would probably help. I did find a topical anti-inflammatory that wouldn't affect my colitis and my primary care dr agreed it would help. The prescription is on order. Sorry about the detail, and I hesitate to even go into it much, but it is where I am right now. And dear Julie, it is worse now than when we saw each other. But, the next place I will be is in the hot tub....the only place I am pain free these days. Thanks for your kindness in "listening".


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Ann, thanks for asking about my parents. They are ok for now.
> 
> Sue, I am so enjoying these little patterns and I am collecting them in my ravelry library. I am sure I will be doing more of them. They really do make sweet little quick gifts.
> 
> ...


I will!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Well, I had a MRI on my right shoulder on Sunday. Turns out I have torn bursa in that shoulder, subdeltoid bursitis, and no evidence of rotator cuff injury. The good news is that it isn't arthritis as the rheumatologist suspected. I imagine the left shoulder is the same as it feels the same. I'm a bit beside myself with the pain and if this is mild, I can't imagine what worse tears would be like. Also can't imagine what caused it other than the repetitive motion of weaving, as I am no mountain mover like JanetLee! I'm waiting to see what the next steps are and should talk to the dr tomorrow. It is hard to understand why the orthopedic shoulder didn't order a MRI back in November when this started. I can't takeibuprofen because of my colitis and it would probably help. I did find a topical anti-inflammatory that wouldn't affect my colitis and my primary care dr agreed it would help. The prescription is on order. Sorry about the detail, and I hesitate to even go into it much, but it is where I am right now. And dear Julie, it is worse now than when we saw each other. But, the next place I will be is in the hot tub....the only place I am pain free these days. Thanks for your kindness in "listening".


Barbara -- hope your doctor will help layout a plan of action that will help. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Barbara -- hope your doctor will help layout a plan of action that will help. Good luck tomorrow.


Thanks, DeEtta. Me, too!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I pinned the 1st project with toothpicks...thanks to whoever came up with THAT first! Ecru #10 thread with 2mm DPN did that project. 1 inch per leaf...5 inches total.

2nd and 3rd pictures are front and back of the same project. Yarn size dictated only one repeat as it came to 7 inches.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> I pinned the 1st project with toothpicks...thanks to whoever came up with THAT first! Ecru #10 thread with 2mm DPN did that project. 1 inch per leaf...5 inches total.
> 
> 2nd and 3rd pictures are front and back of the same project. Yarn size dictated only one repeat as it came to 7 inches.


Lovely, Karen :sm24:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Linda,
> 
> Yes, that is what it is like here also! I like doing the outside stuff and DH is a great cook! I still do the laundry and housecleaning though! And paying the bills!
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm02:

Apart from when I stayed at home when the kids were at tiny, he has done a share of the housework too. He always looks to me to do the organising too. He still asks me what we are having to eat, although he is the cook - that drives me nuts but I am slowly training him out of that. He now comes with suggestions for the meals for the next few days and says, "Any thoughts?" So he is still asking for my approval. He is not the best decision maker but we have been married for 40 years so something must be working right. :sm02:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think most men know when they are trying to put a woman down. They just don't like getting caught as if they were so subtle. My current framer/general carpenter is one of the worst I have been around in a very long time. When I call him on something he says/does, he changes it and pretends he didn't say whatever the offending comment was. I am not sure how conscious he is of what he does or how absolutely embedded he is in a very macho culture. He is clearly not used to taking direction from a woman and it makes him feel very out of control so he constantly pushes back.


Do you ever feel like saying "Oh, poor baby" as if you were talking to a baby? Good grief.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks so much for all your kind comments, Tanya, Julie, Janet Lee, Sue, Dell, Norma, Linda, Ann, Melanie, Barbara, TNS, and Caryn. Yes, we are hoping the nest will be ok. The wetlands is our towns storm drainage so when it rains there is a surge of water. I am sure the water is down some today. It is such a gift and blessing to be able to watch and capture some of their beauty.
> 
> DeEtta, lovely embroidered dish cloths. Love the colors.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry to say I still iron - not because I enjoy it, I hasten to add. I don't do well with man made fabrics so wear a lot of cotton and linen which really needs to be ironed.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Those look great, Belle.
> 
> We have been gone all day with a couple from Richmond that we met on our Rhine Christmas markets cruise a year ago. We all get on well together. We took them up to the George Washington National Masonic Memorial and had lunch at an Irish restaurant. Altogether had a very enjoyable day.
> 
> Sue.


Nice way to spend a day. :sm01:


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, I had a MRI on my right shoulder on Sunday. Turns out I have torn bursa in that shoulder, subdeltoid bursitis, and no evidence of rotator cuff injury. The good news is that it isn't arthritis as the rheumatologist suspected. I imagine the left shoulder is the same as it feels the same. I'm a bit beside myself with the pain and if this is mild, I can't imagine what worse tears would be like. Also can't imagine what caused it other than the repetitive motion of weaving, as I am no mountain mover like JanetLee! I'm waiting to see what the next steps are and should talk to the dr tomorrow. It is hard to understand why the orthopedic shoulder didn't order a MRI back in November when this started. I can't takeibuprofen because of my colitis and it would probably help. I did find a topical anti-inflammatory that wouldn't affect my colitis and my primary care dr agreed it would help. The prescription is on order. Sorry about the detail, and I hesitate to even go into it much, but it is where I am right now. And dear Julie, it is worse now than when we saw each other. But, the next place I will be is in the hot tub....the only place I am pain free these days. Thanks for your kindness in "listening".


Pain is so debilitating. sorry you are suffering so, Barbara. I do hope that now you have a diagnosis something can be done to help.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> another (and this is the one I ended up using for first drafts--eventually making my own chart) is:
> 
> http://www.microrevolt.org


Tried this and it did not work. Is this a for fee program?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, I had a MRI on my right shoulder on Sunday. Turns out I have torn bursa in that shoulder, subdeltoid bursitis, and no evidence of rotator cuff injury. The good news is that it isn't arthritis as the rheumatologist suspected. I imagine the left shoulder is the same as it feels the same. I'm a bit beside myself with the pain and if this is mild, I can't imagine what worse tears would be like. Also can't imagine what caused it other than the repetitive motion of weaving, as I am no mountain mover like JanetLee! I'm waiting to see what the next steps are and should talk to the dr tomorrow. It is hard to understand why the orthopedic shoulder didn't order a MRI back in November when this started. I can't takeibuprofen because of my colitis and it would probably help. I did find a topical anti-inflammatory that wouldn't affect my colitis and my primary care dr agreed it would help. The prescription is on order. Sorry about the detail, and I hesitate to even go into it much, but it is where I am right now. And dear Julie, it is worse now than when we saw each other. But, the next place I will be is in the hot tub....the only place I am pain free these days. Thanks for your kindness in "listening".


I had an attack of bursitis in my shoulder years ago so know how extremely painful it can be. At that time we had a health food store run by a man who actually was into health. One day I asked him what he would suggest for the pain (never went to a doctor for a dx) and he knew what I was talking about. Magnesium was what he suggested, telling me to reverse the calc/mag formula I was taking. So I took an additional Mag supplement so it was 2x the amount of calc. Overnite 80% of the pain left. Within a couple of days it was all gone. Never bothered with it again. And today it is understood that Mag is the new Vit D in terms of American deficiency as the soils for most commercial food are horribly depleted under chemical agriculture. As for the torn bursa I can only, again, suggest homeopathy and low level laser work. Both have healed even very old injuries and actually restructured the body where it was out of sorts. Wish I knew these protocols years ago. Hope you find some relief soon.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Do you ever feel like saying "Oh, poor baby" as if you were talking to a baby? Good grief.


Yes, I say a number of things to these guys and mock them often when they need it. Yesterday I mirrored the nasty humor this guy dumps on me and boy was he pissed. So I laughed at him saying that if he didn't like how it felt, he should remember not to do it to me anymore. Had to tell him bluntly that I was imitating him. I think he got the point, at least for the moment. Will see how he behaves going forward. I often try to use humor to put them in their place but most often it works to keep me centered while letting me vent a bit. Working with men can be very exhausting. Fortunately I got rid of 2 subs who were disrespectful, not doing good work and were trying to price gouge me. That was a big relief. Most of my current subs are pretty respectful of me professionally and personally and am enjoying working with them. And they are like babies more often than you would think, more like teen age brats actually.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I'm sorry to say I still iron - not because I enjoy it, I hasten to add. I don't do well with man made fabrics so wear a lot of cotton and linen which really needs to be ironed.


I wear cottons a lot, too, but always knits so they are easy care and never get ironed. I love my pima cotton shirts: they are so soft. My pants are also knits, mainly cotton or sweats in winter. Again, no creasing to deal with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I pinned the 1st project with toothpicks...thanks to whoever came up with THAT first! Ecru #10 thread with 2mm DPN did that project. 1 inch per leaf...5 inches total.
> 
> 2nd and 3rd pictures are front and back of the same project. Yarn size dictated only one repeat as it came to 7 inches.


It was TNS (Lin) who came up with the bright idea of toothpicks, Karen.
I like your bookmarks.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Well, I had a MRI on my right shoulder on Sunday. Turns out I have torn bursa in that shoulder, subdeltoid bursitis, and no evidence of rotator cuff injury. The good news is that it isn't arthritis as the rheumatologist suspected. I imagine the left shoulder is the same as it feels the same. I'm a bit beside myself with the pain and if this is mild, I can't imagine what worse tears would be like. Also can't imagine what caused it other than the repetitive motion of weaving, as I am no mountain mover like JanetLee! I'm waiting to see what the next steps are and should talk to the dr tomorrow. It is hard to understand why the orthopedic shoulder didn't order a MRI back in November when this started. I can't takeibuprofen because of my colitis and it would probably help. I did find a topical anti-inflammatory that wouldn't affect my colitis and my primary care dr agreed it would help. The prescription is on order. Sorry about the detail, and I hesitate to even go into it much, but it is where I am right now. And dear Julie, it is worse now than when we saw each other. But, the next place I will be is in the hot tub....the only place I am pain free these days. Thanks for your kindness in "listening".


I am so sorry the shoulder is so bad, Barbara- thank goodness you can soak it to some sort of relief.


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I wear cottons a lot, too, but always knits so they are easy care and never get ironed. I love my pima cotton shirts: they are so soft. My pants are also knits, mainly cotton or sweats in winter. Again, no creasing to deal with.


I do have some of those for around the garden and house but I always feel too casual in them if I am going out - for a meal or to a concert for example, so will continue to iron for the time being.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

linda09 said:


> Pain is so debilitating. sorry you are suffering so, Barbara. I do hope that now you have a diagnosis something can be done to help.


Thanks so much, Linda. At least I now know what is causing the pain. Something told me it wasn't arthritis. Glad for that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those look great, Karen.

Sue


kaixixang said:


> I pinned the 1st project with toothpicks...thanks to whoever came up with THAT first! Ecru #10 thread with 2mm DPN did that project. 1 inch per leaf...5 inches total.
> 
> 2nd and 3rd pictures are front and back of the same project. Yarn size dictated only one repeat as it came to 7 inches.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I had an attack of bursitis in my shoulder years ago so know how extremely painful it can be. At that time we had a health food store run by a man who actually was into health. One day I asked him what he would suggest for the pain (never went to a doctor for a dx) and he knew what I was talking about. Magnesium was what he suggested, telling me to reverse the calc/mag formula I was taking. So I took an additional Mag supplement so it was 2x the amount of calc. Overnite 80% of the pain left. Within a couple of days it was all gone. Never bothered with it again. And today it is understood that Mag is the new Vit D in terms of American deficiency as the soils for most commercial food are horribly depleted under chemical agriculture. As for the torn bursa I can only, again, suggest homeopathy and low level laser work. Both have healed even very old injuries and actually restructured the body where it was out of sorts. Wish I knew these protocols years ago. Hope you find some relief soon.


My functional medicine doctor just recommended the laser therapy and is locating someone for me. The problem for me with magnesium is that it causes the runs. I do have a lotion with magnesium in it that I use on my legs. The doctor gave me a lotion yesterday that it chock full of glutathione and it seemed to help a bit with the pain. Didn't need the heating pad all night.  :sm24:


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am so sorry the shoulder is so bad, Barbara- thank goodness you can soak it to some sort of relief.


It is like 15 minutes of heaven each time, Julie.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Well, I had a MRI on my right shoulder on Sunday. Turns out I have torn bursa in that shoulder, subdeltoid bursitis, and no evidence of rotator cuff injury. The good news is that it isn't arthritis as the rheumatologist suspected. I imagine the left shoulder is the same as it feels the same. I'm a bit beside myself with the pain and if this is mild, I can't imagine what worse tears would be like. Also can't imagine what caused it other than the repetitive motion of weaving, as I am no mountain mover like JanetLee! I'm waiting to see what the next steps are and should talk to the dr tomorrow. It is hard to understand why the orthopedic shoulder didn't order a MRI back in November when this started. I can't takeibuprofen because of my colitis and it would probably help. I did find a topical anti-inflammatory that wouldn't affect my colitis and my primary care dr agreed it would help. The prescription is on order. Sorry about the detail, and I hesitate to even go into it much, but it is where I am right now. And dear Julie, it is worse now than when we saw each other. But, the next place I will be is in the hot tub....the only place I am pain free these days. Thanks for your kindness in "listening".


Virtual hug coming your way. Hoping for continued progress with your doctors.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Virtual hug coming your way. Hoping for continued progress with your doctors.


...and from me, too. I am glad you have a proper diagnosis. That must be a relief.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice bookmark Karen.

Linda, I love linen too but it does wrinkle something wicked.

I finished the March, and January and February of the YOTexture scarf last night in the new yarn. Much happier than the two color version. I am almost a quarter of the way done with the Dancing Bees border, yay! I will swap it out for the Enchanted Rose so that I won't fall too far behind (like Bees, lol). I estimate a couple of months to finish Bees.

Hope all have a nice day,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

linda09 said:


> I do have some of those for around the garden and house but I always feel too casual in them if I am going out - for a meal or to a concert for example, so will continue to iron for the time being.


We are all so different. I learned a long time ago that I feel much better when comfortable and can put on clothes and forget about them, and that includes going anywhere.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Virtual hug coming your way. Hoping for continued progress with your doctors.


Thank you Melanie and Norma. No pole dancing in my immediate future! Like there was anyway lol.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am about to leave for my jazzercise class, but wanted to post this first.

Here are today's bookmark links.

First is a nice one for spring.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tulip-bookmark

Next is a nice lacy one:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/links-of-lace-bookmark

The thing I particularly like about all these bookmarks is that they knit up quickly. I haven't been able to knit as many of them as I might like, but I am getting together a stash of them and they really can be good as an impromptu gift. I have already givenaway three and the woman who drives me to jazzercise asked if she could have one. I have picked out one to give her tomorrow. I can see having one on the needles most of the time. I have already determined some favourites from the patterns whose links I have already posted. I have a couple more to post still. All of these up to now I have found on Ravelry. Later this week I will post a list of ones that I have found on free pattern sites. Some of these are links to blogs which take a little longer to research and that you can peruse at leisure. I am enjoying seeing all your pics.

Sue


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

De Etta ,I am sorry I failed to compliment you on the towels. They are beautiful.
Barbara, you will be relieved to know what is wrong.I have bursitis in both hips .I will pm what I had that eased the pain 
Sue,many thanks for all the patterns .Lovely to have a day with your new friends .
Now I have had a good idea after reading about ironing .Now I love ironing and thought I could plan a tour of America ,calling on all those who don't like it, doing all the ironing and moving on to the next person .???? Oh I would have to work quickly as Hector is my shadow so I would need to be back home .
Karen ,a great book mark .


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

annweb said:


> De Etta ,I am sorry I failed to compliment you on the towels. They are beautiful.
> Barbara, you will be relieved to know what is wrong.I have bursitis in both hips .I will pm what I had that eased the pain
> Sue,many thanks for all the patterns .Lovely to have a day with your new friends .
> Now I have had a good idea after reading about ironing .Now I love ironing and thought I could plan a tour of America ,calling on all those who don't like it, doing all the ironing and moving on to the next person .???? Oh I would have to work quickly as Hector is my shadow so I would need to be back home .
> Karen ,a great book mark .


Well, you would have a very easy time at my house--so easy that we would use the time to have some tea and chat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> It is like 15 minutes of heaven each time, Julie.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: x15!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> Tried this and it did not work. Is this a for fee program?


http://www.microrevolt.org

No it's a free program. Click on where it says "KnitPro" at the bottom of the page on the left--that will take you to another page, where in tiny letters it says "try KnitPro" (sort of in the middle) & click on that--it will take you to the program. You can choose the format-crochet, cross stitch, knit, etc., and import pictures, j-pegs, etc., to be charted.

When you choose the file, you have to open the file, then it will copy to the KnitPro program, & go from there.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> No it's a free program. Click on where it says "KnitPro" at the bottom of the page on the left--that will take you to another page, where in tiny letters it says "try KnitPro" (sort of in the middle) & click on that--it will take you to the program. You can choose the format-crochet, cross stitch, knit, etc., and import pictures, j-pegs, etc., to be charted.


I did that and uploaded a picture, submitted it and nothing happened. Maybe will give it one more try.
Thanx


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Babalou said:


> It is like 15 minutes of heaven each time, Julie.


Sorry you're having such a time of it; it's always a mental relief to know what causes a problem; and moist heat always works better than dry--so with the heating pad, you could wet a small towel in comfortably hot water, cover it with plastic wrap, then the heating pad on a lower heat--want to be careful not to burn yourself, as moist heat penetrates better than dry. Hugs coming your way from me, too.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> I did that and uploaded a picture, submitted it and nothing happened. Maybe will give it one more try.
> Thanx


Tanya--I updated my reply to this question--hope it helps.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Karen, good looking bookmarks. Am planning to try the toothpick "pins" myself. Must pick up a couple more containers of them--can see a lot of use for them in my future. :sm02:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Babalou said:


> Well, I had a MRI on my right shoulder on Sunday. Turns out I have torn bursa in that shoulder, subdeltoid bursitis, and no evidence of rotator cuff injury. The good news is that it isn't arthritis as the rheumatologist suspected. I imagine the left shoulder is the same as it feels the same. I'm a bit beside myself with the pain and if this is mild, I can't imagine what worse tears would be like. Also can't imagine what caused it other than the repetitive motion of weaving, as I am no mountain mover like JanetLee! I'm waiting to see what the next steps are and should talk to the dr tomorrow. It is hard to understand why the orthopedic shoulder didn't order a MRI back in November when this started. I can't takeibuprofen because of my colitis and it would probably help. I did find a topical anti-inflammatory that wouldn't affect my colitis and my primary care dr agreed it would help. The prescription is on order. Sorry about the detail, and I hesitate to even go into it much, but it is where I am right now. And dear Julie, it is worse now than when we saw each other. But, the next place I will be is in the hot tub....the only place I am pain free these days. Thanks for your kindness in "listening".


I'm sorry you are enduring pain and hope it can be treated effectively. Don't apologise for telling us about it - we are here to allow you to 'unload' and I'm sure you do the same for us. 
:sm01:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely, Karen :sm24:


Hear, hear! :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was TNS (Lin) who came up with the bright idea of toothpicks, Karen.
> I like your bookmarks.


Thank you Julie. You do have a good memory. However I'm sure others have come up with the same idea - I do tend to find substitutes for things I haven't got to hand.

I'm now in Alderney, preparing the house for visitors, and helping get ready for the Literature Festival I mentioned earlier. I've bought a lot of small pansies intended to be planted out in the garden which I'm going to pot up in small pots for the tea tables, and a few taller plants which I intend planting in larger pots with the remaining pansies to brighten up the stage. This of course has coincided with the builders putting scaffolding up ready to repair and paint the house, so everywhere is chaotic.
It's such a lovely bright day here, so I took a couple of photos from the house, looking over Braye beach


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thank you Julie. You do have a good memory. However I'm sure others have come up with the same idea - I do tend to find substitutes for things I haven't got to hand.
> 
> I'm now in Alderney, preparing the house for visitors, and helping get ready for the Literature Festival I mentioned earlier. I've bought a lot of small pansies intended to be planted out in the garden which I'm going to pot up in small pots for the tea tables, and a few taller plants which I intend planting in larger pots with the remaining pansies to brighten up the stage. This of course has coincided with the builders putting scaffolding up ready to repair and paint the house, so everywhere is chaotic.
> It's such a lovely bright day here, so I took a couple of photos from the house, looking over Braye beach


It looks so lovely and peaceful, Lin!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

wwwdel said:


> Sorry you're having such a time of it; it's always a mental relief to know what causes a problem; and moist heat always works better than dry--so with the heating pad, you could wet a small towel in comfortably hot water, cover it with plastic wrap, then the heating pad on a lower heat--want to be careful not to burn yourself, as moist heat penetrates better than dry. Hugs coming your way from me, too.


Thanks, Dell. A friend told me the same thing. I'll try it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

TNS said:


> I'm sorry you are enduring pain and hope it can be treated effectively. Don't apologise for telling us about it - we are here to allow you to 'unload' and I'm sure you do the same for us.
> :sm01:


Aw, that is so sweet. I haven't said a lot about it but you are right, I would do the same.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lin--such a beautiful spot where you live. Vegetation always suffers when houses need exterior work. Hopefully it will get done early in the season so can still have summer plantings.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I confess as try to do as little ironing as possible. I am not sure why I dislike it so.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I had a similar introduction to ironing, with hankies coming first, along with tea towels, graduating to shirts- mum hated ironing, there was something that brought up an allergy- I put it off now as long as possible- ironing mostly just cottons. My pet hate is polycottons that develop 'corners' that are hard to iron out. I must get around to making a new ironing blanket to fit the ironing board- I'd rather knit any day.
> Edit: your knitting is exquisite as always.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I confess as try to do as little ironing as possible. I am not sure why I dislike it so.
> 
> Sue


I know why I hate ironing. It is another housekeeping detail/chore and anything is better than doing them. An chore that can be eliminated should be in my book.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks DeEtta. This looks interesting.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> As I was breezing through the "Newest Topics", I stumbled across this one which has a link to a website that has what appears to be some easy online charting functionality. I didn't spend a lot of time looking at it, but suggest that it is worth the look-see.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-458174-1.html


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Alderney looks lovely. Great photos :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Small world indeed.

Sue



Babalou said:


> That is nice you are still in touch with them. I was in a shop today and the man and I started talking. He asked where I was from and told him my last place before here was in VA. Then, it was where in VA. Then, it came down to he moved here from Vienna, VA. Small world.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Small world indeed.
> 
> Sue


Year ago when I moved around a lot more, I was always running into people in all kinds of bizarre and serendipity manner. Once I was hitchhiking back to NYC from Oaxaca and ran into a guy from some other place that I had been. Very nice reconnection as I recall. Even here on KP, I have met people who live in my area and met several of them. Almost 200,000 people in the whole world and several of them in my backyard. It does make the world feel a lot smaller.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Barbara, so sorry to hear about all the pain. Have you tried _L'Bri Pure 'n' Natural Super Aloe_? It is a pain relief cream I really like. It has aloe vera and capsaicin in it. Works great. I also have _Arnicare Gel_ that I use on my hands when they are bothering me. Both are over the counter creams.

At least it isn't a rotator cuff injury. While they can be easily fixed, you would be out of commission for several weeks while healing. I know, you are already not able to do as much.

And it is a small mountain I am moving! :sm02: I leave the bigger stuff for DH!



Babalou said:


> Well, I had a MRI on my right shoulder on Sunday. Turns out I have torn bursa in that shoulder, subdeltoid bursitis, and no evidence of rotator cuff injury. The good news is that it isn't arthritis as the rheumatologist suspected. I imagine the left shoulder is the same as it feels the same. I'm a bit beside myself with the pain and if this is mild, I can't imagine what worse tears would be like. Also can't imagine what caused it other than the repetitive motion of weaving, as I am no mountain mover like JanetLee! I'm waiting to see what the next steps are and should talk to the dr tomorrow. It is hard to understand why the orthopedic shoulder didn't order a MRI back in November when this started. I can't takeibuprofen because of my colitis and it would probably help. I did find a topical anti-inflammatory that wouldn't affect my colitis and my primary care dr agreed it would help. The prescription is on order. Sorry about the detail, and I hesitate to even go into it much, but it is where I am right now. And dear Julie, it is worse now than when we saw each other. But, the next place I will be is in the hot tub....the only place I am pain free these days. Thanks for your kindness in "listening".


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> I pinned the 1st project with toothpicks...thanks to whoever came up with THAT first! Ecru #10 thread with 2mm DPN did that project. 1 inch per leaf...5 inches total.
> 
> 2nd and 3rd pictures are front and back of the same project. Yarn size dictated only one repeat as it came to 7 inches.


:sm24: Those look great.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Yes, I say a number of things to these guys and mock them often when they need it. Yesterday I mirrored the nasty humor this guy dumps on me and boy was he pissed. So I laughed at him saying that if he didn't like how it felt, he should remember not to do it to me anymore. Had to tell him bluntly that I was imitating him. I think he got the point, at least for the moment. Will see how he behaves going forward. I often try to use humor to put them in their place but most often it works to keep me centered while letting me vent a bit. Working with men can be very exhausting. Fortunately I got rid of 2 subs who were disrespectful, not doing good work and were trying to price gouge me. That was a big relief. Most of my current subs are pretty respectful of me professionally and personally and am enjoying working with them. And they are like babies more often than you would think, more like teen age brats actually.


I am so very sorry, but I am laughing here! The picture this gave me is enough to have a person rolling around on the floor in a fit of laughter! I know it doesn't seem that way when in the moment though.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Not a lot to iron at my house either. Very rare occasion the poor underworked iron needs to come out.



annweb said:


> De Etta ,I am sorry I failed to compliment you on the towels. They are beautiful.
> Barbara, you will be relieved to know what is wrong.I have bursitis in both hips .I will pm what I had that eased the pain
> Sue,many thanks for all the patterns .Lovely to have a day with your new friends .
> Now I have had a good idea after reading about ironing .Now I love ironing and thought I could plan a tour of America ,calling on all those who don't like it, doing all the ironing and moving on to the next person .???? Oh I would have to work quickly as Hector is my shadow so I would need to be back home .
> Karen ,a great book mark .


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Sorry you're having such a time of it; it's always a mental relief to know what causes a problem; and moist heat always works better than dry--so with the heating pad, you could wet a small towel in comfortably hot water, cover it with plastic wrap, then the heating pad on a lower heat--want to be careful not to burn yourself, as moist heat penetrates better than dry. Hugs coming your way from me, too.


I forgot about the moist heat. When I did the twisted sprain on my right knee a couple years back, I would moisten the towel with water, but rub castor oil on my skin, put the towel on top, the plastic wrap and then the heating pad. Not only did I get pain relief but the oil also softens the skin.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Gorgeous views! Thanks for sharing.



TNS said:


> Thank you Julie. You do have a good memory. However I'm sure others have come up with the same idea - I do tend to find substitutes for things I haven't got to hand.
> 
> I'm now in Alderney, preparing the house for visitors, and helping get ready for the Literature Festival I mentioned earlier. I've bought a lot of small pansies intended to be planted out in the garden which I'm going to pot up in small pots for the tea tables, and a few taller plants which I intend planting in larger pots with the remaining pansies to brighten up the stage. This of course has coincided with the builders putting scaffolding up ready to repair and paint the house, so everywhere is chaotic.
> It's such a lovely bright day here, so I took a couple of photos from the house, looking over Braye beach


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry to hear of this problem. I guess since it seems to be affecting both shoulders. Hope the dr will come up with a treatment. Glad that some relief is provided by the hot tub, although obviously you can't spend all day in there, but at least if you can get some respite.

Sue
.


Babalou said:


> Well, I had a MRI on my right shoulder on Sunday. Turns out I have torn bursa in that shoulder, subdeltoid bursitis, and no evidence of rotator cuff injury. The good news is that it isn't arthritis as the rheumatologist suspected. I imagine the left shoulder is the same as it feels the same. I'm a bit beside myself with the pain and if this is mild, I can't imagine what worse tears would be like. Also can't imagine what caused it other than the repetitive motion of weaving, as I am no mountain mover like JanetLee! I'm waiting to see what the next steps are and should talk to the dr tomorrow. It is hard to understand why the orthopedic shoulder didn't order a MRI back in November when this started. I can't takeibuprofen because of my colitis and it would probably help. I did find a topical anti-inflammatory that wouldn't affect my colitis and my primary care dr agreed it would help. The prescription is on order. Sorry about the detail, and I hesitate to even go into it much, but it is where I am right now. And dear Julie, it is worse now than when we saw each other. But, the next place I will be is in the hot tub....the only place I am pain free these days. Thanks for your kindness in "listening".


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Lin, Great pics of Alderney. 

Sue


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I am so very sorry, but I am laughing here! The picture this gave me is enough to have a person rolling around on the floor in a fit of laughter! I know it doesn't seem that way when in the moment though.


I'm glad you got the humor in the situation. I often think these little vignettes of life are really the stuff of sit-coms and have learned to laugh at myself at times, too. Years ago we had a tradeswomen's group mainly self-employed women, but not all. Every few months we had a conference someplace in the NE and they were great. One meeting we had a woman who was an auto mechanic and a comedienne do stand up for our Sat nite entertainment. I still recall how funny she was as she took the material from her job working in a garage with men/boys and turned into comedy. Humor is so much a survival tool!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I forgot about the moist heat. When I did the twisted sprain on my right knee a couple years back, I would moisten the towel with water, but rub castor oil on my skin, put the towel on top, the plastic wrap and then the heating pad. Not only did I get pain relief but the oil also softens the skin.


The PT was always telling me to ice the pains and I refused telling them wet heat always felt so much better. Even my PI responds to really hot water to give relief. Don't know why, but always forget about castor oil. Will have to put it in front of the bathroom shelf to try and remember it.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely view Lin.

I am at the 1/4 mark on the border. Yay! I'll check my yarn usage when I get home but I think I am on track to finish with just enough.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Has anyone tried something like this?

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-458278-1.html


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> The PT was always telling me to ice the pains and I refused telling them wet heat always felt so much better. Even my PI responds to really hot water to give relief. Don't know why, but always forget about castor oil. Will have to put it in front of the bathroom shelf to try and remember it.


And a hot shower really kills the itches for me. When I get a bad reaction to something and my whole body is one big itch, a hot shower kills the itch for several hours.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> And a hot shower really kills the itches for me. When I get a bad reaction to something and my whole body is one big itch, a hot shower kills the itch for several hours.


That is a keynote symptom for the remedy I use for poison ivy--heat feels better. That homeopathic remedy is rhus tox (poison ivy) or rhus venenata (poison sumac) which is more virulent toxin which is what works for me as the itch is so excruciating and the attacks are so deeply systemic with me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Has anyone tried something like this?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-458278-1.html


Looks interesting and easy to make. I rarely ever use body lotions. Will use coconut oil--typically clean off my cooking spoons after scooping out the oil on my arms and legs. Won't waste a drop of that white gold.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That is a keynote symptom for the remedy I use for poison ivy--heat feels better. That homeopathic remedy is rhus tox (poison ivy) or rhus venenata (poison sumac) which is more virulent toxin which is what works for me as the itch is so excruciating and the attacks are so deeply systemic with me.


It was for one of my "attacks" of poison ivy that led me to finding this out. I had been broke out for over three months and was definitely getting to the end of my rope.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely view Lin.
> 
> I am at the 1/4 mark on the border. Yay! I'll check my yarn usage when I get home but I think I am on track to finish with just enough.


Yippee! That is a huge border too! I hope you have enough also!


----------



## linda09 (Dec 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> We are all so different. I learned a long time ago that I feel much better when comfortable and can put on clothes and forget about them, and that includes going anywhere.


Linens and cottons are so comfortable and the more they are washed and ironed the softer they become.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Lin--such a beautiful spot where you live. Vegetation always suffers when houses need exterior work. Hopefully it will get done early in the season so can still have summer plantings.


Well, I don't have any garden here as we are on the street to the front and on a track then sand dunes towards the sea. Just have a balcony with pots, so it's relatively easy to move them out of the way. However I don't have a lot of luck with them due to the strong winds and sand and salt. Plus snails.....you would think the salt would stop them, but no way :sm23:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> It was for one of my "attacks" of poison ivy that led me to finding this out. I had been broke out for over three months and was definitely getting to the end of my rope.


I went for years with intense outbreaks that would last from the first showing of PI in the Spring until the cold weather began in Fall. They kept me up all nite and spread all over my body systemically. It was layer of outbreak upon layer of outbreak. It was gross and torturous until I discovered the hot water relief and the homeopathic remedy which would cut the histamine reaction within a relatively short amount of time. It really was a scourge in my life and destroyed more summers than I can count. Remember the popular song Poison Ivy? I cringe thinking about those years.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Alderney looks lovely. Great photos :sm24:


Well, it was fantastic in the sun today, and I actually like it even better when it's stormy. It's quite an austere island generally as we have lots of fortifications both Napoleonic and German WW2. Alderney was totally evacuated in the war and became a German occupied area with several labour camps and an awful lot of concrete bunkers and trenches. The wildlife is special, with an amazing variety of migrating birds passing through. The best known mammal is probably the blond hedgehog, about 25% of the hog population. It's a true leucistic not albino and has no fleas! I know this is true as we rescued an underweight one which emerged from hibernation one Autumn (not Spring) and was in the middle of the road. The Animal Rescue fed it up to the recommended weight for hibernation then released it where we found it. Other folk have them regularly feeding in their gardens in the summer.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> Well, I don't have any garden here as we are on the street to the front and on a track then sand dunes towards the sea. Just have a balcony with pots, so it's relatively easy to move them out of the way. However I don't have a lot of luck with them due to the strong winds and sand and salt. Plus snails.....you would think the salt would stop them, but no way :sm23:


Ah, snails! I have a remedy that builds plant immunity to slugs and it is supposed to work on snails but I think it attracts them. I have been saving all my eggshells this Fall--Summer to crush and put around the plants. Last year I used beer traps which did help a lot. Finally got a good crop of Chard.

There must be some plants that will work in your region--no?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Gorgeous views! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks! I may get a few from higher up the island tomorrow if it stays dry. I've only got an elderly iPad so the camera is a bit basic but gives you an idea of what it looks like.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Ah, snails! I have a remedy that builds plant immunity to slugs and it is supposed to work on snails but I think it attracts them. I have been saving all my eggshells this Fall--Summer to crush and put around the plants. Last year I used beer traps which did help a lot. Finally got a good crop of Chard.
> 
> There must be some plants that will work in your region--no?


I do grow some succulents with reasonable results, and the hardy geraniums are usually quite good even if they get windblasted. The real key is to give them more protection than I do, especially as the balcony is two floors above the ground and faces east, where the wildest winds seem to come from. I've resorted to putting annual flowers in each spring and trying to coax them along for the summer. The best growers are various weeds of course.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> The PT was always telling me to ice the pains and I refused telling them wet heat always felt so much better. Even my PI responds to really hot water to give relief. Don't know why, but always forget about castor oil. Will have to put it in front of the bathroom shelf to try and remember it.


I've accidentally splashed hot water on my dominant left hand 1-2 times in the past 3-6 months. Dipping the "hot" fingers into room temperature liquid is better than ice. Lasts longer!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> I do grow some succulents with reasonable results, and the hardy geraniums are usually quite good even if they get windblasted. The real key is to give them more protection than I do, especially as the balcony is two floors above the ground and faces east, where the wildest winds seem to come from. I've resorted to putting annual flowers in each spring and trying to coax them along for the summer. The best growers are various weeds of course.


I happen to like weeds. Weeds are only plants that people don't know appreciate or use them. They are often quite nutritious and many people make a concerted effort to learn about them. I also find many of them quite beautiful. For example violet flowers are nutritious and look great in salads and I love them on the lawn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I confess as try to do as little ironing as possible. I am not sure why I dislike it so.
> 
> Sue


 :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, sounds like a wonderful day! 

Barbara, so sorry to hear about your shoulder. Glad it is something that will heal. So sorry about the pain. Bless hubby for the hot tub. Look for Magnesium Gel at www.health-and-wisdom.com
You just rub it where you need it. We put it on our feet before bed to sleep better at night. It really helps to prevent bruising when falling or bumping into something. I have a bottle in the car, so it is accessable when we clean. You can use as much as you want, it doesn't affect the intestinal track.

Wonderful bookmarks, Karen!!

Lin, thanks for the lovely photos. Looks like a beautiful area.

Thanks, Karen, for that tip of using room temp water for burns. I always use ice. I will try room temp water next.

We got two callbacks today on our folders we handed out to churches. Woohoo. It was too late to call tonight, besides we wanted to check on the cranes. Happy to report that the water level has dropped and the nest is well out of the water now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, sounds like a wonderful day!
> 
> Barbara, so sorry to hear about your shoulder. Glad it is something that will heal. So sorry about the pain. Bless hubby for the hot tub. Look for Magnesium Gel at www.health-and-wisdom.com
> You just rub it where you need it. We put it on our feet before bed to sleep better at night. It really helps to prevent bruising when falling or bumping into something. I have a bottle in the car, so it is accessable when we clean. You can use as much as you want, it doesn't affect the intestinal track.
> ...


Yea for the potential new clients!

And Yea for the lower water levels and safe crane eggs.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I finally finished Clue 3 for Enchanted Rose, so on top of that or now, so can concentrate on a test knit. I am interested to see how this evolves, as I have been steadily decreasing stitches, and supposedly only about 40% through. It is supposed to be asymmetrical.

Sue


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

TNS said:


> Thank you Julie. You do have a good memory. However I'm sure others have come up with the same idea - I do tend to find substitutes for things I haven't got to hand.
> 
> I'm now in Alderney, preparing the house for visitors, and helping get ready for the Literature Festival I mentioned earlier. I've bought a lot of small pansies intended to be planted out in the garden which I'm going to pot up in small pots for the tea tables, and a few taller plants which I intend planting in larger pots with the remaining pansies to brighten up the stage. This of course has coincided with the builders putting scaffolding up ready to repair and paint the house, so everywhere is chaotic.
> It's such a lovely bright day here, so I took a couple of photos from the house, looking over Braye beach


What a lovely place in which you live. Thanks for sharing pictures of it. --And thanks for the toothpick idea!!!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> I know why I hate ironing. It is another housekeeping detail/chore and anything is better than doing them. An chore that can be eliminated should be in my book.


Hear, Hear!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> I'm glad you got the humor in the situation. I often think these little vignettes of life are really the stuff of sit-coms and have learned to laugh at myself at times, too. Years ago we had a tradeswomen's group mainly self-employed women, but not all. Every few months we had a conference someplace in the NE and they were great. One meeting we had a woman who was an auto mechanic and a comedienne do stand up for our Sat nite entertainment. I still recall how funny she was as she took the material from her job working in a garage with men/boys and turned into comedy. Humor is so much a survival tool!


How true--and that applies to the black humor that is so often misunderstood by the "layman" who is not in the same profession.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> I finally finished Clue 3 for Enchanted Rose, so on top of that or now, so can concentrate on a test knit. I am interested to see how this evolves, as I have been steadily decreasing stitches, and supposedly only about 40% through. It is supposed to be asymmetrical.
> 
> Sue


That is pretty even scrunched up. Will be looking forward to seeing it blocked when done.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, your Enchanted Rose is going to be gorgeous.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I happen to like weeds. Weeds are only plants that people don't know appreciate or use them. They are often quite nutritious and many people make a concerted effort to learn about them. I also find many of them quite beautiful. For example violet flowers are nutritious and look great in salads and I love them on the lawn.


 :sm24: :sm24: Didn't all flowers start as "weeds"? I like them all, just not all of them in my yard!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Great news about the call backs! :sm24:

What does the Magnesium Gel do? Would it help numbness and tingling in the hands?

Very happy the water level is dropping and the nest is safe!



eshlemania said:


> Sue, sounds like a wonderful day!
> 
> Barbara, so sorry to hear about your shoulder. Glad it is something that will heal. So sorry about the pain. Bless hubby for the hot tub. Look for Magnesium Gel at www.health-and-wisdom.com
> You just rub it where you need it. We put it on our feet before bed to sleep better at night. It really helps to prevent bruising when falling or bumping into something. I have a bottle in the car, so it is accessable when we clean. You can use as much as you want, it doesn't affect the intestinal track.
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Looking good, like that soft color.



britgirl said:


> I finally finished Clue 3 for Enchanted Rose, so on top of that or now, so can concentrate on a test knit. I am interested to see how this evolves, as I have been steadily decreasing stitches, and supposedly only about 40% through. It is supposed to be asymmetrical.
> 
> Sue


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I happen to like weeds. Weeds are only plants that people don't know appreciate or use them. They are often quite nutritious and many people make a concerted effort to learn about them. I also find many of them quite beautiful. For example violet flowers are nutritious and look great in salads and I love them on the lawn.


I agree. And often 'weeds' from another country become the garden flowers in other places as run4fittness has already said.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, your Enchanted Rose is going to be gorgeous.


Yes, it looks so intricate, and a lot of knitting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> Well, it was fantastic in the sun today, and I actually like it even better when it's stormy. It's quite an austere island generally as we have lots of fortifications both Napoleonic and German WW2. Alderney was totally evacuated in the war and became a German occupied area with several labour camps and an awful lot of concrete bunkers and trenches. The wildlife is special, with an amazing variety of migrating birds passing through. The best known mammal is probably the blond hedgehog, about 25% of the hog population. It's a true leucistic not albino and has no fleas! I know this is true as we rescued an underweight one which emerged from hibernation one Autumn (not Spring) and was in the middle of the road. The Animal Rescue fed it up to the recommended weight for hibernation then released it where we found it. Other folk have them regularly feeding in their gardens in the summer.


Fascinating. We have had a hedgehog for some years (the ordinary kind). This year we have feed her all winter as she has never gone into hibernation. She keeps the slugs under control beautifully. We know she is a female as we have seen her with a male who is much bigger. We have never seen babies but had reports of them being found in other parts of the village.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I happen to like weeds. Weeds are only plants that people don't know appreciate or use them. They are often quite nutritious and many people make a concerted effort to learn about them. I also find many of them quite beautiful. For example violet flowers are nutritious and look great in salads and I love them on the lawn.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I finally finished Clue 3 for Enchanted Rose, so on top of that or now, so can concentrate on a test knit. I am interested to see how this evolves, as I have been steadily decreasing stitches, and supposedly only about 40% through. It is supposed to be asymmetrical.
> 
> Sue


Lovely. I have not quite finished my clue.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

So far the additional bookmark patterns appearing have been in a higher count than the current bookmark I'm trying to work on. I have the pages sorted according to CO amount...not alphabetical or order they appeared on THIS Fortnight's offerings. :sm23: 

There are about 2 I haven't printed or downloaded...but I have at least 10+ patterns still to work on. I'm not shy of stuff to work with (though it appears that 1-3 have been in my collection per this desktop's "archive").


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> So far the additional bookmark patterns appearing have been in a higher count than the current bookmark I'm trying to work on. I have the pages sorted according to CO amount...not alphabetical or order they appeared on THIS Fortnight's offerings. :sm23:
> 
> There are about 2 I haven't printed or downloaded...but I have at least 10+ patterns still to work on. I'm not shy of stuff to work with (though it appears that 1-3 have been in my collection per this desktop's "archive").


I'm very happy to join this project. New at lace knitting, this has been great practice, with so many different patterns to choose from. I like the idea of making a sampler with them. I'm also a quilter, and visions of a wall hanging are already dancing around in my head! Really had to scratch my head over the heart one, when I looked for backwards loop cast on, there were several different ways of doing it, and I couldn't tell exactly what it was supposed to look like when done. Think I've finally gotten it, hopefully. Now I need to get a 3 ring binder to hold my pattern print-outs in. Alphabetical order sounds good too....thanks for the idea!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Today's selection of bookmarks are from a free knitting pattern website. I think most, if not all only have written instructions. There are quite a few here. Just take your time perusing. Most of these have written instructions only. I will post the final four or five tomorrow.

The first is in the shape of a knitting needle:

http://lovelyknitting.blogspot.com/2012/02/knitting-needle-bookmark.html

I like pattern of this next one. Also, it has a Twisted cord rather than an I-cord. I will have to try it sometime.

http://people.delphiforums.com/knit_chat/knitchat/patterns/lacebookmark.htm

http://www.pagebypage.com/bookheart.php

Another fairly easy one to knit:

http://brileyknits.blogspot.com/2007/06/chain-of-hearts-bookmark.html

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I really love hedgehogs. Just something about them really appeals to me, although I haven't seen any in years. I am not even sure if they are to be found in the States.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Fascinating. We have had a hedgehog for some years (the ordinary kind). This year we have feed her all winter as she has never gone into hibernation. She keeps the slugs under control beautifully. We know she is a female as we have seen her with a male who is much bigger. We have never seen babies but had reports of them being found in other parts of the village.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> I really love hedgehogs. Just something about them really appeals to me, although I haven't seen any in years. I am not even sure if they are to be found in the States.
> 
> Sue


We do, too so we were delighted when we saw that we had one to provide bed and board too :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finally finished Clue 3 for Enchanted Rose, so on top of that or now, so can concentrate on a test knit. I am interested to see how this evolves, as I have been steadily decreasing stitches, and supposedly only about 40% through. It is supposed to be asymmetrical.
> 
> Sue


I think we all will be, Sue- be interesting to see it blocked, rather than a 'blob'!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Barbara, so sorry to hear about all the pain. Have you tried _L'Bri Pure 'n' Natural Super Aloe_? It is a pain relief cream I really like. It has aloe vera and capsaicin in it. Works great. I also have _Arnicare Gel_ that I use on my hands when they are bothering me. Both are over the counter creams.
> 
> At least it isn't a rotator cuff injury. While they can be easily fixed, you would be out of commission for several weeks while healing. I know, you are already not able to do as much.
> 
> And it is a small mountain I am moving! :sm02: I leave the bigger stuff for DH!


I think you mentioned the LBri before and how much you like it. Does it smell like Ben Gay? I especially dislike that smell. Maybe too many great aunties who smelled like that when I was a child. ???? Guess who is the great auntie now? My functional med dr gave me a topical product called Super Oxycel that seems to help, it does have a bit of an odor that dissipates. It is the only thing that has helped so far. The first ingredient is gluthione.

I have an appointment today, thanks to my Func med dr, for laser therapy. The clinic also does acupuncture. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> I agree. And often 'weeds' from another country become the garden flowers in other places as run4fittness has already said.


In our case it is flowers from other countries that are noxious weeds, and are threatening our natives- sorry I can't love those.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Sorry to hear of this problem. I guess since it seems to be affecting both shoulders. Hope the dr will come up with a treatment. Glad that some relief is provided by the hot tub, although obviously you can't spend all day in there, but at least if you can get some respite.
> 
> Sue
> .


It really does help. I haven't been using as many lotions because it eventually affects the water. Don't want to have to change it more than a few times a year.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I think you mentioned the LBri before and how much you like it. Does it smell like Ben Gay? I especially dislike that smell. Maybe too many great aunties who smelled like that when I was a child. ???? Guess who is the great auntie now? My functional med dr gave me a topical product called Super Oxycel that seems to help, it does have a bit of an odor that dissipates. It is the only thing that has helped so far. The first ingredient is gluthione.
> 
> I have an appointment today, thanks to my Func med dr, for laser therapy. The clinic also does acupuncture. Crossing my fingers.


Crossing them for you, Barbara!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Alderney looks lovely. Great photos :sm24:


Alderney does look beautiful, Lin. Couldn't agree more with Norma.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Has anyone tried something like this?
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-458278-1.html


I haven't made it in awhile but I make one that I really like and it lasts forever. Here's the recipe:

4 oz unrefined shea butter
2 to 2.5 T coconut or jojoba or almond oil
10-20 drops essential oils

Mash the shea butter with a fork, don't heat it. Add the other oil and mash a bit more. Use a mixer on high and beat for approx 5 min. Then, add the essential oils and beat a bit more. Store in a container.

Easy to make. Thanks for the reminder, I think I have the makings for this. It would be great for your hands with all the gardening. I love it on my feet.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Sue, sounds like a wonderful day!
> 
> Barbara, so sorry to hear about your shoulder. Glad it is something that will heal. So sorry about the pain. Bless hubby for the hot tub. Look for Magnesium Gel at www.health-and-wisdom.com
> You just rub it where you need it. We put it on our feet before bed to sleep better at night. It really helps to prevent bruising when falling or bumping into something. I have a bottle in the car, so it is accessable when we clean. You can use as much as you want, it doesn't affect the intestinal track.
> ...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Crossing them for you, Barbara!


Thank you, Julie!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tip on the megnesium oil, Bev. I have Calm that you mix in warm water to drink at night but can't do it every night or I get too loosely goosey. ???? Good luck on the potential new clients!

The new shawl will certainly be another pretty one, Sue.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

More good ones! You are so good to us! Thank you!



britgirl said:


> Today's selection of bookmarks are from a free knitting pattern website. I think most, if not all only have written instructions. There are quite a few here. Just take your time perusing. Most of these have written instructions only. I will post the final four or five tomorrow.
> 
> The first is in the shape of a knitting needle:
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

You first smell it when you put it on, but it goes away quickly! Thank goodness because I have a sensitive nose. :sm19:

Best wishes at your appointment today.



Babalou said:


> I think you mentioned the LBri before and how much you like it. Does it smell like Ben Gay? I especially dislike that smell. Maybe too many great aunties who smelled like that when I was a child. ???? Guess who is the great auntie now? My functional med dr gave me a topical product called Super Oxycel that seems to help, it does have a bit of an odor that dissipates. It is the only thing that has helped so far. The first ingredient is gluthione.
> 
> I have an appointment today, thanks to my Func med dr, for laser therapy. The clinic also does acupuncture. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In our case it is flowers from other countries that are noxious weeds, and are threatening our natives- sorry I can't love those.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you! And I wear gloves! Lots of gloves get worn out by me. My skin is way too sensitive with the vitiligo so I really don't have a choice. But some yarns do a number on my skin.



Babalou said:


> I haven't made it in awhile but I make one that I really like and it lasts forever. Here's the recipe:
> 
> 4 oz unrefined shea butter
> 2 to 2.5 T coconut or jojoba or almond oil
> ...


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Today's selection of bookmarks are from a free knitting pattern website. I think most, if not all only have written instructions. There are quite a few here. Just take your time perusing. Most of these have written instructions only. I will post the final four or five tomorrow.
> 
> The first is in the shape of a knitting needle:
> 
> ...


That last one worked out nicely with Mozilla Firefox! Directly activated the download feature clicking on the Ravelry link near mid-page. Having direct weblinks means that I copied over to Word and printed each page as they came up. I don't have a photo for Chain of Hearts page...but I printed out the instructions anyway.

With you providing the links I trust the end-product will come out with little problems involved. :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Have been meaning to send this link for all the sock knitters here. It looks like a good resource for sock toe shapings:

http://www.theyarnloop.com/article/midweek-masterclass-choose-right-sock-toe-method


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Have been meaning to send this link for all the sock knitters here. It looks like a good resource for sock toe shapings:
> 
> http://www.theyarnloop.com/article/midweek-masterclass-choose-right-sock-toe-method


Thanks, Tanya, saved it to go back and really read through later.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Just planted some sage, rosemary and basil. And another honeysuckle that I had rooted out. This one was much bigger than the little ones I had in the house.

I also did another short cut on the grass in the back yard. The mower is still picking up a lot of "stuff" from in the grass. I have raked a lot of it, but cannot get it all. So I mow with the catcher on and then dump into the back of the truck. I managed to fill the back of the truck again today, but it only took my 2 hours this time instead of 4 hours like the first time. So I guess I must have gotten a lot more out last time!

Also planted more garlic! This was garlic that was starting to sprout in my garlic jar. I saw little green blades sticking out one of the holes, looked, took them out and planted about 20 more cloves! Yes, we love fresh garlic!

I am hoping DH will put down the weed and feed for me tomorrow when he gets back from Idaho. Way too many dandelions in the yard and they do choke out the lovely grass I have noticed. With the thistles I just dig them up. Just easier in the long run.

Now I hope to get a little knitting done before I have to head off to the airport. Again. Thank goodness his company gives me gas mileage and reimburses me for the gas. Now if they would just pay for my time also! I know, don't be greedy! :sm06:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Just planted some sage, rosemary and basil. And another honeysuckle that I had rooted out. This one was much bigger than the little ones I had in the house.
> 
> I also did another short cut on the grass in the back yard. The mower is still picking up a lot of "stuff" from in the grass. I have raked a lot of it, but cannot get it all. So I mow with the catcher on and then dump into the back of the truck. I managed to fill the back of the truck again today, but it only took my 2 hours this time instead of 4 hours like the first time. So I guess I must have gotten a lot more out last time!
> 
> ...


If your DH took a cab or private car they would have to pay a lot more than just your mileage for driving him around!

Dandelions--do you ever dig up the roots for herbal use? or use the young leaves? They are such a good Spring tonic for the body.

Sounds like a great gardening day. Love garlic myself. Put in 100 cloves/year and then have many of the volunteers. This year I fermented a couple of jars for this time of year when the garlic just crashes and dries out. Had a couple of cloves --they are delicious and easy to eat whole/raw as they fermenting makes them mellow. Presumably they hold all their health benefits plus the added probiotics.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> How true--and that applies to the black humor that is so often misunderstood by the "layman" who is not in the same profession.


Ah, just caught some posts I missed, including this page. What you say is too true. I don't often see it as black humor, if by that you mean dark. But there is always 'in' humor in every group/class of people that is often not understood by those not privy. I always ran into this on school committees where I was the only 'outside' community person amidst all these teachers and administrators. I was also a trade's professional which they never understood and look at askance by them. My humor has always been dismissed but studying their humor was a good study in class differences as well as style of humor. I also noted the difference in intensity of the humor which I came to understand as reflecting the difference in tensions in the different professions as humor is typically used to express/relieve the tensions that can accrue in work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I finally finished Clue 3 for Enchanted Rose, so on top of that or now, so can concentrate on a test knit. I am interested to see how this evolves, as I have been steadily decreasing stitches, and supposedly only about 40% through. It is supposed to be asymmetrical.
> 
> Sue


This seems to be coming along well. Will be an interesting piece, methinks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Didn't all flowers start as "weeds"? I like them all, just not all of them in my yard!


I think that is only an attitude that has developed in our western mindset. There was a time when all wild life was seen as valuable to life itself and people learned what was edible and healing in all of it. And animals often survive on vegetation that humans don't eat. I am fascinated with what grows on my lawn and look forward to foraging it in the early Spring before the garden really begins to produce.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Great news about the call backs! :sm24:
> 
> What does the Magnesium Gel do? Would it help numbness and tingling in the hands?
> 
> Very happy the water level is dropping and the nest is safe!


When I have had tingling in the hands it was usually related to neck problems or trigger points on the back of the shoulder or around the rotator cuff. Pressure massage was useful in releasing it and when bad, chiropractor helped. Hypericum might help constitutionally if it is an ongoing issue from nerve inflammation itself.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TNS said:


> I agree. And often 'weeds' from another country become the garden flowers in other places as run4fittness has already said.


They can also become predator plants as they won't have natural species that keep them in check. We had a recent issue with a very nice purple flowering plant, loosestrife, which was brought over from Europe. However, w/o the natural predator species the loosestrife became a total scourge in the region killing other vegetation and disrupting local insect and animal species. DEC brought in some insect species I believe that fed off the plants and pretty much destroyed the loosestrife. It is rare that I see any of it anymore. Will say it produced some of the best honey I ever had.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I really love hedgehogs. Just something about them really appeals to me, although I haven't seen any in years. I am not even sure if they are to be found in the States.
> 
> Sue


I learned most about hedgehogs, interestingly enough, in homeopathy. A homeopath who did a lot of the remedy provings, did one on chocolate. Part of the presentation I heard, included reference to hedgehogs in England and their unique behaviors. Apparently there is a chocolate in England called Hedgehog Chocolate. Now don't ask me why there is this connection but there is between chocolate, its effects on people and hedgehog behavior regarding their parenting. It has to do with how hedgehogs will abandon their young very early and some people who are detached from their children at very early ages.

I don't think we have hedgehogs in the US but we do have porcupines which, while similar, are animals with much stronger defense mechanisms.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I think you mentioned the LBri before and how much you like it. Does it smell like Ben Gay? I especially dislike that smell. Maybe too many great aunties who smelled like that when I was a child. ???? Guess who is the great auntie now? My functional med dr gave me a topical product called Super Oxycel that seems to help, it does have a bit of an odor that dissipates. It is the only thing that has helped so far. The first ingredient is gluthione.
> 
> I have an appointment today, thanks to my Func med dr, for laser therapy. The clinic also does acupuncture. Crossing my fingers.


Hope they are not stingy with their laser treatments. I have found that practitioners often do very short treatments with the low level laser when more application is required. For example, my PT would do about 3 or 4 spots at 3" each on my back when I really needed 30-40" of treatment to work. Have seen this on many problems that I have worked on. So good luck with it. It can be a fabulous protocol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I signed up for a 30 block afghan project sponsored by Cascade yarns. They send out a block every few days via Ravelry. It was free when I signed up but on Ravelry they charge $1/block for a charitable donation. This one came in the other day:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/block-7


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Today's selection of bookmarks are from a free knitting pattern website. I think most, if not all only have written instructions. There are quite a few here. Just take your time perusing. Most of these have written instructions only. I will post the final four or five tomorrow.
> 
> The first is in the shape of a knitting needle:
> 
> ...


Thank you for some simpler heart designs. I am struggling with the 7 of Hearts, determined to get it done, it's been very hard on my hands. Might not be so bad on thicker yarn and larger needles, but using size 10 cotton crochet thread and 2.0 mm needles is proving quite a challenge. Sometimes the hands just don't want to cooperate!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> In our case it is flowers from other countries that are noxious weeds, and are threatening our natives- sorry I can't love those.


That happens here in the U.S. also. In my area, my Mom was shocked to see Queen Ann's Lace growing all along the roads. Not a common sight in the northwestern U.S., but it grows like a weed where I am! In fact, it grows a little too well....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Dandelions--do you ever dig up the roots for herbal use? or use the young leaves? They are such a good Spring tonic for the body.


My Mom's family were Oregon pioneers. Grandma and Great-grandma made dandelion wine. I can't imagine it tasting good, but those folks had make to do with what they had. Gee, maybe they considered it their Spring tonic!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Back home in England I can remember dandelion and burdock wine. My grandmother made it, but since didn't like it at all.

Sue


JoyceinNC said:


> My Mom's family were Oregon pioneers. Grandma and Great-grandma made dandelion wine. I can't imagine it tasting good, but those folks had make to do with what they had. Gee, maybe they considered it their Spring tonic!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> You first smell it when you put it on, but it goes away quickly! Thank goodness because I have a sensitive nose. :sm19:
> 
> Best wishes at your appointment today.


Thanks, it was all assessment and evaluation. I go back Monday to learn what the treatment will be but feel I am on a good path.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Hope they are not stingy with their laser treatments. I have found that practitioners often do very short treatments with the low level laser when more application is required. For example, my PT would do about 3 or 4 spots at 3" each on my back when I really needed 30-40" of treatment to work. Have seen this on many problems that I have worked on. So good luck with it. It can be a fabulous protocol.


I'll keep that in the back of my mind, Tanya. The chiropractor said I was very close to frozen shoulder and I certainly don't want that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> That happens here in the U.S. also. In my area, my Mom was shocked to see Queen Ann's Lace growing all along the roads. Not a common sight in the northwestern U.S., but it grows like a weed where I am! In fact, it grows a little too well....


We have a number that grow far too well, and spread seeds by wind or bird, so they become really invasive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, it was all assessment and evaluation. I go back Monday to learn what the treatment will be but feel I am on a good path.


Certainly hope so!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> My Mom's family were Oregon pioneers. Grandma and Great-grandma made dandelion wine. I can't imagine it tasting good, but those folks had make to do with what they had. Gee, maybe they considered it their Spring tonic!


I don't know your ethnic origins, but Italians love Dandelion wine. I recall busloads of Italians up from the City wandering over the property where I lived foraging armloads of dandelions for wine. The roots, btw, are great for cleansing the blood and liver.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'll keep thatbin the back of my mind, Tanya. The chiropractor Sid I was very close to frozen shoulder and I certainly don't want that.


No, going forward is all that counts now. Really hope the laser works for you. Magnesium internally as well as other anti-inflammatories such as bromelain (sp????) might be good.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> No, going forward is all that counts now. Really hope the laser works for you. Magnesium internally as well as other anti-inflammatories such as bromelain (sp????) might be good.


I'm taking a supplement for joint health called Wobenzym N and it has bromelain among others. :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> Ah, just caught some posts I missed, including this page. What you say is too true. I don't often see it as black humor, if by that you mean dark. But there is always 'in' humor in every group/class of people that is often not understood by those not privy. I always ran into this on school committees where I was the only 'outside' community person amidst all these teachers and administrators. I was also a trade's professional which they never understood and look at askance by them. My humor has always been dismissed but studying their humor was a good study in class differences as well as style of humor. I also noted the difference in intensity of the humor which I came to understand as reflecting the difference in tensions in the different professions as humor is typically used to express/relieve the tensions that can accrue in work.


Exactly--you've hit the nail on the head (pun intended!)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Great news about the call backs! :sm24:
> 
> What does the Magnesium Gel do? Would it help numbness and tingling in the hands?
> 
> Very happy the water level is dropping and the nest is safe!


Janet Lee, I do not know if it would or not. But you can call in-the phone number is on the website-and ask. They are very helpful. And you can get a 4 oz bottle for not very much and try it. We love the stuff. Gary tore a muscle in his thigh. We put the gel on it and some capsicum salve to drive it in and it healed up very nicely.

Sue, more lovely bookmarks. Thanks so much for researching for us.

Tanya, love that block pattern. Very nice.

Hope you get some good direction at you next appointment, Barbara.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

[quote=eshlemania 

Hope your call backs pan out Bev.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I learned most about hedgehogs, interestingly enough, in homeopathy. A homeopath who did a lot of the remedy provings, did one on chocolate. Part of the presentation I heard, included reference to hedgehogs in England and their unique behaviors. Apparently there is a chocolate in England called Hedgehog Chocolate. Now don't ask me why there is this connection but there is between chocolate, its effects on people and hedgehog behavior regarding their parenting. It has to do with how hedgehogs will abandon their young very early and some people who are detached from their children at very early ages.
> 
> I don't think we have hedgehogs in the US but we do have porcupines which, while similar, are animals with much stronger defense mechanisms.


Unless in Zoo's and sold as pets...hedgehogs are NOT native: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedgehog

I didn't know some cultures actually ate them. I don't mind the idea of that furry creature in South America that is a super-sized guinea pig relative...have to compete with the jaguars and human natives. But a hedgehog isn't on my potential menu.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Unless in Zoo's and sold as pets...hedgehogs are NOT native: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hedgehog
> 
> I didn't know some cultures actually ate them. I don't mind the idea of that furry creature in South America that is a super-sized guinea pig relative...have to compete with the jaguars and human natives. But a hedgehog isn't on my potential menu.


I don't intend to eat Guinea Pigs, Hedgehogs or Horses. I refuse to eat Cattle and Sheep as it is.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Babalou said:


> I'm taking a supplement for joint health called Wobenzym N and it has bromelain among others. :sm24:


Actually I was given that supplement, too by the healer I saw last summer. Unfortunately I have not been very good taking them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Exactly--you've hit the nail on the head (pun intended!)


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I don't know your ethnic origins, but Italians love Dandelion wine. I recall busloads of Italians up from the City wandering over the property where I lived foraging armloads of dandelions for wine. The roots, btw, are great for cleansing the blood and liver.


Mom had one grandmother born in Scotland, lived in Ireland. The rest were Irish through and through. I spend a lot of time in the summer digging up dandelions, and what seems to be a close cousin that gets much larger. They smell bad when I try to dig them up, and I'm lucky to get the roots up. Sometimes I think the roots go clear through the planet to China. Just can't imagine a beverage that can be swallowed from that plant!

Many of the native Southerners eat leaves, stems, and roots of what many call weeds. It's a carryover from the Civil War when farms and gardens had been raided and destroyed. Only the weeds were left. When we first moved here, going to the grocery store with my mother-in-law was a real education. That, plus meeting all her friends scattered through out the store. It would have been rude to not stop and talk for a little while. What should have been a 15 minute trip usually turned into an hour or more!!!

I have no idea what I would do with the roots of dandelions. Cook them? Boil them and drink the liquid??? Drink it fast, I suppose....unless it magically changes during the cooking process.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Hedgehogs are not soft and furry .They have spines .A german Sepherd we had carried one into the house .It resulted there being many fleas about.He didn't harm it ,by the way .
Sue,the start on your shawl is lovely .Knowing you ,it will soon be done .
Good luck with the MD Barbara .
Julie,your treatment seems to have been put on hold .What is going on?
The dandelion and burdock drink is fizzy and not at all intoxicating .Not noticed it for a while so must see if it is still on the shelves .
Sun shining here but still a bit chilly .Might manage a little gardening but first need to visit a friend to see if we can get her lawn mower working .No parts available for repairs .We do live in the throw away age


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Mom had one grandmother born in Scotland, lived in Ireland. The rest were Irish through and through. I spend a lot of time in the summer digging up dandelions, and what seems to be a close cousin that gets much larger. They smell bad when I try to dig them up, and I'm lucky to get the roots up. Sometimes I think the roots go clear through the planet to China. Just can't imagine a beverage that can be swallowed from that plant!
> 
> Many of the native Southerners eat leaves, stems, and roots of what many call weeds. It's a carryover from the Civil War when farms and gardens had been raided and destroyed. Only the weeds were left. When we first moved here, going to the grocery store with my mother-in-law was a real education. That, plus meeting all her friends scattered through out the store. It would have been rude to not stop and talk for a little while. What should have been a 15 minute trip usually turned into an hour or more!!!
> 
> I have no idea what I would do with the roots of dandelions. Cook them? Boil them and drink the liquid??? Drink it fast, I suppose....unless it magically changes during the cooking process.


Dandelion roots are dug up, cleaned and dried. They are chopped up into small pieces and used for making tea. The tea is not great tasting, but nor is it bad--a bit earthy. It is a good liver cleanser and tonic so medicinal. The leaves are a somewhat bitter green and picked young and in the early Spring they are a major blood cleanser and great tonic after a winter of sluggery when we tend to eat too many wrong foods and not get enough exercise. I tend to use the leaves in salads but they can be cooked like any other green. Being a bitter type green, think of them in cooking like you would mustard or turnip greens. I like to sauté them with lots of garlic/onions/tomatoes and whatever other spices or veggies that strike me. They are great in veggie lasagna. I love the strong spices like cumin/turmeric/fennel/etc--Indian spices.

If you look online you will find lots of recipes for the greens and lots of recipes for medicinal uses.

What you describe of people during times of war and poverty is typical of the human experience. But millennia ago people learned to use wild food and herbs, not just for survival, but also developing a 'cuisine' for good tasting. We modern folk get soft looking for things cleaned and wrapped in stores and forget that the human race got us here without modern factories and commercial farms.

Your experience in the small island market is very much like my experience in the supermarkets or small farmer's market where you run into people and spend some time chatting and catching up. Sometimes it is the only place I see some people.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are another bunch of patterns. I was thinking that these were all that I had left, but found a couple of my original patterns that I don't think I have already posted. I will post them tomorrow, but apologize if I have previously posted them. I imagine by the end of my session tomorrow that everyone will be all bookmark patterned out. 
I definitely think they do make nice little gifts. Yesterday morning, our daughter asked us if we could pop up and see our 16 year old GD who is having some problems and was going to be at home on her own. I cast on a bookmark (Just One More Page) with one of those BonBons before we left, and knit on it during the car ride (20 something miles), and finished it shortly after we got up there. Fortunately my GD had a needle and scissors so I was able to finish it and give it to her. Unfortunately I forgot to take any pics.

The first pattern has only four rows of instructions to be repeated so should be fairly easy.

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/bookmarks/jp-bookmark.htm

This next one is very pretty, but the instructions are only written, but sometime I would like to give it a try, just don't have time to figure it out right now.

http://brileyknits.blogspot.com/2007/06/flowering-vine-bookmark.html

Here is a really pretty one:

http://knitwithkt.blogspot.com/2007/06/cloverleaf-eyelet-rib-bookmark.html

http://www.knittingonthenet.com/patterns/bookdd.htm

This last one is from the designer of Leandra, the very first bookmark I posted.

http://www.grannys-garret.com/pattern/bookmark_ida_e.pdf

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Hedgehogs are not soft and furry .They have spines .A german Sepherd we had carried one into the house .It resulted there being many fleas about.He didn't harm it ,by the way .
> Sue,the start on your shawl is lovely .Knowing you ,it will soon be done .
> Good luck with the MD Barbara .
> Julie,your treatment seems to have been put on hold .What is going on?
> ...


I am definitely in limbo, at present, Ann. Have heard nothing now for several weeks. I will be asking the doctor to make some enquiries when I go next, if I hear nothing soon. Thanks for asking, Ann!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Sue. I have downloaded these too. I love them as a quick easy project.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--you have been really busy foraging all these bookmark patterns for our knitting plate. Thank you. May try the Flowering Vine Bookmark as my needles are achingly idle.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Sue, for all you have done this last two weeks.
I am working a Channel Islands Cast on for the Navy Guernsey Cardigan that is my next commission- it is based on Beth Brown-Reinsel's Grace's Cardigan, in her book Knitting Ganseys.
Ringo seems to be 'burying' a bone in a box that has some china in it, he's been given a firm 'no'! Dogs!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You re welcome, Bev. I have enjoyed looking for the bookmarks.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Janet Lee, I do not know if it would or not. But you can call in-the phone number is on the website-and ask. They are very helpful. And you can get a 4 oz bottle for not very much and try it. We love the stuff. Gary tore a muscle in his thigh. We put the gel on it and some capsicum salve to drive it in and it healed up very nicely.
> 
> Sue, more lovely bookmarks. Thanks so much for researching for us.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. It is nice to pick up something that can be finished in just a few hours. I think I have given half a dozen away so far. I already have determined a couple as favourites already, so will probably try to knit up a few and keep on hand ready to give away.

Sue



Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Sue. I have downloaded these too. I love them as a quick easy project.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I think that is only an attitude that has developed in our western mindset. There was a time when all wild life was seen as valuable to life itself and people learned what was edible and healing in all of it. And animals often survive on vegetation that humans don't eat. I am fascinated with what grows on my lawn and look forward to foraging it in the early Spring before the garden really begins to produce.


I have something in mine that looks like mint, but has no fragrance that I can discern. Plus some of it is getting a little white flower on it. Cannot seem to find it on the internet. We also have tansy, which is "outlawed" in this part of the state. It has a yellow flower on it. Not a lot, though, not sure where I saw it when we moved in. I know I pulled some of it out in case the "powers that be" wanted to check it out. They make you pay fines if you have it and then make you pay for them to pull it out! :sm25: :sm06:

For me garlic is a necessity. And for DH also. There was one time back in Pennsylvania when I had just brought in some fresh garlic for cooking. A lady friend was visiting and noticed it and wanted to know if she could have a clove. She ate it like a piece of candy! Did you also know that a slice of raw garlic on a fever blister will heal it faster?

And yes, it would cost a mint for a cab or something similar. That is, of course, assuming they would come all the way out here! I know the one he used years ago won't.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I signed up for a 30 block afghan project sponsored by Cascade yarns. They send out a block every few days via Ravelry. It was free when I signed up but on Ravelry they charge $1/block for a charitable donation. This one came in the other day:
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/block-7


I am doing this also. I receive an e-mail on the day it is released with a coupon for the pattern for free. I think I have all but one of them so far.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> That happens here in the U.S. also. In my area, my Mom was shocked to see Queen Ann's Lace growing all along the roads. Not a common sight in the northwestern U.S., but it grows like a weed where I am! In fact, it grows a little too well....


Ooohhh, I love Queen Ann's Lace! And yes, we don't have a lot of it here. Maybe I should ask my aunt back in Misery to send me some seeds! I am sure she would. :sm11:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> My Mom's family were Oregon pioneers. Grandma and Great-grandma made dandelion wine. I can't imagine it tasting good, but those folks had make to do with what they had. Gee, maybe they considered it their Spring tonic!


I had a neighbor back in the 90s who made dandelion wine every spring. There was a big field a mile or so from us and she would go there to pick them.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Babalou said:


> Thanks, it was all assessment and evaluation. I go back Monday to learn what the treatment will be but feel I am on a good path.


 :sm24: :sm24:

Good to know. Hope you get good news on Monday.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't intend to eat Guinea Pigs, Hedgehogs or Horses. I refuse to eat Cattle and Sheep as it is.


The only thing on this list I eat is cattle! Sheep, or mutton, or whatever it is called, makes me visit the bathroom way too much!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you, Sue, just did a quick save and will need to organize them later.



britgirl said:


> Here are another bunch of patterns. I was thinking that these were all that I had left, but found a couple of my original patterns that I don't think I have already posted. I will post them tomorrow, but apologize if I have previously posted them. I imagine by the end of my session tomorrow that everyone will be all bookmark patterned out.
> I definitely think they do make nice little gifts. Yesterday morning, our daughter asked us if we could pop up and see our 16 year old GD who is having some problems and was going to be at home on her own. I cast on a bookmark (Just One More Page) with one of those BonBons before we left, and knit on it during the car ride (20 something miles), and finished it shortly after we got up there. Fortunately my GD had a needle and scissors so I was able to finish it and give it to her. Unfortunately I forgot to take any pics.
> 
> The first pattern has only four rows of instructions to be repeated so should be fairly easy.
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I have something in mine that looks like mint, but has no fragrance that I can discern. Plus some of it is getting a little white flower on it. Cannot seem to find it on the internet. We also have tansy, which is "outlawed" in this part of the state. It has a yellow flower on it. Not a lot, though, not sure where I saw it when we moved in. I know I pulled some of it out in case the "powers that be" wanted to check it out. They make you pay fines if you have it and then make you pay for them to pull it out! :sm25: :sm06:
> 
> For me garlic is a necessity. And for DH also. There was one time back in Pennsylvania when I had just brought in some fresh garlic for cooking. A lady friend was visiting and noticed it and wanted to know if she could have a clove. She ate it like a piece of candy! Did you also know that a slice of raw garlic on a fever blister will heal it faster?
> 
> And yes, it would cost a mint for a cab or something similar. That is, of course, assuming they would come all the way out here! I know the one he used years ago won't.


If you mystery 'weed' has a square stem it is in the mint family. It could be wild catnip which grows around here. If you think is a mint family member, you can look those varieties up.

Garlic is a necessity of life--that is my opinion. My neighbor is like old PA neighbor eating garlic by the pound. Garlic is good for so many things, it can be considered a panacea. My first herbal book that I recall was a pamphlet on Garlic and its uses around the world. From cooking to internal and external medicinal uses garlic seems to grow almost everywhere and was used wherever it grew/grows. I have used it to draw infection by putting it in the ears of on the soles of feet, even on babies for URI. I have used in in the mouth to reduce inflammation such as abscesses. Need to be careful on such soft tissue as it can burn. Read of the Russians placing raw garlic around lacerations during wartime when nothing else was available to keep infections down. My garlic, the German white variety is the hottest I can find at the garlic festival and is way too hot for big mouthfuls, at least for me. Used to love to slice it tissue paper thin and put it on bread with cream cheese or butter. Haven't been eating bread recently so need something else. Hmmm? Maybe on the plantain bread with a soft cheese would do. Am salivating for the new crop even tho there is still some left from last summer.

Never used it on oral fever blisters, but now that you mention it, I have used it on vaginal herpes to good effect.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> Here are another bunch of patterns. I was thinking that these were all that I had left, but found a couple of my original patterns that I don't think I have already posted. I will post them tomorrow, but apologize if I have previously posted them. I imagine by the end of my session tomorrow that everyone will be all bookmark patterned out.
> I definitely think they do make nice little gifts. Yesterday morning, our daughter asked us if we could pop up and see our 16 year old GD who is having some problems and was going to be at home on her own. I cast on a bookmark (Just One More Page) with one of those BonBons before we left, and knit on it during the car ride (20 something miles), and finished it shortly after we got up there. Fortunately my GD had a needle and scissors so I was able to finish it and give it to her. Unfortunately I forgot to take any pics.
> 
> The first pattern has only four rows of instructions to be repeated so should be fairly easy.
> ...


Thank you. There are some really pretty lacy ones in the bunch. Have them all downloaded & in a file, so I can do more later.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Thank you. There are some really pretty lacy ones in the bunch. Have them all downloaded & in a file, so I can do more later.


Sounds like you are in a bit of an addictive mode with these little babies :sm02:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for your well wishes on the call backs. One coming up in 45 min.

More gorgeous bookmarks, Sue. Thanks!

If I have my dates right, I will have the next two weeks. There will be a focus on WIPs, but I thought also we could share our favorite FO's and links to patterns etc. What do you all think?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that sounds good to me :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--that works. It keeps the conversation going with the promise of interesting ideas and patterns.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like you are in a bit of an addictive mode with these little babies :sm02:


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, that sounds good to me :sm24:


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> The only thing on this list I eat is cattle! Sheep, or mutton, or whatever it is called, makes me visit the bathroom way too much!


Not keen on the whole slaughtering process- had to do too much of it in my youth.
Good reason not to eat Sheep Meat.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for your well wishes on the call backs. One coming up in 45 min.
> 
> More gorgeous bookmarks, Sue. Thanks!
> 
> If I have my dates right, I will have the next two weeks. There will be a focus on WIPs, but I thought also we could share our favorite FO's and links to patterns etc. What do you all think?


 :sm24: Sounds good to me, Bev!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> If I have my dates right, I will have the next two weeks. There will be a focus on WIPs, but I thought also we could share our favorite FO's and links to patterns etc. What do you all think?


Great idea. I just need to know how to do the sharing. Upload pics to pictures section? I really would like to make a quilted wall hanging with all of them. I may be the only one who enters my house that knows what they are, but it would still be fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Great idea. I just need to know how to do the sharing. Upload pics to pictures section? I really would like to make a quilted wall hanging with all of them. I may be the only one who enters my house that knows what they are, but it would still be fun.


Joyce, you need to hit Reply or Quote Reply, and follow the instructions below the emoticons, especially anything in red. Can't do pictures from Quick Reply. Looking forward to you working it out!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks all for your well wishes on the call backs. One coming up in 45 min.
> 
> More gorgeous bookmarks, Sue. Thanks!
> 
> If I have my dates right, I will have the next two weeks. There will be a focus on WIPs, but I thought also we could share our favorite FO's and links to patterns etc. What do you all think?


That sounds like a great idea to me.

Hope the call back was positive :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not keen on the whole slaughtering process- had to do too much of it in my youth.
> Good reason not to eat Sheep Meat.


I was "trained" young and was considered at expert at it. I could skin out a full grown animal before adult men could get half of it done. Could still do it if I had to I guess.

On another note, I just picked up *Alice Starmore* book, _Fishermen's Sweaters_ from the library. They had to go out of their library system which has over 5 counties in it to find it. And I only get to keep it for 3 weeks. Lots of copies to make of the graphs in there. Not violating any copyrights though. I will just be using these for myself or gifts. There are 20 lovely patterns in there. I just wish some of them were not of such a dark color yarn. But the graphs are fantastic and that is more important to me! Lots of great ideas in there. In fact, was just given 3 lbs of a light lavender worsted weight (I think) today. Might play around with some of these graphs and make a poncho. I have been having one "cooking and itching" in my brain so this could what it finally takes to "finish" it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I was "trained" young and was considered at expert at it. I could skin out a full grown animal before adult men could get half of it done. Could still do it if I had to I guess.
> 
> On another note, I just picked up *Alice Starmore* book, _Fishermen's Sweaters_ from the library. They had to go out of their library system which has over 5 counties in it to find it. And I only get to keep it for 3 weeks. Lots of copies to make of the graphs in there. Not violating any copyrights though. I will just be using these for myself or gifts. There are 20 lovely patterns in there. I just wish some of them were not of such a dark color yarn. But the graphs are fantastic and that is more important to me! Lots of great ideas in there. In fact, was just given 3 lbs of a light lavender worsted weight (I think) today. Might play around with some of these graphs and make a poncho. I have been having one "cooking and itching" in my brain so this could what it finally takes to "finish" it.


 :sm24: So glad you have the Alice Starmore book- even if only for such a short time- I have an increasing library of her books at home. The graphs are an excellent beginning point.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I lucked on 2 LAMB chops at Fresh Thyme. Both were under $5 per chop! I left the darker colored meat on the shelf...only the bright red appealed.

Parsley, Sage, Rosemary, and Thyme. Salt, Pepper, actual lemon added. YUM!

Most of my WIPS will be these bookmarks. :sm23:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Sounds like a well thought plan ,Bev.
I have still only managed to make one bookmark and must see if the spray starch worked on it .
Trying for an early night and already almost eleven .


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

annweb said:


> Sounds like a well thought plan ,Bev.
> I have still only managed to make one bookmark and must see if the spray starch worked on it .
> Trying for an early night and already almost eleven .


Hoping you do get a good night's rest, you, and Hector.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here are another bunch of patterns. I was thinking that these were all that I had left, but found a couple of my original patterns that I don't think I have already posted. I will post them tomorrow, but apologize if I have previously posted them. I imagine by the end of my session tomorrow that everyone will be all bookmark patterned out.
> I definitely think they do make nice little gifts. Yesterday morning, our daughter asked us if we could pop up and see our 16 year old GD who is having some problems and was going to be at home on her own. I cast on a bookmark (Just One More Page) with one of those BonBons before we left, and knit on it during the car ride (20 something miles), and finished it shortly after we got up there. Fortunately my GD had a needle and scissors so I was able to finish it and give it to her. Unfortunately I forgot to take any pics.
> 
> The first pattern has only four rows of instructions to be repeated so should be fairly easy.
> ...


Those are great, Sue. I do like the pretty one-cloverleaf. Thanks for all the great links to patterns and for coming up with such a great idea.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

JoyceinNC said:


> Great idea. I just need to know how to do the sharing. Upload pics to pictures section? I really would like to make a quilted wall hanging with all of them. I may be the only one who enters my house that knows what they are, but it would still be fun.


Joyce--here's the info DeEtta gave me for uploading pics & starting an new 2 week session of LP. The only thing I have to add is after clicking on the file to copy to LP--is to open it so it will transfer.

"Dell -- when you select Reply or Quote Reply, anew screen pops up which has a white space where you can type in some text (or cut and paste from a precomposed document). Just under the white box where the text shows, you'll see a "SEND" button and a "PREVIEW" button. Now look further down and you'll see a "Choose File" and an "Add Attachment" buttons. This is where you do the job. First click on "Choose file" -- the system will take you to your browser's file management system. There you can click on any file that is in the appropriate format usually a JPEG file. Once you click on the file in your browser, the control should return to the page in KP where you were typing. -- NOW, THIS IS IMPORTANT: you need now to click on the "Add Attachment" button. Behind the scenes, KP reaches out to your browser using the file name that you identified, and copies the file to this page. You'll notice a small progress message in the lower left corner of the KP screen. First it will say XX% downloaded or something to that effect, then it will say "Waiting for KP" and then you'll see the page you're staring at, repaint itself with your text at the top in the yellow section and the picture immediately following that. Then the white box with your text will appear and you'll see more or less the same underneath the white box; EXCEPT there is an additional section that allows you to add a caption for the photograph. If you want to add a caption, then type it in the box and click on Update. At this point, all that has been done is that you've created a "draft" -- but you have not committed either the text or the picture and its caption to the thread. To do that click on the SEND button. Again, the page you are looking at changes and you'll see that once again you are in the regular thread with your text and picture showing. If you are like me, you'll immediately wish you had fixed a typo or clarified something in the text. Well, you can -- click on the "EDIT" button immediately under the combined entry and once again the white box with the text will appear as well as the CHOOSE FILE and CAPTION buttons. So at this point, you can correct your text, or delete an attachment, or add an attachment. In every instance, you'll need to finish the operation by choosing the UPDATE button immediately under the white box. You can continue Editing your entry in the thread for a few minutes (not sure how many 5 or 10) but eventually what you've posted becomes "cement" and can no longer be changed.
I'd suggest that you give this a try and if it doesn't work, tell us what systems you are using -- the information I've given here is what appears on my Windows machine. I'm sure that there maybe variations for other devices. Good luck.
I should also have mentioned that if you want to post more than one picture you can do that by choosing a photo, adding it, choosing the next , adding it, etc and then UPDATE to commit all the photos along with the text --- or you can do them one at a time if you prefer.

Dell -- congrats -- you did it. When the time comes to open a new session you DON'T need to go to Admin. We can tell you how to do it -- its a piece of cake. Actually, here itis:
You start "Create a new Topic". Be sure and put it into the KAL, Swap category. then for your title start with LACE PARTY - [xxxx] Usually we put either the dates or the topic or both and sometimes our name. Whatever you do, remember this will be one in a long series of Lace Parties so put the specifics early in your description. Now when, the new topic is opened up you'll see the usual white space for the text. Do whatever you are going to do -- I typically draft my opening in a word processor so I can just cut and paste. Also, typically, we usually have an introduction paragraph welcoming the general KPers and telling them what this topic will be about.
After you've successfully got the topic started, then copy the Address of the KP listing (get it from your browser) and go to the current active Lace Party, and inform everyone that a new party has been opened and paste in the link. This should be done at the point of turnover from one party to the next. 
It may sound intimidating, but it is really easy -- just make sure that when you open the topic it is the correct section: "Swaps, KAL, etc."


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> :sm24: :sm24:
> 
> Good to know. Hope you get good news on Monday.


Thanks, JanetLee. I met with the physical therapist today and have exercises and will have water therapy beginning Wed. She said my right shoulder is close to frozen shoulder. Good incentive to do the exercises. I liked her a lot, she is knowledgeable and personable. I could hear another PT in the cubicle next to me and he seemed so clinical. My PT was very much in favor of the laser therapy and wished they could offer it.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Bev, that sounds good to me :sm24:


Me, too!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

We had our first appointment this afternoon. It was a Christian school and they need someone every day for about 3 man hours. With only once or twice a week in the summer. We have to come up with a quote. We will do it, but I am afraid they will not like our rates. Another thing is we wouldn't start till June-the once a week stuff till August. It would give us a chance to break ourselves in, but the budget needs an influx pretty soon. Not sure if we want to add this to our schedule, we would want to cut some of our other clients out. Will work on quote and see what the Mon appointment brings.

I'm glad everyone seems to like the idea of our favorite FO. I thought it would keep the focus on knitting a bit more. I probably will not be able to get us started till late Sunday, as this Sunday is pretty busy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> We had our first appointment this afternoon. It was a Christian school and they need someone every day for about 3 man hours. With only once or twice a week in the summer. We have to come up with a quote. We will do it, but I am afraid they will not like our rates. Another thing is we wouldn't start till June-the once a week stuff till August. It would give us a chance to break ourselves in, but the budget needs an influx pretty soon. Not sure if we want to add this to our schedule, we would want to cut some of our other clients out. Will work on quote and see what the Mon appointment brings.
> 
> I'm glad everyone seems to like the idea of our favorite FO. I thought it would keep the focus on knitting a bit more. I probably will not be able to get us started till late Sunday, as this Sunday is pretty busy.


Hoping it all does work out for you Bev, not nice when things are restricted- I know that one only too well, thank goodness I have paid back the biggest debt I had from moving!
I'll have to have a think about what FO to photograph!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Joyce--here's the info DeEtta gave me for uploading pics & starting an new 2 week session of LP. The only thing I have to add is after clicking on the file to copy to LP--is to open it so it will transfer.


Thanks for all the info! I'll keep that in a safe place for future reference. I knew about attaching a photo to a post, so far, so good! If my wall quilt is finished after the lace party is over, should I try to attach a photo to that thread (if it hasn't been closed)? Or should I put it in the pictures section of the forum?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks for all the info! I'll keep that in a safe place for future reference. I knew about attaching a photo to a post, so far, so good! If my wall quilt is finished after the lace party is over, should I try to attach a photo to that thread (if it hasn't been closed)? Or should I put it in the pictures section of the forum?


I believe any picture you post automatically shows in Newest Pictures- I don't think you can deliberately post there- but could be wrong.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Thanks for all the info! I'll keep that in a safe place for future reference. I knew about attaching a photo to a post, so far, so good! If my wall quilt is finished after the lace party is over, should I try to attach a photo to that thread (if it hasn't been closed)? Or should I put it in the pictures section of the forum?


That depends on who you want to share with. LP people don't necessarily read other parts of the KP. Of course you could post in both places which some people on LP have done. The choice is really yours.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I didn't know that, but just took a look. I looked for the latest pic I had posted here, and finally found it after scrolling through several pages. I don't know what useful purpose it serves as it does not identify what pattern was used, nor who posted it. I can only think it just ensures (maybe) everyone's pics have a chance to be viewed, if you take the time to look. When you post pics in Pictures forum, there is no certainty that it will be featured in the following day's Digest. That tends to depend on how many people have begun new posts, and also how many pages there are. If you have lots of pages in your thread you are almost certainly going to be featured. Also, when your topic first appears in Newest Topics in the Digest, it may only stay there a few minutes if a lot of other people are submitting at the same time.

I agreee that you can't deliberately post there. I am assuming that they have some software which probably searches all the threads for .jpg tags. It is sort of a nice feature just to look at the pics, although you can't get any further info.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> I believe any picture you post automatically shows in Newest Pictures- I don't think you can deliberately post there- but could be wrong.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Lin, what a lovely photo of your unique area. 

Barbara, sorry to hear about the shoulder pain. Sounds like you are getting some good therapies that hopefully will ease it.

Bev, glad you are getting some job possibilities. Hope they will work out for you. 

Sue, that enchanted rose shawl looks like it will be a beauty. It sure has a variety of stitches. How nice that the stitches decrease too. 
Thanks so much for all the new bookmark patterns. I did another last night. It is so satisfying to see the pretty design develop so fast!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Caryn, that is a pretty bookmark. :sm24:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here are my final two offerings. The first is very versatile. It can be a necklace, bracelet or guess what? A bookmark!

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-band

Next is another by Library Leigh.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/pinwheels-lace-bookmark

It was interesting when I plugged in Pinwheels in Patterns on Ravelry, how many different types of projects popped up. If you have a few minutes, that is interesting to take a look at.

As they say, That's it folks. I think there are plenty of bookmark patterns to access if you want a small project or last minute gift. I have enjoyed knitting some of these. I think I must have knit about a dozen, and given away half a dozen. I am going to cast on one more, as a little gift. We are heading to Virginia Beach on Monday. We will return on Friday. We are planning getting together with a couple from our London days. She is also from NorthEast England, and we worked together at P&G's Scandinavian division in London. Just think, if I hadn't met my DH and moved to the States, I might now be in Stockholm or Helsinki, since the division moved after I came over here. I am planning making a bookmark for Chris.

I am hoping we have nice weather whilst at the beach. We have not planned much yet, other than possibly visiting the Aquarium. I will be quite happy just relaxing, watching the ocean, and hopefully getting up to see the sunrise, and come home invigorated from the relaxation and fresh sea air.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Caryn. I think the patterning continues for most of the shawl. It is a different look, and I am enjoying knitting this shawl.

Your bookmark looks great.

Sue


sisu said:


> Lin, what a lovely photo of your unique area.
> 
> Barbara, sorry to hear about the shoulder pain. Sounds like you are getting some good therapies that hopefully will ease it.
> 
> ...


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

sisu said:


> Lin, what a lovely photo of your unique area.
> 
> Barbara, sorry to hear about the shoulder pain. Sounds like you are getting some good therapies that hopefully will ease it.
> 
> ...


That is very pretty, Caryn. And thanks for the good wishes on the shoulders.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here are my final two offerings. The first is very versatile. It can be a necklace, bracelet or guess what? A bookmark!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-band
> 
> ...


Thank you Sue--lots of little ditties to play with and fill in blank times. Like the lace band one especially.

Hope you have good beach weather. Rain is predicted here most of the coming week, but warmer temps. Hoping the snow washes out.

So nice to have been able to keep up old friendships from years gone by. Life certainly takes us on a journey that is filled with surprises.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sue -- a wonderful couple of weeks -- they seem to have sped by so quickly. I have a couple more of the bookmarks done but need to pin them out and block. 

Happy Dance -- finished the ironing -- am all caught up. It is sad to say that some of my favorite pillowcases are beginning to fail. I guess even high-quality 100% cotton percale will wear out after oh 30-40 years. That's a darn shame!!! I have one set that has a beautiful 3 inch crochet border that was probably made with size 30 thread that finally gave up the ghost as they say. Fortunately, the edging had been applied, so I have removed it and now need to find some pillow tubing to mount it on. The problem is that it is next to impossible to find all cotton percale -- today everything is a polyester blend, which I will not use. Several years ago I spent a significant amount of energy trying to locate pillow tubing yardage without any success -- I can remember the last bolt of tubing that I purchased was in the 1970s. I suppose that is part of the sadness of aging and seeing the things one loves slip away.

In any case, on an up note, my friend Laury and I have been busy trying to get rid of those "partial skeins" or bits of left over yarn. She has finished to afghans in the time it took me to finish the piece below. Although I dont' normally like to crochet, it turns out that this project was one I could do in the unreliable light in my Mom's room while I visit. I used up 4 1/2 skeins for this 37" blanket. Why 37" -- well that was it for the mango colored yarn. Actually, I rather like it. Laury and I had planned on donating our pieces, but I may keep this one for a potential baby gift: bright, but paired with a white hat or sweater, it would be a good gift.

Sue hope you have a good rest with family at the Ocean. Caryn -- like that bookmark, favor the movement of the YOs. Bev -- good luck establishing some new customers -- a stressful time for sure. Barbara -- glad you're making progress addressing your shoulder issues. Sounds like you got help just in the nick of time. Julie -- I still have my fingers crossed, hoping one day soon you can get much needed help with your mobility. JanetLee -- I love that book. Have had it on my shelf since it was first published. I agree with the problem with the color photography, but the charts really do tell the story. I took a seminar with Starmore on cabling and designing your own. The session was in the early 1990s and it was in that session that she introduced us to her method of graphing. I had been lace graphing already for a good 5 or 6 years, but never with cables. She may have been the first, if not, certainly, one of the very first to apply graphing to cables. She is also a delightful, petite person. 

Time to get read to head for town, so I hope everyone has a wonderful day along with happy knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sue -- a wonderful couple of weeks -- they seem to have sped by so quickly. I have a couple more of the bookmarks done but need to pin them out and block.
> 
> Happy Dance -- finished the ironing -- am all caught up. It is sad to say that some of my favorite pillowcases are beginning to fail. I guess even high-quality 100% cotton percale will wear out after oh 30-40 years. That's a darn shame!!! I have one set that has a beautiful 3 inch crochet border that was probably made with size 30 thread that finally gave up the ghost as they say. Fortunately, the edging had been applied, so I have removed it and now need to find some pillow tubing to mount it on. The problem is that it is next to impossible to find all cotton percale -- today everything is a polyester blend, which I will not use. Several years ago I spent a significant amount of energy trying to locate pillow tubing yardage without any success -- I can remember the last bolt of tubing that I purchased was in the 1970s. I suppose that is part of the sadness of aging and seeing the things one loves slip away.
> 
> ...


Very nice blanket. It looks very neon orange on my screen--the color used for the winter hat/scarf set for this 5 yr old, now 6, who just loves his orange color. You blanket will work well with a white sweater/hat with some orange highlight--but you did say you used all that color up. It is a popular color this season so you may find something very close to match.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Very nice blanket. It looks very neon orange on my screen--the color used for the winter hat/scarf set for this 5 yr old, now 6, who just loves his orange color. You blanket will work well with a white sweater/hat with some orange highlight--but you did say you used all that color up. It is a popular color this season so you may find something very close to match.


Thanks Tanya -- It isn't quite neon, but Caron Simply Soft calls it Mango. But in any case, I did use it all and don't really want any more. I may just donate the blanket so someone can enjoy it.


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Very pretty. Nice even stitches


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Thanks Tanya -- It isn't quite neon, but Caron Simply Soft calls it Mango. But in any case, I did use it all and don't really want any more. I may just donate the blanket so someone can enjoy it.


Well, it certainly works as a stand alone project quite nicely. I was just thinking about your comment of making something white to go with it. I am sure whatever you do, it will be appreciated.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> I didn't know that, but just took a look. I looked for the latest pic I had posted here, and finally found it after scrolling through several pages. I don't know what useful purpose it serves as it does not identify what pattern was used, nor who posted it. I can only think it just ensures (maybe) everyone's pics have a chance to be viewed, if you take the time to look. When you post pics in Pictures forum, there is no certainty that it will be featured in the following day's Digest. That tends to depend on how many people have begun new posts, and also how many pages there are. If you have lots of pages in your thread you are almost certainly going to be featured. Also, when your topic first appears in Newest Topics in the Digest, it may only stay there a few minutes if a lot of other people are submitting at the same time.
> 
> I agreee that you can't deliberately post there. I am assuming that they have some software which probably searches all the threads for .jpg tags. It is sort of a nice feature just to look at the pics, although you can't get any further info.
> 
> Sue


Sue, if you click on the image that interests you, it takes you to the topic post that it features in!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Ok, thanks.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Sue, if you click on the image that interests you, it takes you to the topic post that it features in!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Caryn, that is a pretty bookmark. :sm24:


It certainly is!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Do have a wonderful trip, Sue. You have done us proud this fortnight. I have saved all the bookmarks. Thank you so much.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> Sue -- a wonderful couple of weeks -- they seem to have sped by so quickly. I have a couple more of the bookmarks done but need to pin them out and block.
> 
> Happy Dance -- finished the ironing -- am all caught up. It is sad to say that some of my favorite pillowcases are beginning to fail. I guess even high-quality 100% cotton percale will wear out after oh 30-40 years. That's a darn shame!!! I have one set that has a beautiful 3 inch crochet border that was probably made with size 30 thread that finally gave up the ghost as they say. Fortunately, the edging had been applied, so I have removed it and now need to find some pillow tubing to mount it on. The problem is that it is next to impossible to find all cotton percale -- today everything is a polyester blend, which I will not use. Several years ago I spent a significant amount of energy trying to locate pillow tubing yardage without any success -- I can remember the last bolt of tubing that I purchased was in the 1970s. I suppose that is part of the sadness of aging and seeing the things one loves slip away.
> 
> ...


That is a lovely afghan. It would look good with a white hat. I have to agree that it is a shame that things we love disappear.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

sisu said:


> Lin, what a lovely photo of your unique area.
> 
> Barbara, sorry to hear about the shoulder pain. Sounds like you are getting some good therapies that hopefully will ease it.
> 
> ...


What a beauty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Sue -- a wonderful couple of weeks -- they seem to have sped by so quickly. I have a couple more of the bookmarks done but need to pin them out and block.
> 
> Happy Dance -- finished the ironing -- am all caught up. It is sad to say that some of my favorite pillowcases are beginning to fail. I guess even high-quality 100% cotton percale will wear out after oh 30-40 years. That's a darn shame!!! I have one set that has a beautiful 3 inch crochet border that was probably made with size 30 thread that finally gave up the ghost as they say. Fortunately, the edging had been applied, so I have removed it and now need to find some pillow tubing to mount it on. The problem is that it is next to impossible to find all cotton percale -- today everything is a polyester blend, which I will not use. Several years ago I spent a significant amount of energy trying to locate pillow tubing yardage without any success -- I can remember the last bolt of tubing that I purchased was in the 1970s. I suppose that is part of the sadness of aging and seeing the things one loves slip away.
> 
> ...


Hope all goes well, I'm assuming you're off to visit your Mom. That is a very bright blanket, but will go well with whites!
Starmore is one of my favourite knitting gurus.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Several years ago I spent a significant amount of energy trying to locate pillow tubing yardage without any success -- I can remember the last bolt of tubing that I purchased was in the 1970s. I suppose that is part of the sadness of aging and seeing the things one loves slip away.

DeEtta- it's been a very long time since I've seen pillowcase tubing also. I have given up and use either bleached muslin or high quality quilter's cottons, both purchased by the yard, cut to length and width I need, seamed and finished. As you mentioned about the current blends, for that reason I would hesitate to buy pillowcase tubing offered online. Once I discovered that pillowcases bought in stores are no longer made of seamless fabric of any fiber content, I decided not to worry about my own precious pillowcases, most made by my mother, not being seamless. I have seen photos of pillowcases that have a band of colored fabric that coordinates with the embroidery and crochet edge between the salvaged fancy part and the new pillowcase body. Other sorts of trims over the seam between new and old would be good also, especially since even white fabrics may not match an older fabric that has aged through repeated launderings. I have also seen pictures of salvaged fancy pillowcase ends being included in a scrapbook, but I would rather still have the pretty part on a pillowcase that I could use.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

britgirl said:


> Here are my final two offerings. The first is very versatile. It can be a necklace, bracelet or guess what? A bookmark!
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/lace-band
> 
> ...


Thank you for a great 2 weeks & all the bookmark patterns; can see many of them in so many other projects! --and have a fantastic, relaxing, fun week at the beach with your friends.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Belle1 said:


> Sue -- a wonderful couple of weeks -- they seem to have sped by so quickly. I have a couple more of the bookmarks done but need to pin them out and block.
> 
> Happy Dance -- finished the ironing -- am all caught up. It is sad to say that some of my favorite pillowcases are beginning to fail. I guess even high-quality 100% cotton percale will wear out after oh 30-40 years. That's a darn shame!!! I have one set that has a beautiful 3 inch crochet border that was probably made with size 30 thread that finally gave up the ghost as they say. Fortunately, the edging had been applied, so I have removed it and now need to find some pillow tubing to mount it on. The problem is that it is next to impossible to find all cotton percale -- today everything is a polyester blend, which I will not use. Several years ago I spent a significant amount of energy trying to locate pillow tubing yardage without any success -- I can remember the last bolt of tubing that I purchased was in the 1970s. I suppose that is part of the sadness of aging and seeing the things one loves slip away.
> 
> ...


That's a beautiful granny square blanket. Whoever gets it should surely treasure it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I see I have repeated myself to you.  Yay on getting your debt paid back. That is always such a relief.

Caryn, your bookmark is wonderful!

Sue have a lovely get together with friends. Thanks so much for your two weeks of bookmarks. I have one I am hoping to get started in the next two weeks. What good is it to have a WIP party, if one does not start a new project in the midst. 

Love your blanket, DeEtta. I can see why you want to keep it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tanya. I have enjoyed looking for and knitting them. It is a nice change from the larger shawls. I think I still have a couple to block and maybe add a tassel.

Think it is a mixed forecast. Can see me packing various types of clothing.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Thank you Sue--lots of little ditties to play with and fill in blank times. Like the lace band one especially.
> 
> Hope you have good beach weather. Rain is predicted here most of the coming week, but warmer temps. Hoping the snow washes out.
> 
> So nice to have been able to keep up old friendships from years gone by. Life certainly takes us on a journey that is filled with surprises.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks DeEtta. I also have a couple that still need to be blocked. Like your blanket. It is always good to be able to use up leftover yarn.

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Sue -- a wonderful couple of weeks -- they seem to have sped by so quickly. I have a couple more of the bookmarks done but need to pin them out and block.
> 
> Happy Dance -- finished the ironing -- am all caught up. It is sad to say that some of my favorite pillowcases are beginning to fail. I guess even high-quality 100% cotton percale will wear out after oh 30-40 years. That's a darn shame!!! I have one set that has a beautiful 3 inch crochet border that was probably made with size 30 thread that finally gave up the ghost as they say. Fortunately, the edging , I have had been applied, so I have removed it and now need to find some pillow tubing to mount it on. The problem is that it is next to impossible to find all cotton percale -- today everything is a polyester blend, which I will not use. Several years ago I spent a significant amount of energy trying to locate pillow tubing yardage without any success -- I can remember the last bolt of tubing that I purchased was in the 1970s. I suppose that is part of the sadness of aging and seeing the things one loves slip away.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Norma. It have enjoyed it too.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Do have a wonderful trip, Sue. You have done us proud this fortnight. I have saved all the bookmarks. Thank you so much.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you, Dell. I have enjoyed it and now am getting a little stash for little gifts.

Sue


wwwdel said:


> Thank you for a great 2 weeks & all the bookmark patterns; can see many of them in so many other projects! --and have a fantastic, relaxing, fun week at the beach with your friends.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. I don't think I will ever run out of WIPs.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Julie, I see I have repeated myself to you.  Yay on getting your debt paid back. That is always such a relief.
> 
> Caryn, your bookmark is wonderful!
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I see I have repeated myself to you.  Yay on getting your debt paid back. That is always such a relief.
> 
> Caryn, your bookmark is wonderful!
> 
> ...


No problems! It does make a huge difference.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: So glad you have the Alice Starmore book- even if only for such a short time- I have an increasing library of her books at home. The graphs are an excellent beginning point.


Yes, it is. Had DH looking on the internet for her books because he really liked this one! He does know what he likes for me to make him!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, it is. Had DH looking on the internet for her books because he really liked this one! He does know what he likes for me to make him!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: I love her take on Aran work.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I have one more download yet to do for the bookmarks to my desktop computer...but I'll get it later tonight. :sm24:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am hesitant to post pictures after reading recent comments. I only wish pictures of LP viewing, not for the entire KP group. However here are the few bookmarkers I was able to do between errands, chores, appointments and other commitmsnts. By the way my throat exam was good. No serious problems. Just serious allergies and irratation. No cancer, no nodules, no surgery needed. Yea! Guess I need to do a better job taking allergy medication. I tend to take the pill and forget the nasal spray :sm16:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I am hesitant to post pictures after reading recent comments. I only wish pictures of LP viewing, not for the entire KP group. However here are the few bookmarkers I was able to do between errands, chores, appointments and other commitmsnts. By the way my throat exam was good. No serious problems. Just serious allergies and irratation. No cancer, no nodules, no surgery needed. Yea! Guess I need to do a better job taking allergy medication. I tend to take the pill and forget the nasal spray :sm16:


Afraid that is possible only by PM, now. Glad you have ruled out the ominous.

Mean't to say, they are nice and colourful, Tricia!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tricia, such nice bookmarks. They look great. Happy for your good report on your throat.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia, those are very pretty bookmarks.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Several years ago I spent a significant amount of energy trying to locate pillow tubing yardage without any success -- I can remember the last bolt of tubing that I purchased was in the 1970s. I suppose that is part of the sadness of aging and seeing the things one loves slip away.
> 
> DeEtta- it's been a very long time since I've seen pillowcase tubing also. I have given up and use either bleached muslin or high quality quilter's cottons, both purchased by the yard, cut to length and width I need, seamed and finished. As you mentioned about the current blends, for that reason I would hesitate to buy pillowcase tubing offered online. Once I discovered that pillowcases bought in stores are no longer made of seamless fabric of any fiber content, I decided not to worry about my own precious pillowcases, most made by my mother, not being seamless. I have seen photos of pillowcases that have a band of colored fabric that coordinates with the embroidery and crochet edge between the salvaged fancy part and the new pillowcase body. Other sorts of trims over the seam between new and old would be good also, especially since even white fabrics may not match an older fabric that has aged through repeated launderings. I have also seen pictures of salvaged fancy pillowcase ends being included in a scrapbook, but I would rather still have the pretty part on a pillowcase that I could use.


Me too Joyce. I'm just not willing to give up on the finer things of life. After all, now that I'm in a position to "pamper" myself, I don't want to do so with synthetics -- they are just not the real thing in my book.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I am hesitant to post pictures after reading recent comments. I only wish pictures of LP viewing, not for the entire KP group. However here are the few bookmarkers I was able to do between errands, chores, appointments and other commitmsnts. By the way my throat exam was good. No serious problems. Just serious allergies and irratation. No cancer, no nodules, no surgery needed. Yea! Guess I need to do a better job taking allergy medication. I tend to take the pill and forget the nasal spray :sm16:


Great news Tricia!!! What a wonderful relief. Allergies can be managed -- may not be fun, but at least they can be dealt with. Love the bookmarks. I've been using left over bits of fingering yarn and crochet cotton. Some of mine might have been more attractive in solids, etc. but I figure that ultimately they will be closed between pages, so its okay. I wouldn't worry about anyone else seeing your work -- looks good to me and besides, I hope you were having some fun with it, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--so glad your exam showed no serious problem. Your bookmarks look great in all that color.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Those all look great, Tricia. Glad your throat exam went well. I am sure you are relieved.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> I am hesitant to post pictures after reading recent comments. I only wish pictures of LP viewing, not for the entire KP group. However here are the few bookmarkers I was able to do between errands, chores, appointments and other commitmsnts. By the way my throat exam was good. No serious problems. Just serious allergies and irratation. No cancer, no nodules, no surgery needed. Yea! Guess I need to do a better job taking allergy medication. I tend to take the pill and forget the nasal spray :sm16:


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

Tricia,so pleased there is nothing serious going on with your throat .Allergies seem to be very common these days .
Your bookmarks look great .Where do you find the time ? I think you have taught the dogs to knit and pretend it's you .
Bev,I do hope some of the work proves to be exactly what you want .We don't want you working too hard to have time to take photographs .
DeEtta ,the blanket is in colours many young mums would prefer .Baby pastel colours seem to be out .I have just made a baby cardi in orange shades and it was well received .
Sue,have a well deserved break ,hope the weather treats you kindly and you manage to re-charge your batteries .Thank you so much for a very interesting few weeks and all the hard work.
Clocks go forward here so think I shall head up the wooden hill.Had a busy day and feel tired anyway.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I am hesitant to post pictures after reading recent comments. I only wish pictures of LP viewing, not for the entire KP group. However here are the few bookmarkers I was able to do between errands, chores, appointments and other commitmsnts. By the way my throat exam was good. No serious problems. Just serious allergies and irratation. No cancer, no nodules, no surgery needed. Yea! Guess I need to do a better job taking allergy medication. I tend to take the pill and forget the nasal spray :sm16:


Very nice, Tricia. I like to post to this group, too, not all of KP. Maybe occasionally. I'd need to finish something though ???? I have only managed one but have saved all the patterns. I'm trying to catch up on my MKALs. Just got Elizabeth's YOEL done for March. YAY!

Really good news on the throat!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Great news Tricia!!! What a wonderful relief. Allergies can be managed -- may not be fun, but at least they can be dealt with. Love the bookmarks. I've been using left over bits of fingering yarn and crochet cotton. Some of mine might have been more attractive in solids, etc. but I figure that ultimately they will be closed between pages, so its okay. I wouldn't worry about anyone else seeing your work -- looks good to me and besides, I hope you were having some fun with it, too.


I meant to tell you how much I like your 'tover blanket. That is what we call leftovers around here. ????


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Tricia,you did a great job with the bookmarks; they look more than fine! Glad to hear there is nothing ominous going on with your throat.

Hope the rest of the weekend goes well for everyone.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is a lovely afghan.

I have done a small amount of graphing for cables. Nothing too fancy yet. I need time to work up to that if ever!



Belle1 said:


> Sue -- a wonderful couple of weeks -- they seem to have sped by so quickly. I have a couple more of the bookmarks done but need to pin them out and block.
> 
> Happy Dance -- finished the ironing -- am all caught up. It is sad to say that some of my favorite pillowcases are beginning to fail. I guess even high-quality 100% cotton percale will wear out after oh 30-40 years. That's a darn shame!!! I have one set that has a beautiful 3 inch crochet border that was probably made with size 30 thread that finally gave up the ghost as they say. Fortunately, the edging had been applied, so I have removed it and now need to find some pillow tubing to mount it on. The problem is that it is next to impossible to find all cotton percale -- today everything is a polyester blend, which I will not use. Several years ago I spent a significant amount of energy trying to locate pillow tubing yardage without any success -- I can remember the last bolt of tubing that I purchased was in the 1970s. I suppose that is part of the sadness of aging and seeing the things one loves slip away.
> 
> ...


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I am hesitant to post pictures after reading recent comments. I only wish pictures of LP viewing, not for the entire KP group. However here are the few bookmarkers I was able to do between errands, chores, appointments and other commitmsnts. By the way my throat exam was good. No serious problems. Just serious allergies and irratation. No cancer, no nodules, no surgery needed. Yea! Guess I need to do a better job taking allergy medication. I tend to take the pill and forget the nasal spray :sm16:


Nice markers!

Throat problems brought on by allergies can be painful. When mine gets real bad I actually will lose my voice for a few days. Not fun and very painful. Lots of honey!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Me too Joyce. I'm just not willing to give up on the finer things of life. After all, now that I'm in a position to "pamper" myself, I don't want to do so with synthetics -- they are just not the real thing in my book.


And if you've ever used polyester pillowcases, you know how miserable they are in a couple of years as the fabric forms hard little pills. No thanks! I don't know if this is a case of pampering or enjoying finer things in life. I see it as using things that will last longer and are therefore more economical than synthetic fabrics or items made so quickly they are sloppy. Some of the mass produced things I've seen for clothing or home furnishings were so sloppy, I don't see how they could last very long. I could pay a lower price to begin with, but have to replace more often. Spending more on better quality materials and making beautiful things for my home (and myself) have turned out to be more economical in the mid to long term. Also, my attitudes about durability have changed over the years. A long time ago, I might not have minded replacing things often, but now it's an unwelcome burden to be shopping for new kitchen or bath towels AGAIN. I'm to a point that I don't pay much attention to fads in my clothes, so if I'm happy with the color, design and fit, that's all that matters to me. Thinking of making or buying new drapes and/or curtains makes me tired....just to think about it! When my children were little, their clothes had to be replaced often because they grew. I'm well past that now, and I seem to have more time to make the things I really want. My little grandson starts school this coming fall, and I'm already making plans for all the medium and large projects that have been piling up. Oh boy!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Tricia- last fall we raced my little grandson to his doctor to find out why he had lumps in his neck. We already knew he had seasonal outdoor allergies but we were afraid of the worst. Come to find out, the lumps were small swellings in the various lymph glands in his neck. They were caused by those seasonal allergies! Doctor said to give him a powerful over the counter antihistamine before he goes outside to play, but we now have a nasal spray to use if that isn't strong enough. We were relieved that it wasn't anything worse, but we will have to be vigilant about his medicines or his hearing and over all health will suffer. This will probably be a life long thing, and will be tiresome, but it's better than suffering.

So hold on, remember your meds! Too much to do, especially the fun stuff, to spend time feeling miserable!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Babalou said:


> I meant to tell you how much I like your 'tover blanket. That is what we call leftovers around here. ????


LIke that -- 'tover blanket. Never heard that before, but oh so apt.


----------



## nancylea57 (Feb 12, 2017)

fourth try: I've had a great time this last two weeks, great patterns, good conversations.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> And if you've ever used polyester pillowcases, you know how miserable they are in a couple of years as the fabric forms hard little pills. No thanks! I don't know if this is a case of pampering or enjoying finer things in life. I see it as using things that will last longer and are therefore more economical than synthetic fabrics or items made so quickly they are sloppy. Some of the mass produced things I've seen for clothing or home furnishings were so sloppy, I don't see how they could last very long. I could pay a lower price to begin with, but have to replace more often. Spending more on better quality materials and making beautiful things for my home (and myself) have turned out to be more economical in the mid to long term. Also, my attitudes about durability have changed over the years. A long time ago, I might not have minded replacing things often, but now it's an unwelcome burden to be shopping for new kitchen or bath towels AGAIN. I'm to a point that I don't pay much attention to fads in my clothes, so if I'm happy with the color, design and fit, that's all that matters to me. Thinking of making or buying new drapes and/or curtains makes me tired....just to think about it! When my children were little, their clothes had to be replaced often because they grew. I'm well past that now, and I seem to have more time to make the things I really want. My little grandson starts school this coming fall, and I'm already making plans for all the medium and large projects that have been piling up. Oh boy!


Also agree with your attitude. It is much cheaper in the long run to buy best grade as possible. I bought a new winter jacket this year--1st time in about 15+ years! The one I used was like iron and held up so well. It was a men's work jacket and designed for hard wear. My shoes, the same. I have impossible feet to fit so all my shoes are very expensive as there is no choice, but they wear extremely well. And like you, I really hate shopping. Yarn as well--such a better knitting experience using better yarns and they last. My sock yarns need upgrading as I am seeing wear and tear in some of them after 3 or 4 yrs and would like them to last a lot longer. That being said, purchasing with consciousness also means looking for things on sale and discontinued items which can be heavily discounted. Like you, I am not a big fashion buff so if I find something I like, will use it until it just about falls apart, and then try to replace it with the same. That typically means natural fibers and very basic classic styles. And good quality materials always feel and look so much better.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Norma, Sue, Barbara, DeEtta, Julie, and Bev, for your kind remarks about my bookmark. I am now saving some for little gifts and I am enjoying using them too.

Sue, thanks again for a fun 2 weeks and for all those pretty bookmark patterns. It has been fun and I am sure I will make more. Now relax, and enjoy your time at the beach with your friends. 

DeEtta, I love those colors in your blanket. It looks like a creamsickle pop to me. Your crocheting is so excellent.

Wow Tricia, you got quite a few bookmarks done. I like them in the variegated yarn. They really are fun to use too. 
Glad your throat issue isn't anything serious and that allergy meds and nasal spray will help ease the symptoms.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue, hope you have good weather and you enjoy your beach visit. Thanks for all the lovely bookmark patterns.

DeEtta, glad all the ironing is done. Whew! And nice stash reduction project 

Caryn, nice bookmark, sort of a lily of the valley design.

Bev, good luck with the new account.

Tricia, nice collection of bookmarks, and great news about your throat. Must be a relief.


We went flying yesterday, well DH did, I just went for the ride (bit wobbly, Sue will understand). The approach to land is quite hair raising. You come across a marsh and pop down over a line of large scrub trees with a set of power lines on the opposite side and then turn the tail around so you do not hit said scrub with it, keeping away from said power lines. Impressive movie style landing, lol, but lots of potential for bad things to happen. I will most likely land on the runway and taxi back, at least until I am more comfortable with it 

Hope all have a good day,

Melanie


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Sue, hope you have good weather and you enjoy your beach visit. Thanks for all the lovely bookmark patterns.
> 
> DeEtta, glad all the ironing is done. Whew! And nice stash reduction project
> 
> ...


That sounds hairaising. :sm04:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--sounds frustrating that you couldn't fly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That sounds hairaising. :sm04:


As a flier in a former life I can really appreciate what you describe, Melanie- rather a tricky landing, and potential for real problems. Sorry about the vertigo.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, just a quick pop in to say I needed a lifeline today and thankfully I had put one in! I did a few repeats on the Dancing Bees border during the ride in the truck yesterday. When I pulled it out today to do the three rows to finish the current repeat (as a good stopping point) I noticed I had dropped a stitch along where the live body stitches are picked up. Ack! If it was not for the lifeline at the edge of the body stitches I would have had a really huge problem. I tinked back two repeats and started back up. Thank heavens for that lifeline. I was able to put the body stitches back on the needle so they could be picked up again. There is one weird stitch, looks like a purl where a knit should be but I could not get it to work out no matter how many times I tried. So it stays. If anyone notices one stitch along a row of 960, they are looking to close, lol!

Photo from yesterday - not up to Bev's standards  I am standing just beyond the power lines (they are overhead between me and the helicopter), DH is at the controls. This is looking across the taxiway which is around 50 feet (15 m) across and the helo needs about 26 feet. I'll try for a video next time we are up there.


----------



## annweb (Feb 23, 2012)

I shall stick to my car thanks ! 
Sorry about the Bees getting you humming .Good job about the LL .


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Great news Tricia!!! What a wonderful relief. Allergies can be managed -- may not be fun, but at least they can be dealt with. Love the bookmarks. I've been using left over bits of fingering yarn and crochet cotton. Some of mine might have been more attractive in solids, etc. but I figure that ultimately they will be closed between pages, so its okay. I wouldn't worry about anyone else seeing your work -- looks good to me and besides, I hope you were having some fun with it, too.


I have a friend who is a wonderful knitter and she deliberately puts two mistakes in all her work. Her mother did the same and said it brought the person who used it luck. Nice to see you Tricia, Designer1234.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I recall reading years ago of putting a mistake in every project just to let the owner know it was hand made.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Fashion? What is that? Not something I ever concerned myself with most of my life. I have always walked to the beat of a different drummer (of course I learned to play percussion when I was 8 yrs old), and am proud of it! If it fits, looks decent, nothing hanging out, everything covered neatly, good enough for me. And basic colors also. I wear a lot of black and navy blue. Just about any other color will go with them. And I like buying mens clothes for me. The fit is more comfortable. And men's boots are more confortable also. About the only thing I have on right now for women is my undies and bra.

Shopping is to be avoided until you just have to go. Yuck. Get in, find it, get out. My mantra most of the time.



tamarque said:


> Also agree with your attitude. It is much cheaper in the long run to buy best grade as possible. I bought a new winter jacket this year--1st time in about 15+ years! The one I used was like iron and held up so well. It was a men's work jacket and designed for hard wear. My shoes, the same. I have impossible feet to fit so all my shoes are very expensive as there is no choice, but they wear extremely well. And like you, I really hate shopping. Yarn as well--such a better knitting experience using better yarns and they last. My sock yarns need upgrading as I am seeing wear and tear in some of them after 3 or 4 yrs and would like them to last a lot longer. That being said, purchasing with consciousness also means looking for things on sale and discontinued items which can be heavily discounted. Like you, I am not a big fashion buff so if I find something I like, will use it until it just about falls apart, and then try to replace it with the same. That typically means natural fibers and very basic classic styles. And good quality materials always feel and look so much better.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Very nice! Green trees and grass and sunshine! Lucky you and to enjoy a day of flying :sm24:



MissMelba said:


> Well, just a quick pop in to say I needed a lifeline today and thankfully I had put one in! I did a few repeats on the Dancing Bees border during the ride in the truck yesterday. When I pulled it out today to do the three rows to finish the current repeat (as a good stopping point) I noticed I had dropped a stitch along where the live body stitches are picked up. Ack! If it was not for the lifeline at the edge of the body stitches I would have had a really huge problem. I tinked back two repeats and started back up. Thank heavens for that lifeline. I was able to put the body stitches back on the needle so they could be picked up again. There is one weird stitch, looks like a purl where a knit should be but I could not get it to work out no matter how many times I tried. So it stays. If anyone notices one stitch along a row of 960, they are looking to close, lol!
> 
> Photo from yesterday - not up to Bev's standards  I am standing just beyond the power lines (they are overhead between me and the helicopter), DH is at the controls. This is looking across the taxiway which is around 50 feet (15 m) across and the helo needs about 26 feet. I'll try for a video next time we are up there.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I recall reading years ago of putting a mistake in every project just to let the owner know it was hand made.


I always put in at least one mistake. Been doing that since I was a kid at home. Drove my mother batty, but such is life.


----------



## ufoquilter (Feb 23, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have a friend who is a wonderful knitter and she deliberately puts two mistakes in all her work. Her mother did the same and said it brought the person who used it luck. Nice to see you Tricia, Designer1234.


Well, I find that I don't have to make mistakes deliberately; it just comes naturally! :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Designer1234 said:


> I have a friend who is a wonderful knitter and she deliberately puts two mistakes in all her work. Her mother did the same and said it brought the person who used it luck. Nice to see you Tricia, Designer1234.


It is a Muslim thing too, only Allah is perfect.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Well, just a quick pop in to say I needed a lifeline today and thankfully I had put one in! I did a few repeats on the Dancing Bees border during the ride in the truck yesterday. When I pulled it out today to do the three rows to finish the current repeat (as a good stopping point) I noticed I had dropped a stitch along where the live body stitches are picked up. Ack! If it was not for the lifeline at the edge of the body stitches I would have had a really huge problem. I tinked back two repeats and started back up. Thank heavens for that lifeline. I was able to put the body stitches back on the needle so they could be picked up again. There is one weird stitch, looks like a purl where a knit should be but I could not get it to work out no matter how many times I tried. So it stays. If anyone notices one stitch along a row of 960, they are looking to close, lol!
> 
> Photo from yesterday - not up to Bev's standards  I am standing just beyond the power lines (they are overhead between me and the helicopter), DH is at the controls. This is looking across the taxiway which is around 50 feet (15 m) across and the helo needs about 26 feet. I'll try for a video next time we are up there.


I don't want to hear about Bev's standards on THIS photo! She goes for close-ups. Your photograph is in focus, clear, and the clouds are amazing!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is a Muslim thing too, only Allah is perfect.


I like to say that I am still alive, so am not perfect! Don't want to be perfect.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I like to say that I am still alive, so am not perfect! Don't want to be perfect.


 :sm24: I know I'm not!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: I know I'm not!


And I never will be!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> And I never will be!


Warts and all, eh what?!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Fashion? What is that? Not something I ever concerned myself with most of my life. I have always walked to the beat of a different drummer (of course I learned to play percussion when I was 8 yrs old), and am proud of it! If it fits, looks decent, nothing hanging out, everything covered neatly, good enough for me. And basic colors also. I wear a lot of black and navy blue. Just about any other color will go with them. And I like buying mens clothes for me. The fit is more comfortable. And men's boots are more confortable also. About the only thing I have on right now for women is my undies and bra.
> 
> Shopping is to be avoided until you just have to go. Yuck. Get in, find it, get out. My mantra most of the time.


Interesting that you are a percussionist- my son and (5 yr old) grandson play drums. I would have loved to play them, but where and when I was growing up, girls just didn't go anywhere near drums or other percussion instruments. It wasn't until my son was playing drums that I realized that all my favorite songs from my teen years were heavy on drums and percussion. Maybe I'm a percussionist at heart? :sm02:


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> Warts and all, eh what?!


What a boring world it would be if everyone were perfect! However, the Chinese curse of "May you have an interesting life" is NOT what I have in mind! :sm02:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Nice markers!
> 
> Throat problems brought on by allergies can be painful. When mine gets real bad I actually will lose my voice for a few days. Not fun and very painful. Lots of honey!


Well honey is out for me. Yes Iose my voice, throat is sore to the point it feels like it is cracking. Zinc lozenges help, cough drops upset my stomach, and sugarless anything is upsetting. The regular stuff sends my blood sugar through the roof. Saline rinse and nasal spray help. A saline rinse is recommended by the doctors to rinse the pollen out.

The bookmarkers were all made with #10 crochet thread and a US 1 or 2 set of needles. I didn't get them pinned very nice.

I tried to teach the dogs to knit but they keep getting their nose in the way and dropping the needles. If a ball of yarn falls it is play time.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

JoyceinNC said:


> Tricia- last fall we raced my little grandson to his doctor to find out why he had lumps in his neck. We already knew he had seasonal outdoor allergies but we were afraid of the worst. Come to find out, the lumps were small swellings in the various lymph glands in his neck. They were caused by those seasonal allergies! Doctor said to give him a powerful over the counter antihistamine before he goes outside to play, but we now have a nasal spray to use if that isn't strong enough. We were relieved that it wasn't anything worse, but we will have to be vigilant about his medicines or his hearing and over all health will suffer. This will probably be a life long thing, and will be tiresome, but it's better than suffering.
> 
> So hold on, remember your meds! Too much to do, especially the fun stuff, to spend time feeling miserable!


Amen!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Fashion? What is that? Not something I ever concerned myself with most of my life. I have always walked to the beat of a different drummer (of course I learned to play percussion when I was 8 yrs old), and am proud of it! If it fits, looks decent, nothing hanging out, everything covered neatly, good enough for me. And basic colors also. I wear a lot of black and navy blue. Just about any other color will go with them. And I like buying mens clothes for me. The fit is more comfortable. And men's boots are more confortable also. About the only thing I have on right now for women is my undies and bra.
> 
> Shopping is to be avoided until you just have to go. Yuck. Get in, find it, get out. My mantra most of the time.


We probably use the same taylors! Comfort was always my priority :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> I always put in at least one mistake. Been doing that since I was a kid at home. Drove my mother batty, but such is life.


They always happen on their own and I leave them


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I am glad my throat is not serious. With my past cancer issues that was playing with my mind. Finding out it is allergies makes me wish I had saved my money but the peace of mind is worth it. I keep water handy to sip frequently and a saline rinse to flush out the pollen and mucus as needed.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> They always happen on their own and I leave them


Well I've got a biggie--didn't leave the floats on the roosters loose enough--but I'm not frogging! :sm01:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Well I've got a biggie--didn't leave the floats on the roosters loose enough--but I'm not frogging! :sm01:


Can you work the puckering into the design?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> What a boring world it would be if everyone were perfect! However, the Chinese curse of "May you have an interesting life" is NOT what I have in mind! :sm02:


I've not heard that one!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Well honey is out for me. Yes Iose my voice, throat is sore to the point it feels like it is cracking. Zinc lozenges help, cough drops upset my stomach, and sugarless anything is upsetting. The regular stuff sends my blood sugar through the roof. Saline rinse and nasal spray help. A saline rinse is recommended by the doctors to rinse the pollen out.
> 
> The bookmarkers were all made with #10 crochet thread and a US 1 or 2 set of needles. I didn't get them pinned very nice.
> 
> I tried to teach the dogs to knit but they keep getting their nose in the way and dropping the needles. If a ball of yarn falls it is play time.


Hoping for a swift recovery! 
Ringo sits fascinated when I knit- I am sure he would like to try!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ann. That is my concern also-having time for photos. We saw a flock of turkeys on the way home from church this evening. 3 toms and a bunch of hens. All 3 toms were at full alert posturing for the hens. We want to try to find ways to make some money from my photos. 

Melanie, sorry about the vertigo. Wise to wait on that landing till you feel comfortable. Yay for lifelines. Photo looks good to me. Great colors and good focus. 

Elly, I'm with you. My mistakes come naturally. 

"Ringo sits fascinated when I knit- I am sure he would like to try!"

Love this, Julie. 

Well, I must take so photos of my WIP and get the next two weeks started.


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

tamarque said:


> Can you work the puckering into the design?


Well the worst is that the whole thing draws in across the middle a bit; otherwise the rooster's chest is puffed, which isn't an unreal thing! Had thought that the floats looked loose enough from the back, but can see from the front they're not. Will have to see how it looks after laundering. Hadn't done stranded knitting for ~ 50 years, & although had been reminded in my reading to keep it loose - didn't realize just how loose it needed to be. It can certainly be seen that it isn't a factory-made item!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> I've not heard that one!


Yeah, it sounds nice, until you think about it!


----------



## wwwdel (Jan 23, 2015)

eshlemania said:


> Well, I must take so photos of my WIP and get the next two weeks started.


Looking forward to your photos, Bev. Can't imagine that they wouldn't sell; don't know how the competition is; one mag that takes reader photos is "Birds & Blooms", but don't know if they pay. Hope the job prospects fall into line for scheduling for you.

Tricia, hope those allergies are starting to subside so you're more comfortable. They are a plague.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ok, everyone. Here is the link to the next two weeks.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-459270-1.html#10572583

Thanks again, Sue, for your work on bookmarks.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Well the worst is that the whole thing draws in across the middle a bit; otherwise the rooster's chest is puffed, which isn't an unreal thing! Had thought that the floats looked loose enough from the back, but can see from the front they're not. Will have to see how it looks after laundering. Hadn't done stranded knitting for ~ 50 years, & although had been reminded in my reading to keep it loose - didn't realize just how loose it needed to be. It can certainly be seen that it isn't a factory-made item!


It really requires a different discipline to leave those floats loose enough. I have a hard time trusting it. Maybe laundering will help block it out.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Hope your allergies continue to abate Tricia. You made me laugh thinking of trying to teach a dog to knit.

I am ufoquilter's sister - mistakes just happen 

Best wishes with your float issue Del.

See y'all in the next LP.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--thanx for all the bookmark patterns. It was a good idea having a bunch of quickie things to do. I even got 4 of them done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ann. That is my concern also-having time for photos. We saw a flock of turkeys on the way home from church this evening. 3 toms and a bunch of hens. All 3 toms were at full alert posturing for the hens. We want to try to find ways to make some money from my photos.
> 
> Melanie, sorry about the vertigo. Wise to wait on that landing till you feel comfortable. Yay for lifelines. Photo looks good to me. Great colors and good focus.
> 
> ...


 :sm24: :sm24: Ringo on watch.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

wwwdel said:


> Yeah, it sounds nice, until you think about it!


That is sort of what I thought.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for a quick and fun 2 weeks, Sue. See the rest of you at the new LP. Keeping my fingers crossed for you Del....


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Yes, thanks again Sue! I wonder where we will end up in the next two weeks?!


----------



## Frk100 (Mar 27, 2015)

got to love those Corgies - i have 3 of them myself


----------



## Frk100 (Mar 27, 2015)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Ringo on watch.


got to love those Corgies - i have 3 of them myself


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> Well honey is out for me. Yes Iose my voice, throat is sore to the point it feels like it is cracking. Zinc lozenges help, cough drops upset my stomach, and sugarless anything is upsetting. The regular stuff sends my blood sugar through the roof. Saline rinse and nasal spray help. A saline rinse is recommended by the doctors to rinse the pollen out.
> 
> The bookmarkers were all made with #10 crochet thread and a US 1 or 2 set of needles. I didn't get them pinned very nice.
> 
> I tried to teach the dogs to knit but they keep getting their nose in the way and dropping the needles. If a ball of yarn falls it is play time.


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Ringo on watch.


Cute :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you again, Sue. A brilliant fortnight :sm24:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Fascinating. We have had a hedgehog for some years (the ordinary kind). This year we have feed her all winter as she has never gone into hibernation. She keeps the slugs under control beautifully. We know she is a female as we have seen her with a male who is much bigger. We have never seen babies but had reports of them being found in other parts of the village.


Oh, that's so caring of you, and you are getting repaid by the garden help! A while back, in England, we had a neighbour with call ducks (looked like miniature mallard) and they would wander into our back garden whenever you were digging and Hoover up all the slugs etc, and peck your wellies if you stopped digging! Unfortunately they were also fond of earthworms which we wanted to encourage, but made up for it by consuming all sorts of slugs and grubs we didn't want.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tamarque said:


> They can also become predator plants as they won't have natural species that keep them in check. We had a recent issue with a very nice purple flowering plant, loosestrife, which was brought over from Europe. However, w/o the natural predator species the loosestrife became a total scourge in the region killing other vegetation and disrupting local insect and animal species. DEC brought in some insect species I believe that fed off the plants and pretty much destroyed the loosestrife. It is rare that I see any of it anymore. Will say it produced some of the best honey I ever had.


Britain has problems with Japanese knotweed which was first introduced by the Victorians as a garden ornamental, and now is banned. You should remove any you have and destroy it not just throw it away. Often you can't get a mortgage if there is any on or near the land your house is on. Himalayan Balsam is another 'undesirable ' which is causing problems by rampant spread alongside waterways etc. But most of our well behaved and loved garden plants are also foreigners.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Cute :sm24:


He is so vigilant- but I was startled when I found a bone in my bed, a few hours ago!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TNS said:


> Oh, that's so caring of you, and you are getting repaid by the garden help! A while back, in England, we had a neighbour with call ducks (looked like miniature mallard) and they would wander into our back garden whenever you were digging and Hoover up all the slugs etc, and peck your wellies if you stopped digging! Unfortunately they were also fond of earthworms which we wanted to encourage, but made up for it by consuming all sorts of slugs and grubs we didn't want.


She is a very good neighbour :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is so vigilant- but I was startled when I found a bone in my bed, a few hours ago!


I bet you were. Not a good bedfellow..too knobbly :sm06:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I bet you were. Not a good bedfellow..too knobbly :sm06:


 :sm24: It was part of a pig's head he was bequeathed by nextdoor- I now need to pick up the teeth!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It was part of a pig's head he was bequeathed by nextdoor- I now need to pick up the teeth!


Sounds rather gruesome!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Ringo on watch.


Awww


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It was part of a pig's head he was bequeathed by nextdoor- I now need to pick up the teeth!


eeww


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I recall reading years ago of putting a mistake in every project just to let the owner know it was hand made.


I don't think I have to try very hard to have a mistake or two. ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sounds rather gruesome!


I would not have given him it by choice! But he was so proud of himself as he carted it inside, I left him to it. Then there were bits of bone all over- it has been a bit gruesome- like having to deal with mouse carcases when your cat has gifted you yet another.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> eeww


It's not been my happiest moment!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Ringo on watch.


 :sm24: :sm24: He is such a cutie, Julie Oh, my, Julie. A pig's head. You have such a soft heart.

Welcome, FRK100. We are changing to another two weeks. Here's the link so you don't miss us. Come check us out. 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-459270-1.html


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> :sm24: :sm24: He is such a cutie, Julie Oh, my, Julie. A pig's head. You have such a soft heart.
> 
> Welcome, FRK100. We are changing to another two weeks. Here's the link so you don't miss us. Come check us out.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-459270-1.html


He is down by my feet right now- always a comfort to know he is there!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Warts and all, eh what?!


You bet! Just got in from garden work. Took a shower and sat down to see what the folks are doing here. Looks like I have a bit of catching up to do!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Interesting that you are a percussionist- my son and (5 yr old) grandson play drums. I would have loved to play them, but where and when I was growing up, girls just didn't go anywhere near drums or other percussion instruments. It wasn't until my son was playing drums that I realized that all my favorite songs from my teen years were heavy on drums and percussion. Maybe I'm a percussionist at heart? :sm02:


What a shame! I was the only girl in school playing the percussion. Eventually when I was in high school another girl was brave enough to try. I believe I was in third grade when I started. But, I started the xylophone when I was 4 years old. Always have loved music, and play several different instruments. Cannot sing worth a darn, but I can play!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That curse seems to visit me from time to time. I prefer the quiet life, but cannot always manage it.



wwwdel said:


> What a boring world it would be if everyone were perfect! However, the Chinese curse of "May you have an interesting life" is NOT what I have in mind! :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> You bet! Just got in from garden work. Took a shower and sat down to see what the folks are doing here. Looks like I have a bit of catching up to do!


 :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: :sm24: Ringo on watch.


He looks comfortable and alert! A good companion I am sure.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Nice, ducks to help with vermin control! I shall have to keep that in mind. I know chickens are great at it also.



TNS said:


> Oh, that's so caring of you, and you are getting repaid by the garden help! A while back, in England, we had a neighbour with call ducks (looked like miniature mallard) and they would wander into our back garden whenever you were digging and Hoover up all the slugs etc, and peck your wellies if you stopped digging! Unfortunately they were also fond of earthworms which we wanted to encourage, but made up for it by consuming all sorts of slugs and grubs we didn't want.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> He looks comfortable and alert! A good companion I am sure.


That he is!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It was part of a pig's head he was bequeathed by nextdoor- I now need to pick up the teeth!


 :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:

This had me giggling also!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> He is down by my feet right now- always a comfort to know he is there!


Sounds like my cat, CeCe. She really likes to be touching me when she is beside me. Or at night in bed! Talking about no space between us! Right now she is by my feet wanting food but it is too early, poor baby.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> :sm06: :sm06: :sm06:
> 
> This had me giggling also!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like my cat, CeCe. She really likes to be touching me when she is beside me. Or at night in bed! Talking about no space between us! Right now she is by my feet wanting food but it is too early, poor baby.


And CeCe is well again?


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And CeCe is well again?


Yes, she is and thank you for asking. The vet said it was benign, not to worry. Three of her other nipples had the black on them but he said it will be all right to leave it. She had managed to mostly remove her stitch so I only had a smidge to pull out for her. Basically an end that had grown under the skin.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sue, thank you for a lovely two weeks! Lots of great book marks to make. Thank you again :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Janet Lee, so glad to hear CeCe's problem was benign.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Janet Lee, so glad to hear CeCe's problem was benign.


Thank you! She still seems a bit tender at times, but I think that is understandable!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Good to hear CeCe is fine!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Yes, she is and thank you for asking. The vet said it was benign, not to worry. Three of her other nipples had the black on them but he said it will be all right to leave it. She had managed to mostly remove her stitch so I only had a smidge to pull out for her. Basically an end that had grown under the skin.


That is good to hear.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

run4fittness said:


> Thank you! She still seems a bit tender at times, but I think that is understandable!


 :sm24: :sm24: Oh yes!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am pleased to hear CeCe has recovered :sm24:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks Melanie re: bookmark. 
Sounds like quite a tricky landing you have to do! Love your picture. Glad your dh was able to land safely. 

Del, sorry to hear that the floats aren't loose enough. Sure hope it will still be ok. 

Julie, what a sweet picture of Ringo. He really does look on watch! Funny about the bone in your bed. 

JanetLee, glad that your Kitty is ok. 

I'm a bit late to the new party. Headed over now. Thanks again Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Thanks Melanie re: bookmark.
> Sounds like quite a tricky landing you have to do! Love your picture. Glad your dh was able to land safely.
> 
> Del, sorry to hear that the floats aren't loose enough. Sure hope it will still be ok.
> ...


 :sm24: Thanks Caryn :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Norma and Caryn, thanks in reference to CeCe. She seems to be back to her very vocal self. Easy to tell her mother was a Siamese. She does love to talk to me.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hey, all, 

I'm so sorry that I have been AWOL. One of my new patterns is in the test knit stage. It is wild, crazy and so much fun!

JanetLee, I am so glad to hear that your kitty is doing well. :sm24:

See you in Bev's LP.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

I have been thinking about some of the concerns raised about these gorgeous bookmarks being too thick, possibly breaking the spines of books. When I get a few more made, I'm going to try to scan them on my computer and print them back out on a 60 lb. paper (so it's a little more durable than standard computer/copier paper). If I do end up using regular weight paper, perhaps laminating it after the ink dries would make it a little more durable than all the slips of paper I end up with that are torn and crumpled up. If the scanning works, what fun to have a lace bookmark print out on stationery for letters! Or any other type of paper item I might print out....


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sounds like your brain is cooking on great ideas, hope to see some photographs of how this works out.



JoyceinNC said:


> I have been thinking about some of the concerns raised about these gorgeous bookmarks being too thick, possibly breaking the spines of books. When I get a few more made, I'm going to try to scan them on my computer and print them back out on a 60 lb. paper (so it's a little more durable than standard computer/copier paper). If I do end up using regular weight paper, perhaps laminating it after the ink dries would make it a little more durable than all the slips of paper I end up with that are torn and crumpled up. If the scanning works, what fun to have a lace bookmark print out on stationery for letters! Or any other type of paper item I might print out....


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sounds like your brain is cooking on great ideas, hope to see some photographs of how this works out.


Yes, I have my fingers crossed. If it works, it would be like having my cake and eating it too- paper bookmarks to use, knit bookmarks for an interesting quilted wall hanging.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, I have my fingers crossed. If it works, it would be like having my cake and eating it too- paper bookmarks to use, knit bookmarks for an interesting quilted wall hanging.


That is definitely a win-win! :sm24:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

JoyceinNC said:


> Yes, I have my fingers crossed. If it works, it would be like having my cake and eating it too- paper bookmarks to use, knit bookmarks for an interesting quilted wall hanging.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------

